# 'A Celebration Of The Feminine'



## Aquarius (May 6, 2018)

This thread honours and celebrates the reappearance of the Great Mother of all life into the conscious awareness of our world. She is the nurturing and caring principle of the whole of Creation and every human and animal mother is one of the many physical manifestations of Her infinite wisdom and love.
_* 
May Celebration For *__*The Great Mother Of All Life
*_







Bring flowers of the rarest,
Bring blossoms the fairest,
From garden and woodland
And hillside and dale.
Our full hearts are swelling,
Our glad voices telling
The praise of the loveliest flower of the vale.

Great Mother, we crown Thee with blossoms today,
Queen of the Angels and Queen of the May.
Great Mother, we crown Thee with blossoms today,
Queen of the Angels and Queen of the May,

Their Lady they name Thee,
Their Mistress proclaim Thee,
Oh, grant that Thy children on Earth be as true,
As long as the bowers
Are radiant with flowers,
As long as the azure shall keep its bright hue.

Great Mother, we crown Thee with blossoms today,
Queen of the Angels and Queen of the May,
Great Mother, we crown Thee with blossoms today,
Queen of the Angels and Queen of the May,

Sing gaily in chorus,
The bright Angels o’er us
Re-echo the strains we begin upon Earth.
Their harps are repeating
The notes of our greeting,
And You, Great Mother,
Are the cause of our mirth.

This hymn is sung during the ‘May Crowning’ of a statue of Mary in May.
Mary is one of the many symbolisms for the Great Mother of all life.

Author unknown
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘The Dance Of The Flowers’

​Towards  the end of April the Sun moves into earthy and sensuous Taurus. This is  a time that presents us and our world with a dramatic change of tempo.  After the breakneck speed and impatience of Mars in fiery Aries, Venus  in earthy Taurus enters the main stage. In this sign the planet finds  some of its finest feminine expressions and brings to souls born into  it, as well as everybody else at this time of the year, a wonderful  sense of enjoyment and appreciation of the good things in life.  Gracefully and with a deliberately measured pace, Earth presents herself  as a beautiful young bride. Bedecked with a profusion of flowers,  blossoms and new greenery as far as the eye can see, she reveals to us  the freshness of as yet unspoilt youth.

Sun in Aries represents  the renewed betrothal of Mother Earth and Father Sun. But when the Sun  moves into Taurus they are celebrating their wedding feast. The Universe  invites all of us to take time out and enjoy with all our senses one of  the greatest Cosmic events, of which the betrothal, the wedding feast  with its renewal of all life on the Earth plane are outer physical  manifestations of what’s happening on the inner levels of life.

When  it’s springtime in the Northern hemisphere and all of nature is  stirring after its winter rest, spring blossoms appear everywhere in  breathtaking abundance and beauty. Admiring them, let us remind  ourselves from time to time of the process of spiritual growth and  harmony that is constantly at work behind any manifestation in the world  around us. All children of the Universal Life Force, who are aware of  this, have their work cut out for themselves, not merely on the physical  plane but by adding their voices to the Angelic choirs of praise and  thanksgiving that forms an essential part of the great orchestra of  life.

Watching Mother Nature newly unfolding helps us to become  more aware of and in tune with those who are beavering behind the outer  form of life, to bring us fresh evidence of God’s life manifesting  itself in our world. Whenever an opportunity for it arises, let us  therefore get out and about and under he canopy of Heaven enjoy the  shelter and shade of the mighty branches of the Universal Tree of Life,  God, and absorb His/Her blessings of healing and peace for ourselves and  all lifeforms, visible and invisible, that shares world with us.

From ‘The Sun In Taurus’

From ‘Words of Wisdom For The Seasons Of The Year’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (May 7, 2018)

_*Motherly Love
*_
​ 




​ Soaking wet from a downpour 
One day in my childhood I arrived home.  
My brother asked: ‘Why didn’t you take an umbrella?’
My sister said: ‘Why you didn’t you wait until the rain had stopped?
My father added: ‘If you’ve caught a cold,
It’ll be  your own fault.’

My mother however, while drying my hair, 
Said: ‘Give thanks and praise, my child, 
For having received a special gift from the Universe.
Every drop of rain and every snowflake 
That falls from the Heavens 
Blesses and heals the Earth.
And as there’s nothing finer than rainwater
For human complexions, 
We’ll it just let it dry on your face.’

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius​ 
 From Healing Corner For Parents And Children’​ ​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2018)

_*The Miracle And Wonder Of God’s Creation
*_
_*The Elements – Water
*_





​
One  of Mother Earth’s most precious resources is water. Let’s take a closer  look at it, the stuff with whose appearance earthly life once became  possible and the first primitive lifeforms began to appear. To this day  it remains one of the greatest gifts of our world. Whilst partaking in a  cup of it the other day, the thought flashed through my mind: ‘Isn’t  water one of Earth’s greatest wonders?’ Never before had it occurred to  me that this element is a self-perpetuating one and that there must  always have been the same amount of it, ever since our planet’s surface  began to cool down and water formed. Therefore, it stands to reason that  the water we are drinking now has been recycled millions and millions  of times. In endless cycles it must have gone through every ocean, lake  and river, plant, animal and human being that ever dwelled on the Earth.

Each  time the water passes through anything or anyone, a small amount of  that object’s entire energy, positive as well as negative, remains in  the water. Condensation is taking place at all times everywhere on the  Earth, especially when the Sun is shining and on large surfaces of  water. Some of it evaporates and rises as condensation into the sky. In  the higher regions the Angels of the Air and of the Etheric elements are  cleansing it of the negative Earth vibrations it has acquired. The  water is then recharged with positive energies.

On the higher and  highest levels of life endless numbers of beings, who so far remain  invisible to earthly eyes, are ceaselessly toiling for the good of our  world. Let us not forgive to give thanks and praise to all of them.  Thanks to them, whenever clouds form and rain begins to fall, our planet  and everything on it quite literally receives a blessing. And with  every drop of rain that falls we and our world are being cleansed and  healed.

Because of this process our drinking water by now must be  richer than ever before. For quite some time, I have developed the  habit of blessing the water I drink, giving thanks for it, as well as  doing the same for whatever else I return to the Earth. Although this  makes me feel a bit silly at times, I truly am grateful and wish to  express my gratitude in some way. To my mind, this is as good a one as  any for putting positive and loving thoughts and energies into Mother  Earth, which she so desperately needs.

Over seventy percent of  our physical bodies, the vehicle for our present lifetime, consist of  water and all our emotional responses to people and situations are  constantly flowing through this part of our being, which is known as our  emotional body and our soul. In many small ways and at any given  moment, there is something we all can do for the blessing and healing of  Mother Earth. Even the tiniest amount of positive energy any one of us  sends forth helps to absorb and transmute a bit more of her negative  energies, of which to this day there are far too many, into constructive  and positive ones. I cannot think of any simpler and more effective way  of beneficially influencing the human pool of consciousness.

Reflecting  on these things it dawned on me why I have always loved a rainy day,  especially walking in the rain. I had often wondered why this makes me  feel so good. I cannot understand people who, when they look out of the  window first thing in the morning and it is raining, groan: ‘What a  miserable day.’ There can be no better manner in which to spoil a day  for oneself. To me, every day is a good one because it is a gift from  the Highest, filled with wonder and miracles, if we but open our eyes  and hearts, to perceive them.

Rainy days to me are particularly  good for sending our love to Mother Earth. In any case, why spoil  any moment with negative thoughts and feelings by insisting that  something is bad, when in truth it is quite neutral and can with the  greatest of ease be turned into something special, positive and  uplifting?

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (May 9, 2018)

_*A Mother’s Love*_

_*




*_​Naturally, there are exceptions to any  rule, including this one. But generally speaking, nobody loves us like  mothers are capable of loving their children. Somewhere in the finely  meshed fabric of life, the love that existed between the earthly mother  of our present lifetime and us in previous ones wove a strong golden  cord that connects us with her. Ideally, this bond is not one of  possession but of protection and caring, of being there for us whenever  we are in need of it. In our younger days we may perceive this as a  strain of over-watchfulness and too many questions. But time, the old  equaliser, is likely to reveal to us eventually that the quality of her  love has been less selfish than we thought, and more precious than we  ever dreamed it could be. 

The best part of the relationship with our earthly mother is not the  blood connection, but the karmic ties between us that may be reaching a  long way back into previous lifetimes. That’s the main reason why she  opted for playing this role for us in this one. She did this because  that’s what she wanted and not because it was her duty. It was of her  own free will that she choose to be our mother and ours to come through  her and be her child. Even if there are still some unresolved issues  between us when she has returned into the world of light, the awareness  of this sets us free to say things like: ‘I love you, mama’. 

To paraphrase Quanah Parker from the Native American Comanche tribe:  ‘Comanche may die tomorrow or in ten year’s time, but when the end of  one lifetime comes for any of us, we know that there will be a reunion  the world of spirit. That’s where I am going to see my mother again.’

But even if the mother of our present lifetime could not love and attend  to us the way we would have liked her to, the Great Father/Mother of  all life has always provided for all our needs and accepted us just the  way we were at any given moment. Providing us with an unloving mother  for our present lifetime happened for the wise higher reason of teaching  us some valuable lesson and to provide us with opportunities for  redeeming some of our karmic debts. And wherever our evolutionary  pathway may still have to take us in our earthly existence, the Great  Father/Mother loves each one of us totally and unconditionally and will  forever do so.
Joyce Sequichie Hifler
Edited by Aquarius

From Healing Corner For Parents And Children’


* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius (May 10, 2018)

_*The Honours Degree




*_​ Why, when I am on the phone and one of  my children walks into the room and asks to be taken somewhere, do I get  nothing but blank stares from them? I can feel my inner self rebelling  each time something of this nature happens and I would like to shout:  ‘Can’t you see I’m on the phone?’ Yet, I control myself and say nothing.  No-one seems to notice me whether I am on the phone, cooking or  sweeping the floor, I could even be standing on my head in a corner. And  that makes me wonder whether I am invisible. 

At times I appear to be nothing but a pair of hands when I hear someone  saying: ‘Can you fix this? ‘Can you tie this?’ ‘Can you open this?’  Sometimes it feels as I were not even a pair of hands, never mind a  human being. I feel like a clock that can be asked: ‘What time is it?’  or a satellite guide who can answer questions like: ‘What number is the  Disney Channel?’ On other occasions my family treats me as if I were a  taxi driver who is on call at all times and responds to commands like:  ‘5.30 pm at Shirley’s, please!’

On such occasions I might look at my hands. They are the same ones that  held books and my eyes are still the ones that studied what now seems a  long time ago. I am still the person who graduated with honours and who  held down a responsible position for a good number of years. But then my  thoughts wander to my children. All along they have been my teachers  and one day when they have grown up, hopefully into sensible and  responsible adults, I shall reflect on the times when they were young.  This may enable me to see how much they have helped me to graduate in  the great school of life with honours and that what I am doing now is  much more valuable to me as well as the whole of life than any  University degrees could ever be, important though they may be at the  time.

Sometimes I can’t help looking back and asking myself: ‘Have all those  things vanished from me without a trace, never to be seen again?’ When a  tinge of sadness creeps in, I remind myself that I gave them up freely  and willingly, because more than anything else in the whole wide world I  wanted children of my own, a home and a family I could pour all my love  into. Each time the thought strikes me: ‘Who was the person who did the  things I mentioned earlier? Where is she now?’ my inner guidance  responds with: ‘She has not left you, she is still here, but she has  changed and grown immensely through her offspring. She’s less selfish  and more loving and thoughtful than she used to be.’

Apart from everything, the survival of our species is tied up with the  joys of earthly parenthood. By providing new vehicles for those who in  truth are not our children but God’s, we are making invaluable  contributions towards the evolutionary progress of ourselves through  becoming more likeable people. This is also true for those who enter  into a another earthly lifetime through us, the whole of humankind, our  world and ultimately the whole of Creation. And that’s how, hand in hand  with God and the Angels, all of us together are constantly marching  forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life into better and  more peaceful times. 
Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (May 11, 2018)

*Great Cathedrals
*
​ *




*​ I am a mother of four young children and  belong to a group of friends. One evening we were having dinner  together to welcome one of our members home. Janice is one of our circle  and we were celebrating her return from a fabulous trip. Telling us of  her adventures, she went on and on about the places she had seen and the  hotels she stayed in. And there was I, looking at the others who were  all turned out so well. It was hard not to compare myself with them. My  out of style dress was the only thing I could find that was clean enough  and because I had no time for washing my hair before I left our house, I  tied it into a knot. And just for a moment I was afraid a smell of  peanut butter might cling to me and waft to the others. I have to admit I  was feeling rather sorry for myself. 

But then Janice turned to me with a beautifully wrapped package and  said: ‘I brought you this.’ It was a book on the great cathedrals of  Europe. I wasn’t sure why she had given it to me, until I saw her  dedication, which read: ‘To my friend, with admiration for the greatness  of what you are building and what no-one can see.’ During the coming  days, I devoured the book and found in it four truths that changed my  perspective of life entirely. To my astonishment I discovered that the  life of the builders of the great cathedrals of our world had been very  similar to mine.

Let me explain. Nobody knows who the builders were, as no records of the  names of most of them are available anywhere. As a matter of fact, they  dedicated a whole lifetime to a work they would never see finished.  Therefore they are unlikely to have expected any credit for their  efforts. Their enthusiasm and love for their project may well have been  fuelled by the belief that they were building for the glory of God and  that the all-seeing eye of God would appreciate any sacrifices that had  to be made.

The book contains a legend about a rich man who came to visit one of the  cathedrals while it was under construction. For a while he watched a  workman who was busy carving a tiny bird on the inside of a beam. The  rich man was so puzzled by this that he asked the workman: ‘Why are you  spending so much time carving that bird into a beam that will be covered  by the roof? No-one will ever see it.’ ‘Ah,’ the other one replied:  ‘It’s for God. The almighty sees everything.’

When I closed the book, the small still voice of my inner guidance  whispered: ‘Your efforts are not for nothing either. I am the living God  within you. I am as much part of you as you are of Me. At all times I  see even the tiniest sacrifice anyone is making, even though no-one else  may do so. No act of kindness, no button sewn on or cake baked is too  small a labour of love for Me to notice and be pleased about. Be proud  for you too are involved in the construction of a great building. You  cannot yet see what it will be one day. It may even take until you  return into the world of spirit, but from there too you will know that  your efforts have not been wasted and that the seeds you have been  sowing are bearing fruit, one way or another.’ 

It’s good to know that, just as the builders of the cathedrals are  looking at their achievements from the other side of the veil of  consciousness, at the latest I too will be able to view the results of  my efforts when I join them. But, wait a minute. Some of those great  edifices are hundreds of years old, so in the meantime their designers  and builders could have been recycled many times. Just think! At this  very moment they could be standing in front of one of those old  churches, admiring the work of their own minds and hands, unaware of  what kind of an input they once had into its creation. They may  inexplicably feel drawn to it, as if by some giant invisible magnet, to  stand and gaze upon and admire it. Isn’t it an amazing world we live in?

Sometimes when I am together with my children, they are so focussed on  experiencing their young lives that I cannot help a feeling of being  invisible. I do not allow this to spoil my enjoyment of my offspring  because I recognise that such feelings are a good cure for my  self-centeredness. My newly found vision of being a great builder helps  me to keep the right perspective on my children, my life and myself. It  helps me to know that I too am one of those people who are working hard  at a job they may never see finished during their present lifetime and  that may never bear my name.

The author of my book wrote that no cathedrals could ever be built in  our present times for the simple reason that nobody would be willing to  make the required sacrifices. Come to think of it, I would not want my  daughter to tell the friend she brings home from college for  Thanksgiving: ‘My mother is wonderful! She got up at four in the morning  to bake some homemade pies and then hand-basted a turkey for three  hours. On top of that she cleaned the whole house to make it look and  feel good.’ I do not care for building myself shrines and monuments. I  just want my children to come home. And if there is anything my children  say to their friends, I hope it will be something like: ‘You’re going  to love it, I’m sure.’

No matter what anyone may say about us mothers, in the great plan of  life we are playing an essential role. Without us our world could not  continue to exist. We are the representatives and temporary substitutes  of the Great Mother, who gives life through all her daughters. Like her,  lovingly and silently we give of our best, safe in the knowledge that  She and Her Angels are going to take care of the rest. As co-creators  with God, women are doing their share of building mighty cathedrals,  metaphorically speaking. No-one, except God, can see the many sacrifices  and efforts each one of these works takes. But throughout the ages,  hasn’t our world at all times been marvelling at what wonderful work  women are doing by bringing up their children? 
Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius​ 
 From Healing Corner For Parents And Children’​ ​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius (May 12, 2018)

_*Wise Mothers
*_
​ _*




*_​ This is a gift from the wisdom and love  of Me, the Great Mother of all Life, to My human manifestations on the  Earth plane. It is dedicated to those who are planning to become wise  mothers in their own right and to any woman who already is one. It is  also for the fortunate ones who presently have a wise earthly mother as  well as for those who once had one like this.

•    Truly wise mothers know that their children are My children, the  same as they themselves are. They are aware that their offspring are  merely coming through them and are not of them and therefore not some  kind of parent property. The awareness of this helps them to let go of  their young ones easily, when the time for doing so has come. 

•    Wise mothers appreciate when to give something to their child and  when it is better to withhold, so that through this the child learns to  appreciate the value of what it desires.

•    Wise mothers know that children’s growth is not merely measured by  their height and age or their grades at school, but even more so by  their understanding of the higher purpose and meaning of their earthly  existence. 

•    Wise mothers are aware that the child that has entrusted itself  into her care for its present lifetime is by no means an empty vessel  that is waiting to be filled. They realise that their child could be a  reincarnation of a much older and more experienced soul than they  themselves are, who has come to teach her many things. 

•    Wise mothers are grateful that the child has chosen to come through  her into another lifetime in the hope of getting the support that is  necessary for the full unfoldment of the junior’s special gifts and  talents, which could have taken many lifetimes to develop. The memories  of all its learning from previous earthly sojourns are stored in its  soul and can be reached through its subconscious. 

•    Wise mothers understand that in all of us, without being aware of  it, we are constantly tapping into the memories of our soul and that  they influence everything we do in positive or negative ways, depending  on how we have prepared ourselves in previous lifetimes for the present  one. Wise mothers realise that this also applies to the development of  her offspring. 
 From Healing Corner For Parents And Children’​ ​ * * * ​


----------



## Aquarius (May 13, 2018)

_*A Prayer For Mother’s Day
*_
​ _*




*_​ Mother’s Day is a modern celebration that has its origin in North  America. It honours our own mother, as well as motherhood, maternal  bonds and the influence of mothers in society in general. This day is  celebrated on various days in many parts of the world, most commonly in  the months of March or May. 

The celebration of Mother’s Day began in the United States in the early  twentieth century and is not related to the many festivities of mothers  and motherhood that have been part of our world over thousands of years,  such as the Greek cult to Cybele, the Roman festival of Hilaria or the  Christian Mothering Sunday celebration, which originally celebrated the  church as mother of humankind, not motherhood in general. Despite this,  in many countries Mother’s Day has become synonymous with these older  traditions.

O Great White Spirit,
Father/Mother of all life
And Your love so Divine.
I thank You for the love
Of a mother like mine.

In Your infinite mercy
Look down from above
And bless my dear mother
With the gift of Your love.

And all through the year,
Whatever betide her,
Show her each day
That You are inside her.

Beloved Father/Mother, 
Show me the way
How I can help her
And brighten her day.

Bless her dear heart
With the ability to see
That her love means more
Than the world to me.

Helen Steiner Rice
Edited by Aquarius

​ Let us also pray in thankfulness for the  mothers of our present lifetime who have already returned to the world  of spirit for their hard earned and well deserved rest. Included in this  prayer are mothers who, in their most recent lifetime, followed and  acted out the drives and urges of their lower earthly nature, instead of  bringing  forth the best qualities of their higher Christ nature. By  showing their children through their behaviour how they do not want to  be, mothers create heavy karmic burdens  for themselves, even though at  the same time they are acting as invaluable teachers for their  offspring. 

As every human being is on the same evolutionary pathway, by agreeing to  play this part in our lives such mothers – mine was one of them – are  slowing down their spiritual development and maybe even bringing it to a  standstill for that particular lifetime. And for that, we as their  children owe them an extra special debt of gratitude.

From Healing Corner For Parents And Children’
​ 
​ * * *​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius (May 14, 2018)

_*Changing Perceptions
*_
_*




*_​At various ages the child may say about its mother:​4 – My Mummy is a miracle! She can do anything and knows everything!
8 – My Mum knows a lot! A whole lot!
12 – She really doesn’t know quite everything.
14 – Naturally, Mother doesn’t know that, either.
16 – Mother? She’s hopelessly old fashioned.
18 – That old woman? She’s way out of date!
25 – Let’s ask Mum – she might know a little bit about this.
35 – Before I decide, I’ll get Mum’s opinion.
45 – I wonder what Mum would have thought about it?
65  – If only I could talk it over with Mum once more. Well, let’s meditate  on it and ask the wisdom of the Great Mother in my heart to guide and  help me.

A woman’s true beauty does not express itself in the  clothes she wears, the figure she has or what hairstyle she chooses. It  can only be seen in her eyes. They are the mirror or her soul, the  doorway to her heart and the place where love dwells. Real beauty in  women and men alike is eternal and comes from their soul; outer things  like moles and warts cannot mar it. It expresses itself in the way they  care for those around them and the love they apply to everything they  do. That is the only kind of beauty that truly counts and lasts forever.  The main purpose of every human being’s earthly existence is the  discovery of this kind of beauty within themselves, so that through  manifesting it in all their daily encounters it can increase with the  passing of the years.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From Healing Corner For Parents And Children’​

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (May 15, 2018)

_*An Exhausted Mother’s Prayer
*_






 Now I lay me down to sleep
And pray that my sanity I shall keep.
For if some peace I do not find,
It won’t take long till I lose my mind.

I pray to find some peace and quiet,
Far away from my family’s usual riot,
For lying down without having to think
About what they may be putting down the sink,
Or who they are with and what they are at,
And the things they could be doing to our cat.

I pray for time all to myself,
But lo!
Did something just fall off a shelf?
Time for resting in my nice soft bed,
Unaware that they’re painting one of my curtains red.
How much I’d give for a silent moment!
Oh, for goodness sake,
Did I just hear a window break?

I dream I need neither cook nor clean.
Well, everybody has the right to dream.
 And so I lay me down to sleep
And pray for my wits to keep,
But when I look around I know
I must have lost them long ago.

 Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (May 16, 2018)

_*Woman’s Tears*_

_*



*_

A little boy once asked his mother: 
‘Why are you crying?’ 
Smiling at him through her tears,
She replied: ‘Because I’m a woman,’
‘I don’t understand that,’ he said. 
Hugging him, his mother answered:
‘Maybe you never will’. 

Dissatisfied, the boy turned to his father:
‘Why does mother sometimes seem to cry for no reason?’ 
His dad shrugged: ‘I suppose women just are like that.
Sometimes they cry for no reason.’ 

When the little boy had grown into a man
He was still wondering why it should be that women 
Are much more easily moved to tears than men.
And then, one fine day, 
He decided to turn to his inner guidance
And asked:
‘Great Spirit, Father/Mother of all Life,
Can you tell me why it is that women cry so easily?’ 

The wise one within replied:
‘The female of your species
Is something extra special.
The part of Me that is the Father of all life
Created her in the image of 
My beloved companion, the Great Mother. 
The women of your world 
Possess the Mother’s emotional and spiritual strength.
This helps them in times of crises 
To carry the weight that is put on their shoulders,
Being loving and caring, 
Gentle and supportive,
Capable of bringing comfort and healing 
To everything that comes her way.

This gives the women of your world
The inner strength to endure childbirth and 
Even the rejection that often 
Meets her from her own children later in life,
Just like many of you to this day refuse to know 
The Great Mother and Me.

Her strength is in your mother,
The same as in all other women. 
It enables many of them to keep going 
When others are giving up. 
Their love makes them willing to care for 
And steer the boat of their families through hard times,
Sickness, depression and death of the physical body
Frequently without complaining. 

Wise ones love their children the way I, 
The great Father/Mother of all life, 
Love each one of you, 
Totally and unconditionally,
Without expecting anything in return. 
That’s why mothers, even when they have been 
Upset and hurt badly by their children, 
Do not stop loving them. 

The high emotional sensitivity of the feminine
Connects women with the feelings of those around them.
Their empathy enables them to forgive their children
For the errors and mistakes they inevitably make.
Wise ones realise that each has to walk their 
Own pathway through life,
Mothers as well as their offspring. 
Even though they share their children’s anxieties and fears,
They do their best to use what their own life has taught them
To alleviate those of their children.

That’s how it comes about that your mother 
Is capable of loving the men in her life, 
Starting with her father, her husband and you,
In spite of any masculine shortcomings you may display.
She knows that a good husband would not dream of 
Hurting or harming his wife,
But that sometimes you are sent tests and trials
That are designed to bring forth and develop 
Someone’s inner strength.
Wise women uses theirs to stand by 
Anyone who is in need of it,
Through thick as much as through thin. 

The feminine is the soul of your world and all worlds.
Same as the Great Mother, the feminine of your world
Is My truly beloved.
Woman is part of the soft and sensitive, 
Caring, nurturing and loving
Part of Me that is the Goddess.
I am Her masculine counterpart,
Which to many of you is known as God. 
I am alive in Her and through Her 
The whole of My Creation has come into being, 
Including you and all My other children of the Earth.

Woman is the Goddess’s representative on the Earth plane.
The women in your life are outer manifestations 
Of your own inner woman, your delicate and sensitive
Feminine side, your soul. 
Take good care of both of them
And avoid causing them unnecessary suffering,
As on the inner plane all life is one.
Therefore, everybody else’s pain is also your pain,
And every tears that are shed anywhere are your tears. 
They are tears of your whole world. 

Because of her high emotional sensitivity,
Woman can shed tears much more easily then man.
They are her safety valve when she feels hurt and upset,
It’s hers to use whenever the need for it arises. 
Her tears never are a sign of weakness but of strength.
Quite frequently they are wept
For the sake and on behalf of
The suffering of the whole of humankind.

Recommended Reading:
• ‘The Tears Of Your World’ 

From Healing Corner For Parents And Children’​
 * * *​


----------



## Aquarius (May 17, 2018)

_*The Healing Properties Of Tears
*_
_*




*_
Baby cried the day the circus came to town,
‘Cos she didn’t like parades just passing by her.
So she painted on a smile and took up with some clown
And she danced without a net upon the wire.
I know a lots about her ‘Cos you see,
Baby is an awful lot like me.

Baby saw the day they pulled the big top down.
They left behind her dreams among the litter.
And the different kind of love she thought she’d found
Was nothing more than sawdust and some glitter
But baby can’t be broken ‘Cos you see,
She had the finest teacher, that’s me!

I taught her don’t cry out loud, just keep it inside
Learn how to hide your feelings, fly high and proud
And if you should fall, remember you almost had it all.
Don’t cry out loud, keep it inside.

Peter Allen & Carol Bayer Seeger

* * *
​The  above is by no means sound advice. Nothing could be further from the  truth than to assume that weepiness is a sign of the onset of some kind  of illness. I can tell you from first hand experience that quite the  opposite is true and that the ability to weep indicates a state of  emotional and spiritual well-being. We are emotional beings and it is  important for us to occasionally have some good emotional outpourings  for the cleansing and purifying of our system. If you have ever tasted  any of your tears when they roll down your face, you are sure to have  noticed how bitter they taste.

Not for nothing does the Jesus  legend in St Matthew 5:4 tell us: ‘Blessed are those who mourn [and  weep], for they shall be comforted.’ But how? I see weeping as God’s/the  Universe’s/Nature’s way of comforting and healing those whose feelings  and emotions have been hurt and wounded. Delete the words that don’t  appeal to you, as each one has the same meaning.

The great wisdom  and love of our Creator reflects itself in the wonderful way crying  rids our physical bodies of salts and toxins. Not letting them flow  freely on a regular basis can lead to arthritic conditions later in  life. It is hardly surprising that rheumatism and arthritis are so  rampant in our world, when there is so little awareness about the true  nature of tears. If you do not believe me, ask your great-uncle Tom or  someone like him, who has been suffering from one of those conditions,  for a long time.

Go up to this person when they are warming and  nursing their arthritic joints by the fireside. Surprise them by asking:  ‘When did you last have a good cry?’ The likelihood is that they will  laugh into your face: ‘Me, cry? I never cry. Haven’t cried since I  fought in the trenches in the First World War! Don’t bother me with  questions like that, I’ve got me arthritis to see to.’ They’ll never  believe you, but if from time to time they’d had a good cry, they’d  still have their mobility. And if you act upon what you know now, you’ll  never lose yours!

But that’s not all!  During crying our body releases an anti-depressant, which our own  glandular system produces. That is why one feels cleansed, refreshed,  restored and comforted, after a good outpouring. With infinite wisdom,  God created us to be emotional beings so that we could experience the  world of our feelings, and also gave us a natural outlet for them. The  wise ones among us act upon this knowledge! Should you want to  understand better what happens to our bodies after crying, take a good  look at the countryside after a downpour. See and feel what nature is  like, try to become a part of it, when it has been freshly scrubbed, and  everything is green and wonderfully vibrant once again!

Weeping  clearly is not an illness, unless we make it into one by believing that  we must be ill because we are so weepy, if you see what I mean. I have  explained the process in such detail in the hope that, from now onwards,  you will rest safely in the knowledge that there is nothing wrong with  you for feeling the way you will be doing, a lot of the time. However, a  word of warning should not come amiss! If you would like to avoid being  considered a nuisance by the world around you, who does not understand  what you are going through, you would be well advised not to fall into  the trap of acting out the downside of Cancer, the sign that deals with  home, mother and the past, ruled by the Moon.

Those  born into the water signs, Cancer, Scorpio and Pisces, suffer from high  emotional sensitivity and their feelings get hurt all too easily.  Because of this they are frequently in danger of feeling excessively  sorry for themselves. Especially people with their Sun, Moon or  Ascendant in Cancer are well advised if they take care not to allow  themselves too much to wallow in self-pity and on the look-out for a  shoulder to cry and lean on. It’s astonishing how unaware they can be of  how trying that is for those around them to cope with.

Needless  to say, that’s not what transformation is about! It’s about coming home  into and healing – each their own inner home! What’s at stake here is  the re-discovery of our own inner centre. This is the place from which  all true strength comes and the only place in the whole wide world where  we can find true peace through re-establishing our inner connection  with the source of all life, our Creator Father/Mother. As some truly  ancient soul memories are stirred up in this process, unpleasant though  it frequently is, it is not surprising that while one still looks at  things too superficially some of these memories seem to want to  overwhelm and haunt us. These experiences are not meant to exacerbate  us, but come to us for the perfectly good and sound purpose of releasing  them, once and for all, so that the past can be blessed, healed and  forgiven.

By far the easiest way of  doing this through coming to terms with the fact that life on Earth is  not our true reality but a place of learning. Like in any school each  one of us has to take part in every lesson Earth life has to offer,  because they alone can help us grow and make progress in our individual  evolution and that of our whole world. I hope and pray that being aware  that you are likely to be unusually sensitive and touchy whilst  undergoing your personal transformation will assist you in being as  kind, gentle, compassionate, loving and patient with yourself, as you  would be with a small wounded child, who does not understand the world  too well, as yet.

After all, that’s  what we all in truth are, certainly in the eyes of God. Therefore,  create your own nurturing space and go into it as frequently as you can.  This will help you to find your own inner strength, which you will  discover and be able to tap into through the healing of your inner  connection with God. Once it has been established, you will discover  that you will never feel the need to lean on others or yearn for another  shoulder to cry on, because you will prefer to draw upon your own inner  strength, which is the purpose of the whole exercise.

Having  mentioned the therapeutic value of crying, I would like to draw your  attention to one or two more things. It is good, right and important –  especially for the male of the species – to indulge our feelings when we  feel sad and lonely, and in need of a good cry, because all the pain  that is within us can then flow out. As this is a cleansing and healing  process, we ignore it to our detriment. It is alright to let it happen,  but not all the time! We must also be willing to be helped and to help  ourselves. How much truth there is in the saying: ‘God helps those who  help themselves!’ If we sit around doing nothing but cry, we are guilty  of wallowing and drowning in self-pity. Such a lack of self-discipline  will get us nowhere!

Spiritually, each  one of us is a small child of God. For a very long time, we are unable  to understand the difficulties we have had in the past and/or are  experiencing now. Why did and does everything happen to us and why are  we hurting so much? It is our birthright, at all times, not only when we  are going through a difficult patch, to reach out for the hand of God,  to bless and heal us, as well as for the helping hands of our spirit  guides and Angels. When we do this, the channels of communication  between us and them open and they can draw ever closer to bring us all  the comfort and healing we need. Without asking this would be impossible  and if we deny ourselves our crying and calling out for help, no  healing can take place within us.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Tears Of Your World’

From Healing Corner For Parents And Children’​
​
* * *​


----------



## bangers (May 18, 2018)

WOW, BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Aquarius (May 18, 2018)

_*The Tears Of Your World*_

_*




*_

_‘I am He who comforts you, who are you to be afraid?’
_​You are on the Earth plane so that, in  the fullness of time, each one of you can grow into a seeker of My  wisdom and truth, instead of gullibly swallowing – as you were required  to do in previous ages and lifetimes – what others placed before you. To  expand their consciousness there eventually comes a moment for all  human souls on the Earth plane when they begin to increasingly feel an  urge to go in search of their own wisdom and truth that gives them a  better understanding of the purpose and meaning of their existence and  in the end takes their whole being back into the oneness with Me.  Evolving into a fully conscious integral part of Me for all of you is an  extraordinary journey of exploration and discovery of a thousand miles  that may consist of many thousands of lifetimes on the Earth. 

Tears have always been one of the most essential and valuable  ingredients of your pathway through any of these sojourns. That’s why I  told you through the Jesus legend in St Matthew 5:4: ‘Blessed are those  who mourn, for they shall be comforted.’ You may often have wondered how  this should be. The Bible speaks of a comforter who in due course will  come to you. However, in truth this solace giving being is a part of you  that has always been with you. It is Me, I am the one who comforts you.  How do I do it? By dwelling inside you. Since time immemorial, during  periods of struggle and trauma, no matter of what nature and how severe,  I have been with you. When you have finished thrashing about and sit  down to have a good weep, through the tears you shed I am the one who  brings you comfort and healing. Crying causes a chemical reaction in  your system that releases endorphins into your bloodstream and from  there flows into every cell of your physical bodies. 

The ancient folk wisdom that crying is good for your health is based on  this and by now has been confirmed by the scientific researchers of your  world. In every part of it crying has always been one of the main  outlets for all earthly selves to release and let go of the inner pain  and suffering of their souls. Up to recently the only thing you knew  about crying was that traumatic events, prolonged stress, loneliness,  loss, pain and frequently just simple daily upsets and struggles can  trigger it. Tears of rage and frustration, impotence and helplessness,  remorse and guilt are as much part of the gamut of the world of your  feelings, as those of happiness and joy. This is one of the great  paradoxes of Earth life that demonstrates to you how closely related all  your feelings are. 

The more spiritually mature you become, the better you will grasp that  in the final analysis every pain and sorrow you have to endure is also  an essential part of your joy, because in times of suffering you grow  closer to Me and My world, your true home. Wise ones who already have  grown sufficiently in wisdom and understanding no longer begrudge their  tears, but welcome them as My harbingers of healing and peace. If you  suffer from a spiritual guilt complex, let go of it. You are not some  kind of worm or miserable sinner, as some to this day would like to make  you believe. You are nothing of the kind. Each one of you is My beloved  child, a young God in the making. 

As many different kinds of evolutionary lessons had to be imbibed by  each one of you, individually and collectively, your pathway up to now  has been an extremely tough and stormy one. But, unbeknown to you for a  very long time, I never left you. As the small still voice of  conscience, I have always guided and protected you from within the very  core of your own being. My Angels and your Masters on the higher and  highest levels of life are watching every step one of you makes.  Whenever someone reaches out to them, they are only too happy to help –  for those are My instructions. 

I have never left you and your world without a witness of My eternal  truths. Through a general lack of understanding much of them have been  misinterpreted and even abused for personal gains. However, the further  you and your world move forwards into the enlightenment of the Aquarian  Age and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life, there will be less  and less need for these distortions, as by now ever more of you are  ready to receive My wisdom directly from me. 

You are as much part of Me as I am of you. I am merciful and I love you.  I do not enjoy your painful experiences any more than you do. I have  never left you and will in all Eternity be with you. Whenever traumatic  events cannot be avoided in your life because that is the only way for  you to learn a certain lesson, all you have to do is reach out for the  helping hands of the Angels and Me. Your own life alone can teach you  total and utter trust in Me and My truth, and the fact that I will never  leave or fail you and that I will eternally be there for you.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Woman’s Tears’
•    ‘The Healing Properties Of Tears’

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’​
​
* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (May 19, 2018)

_*The Health Benefits Of Crying
*_
_*




*_​How often and for what reasons you weep can be influenced by many factors, for example gender, age, perception of events, the attitudes of the societies surrounding you, health, personality characteristics and so forth. In the past, all you knew about weeping had come from poetry, fiction writing and films. At last, medical and psychological studies have been added onto this that provide strong and consistent evidence that crying does indeed have significant health benefits.

Your researchers now recognise that four biological mechanisms function as catalysts for the amount of tears you shed at a given time. Genetic influences are to be considered, as well as dietary factors, hormone levels and circadian rhythms, which means that you are more likely to cry when you have been deprived of sleep and at certain times of the day. Once the tears start to flow a complex interplay of psychological and neurobiological processes gets going. Although very little is as yet known about the processes that initiate the starting and ending of an outburst of tears, recent studies give strong clues as to how and why crying is essential for your wellbeing. This is mostly experienced through the sense of relief you feel after an intense bout of crying.

You now know that its onset has been caused by a significant increase in toxic stress hormones, which your body releases as a cry for help from its indwelling spirit and soul into your physical body. When there is enough build-up and you are willing to open the sluice gates, the tears begin to flow and releases them from your system. If you refuse to pay attention and give in, they are left undisturbed and get to work on damaging and interfering with all your physical functions. Serious damage to the cells of your brain are caused this way, especially to the parts known as hippocampus, hypothalamus and pre-frontal cortex. The harmful hormones attack the very brain sites that perpetuate mood disorders and damage the sites that are capable of healing you by reducing or eliminating them.

Studies have also revealed how stress hormones negatively affect virtually all your body systems, namely the cardiovascular, gastrointestinal, endocrine, musculoskeletal and immune ones. This shows how crying is safety valve through which your physical bodies to rid themselves of substances that would otherwise be harmful to you. At long last, you have the scientific proof – so essential to many – of My wisdom that provides all of you with a facility for crying as a natural and essential biological function with which you can eliminate the harmful stress hormones which, as by now you know, are the cause of all stress related health problems.

That’s the reason why you feel relieved after a good cry. It’s the highest time that ever more of you find out about the health benefits that can be gained from regular outpourings of your souls. Finding out that crying really does bring them will go a long way towards removing the stigma about crying that to this day exists in many people’s minds. Having tried and tested it, wise ones are aware that crying makes them feel refreshed and renewed after each good outpouring. When they feel a bout of weeping close, they look for a quiet place where they can be undisturbed and without disruptions for a while. Then they give into their weeping and call for the healing Angels and their gifts, which never fail to come.

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (May 20, 2018)

_*In The Name Of Love
*_
​ _*




*_​ The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides from the book  ‘Spiritual Unfoldment’, which was first published in the 1940s: ‘The law  of life is love and in the course of many lifetimes every human being  is destined to evolve into a young God * and that is someone who loves  God’s way, totally, unconditionally and above all wisely and being able  to give without expecting anything in return. However, in the early  stages of your earthly education you frequently misunderstand sentiment  as love. During that phase of your development you try to cover your  weaknesses and faults by saying that you are doing things in the name of  love. 

‘Alas, for as long as you are blinded in this way you cannot yet  perceive the true needs of those around you, i.e. their spiritual  requirement for learning, each through their own experiences, so that  through this you grow in understanding and wisdom. This prevents you  from giving real service. It causes you to give foolishly in ways that  indulge the other one and indirectly your own selfishness. This brings  to mind devoted parents who give their children everything they demand,  in the belief that what they are doing is an expression of their love.  Instead of creating opportunities through which their offspring can  learn and grow, such parents are robbing their youngsters of the means  for self-development and self-expression. 

‘More highly evolved parents are aware that the Great Mother allows all  Her children to come to their own decisions and make their own mistakes,  so they can learn from them and do better next time round. Being a wise  parent does not mean you are cold and indifferent towards your  children. Quite the opposite is true. Your love is so great and you are  so wise that you recognise your children’s requirement for experiencing  life, each in its own unique and special way. The greatest gift any  parent can give their offspring is as early as possible encouraging them  to come to their own conclusions and make their own decisions. When you  have learnt to love God’s way, you will know when to give and when to  withhold something and for how long, as this helps your child to learn  how to appreciate the value of things.

‘Too many sweets in more than one sense can be the cause of severe  bilious attacks! If you indulge those around you and give them all they  want, mistaking this to be love, in due course you are likely to create a  spiritual bilious attack that will be as uncomfortable for your loved  ones as for you. Human motherly love with its maternal instincts in its  lowest form expresses itself as possessiveness that has its roots in  selfishness. Experiencing this is an inevitable part of humankind’s  early earthly education. 

‘The higher you move on the evolutionary spiral of life, the more the  caring and nurturing Divine aspects of maternal love in both women and  men come to the fore of their consciousness and gradually take over  their whole being. This kind of love is creative and endlessly giving.  It manifests itself in the creation of every new life. In the long  evolutionary process that follows each birth Divine love constantly  endeavours to assist its creation to become ever more beautiful and  perfect. In the case of human beings this is achieved when all aspects  of their nature are integrated and working together peacefully and  harmoniously, the way they are doing in God.

‘As you mature into spiritual adulthood, you are familiar with your own  true nature and why you are taking part in earthly life. In your  lifetimes as women or men in which you play the role of a parent, you no  longer look at your children as your property. You know that they are  not of you, but merely have come through you. This awareness makes it  easier for you to steer the youngsters in your charge in the right  direction. Because you realise that your children are on the Earth for  the same reasons that you are, if their natural gifts * are different  from your interests and inclinations, you would not dream of forcing  them to follow in your footsteps. Aware that their talents, like yours,  are likely to have taken many lifetimes to develop and that with the  necessary encouragement in this one they may fully unfold, you do your  best to support your children.

‘In some of your lifetimes you appear as a man and on other occasions as  a woman. Depending on your Karma and what kind of life lessons are most  beneficial for you, you are sometimes required to act the part of a  father or a mother. And how does your mind react when you realise that  in some of your lifetimes you could have been the son or daughter of the  person who is your child in this one? So, enjoy your children as gifts  for a time, the same as everything else you are allowed access to in  your earthly existence. Glorify and protect Mother Earth, dear Friends,  as one of the many physical and spiritual manifestations of the Great  Mother of all life. Each one of you, women and men alike, are another  one.’ 
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘What Is Love?’
•    ‘Written With Love’
•    ‘What Is Love? (2)’
•    ‘I Am Love’
•    ‘Young Gods In The Making’
•    ‘The Value Of Making Mistakes’
•    ‘You Are Special’
•    ‘Karma In Families’
•    ‘We Are Our Own Ancestors And Descendants’
​ 
From Healing Corner For Parents And Children’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius (May 21, 2018)

_*About Children
*_
​ _*




*_
A woman held her babe against her bosom and said:
‘Speak to us of children’,
And the Prophet replied: ‘Your children are not your children;
They are the sons and daughters of life’s longing to experience itself.
Your children come through you, but they are
Neither of you nor from you;
And although for a time, they are with you,
They do not belong to you.
You may give them your love, but not your thoughts,
For they have to think their own thoughts.

You may house their bodies, but not their souls,
Because they dwell in the house of tomorrow,
Which you cannot visit, not even in your dreams.
But you will visit it again, when you return to Earth
As a child in future lifetimes.

You may strive to be like them;
Be young and see your world through the eyes of a child again,
But do not seek to make them like you,
For life neither goes backward nor tarries with yesterday.
You are the bows from which life sends forth Its children
As living arrows.

The Divine Archer alone can see their mark and yours
Upon the path of the Infinite.
With His might he bends each one of you into shape,
So that all His arrows may go swift and far.
Let your bending in the Archer’s hand be with gladness;
For as much as He loves the arrow that flies,
He loves the bow that is stable.

He particularly loves parents, who give their children roots to grown in
And the freedom to fly when their time has come to do so;
Who as their children grow up, slowly step back and set them free,
Encouraging them to learn from their own experiences,
And to dream their own dreams;
Who do all they can to help their children
To fulfil their own highest potential, not their parents’.

The Archer loves wise parents and teachers,
Who tell the children in their care that they are the children of God
And that therefore one is as precious and unique as the other;
Who respect them because they know that even when a child is still living
In a smaller body than their own, it has nonetheless
Come into our world as a fully developed soul and spirit in its own right,
Who may have a long history of evolution behind it
That could have taken more lifetimes than those of its parents.

Wise parents tell their offspring that they are certainly not some kind
Of appendix of theirs and that they have come into this life
To learn, evolve and grow some more through their own experiences,
The same as they are doing and will always continue to do.
When their children go to school, they point out to them that they are
Learning for themselves and for life itself,
Not only for this lifetime, but for Eternity.
They explain to them the laws of the Universe and that because of this,
Whatever anyone sends out to life has to return to them.
And they teach by their good example that it is necessary
To have some input into this life, before one can expect
To get anything of value from it.

From ‘The Prophet’ by Kahlil Gibran 1883-1931
Lebanese/American poet
Edited by Aquarius

From Healing Corner For Parents And Children’

* * *




​


----------



## Aquarius (May 22, 2018)

_*I Know You By Heart
*_
​ _*



*_

 Midnights in Winter.
The glowing fire
Lights up your face in orange and gold.
I see your sweet smile
Shine through the darkness,
Its line is etched in my memory,
So I’d know you by heart.

Mornings in April.
Sharing our secrets,
We’d walk until the morning was gone.
We were like children,
Laughing for hours.
The joy you gave me lives on and on.
‘Cos I know you by heart.

I still hear your voice
On warm Summer nights
Whispering like the wind.
You left in Autumn,
The leaves were turning.
I walked down roads of orange and gold.
I saw your sweet smile,
I heard your laughter,
You’re still here beside me every day.

‘Cos I know and still love you by heart.

Eva Cassidy wrote this song for her mother.

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘I Know You By Heart’

 From Healing Corner For Parents And Children’​ ​ * * *​


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFdcSRXU2ro

​


----------



## Aquarius (May 23, 2018)

_*The Truth About Parents*_






I am the Great White Spirit, Your true Father/Mother.
Each one of you is My Child.
Although some of you are as yet unaware of this,
I know all of you and everything about you and your lives.
I am with you always.
Whenever you sit down or get up,
Upon rising in the morning and going to sleep at night,
I am there.

I am familiar with all your ways.
Every hair on your head is numbered and precious,
The same as every flower that blossoms
And every leaf that trembles in the wind.
You are My child and I created you in My image.
I am in you and you are in Me.
There is nothing outside Me or beyond My reach.
Your whole being is part of Me,
As much as I am part of you.

I knew you long before you were conceived into this lifetime.
You have been with Me since before the creation of any worlds.
All your days are written by Me in the great book of life
And your present existence on the Earth plane is no mistake.
I am the One who determines the exact time of your birth,
Where you are going to live and which lessons
You will have to learn in any one of your lifetimes.

You are a miracle and a wonder,
And I was the one who, inside your mother’s womb,
Created your present body for you.
You are not of her or from her and you do not belong to her.
You merely came through her and you belong to Me.
Throughout the whole course of your evolution thus far,
I have been with you.
At the right moment, no matter when this may have been,
I brought you into this world.
I was with you when you were born and I accompany you,
Each time you depart from the earthly plane
And return into the world of light, your true home.

All too often in the past, I have been misunderstood
And misinterpreted – unintentionally but also deliberately –
By you, my human children of the Earth.
This is changing now and ever more of you are
Reawakening to the conscious knowledge of
Their own true nature and Mine.
My love for you is total and unconditional.
Because I love you, I could never be distant or angry with you.
I live inside you – every cell and atom of your physical body
Is filled with Me and My love for you.

This is My way of guiding, protecting and lavishing My love onto
All who willingly pay attention to Me,
Their very own small still voice of conscience within,
Following My calling from within their own heart.
Everything in your life is there only because
It is My will that it should be so.
I have always given you more than earthly parents could ever do.
It is not their predestined role in your life to do the same.
Never expect them to do for you what can only be done by Me,
For I am the perfect parents all of you long and yearn for,
Your true Father/Mother.

Your gifts and talents are your own.
They are not inherited from your parents and ancestors.
They were bestowed upon you by Me, the same as
I constantly meet all your needs. You are the one
Who worked with them and developed them to their present state.
As I love my human children totally, unconditionally and eternally,
My plan for the future of your race has forever been one of hope.
My creative ideas for you and your world are as countless
And beautiful as the grains of sand on the shores of your oceans.

When you are singing, I rejoice and sing with you.
When you are happy, I am glad.
And when you are sad and lonely, so am I.
You are my treasured possession and I will never do anything
That in the final analysis is not good for you.
All your experiences are to help you grow ever more heaven-tall,
To become like Me and fully one again with Me, the way you once were.

I wish to guide each one of you into performing miracles
And doing great and wondrous works.
Those who seek Me, I draw towards Me.
I live in your heart, from where I guide you
And tell you the difference between right and wrong,
Good and evil, falseness and truth.
Love Me with all your heart and soul, with your whole being,
Because I am the One who fulfils all your desires,
So that you may learn from them;
That is why I place them inside your heart in the first place.

In Me all things are possible
And with My help, all conditions can be healed.
With My faith in you and yours in Me,
Mountains of unbelief can be moved and crooked corners made straight.
Life never goes back. It is for all time evolving and moving forwards.
That’s why I ask you to pay attention to every moment of your life.
Refuse to look back, trust the goodness of the life I have created for you,
Accept that it is impossible to go back
And trustingly put one foot in front of the other,
Safe in the knowledge that I am showing you the way.

Know that you are never alone and do not wait until things
Get too rough for you to cope on your own.
Reach out for the blessing, healing and helping hands of
The Angels and Me and let us show you the way.
When in distress, call for Me.
I am the Comforter who comes to you in all your troubles.
When you suffer, I suffer with you.
The more broken-hearted you are, the closer I draw to you.
As a shepherd carries a lamb, I hold each one of you close to My heart.
Times are changing and the day will soon come when
There will no longer be the need for Earth’s suffering.
I am waiting for you to call upon Me to wipe the tears from your eyes
And to heal the wounds of all your lifetimes.

I, your Father/Mother, love each one of you the way
I once revealed to you and your world
Through the legend of Jesus, the Christed one.
His love for humankind was but a reflection and a mere shadow
Of My all encompassing love for you, My beloved children of the Earth.
The legend was given to teach you the nature of My love.
It is total and unconditional, true, unchangeable and eternal.
From this love you, My offspring, were created – it is your true nature.
Because I love you, I am for you and never against you.
I do not count your sins and mistakes,
But I expect you to learn from them and make every effort
To do better next time.
Whether you do or do not, I always forgive you.

The Master’s death on the Cross was a demonstration
To you and your world of the fact that in truth there is no death.
The cross is the oldest symbol known to humankind
Of your earthly sojourns and the Jesus legend
Is a demonstration of how the small and frightened
Earthly self of each one of you must eventually be
Sacrificed and nailed to the cross of earthly life.
Only then can your spirit rise above it
And once again be fully reunited with Me.

This is why I have said to you all along:
‘Listen to and follow the wisdom My gifts of wisdom and truth
I once gave to your world through the stories of the Masters
Who from time to time appeared in your world,
Not merely the one of the Master Jesus but all of them.
The Heavens are celebrating that you and your world
At long last are in the process of shedding
The clouds of darkness and fear of the past that were
Caused by your ignorance of your true nature.
The shadows they have been casting for such a long time
Are in the process of dissolving into the fresh knowledge
That is currently pouring ever more powerfully
Into the collective consciousness of your race,
directly from Me.

Rejoice, My beloved children of the Earth!
For this is your homecoming into the oneness with Me.
Nothing could ever separate any one of you from Me and My love,
For I am Your true Father/Mother
And no earthly parents could ever love you the way I do.
Be still and know that I am alive in you.
I always have been and always will be.
I never left you and I never will.

I, Your loving Father/Mother, am waiting for the call of
All who are ready to receive Me.

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (May 24, 2018)

_*Healing Prayer For Parents And Children*_

_*Forgiveness From The Heart*_

_*




*_
​Any time is a good one for families and for  healing the karmically determined and therefore often stressful  relationships between parents and their offspring. The year 2018 is one for transformations of  many different kinds for us as well as our whole world. For the whole of  the year Saturn will not only be contained in its figures 8 = Saturn,  the planet will also be in its own sign of Capricorn, so that its  influence will be felt with particular strength. It’s always much easier  to bring forth a planet’s positive characteristics when it is operating  in its own sign. Therefore, the year ahead is going to be a  particularly good one for working on the self-mastery and  self-discipline we and our world so badly require.

Naturally, these energies can be used beneficially by everything that is  taking part in our world, therefore all human relationships. It makes  no difference whether someone we would like to make peace with is in our  world or has already moved on into the spirit realm. Because on the  inner level of life all is one and there is no separation between  anything, forgiving and healing that relationship through making peace  is always possible. It probably works better from a distance and in our  thoughts than face to face. Here are some suggestions of how to approach  the matter.

O Great Spirit, Mother/Father Creator,
Grant me the gift of Your Divine wisdom and forgiveness,
So that I may pardon each and every one
Who ever hurt or wounded me, including myself.
Help me to forgive every cruelty and unkindness 
That was ever done to me by anyone, in word, thought and deed.
With hindsight, I can see that all who treated me this way
Supplied me with a special service and were my best teachers,
Because they all helped me to become the one I am now,
And for that, Great Spirit, I truly am thankful.

Thank you for showing us that each one of us is Your child 
Whom You have granted the gift of another lifetime on the Earth, 
So that we should learn and grow some more,
Each through their own experiences.
Thank you for the Angels, Masters and guides who are
Protecting us and lighting the way back home into the oneness with You.
I rejoice to know that we are all children in the great school of life,
Which You so lovingly have created for us.

I pray for Your forgiveness for the mistakes I have made,
Throughout this whole lifetime and all previous ones.
Help me to draw the learning from them,
So that I may bring forth all that is good and noble within me,
Finding wholeness and healing through becoming
Ever more like You and being closer to You.

As the road of this earthly life is long and difficult
And strewn with many kinds of temptations 
Which my earthly self finds hard to resist,
Assist me with being strong in my determination to overcome them.
Help me to accept and love myself the way I am,
Safe in the knowledge that Your great wisdom and love
Created me – and everybody else – in Your Divine image,
And that you love us all totally and unconditionally.

To break the vicious circle of acting against my own best interests
And of being my own worst enemy, 
When it comes to solving any problem, help me 
To listen to Your help and guidance that comes 
From deep within my own heart, where You dwell.
Help me to stop finding fault with myself and those around me,
But to love and accept myself and them they way we are. 
Whenever I encounter difficulties, especially in relationships,
Grant me the gift of the ability to first look to myself to resolve them.

Now that I understand that the purpose of life on Earth
Is growth and evolution that leads each and every one of us
To ever higher levels of consciousness,
And knowing that all my experiences only ever happened
Because they meant to teach me something,
I let go of all resentment and grudges I ever
Bore against anyone, including myself. 

Help me, Great Spirit, to love wisely, the way You do,
Myself and everything that comes my way, 
Knowing that it is part of Your Creation, 
That it has been prepared by Your great wisdom and love.
Help us all to dissolve the chains and shackles of Karma that 
Have bound us to each other, for so many lifetimes,
So that we may set ourselves and each other free 
From the bondages that were created 
By the darkness of the ignorance of our true nature of past Ages. 

Help us to free our world from all hatred, resentment, envy and greed,
And to fill us and it with Your Divine Wisdom, Power and Love.
My soul yearns to make peace with You and all life,
Because I now so much better understand 
You and the processes of the life 
You created for us.

* * *

Help me to forgive the mother of this lifetime for any unlovingness 
She has shown towards me, knowingly or unknowingly, especially . . .
[Now pour your pain into God, who understands the way of all things]
Help me to forgive her for the times she failed to provide me with
The deep and fully satisfying Mother’s nurturing
That only You, my Divine Mother, can give to any of Your children.
Help me to forgive myself for expecting
Such love from someone who is merely human,
Like myself and who is, therefore, but one of your children,
On her own pathway of evolution and therefore still imperfect.

Help me to forgive the father of this lifetime for any unlovingness
He has shown towards me, knowingly or unknowingly, especially . . . 
[Now pour your pain into God, who does understand]
Help me to forgive him for the times he failed to provide me with
The deep and fully satisfying Father’s love, 
Forgiveness and understanding that You alone, my Divine Father,
Can feel towards all my efforts.
Help me to forgive myself for expecting
Such love from one who is merely human,
Like myself and who is, therefore, but one of your children,
On his own pathway of evolution and still imperfect.

Help me to forgive my partner for any unlovingness
S/he showed towards me, during the times You have given us together,
Knowingly or unknowingly. Especially . . . 
[Now pour your pain into God, who does understand]
Help me to forgive her/him and also myself for
Any hurt and pain we ever caused each other,
For misunderstandings and abuse of any kind,
For not entering into the deep and fully satisfying
Relationship that is only possible between You and me.
Help me to recognise that it is folly to expect such
Perfect love and understanding from a mere human being who, 
Like me, is Your child, on her/his own pathway of evolution 
And therefore still imperfect.

Continue with this prayer until each and every one, 
Who has ever hurt or wounded you, has been forgiven.
Finish off with:

Help me to forgive myself for all false expectations I ever hoped 
Could be fulfilled in any of my human relationships,
When this can only be found in You, my Divine Mother/Father.
You are the Divine lover, who is alive in each one of us,
And You alone have the power to know and fulfil all my needs.
All those around me and with me are but outer manifestations of You.
And each one who has ever shared my life with me,
Is Your child and constantly searching the perfect loving relationship 
That we can only have with You.

Help me to forgive my children for being [or having been]
Unable to fulfil the unrealistic hopes and dreams I once nurtured,
And that made me long and yearn for them, 
Ever since I myself was a child who had to endure the suffering 
At the hands of parents and other adults, 
Who as yet failed to understand their own true nature and Yours,
And the reason why they were here.
Having no idea about the purpose and meaning of this life,
How could they understand me?

Thank You for allowing me access to the knowledge that
The children who came through me are not my children but Yours 
And that they are in this life to fulfil their own Dreams 
And reach their own Highest potential, not mine.
Like me, they are hoping to re-learn to walk
Hand in hand with You and the Angels, the way we all once did.

Help me, Great Spirit, to forgive myself and all those 
Who ever hurt and wounded me for the suffering we, 
In the ignorance of our true nature,
Inflicted upon each other, in the course of many lifetimes.
Help us all to set each other free.

Hand in hand with You and the Angels, 
I release all those who have ever shared my life
From the Karmic chains and shackles of all lifetimes,
I forgive each and every one and set them free, now.
May the bonds that exist between us be transmuted into those of
True siblinghood, friendship and love,
For You, each other and the world You so lovingly 
Brought into being for us, and re-create anew each day to our joy.

With my whole being, with all my heart and soul,
Mind, body and spirit I thank You for the gift of this life.
May the blessing and healing Power of Your Spirit 
Now freely flow through me and all those mentioned in my prayer.
I love You with all my heart and soul and my whole being,
And I trust the blessing and healing power of 
Your Divine Fatherly/Motherly wisdom and love
To bless and heal the wounds of all lifetimes in me and all life.

Amen

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (May 25, 2018)

_*What Do Our Children Learn At School?
*_
​ 





​ Well, what do they learn?
That two and two make four,
And Paris is the Capital of France,
But where and when are they going to learn
Who and what all of us truly are?
Why don’t we ourselves ask them: 
‘Do you know who you are?’
When they say they don’t know, tell them
‘You are a unique marvel – every human being is.
There is no-one in the whole of Creation,
Who is exactly like you or me.

What’s more, during all the millions of years
That have come and gone, since humankind
First appeared on the Earth, 
In the long course of its evolution,
And however many more years of this are still to come,
There has never been another being like you and me,
And there never will be.

Humankind eagerly searches for miracles and 
Loves to dig deep into all kinds of mysteries.
Why then is it so hard for us to recognise 
That we are the greatest mystery of all and 
That the physical bodies each one of us is living in 
Is one of the greatest wonders of our world?
This means every one of us has been born 
Into their own private marvel.
Take a good look at your whole body, 
Your arms, hands and fingers, legs, feet and toes.
See how cleverly everything moves and works together? 
It’s nothing short of a magnificent work of art and 
A masterpiece of engineering.
Don’t you think that’s worthy of calling a miracle, my child?

As you grow up, you will sometimes be in danger 
Of despairing about the state of our world.
I say: ‘Don’t!’ You are here to do your share
Of making it a better place for all its lifeforms. 
We humans are allowed freedom of choice
And this includes our behaviour. 
Yours, the same as mine and everybody else’s,
Is never accidental, but chosen.
It is up to us how we react to those around us
And which way we behave, at any given moment.
When finally everybody knows this and acts on their knowledge,
Everybody’s behaviour will always be a conscious choice.
We shall then have freed ourselves and our world
From the ignorance of many lifetimes with which 
All of us together created the present conditions in our world.

This is not an easy task because each one of us has 
Brought into their present lifetime 
Many thinking and behaviour patterns 
From previous ones, which by now have become so 
Deeply ingrained in our consciousness 
That shedding them is difficult.
Yet, it can and has to be done. 
Rejoice, my child, you have been born at a good time, 
A time of transformation and renewal of the Earth
And all its inhabitants. 
This is our opportunity for helping to bring into being
A new world that comes ever closer to the visions 
We can at present see only in our dreams:
A world where all live together in peace and harmony,
Where violence, cruelty and unkindness are no longer known.
Hold onto this mental picture, think about it often and know 
Deep down in your heart that one day it will come true.

As I told you earlier, we have been given freedom of choice
And that in truth is the only real freedom we earthlings have.
Life constantly presents us with choices and it’s
Of the greatest importance that you, my child,
Learn to choose wisely and strive to be true to your real self.
Our Divine Mother/Father wants us to grow and evolve 
Into ever more beautiful beings
And that is the only way this is possible.
Everybody’s potential is unlimited and we have the right 
To aim for becoming someone like one of your ideals, 
Maybe Mother Theresa, Saint Joan of Arc,
Shakespeare, Michelangelo or Beethoven. 

Each one of us living in their own physical body
Creates the illusion that we are all separate from each other.
Don’t allow this to fool you, my child,
As nothing could be further from the truth.
All life is one big family and on the inner level 
In spirit we are all one. 
Because of this, when we hurt one, 
We hurt everybody, including ourselves.
Knowing that and also that each is a miracle 
And a unique marvel, just like you are, my child, 
Could you ever hurt or harm another? 

Life is a precious gift and you have received this lifetime 
So that you may learn that we are all on the Earth 
For good and wise reasons, and that is 
Learning, individually and as a race,
To love wisely, to cherish, help and support each other.
We are all responsible for ourselves and our world.
We need to work together and everybody has to do their own bit
Of making our world a better place for everything that shares it with us;
A world that is worthy of all its children, including humankind.
For all of us are the beloved children of the 
Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, 
And their only born Son, the Light of all lights,
And the Sun behind and above all Suns.

Pablo Casals
Adapted by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (May 26, 2018)

_*Letting Go
*_
​ 





Letting go has many implications. 
It does not mean we no longer care for others, 
We merely refuse to do for them 
What they should be doing themselves.
It does not mean cutting ourselves off from loved ones,
But realising that we have no right to control them.
It means focussing on the experiences of our own life,
Making an effort to learn from them as much as possible.
There’s no harm in accepting that in many situations 
We are powerless in any case, 
Because their outcome lies in God’s hands.

Letting go does not mean
Trying to change others and piling blame onto them for anything,
When for us the time has come to 
Change our own thinking and behaviour patterns,
To enable us to become 
The captain of the ship of our own destiny,
Encouraging others to do the same for themselves.

Letting go does not mean 
Caring for someone, but caring about them.
Fixing things for others,
But letting them do for themselves,
So they can learn from the mistakes they make 
Along the pathway of their life,
Whilst we stand by to support them,
Should a genuine need for it arise.
Yet being supportive and standing by.
Judging anyone and loving them the way they are,
With whatever flaws and shortcomings we see in them.
Trying to be centre stage and pretending 
To be able to arrange the outcome of things for others,
But encouraging them to come to their own conclusions
And make their own decisions,
As that’s the only way human beings can learn 
How to take charge of the development 
Of their character and through this of their destiny.

Letting go does not mean 
Indoctrinating others, but encouraging them 
To develop their own perception and through this build up
Their faith in God and the basic goodness of the life
All of us have been given and the roles we are playing in it.
Denying the things that come our way,
Without attempting to adjust them to our desire,
But accepting them gracefully and giving thanks for them.
Going with the flow and making the most of every day.

Letting go is not about
Regretting the past, but learning from the mistakes 
We make along our predestined pathway through life,
Thinking with gratitude of those who helped us 
To grow and evolve and become the way we are now,
That our wisdom and understanding has increased sufficiently, 
So we can do our share of
Blessing and healing humankind and our whole world,
Thus being an active and conscious participant of
Establishing God’s Kingdom on the Earth and
Creating a happier and more secure future for everybody.

Letting go shows that we trust:
God’s great plan and the small plan for our life within it;
The basic goodness of life and the love
That once brought us into being;
That the Universe knows what’s really good for us,
And constantly provides for all of us
Only that which serves our highest good and greatest joy. 
This knowledge sets us free to fear less and 
To love more freely and from the heart.

Letting go proves that:
We are happy that our life, the same as everybody else’s,
Rests safely in the loving hands of God and the Angels;
We know that others, like us, 
Need to be encouraged to make their own mistakes, 
As that’s the only way human beings in earthly life
Can grow and make the evolutionary progress that is 
The reason for our being together in our present existence. 

The Universe rewards wise ones who endeavour to let go of outdated
Beliefs and prejudices about themselves and their role in life
By making it easier to let go on other levels, too.
The more we become aware that our children are not truly 
Our children and our earthly parents not our real parents,
The easier letting go of each other becomes. 
This realisation of this sets both parties free 
To be true to their real nature and love the way 
God loves each and every one of us, 
His/Her children of the Earth,
Totally, unconditionally and with detachment.

This kind of love does not hold on.
It sets loved ones free, 
So they can grow through their own experiences,
Each in their own way and at their own pace.
Learning to love this way is the ultimate purpose 
Of every human being’s earthly existence.
When we have learnt to forgive whatever happens,
Because we understand the wise higher purpose behind it,
We are becoming ever more God-like ourselves. 

And the sooner we come to terms with that: 
Everything in earthly life is a gift from the Highest Forces,
Borrowed and on loan for a certain time only.
Nothing truly belongs to us, especially not people.
The only thing that’s truly ours is our consciousness,
That which we are on the innermost level of our being
And not what we have,
The easier it gets to set ourselves and others free.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘About Children’
•    ‘Of Marriage’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (May 27, 2018)

_*The Transmutation Of Karma
*_
​ _




_​ The essence of White Eagle ‘Spiritual  Unfoldment 4 – Sayings of the Gentle Brother’: ‘It is so easy to judge  the actions of others, but endeavour to refrain from judgment. Because  of your oneness on the inner level, whenever you are condemning others  you are in truth doing it to yourself. Strive to be tolerant and let  flow from your heart the gentle spirit of the master soul the Jesus  legend portrayed. Jesus is a symbolism for the archetypal Christ, your  own Christ nature, a master soul who in women and men alike can only be  made whole and perfect through everyone’s own efforts. 

‘The story how a highly evolved and perfected soul would behave in  earthly life when it incarnates there is a demonstration of what can be  attained when you simply follow the example of the gentle and loving  ways described in the Jesus legend, one of the many symbols of the Universal Christ.

‘Forgive, dear children of the Earth, forgive. Whatever is in your  heart, whichever way you may feel towards anyone, possibly with  justification according to the standards of earthly life, pray to  forgive, just like the Jesus legend teaches in the Lord’s Prayer:  ‘Forgive us our trespasses, as we forgive those who trespass against  us.’ Know that in forgiving others you are releasing yourself. So long  as you sit in judgment over others and refuse to forgive, the Universal  laws will bring the same back to you, as all life is ruled by these laws  which say: ‘As you give, so you receive.’ Therefore, as soon as you  feel forgiveness that comes from your heart and soul, you are releasing  each other from the bondage of your joint Karma.

‘Karma is transmuted when you learn to think and act with love from the  spiritual aspect of your own nature. The Jesus story points the way. All  of you are on the Earth plane to learn how to live like a true Master  who is all compassion and kindness, gentleness and love. The legend  tells us that Jesus looked into the soul of his friends, of all who drew  close to him and saw their suffering, more than merely that of the  presence. He could see their whole evolutionary pathway, their Karma and  what made them behave the way they did. The tale of the Master shows  you how to react to people and life in general with compassion and  forgiveness.

‘This is often difficult, but as soon as forgiveness enters the human  heart, the spirit and soul that for a very long time has been in bondage  and stretched upon the cross of suffering is released and set free. So,  look into people’s hearts, love them and forgive.’  _
* * *
_
​


----------



## Aquarius (May 28, 2018)

_*The Barren Fig Tree
*_





​ St Luke 13:6-9 of the Jesus legend  contains the following parable: ‘A man had a fig tree planted in his  vineyard. When he came seeking fruit on it, he found none. So he said to  the labourer: `Behold, for three years I have been coming and seeking  fruit on this fig tree and I find none. Cut it down. Why should the  ground be wasted?’ The labourer replied: ‘My lord, let it remain for  this year also, until I work and fertilise it. It might bear fruit and  if not, you can cut it down.’

Apparently the meaning of this tale has remained a puzzle to devout  Christians, who still believe that every word of the Bible is from God  and true and therefore has to be understood literally. Yet, for anyone  in search of the esoteric truths that are hidden behind the surface  words of all sacred texts, this parable and the tree itself provide  invaluable clues to the origin of all wisdom contained not only in the  Bible but also in its forerunner, the Torah of Judaism. The Jewish  scriptures once emerged from various regions of the Middle Eastern  countries of antiquity, where many religions proliferated. From them  over time emerged the Torah, which was followed by the Bible and after a  while by Islam’s Koran. Slowly but surely, all of these evolved into  holy texts each in their own right. 

In the Middle East the fig tree has always been an essential part of the  support of life. Because of this it is hardly surprising that it was  chosen to represent not only one of the major symbols of life but also  the Tree of Life. Through this the fig tree and its product, the fig  leaf, crept into the Western versions of the Bible – through the  backdoor, so to speak. The fig leaf in Genesis represents knowledge  acquired from the tree of life. With the help of the first small piece  they each picked, just one leaf each, Adam and Eve, upon leaving  paradise, a symbolism for the pre-conscious state of our oneness with  God. With the leaves they cover their nudity, a metaphor for their lack  of self-knowledge, self-awareness and understanding, their ignorance of  themselves and also their innocence. Adam stands for the human spirit,  masculine. He is accompanied by his female counterpart, Eve, the human  soul, who leave paradise together. 

Every individual life, each one of us, is a shoot of the great Tree of  Life and the parable of the barren fig tree appears as a warning to our  whole world. It carries the message that no matter what anyone’s beliefs  may be in any given lifetime, unless a measure of learning and  spiritual progress is a achieved, a lifetime can be a completely wasted  one. The barren fig tree is a symbolism for all who insist on spending  the whole of their present lifetime pursuing purely earthly pleasures  and material gains of this, that and the other kind. 

To the wise ones in charge of humankind, the biblical references to the  fig tree and its products all along were intended to act merely as  teaching aids. In the time and place where the tale originated its  meaning could easily be understood by the general public. That’s why the  story of the Master, and many others who long before served the same  purpose in our world, used the same metaphors. In the days of yore, the  easiest way of explaining spiritual concepts was with the help of things  people were familiar with and whose importance they understood, for  example that of the fig tree. However, when these ideas were later  transferred and translated into words for the consumption of Western  minds, their original meaning was lost. 

How, without explaining why this should be so, was the mass of people in  that world to know that no human life, like the fig tree, should be  entirely bereft of good thoughts, words and deeds and therefore wholly  unproductive? Our spiritual teachers could not tell us what is required  from every human soul on the Earth plane, because they themselves were  left in the dark about such things. So, how could we, the ordinary  people, guess that the gift of another lifetime is only granted to human  souls in the hope that it will bring forth some more of the rich  harvest of the fruits that grow on the tree of life in the form of  wisdom and understanding? That’s why it took us such a long time to find  out that the only way this tree can yield its fruit to anyone is  through endeavouring to learn something from every experience.

But even if we choose to waste a whole lifetime with fooling about,  nobody is going to sit in judgement over us or condemns us. However,  when we leave our present existence and return to our true home, the  world of spirit, we ourselves together with the wise ones in charge of  us, review our most recent lifetime and all previous ones. Every one of  our performances thus far, good and bad, positive and negative alike,  are laid into the scales of justice. Those who have failed to grow in  wisdom and understanding through their experiences, either because of  laziness or maybe just ignorance of the true purpose of their existence,  are in for a rude awakening at that time. They will then be able to see  for themselves how many of the growth opportunities of their past  lifetime were disregarded and maybe even thoughtlessly thrown away.

However, this in itself is by no means a wasted experience. Souls who  have done this are unlikely to ever forget that life on Earth is an  institution for learning and growing. They will then know and take full  advantage of the fact that earthly life is the only place where negative  character traces can be changed into positive ones, and weaknesses  converted into strengths. Having grown much wiser, they appreciate that  only through freely exploring the negative and darkest aspects of our  nature in past lifetimes, we ourselves brought it about that wisdom and  understanding, the fruits of the tree of life, to this day are mostly  gathered through suffering. 

This too is meant to change. That’s why the Universe places the tools  for bringing forth the highest, noblest and best that is in us into  every soul’s own hands and encourages us to develop them to their  highest potential. As ever more of us live by and obey the Universal  laws, the darkness of our present level of existence is gradually  dissolving. The more one finds out about the true purpose of life on the  material plane, the more one feels inclined to approach all life with  reverence and gratitude for the great wisdom and love that provides  everything for us and brings all things into being. 
Recommended Reading: 
•    ‘There Is No Judgement Day’
•    ‘The Tree of Life’
•    ‘Adam  And Eve’ 
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## bangers (May 29, 2018)

My mom has a birthday today and I want to write her a card and send it to her. I want to make her happy. What should I write? I want it to be beautiful.... I am stuck that's why I am asking here, I have no original ideas


----------



## Aquarius (May 29, 2018)

bangers said:


> My mom has a birthday today and I want to write her a card and send it to her. I want to make her happy. What should I write? I want it to be beautiful.... I am stuck that's why I am asking here, I have no original ideas



How about the following?

Count your garden by the flowers,
Never by the leaves that fall.
Count your joys by golden hours,
Never when life’s worries call.

Count your days by smiles, not tears,
And when birthdays come around,
Count your age by friends, not years,
And the gifts of love you’ve found.

Many happy returns of the day. 
With love and all my best wishes,

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (May 29, 2018)

_*The Budding Fig Tree
*_





​
St     Luke 21:29-33, as well as St Matthew 24:32-35 and St Mark 13:28-31,     brings us a parable about a budding fig tree. Here the Master tells  his    disciples: ‘Look at the fig tree and all other trees. When they  put    forth leaves, you immediately understand by them that summer is  near.    Even so, when these things happen you also know that the  kingdom of God    is near. Truly, I say to you, this generation will not  pass away till    all these things happen. Heaven and Earth will pass  away, but my  words   will not pass away.’

As pointed out in the previous chapter, how can anyone be expected to     understand both the stories of the barren and the budding fig tree     without knowing the original meaning of the rich symbolism that hides     behind the outer surface of the words? I see the labourer in the     vineyard as a metaphor for the wise ones in charge of us, our Angels,     Masters and guides in the world of light. To me, the life of each one  of    us is an offshoot of the parent tree, the Tree of Life. When, in   God’s   time, the winter of the existence of all saplings, i.e. young   and   inexperienced souls struggling with their lack of comprehension   and   ignorance, is over they grow into spiritual adulthood. 

Spring approaches and buds begin to appear on the little trees. They     grow bigger and bigger until one fine day they burst open and lo and     behold! Leaves unfold that are exactly like those of the Tree of Life.     in just the same way, each leaf on the tree of life and its youngsters     represents a small amount of God’s sacred wisdom and truth. When  such    leaves at long last unfold in every heart and soul on the Earth  plane    and God’s children of the Earth conduct their lives in  accordance with    the wisdom they are finding, God’s Kingdom on the  Earth will have  come.   Through this parable the Universal Christ lets  us know that,  although   our understanding of the concepts of Heaven  and Earth pass  away – change   – with the better understanding we are  finding, the  ancient wisdom of   God’s truth behind the words of this  parable and all  others is indeed   eternal and will never pass away. 

The man in the barren fig tree clearly is a symbolism for the Highest.     Now, had the words of the Bible, including those of the tales of the   fig   trees, really been written by God, rather than scribes under the    orders  of the elders of the early Christian church, wouldn’t the man    have  said: ‘Behold, for three years I have been coming and seeking    fruit on  this fig tree and I find none. But, do not cut it down. It    shall remain  for another year and be given another chance. You work and    fertilise it,  so that it too can bear fruit and there will never be    any need for  getting rid of it.’? After all, it was God who in  His/Her   great wisdom  and immense thoughtfulness brings all life into  being.  God  is love and  the motivation for the universal laws,  especially the  law  of Karma, is  love because it ensures that no  spirit and soul will  ever  be truly lost  in the vastness of space and  time.

Only when each one of us has been reconnected and is fully one again     with their Highest Self, and when the buds of truth like those of our     parent tree are sprouting on us to bring God’s sacred wisdom and truth     directly from the heartmind of God into every soul’s own, the Kingdom     will establish itself ever more firmly on the Earth. When everybody     refuses to hurt or harm in thoughts, words and actions anybody and     anything, and all of us project nothing but loving thoughts into the     collective consciousness, the Kingdom truly has arrived and there will     be peace on the Earth and goodwill to all, as prophesied a long, long     time ago.

From Healing Corner For Parents And Children’

* * *

​


----------



## bangers (May 30, 2018)

Aquarius said:


> How about the following?
> 
> Count your garden by the flowers,
> Never by the leaves that fall.
> ...



It's beautiful! Thank you!


----------



## Aquarius (May 30, 2018)

bangers said:


> It's beautiful! Thank you!



You are welcome!


----------



## Aquarius (May 30, 2018)

_*The Rich Harvest
*_






​That’s    what awaits all human souls  who willingly accept their experiences in    physicality as lessons and  who strive to learn something from each  one   of them. To view our  earthly existence from the right perspective  and   gratefully accept  the many gifts the Universe constantly brings  us, one   only has to  open one’s inner eyes. No matter how hard our  lessons may   appear to  be sometimes, if we but grow through them in  wisdom and    understanding, our consciousness expands. This is the only  way human    souls can make progress on their evolutionary pathway.

If we did deny ourselves the learning    every experience contains, what  would be the point of being here at    all? As the law of life demands  evolution from all of its creatures,    great and small, in the long run  this is impossible in any case.    Attending to our duties as God’s children  of the Earth is the only way    any one of us can hope to ever find its  way back home into the  oneness   with God. The return to it at the end of  its long  evolutionary  journey  is every soul’s birthright and the reward  for  all the  struggles that  had to be encountered along the way.

Clearly, there is every point in    attending diligently to  our life lessons. There is nothing for it but    shouldering them  resolutely and focussing our vision on what lies    ahead, individually and  collectively. With the awareness of what life    truly is all about and  living ever more in harmony with the Universal    laws, Earth’s suffering  will eventually run out of steam and cease    altogether. Each one of us  will get there in due course, of that I am    sure. But let’s face it,  without bravely facing and tackling all our    experiences, getting to know  the accompanying feelings and dealing  with   them in the appropriate  manner, we would never have found any of  the   wisdom that’s already ours.  Now, wouldn’t that be a pity?

So, let’s roll up our sleeves and  get on with our studies. Souls who    refuse to do so, for whatever  reasons, cannot grow. They stagnate and    are in danger of wasting one of  their precious lifetimes. However, as    nothing in the whole of creation  is ever lost or wasted, upon their    return into the world of spirit the  wise ones in charge of them will    help them to realise this. They will be  painfully aware of what they    have missed and that’s how dallying souls  receive one of their most    valuable lessons ever, which they will never  forget. In coming    lifetimes they will remember and at long last  seriously buckle down to    what lies before them.
From Healing Corner For Parents And Children’
​

​
* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (May 31, 2018)

*The Return Of The Great Mother And The Feminine To Our World
*
_*Introduction
*_
_*




*_
​To  my mind, the best way of studying astrology is with hindsight and  looking back at how the energies of the planets have been affecting us  and our world in times gone by. This reveals that there really is a  great plan of life and that it has always unfolded the way it should.  There is no doubt in my mind that it will continue to do so forever. As  the chapters of  this part of my jottings unfold before you like a vast  cosmic flower, you will be able to see for yourself that there really is  a great plan of life that was carefully and lovingly designed by our  Creator, the Great Father/Mother of all life, and then quite literally  written in the stars. The same is true for every human being’s  birthchart. Each one is God’s miniature plan for that particular child  of the Earth. Even though it covers only one lifetime, it clearly shows  how every human life is a microcosm of the macrocosm.

In the  course of several years chapter after chapter of this part of my  jottings slowly came into being and I felt ever more strongly that the  book of life was opening before me, to show me that there really is a  great plan of life and how it has always been unfolding. This part of my  work, probably more than any other, proves to me that we and our world  have always rested safely and forever will do so in the hands of our  Creator, the Father/Mother of all life. S/He is the Great designer and  architect of life and the Angels are in charge of and responsible for  the execution of the great plan.

What is before you now was  written with the intention of reassuring all of us, including me, that  all is well with us and our world, in spite of the fact that there have  been many times – including now – when on the surface of things it  appears that this is by no means the case. What better instrument could  there be than astrology, the Divine Science, to reveal that there really  is a great design of life, God’s Plan, which through the ages has been  unfolding as it should? There is no doubt in my mind that this will  continue forever.

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’



* * *​​


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 1, 2018)

_*To Everything There Is A Season*_
_*



*_
  To everything there is a season
And a time for every purpose under the Sun:
A time to be born and a time to die.
A time to plant and a time
To pluck up that which has been planted.

A time to kill and a time to heal.
A time to tear down and a time to build up.
A time to weep and a time to laugh.
A time to mourn and a time to dance.
A time to cast away stones and
A time to gather stones together.

A time to embrace and
A time to refrain from embracing.
A time to lose and a time to seek.
A time to tie up and a time to untie.

A time to rend and a time to sew.
A time to keep silent and a time to speak.
A time to love and a time to hate.
A time for war and a time for peace –

He has made everything beautiful, in its time.
Ecclesiastes 3:1-11

There were times when during our earthly sojourns
We had forgotten God’s true nature and our own.
When we thought that the death at the end of 
Each one of them was the end of everything.
When we didn’t know that our departure from one level of life
Means to be reborn into our true home 
And returning into the awareness of our real nature. 

Our ignorance drew us and our world ever deeper
Into the patriarchy with its warmongering
That dragged us into times of ever more seriously 
Hurting and wounding others and being wounded.
All human souls have to imbibe thoroughly 
The lessons this brings to us and our world
So that we may learn to differentiate between 
Darkness and light, evil and good, war and peace.
Out of the suffering of such periods grows
The wisdom and understanding we need
To get the permission of the Highest to return into 
The knowledge of who and what we truly are.

This rekindles the flame of love in our hearts and
We are reborn into kinship and friendship with all life.
Rejoice, that time is now.
A time for finding forgiveness and healing,
For ourselves, each other, our world and all worlds,
For blessing and healing the soul wounds of all lifetimes,
Not only our own and everybody else’s,
But also those of our whole world.
That’s what the Age of Aquarius means to me.

​Ecclesiastes is one of the most ancient  parts of the Old Testament. It has its roots in Judaism and from there  they penetrate ever deeper into the much older spiritual traditions of  the Middle East and Africa, and in particular the Ancient Egyptian  religion.

Recommended Viewing: 
A Healing Gift For Humankind
•    Musical Rapture

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’


* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 2, 2018)

_*The Beginning Of The Patriarchy
*_
_*




*_​ Monica Sjöö and Barbara Mor in their  book ‘The Great Cosmic Mother – Rediscovering the Religions of the  Earth’ are coming to the conclusion that the span of our race’s  existence on the Earth plane stretches over approximately 500,000 years.  Of particular interest in connection with the patriarchy are the Stone  Age, Bronze Age and Iron Age. The Stone Age was a broad prehistoric  period during which stone was widely used to make implements with an  edge, a point or a percussion surface. The period lasted roughly 3.4  million years and ended between 6000 BC and 2000 BC with the advent of  metalworking.

Stone Age artefacts include tools used by modern humans and by their  predecessor species in the genus Homo, and possibly by the earlier  partly contemporaneous genera Australopithecus and Paranthropus. Bone  tools were used during this period as well but are rarely preserved in  archaeological records. The Stone Age is further subdivided by the types  of stone tools in use. The Stone Age is the first of the three-age  system of archaeology that divides human technological prehistory into  the periods of Stone, Bronze and Iron Age. On page 217 of ‘The Great  Cosmic Mother’ the authors have this to say about these ages: 

‘The Bronze Age marks a revolution in social organisation. There was a  break with the religion of the megalith builders. The Great Goddess  still ruled, but no longer supreme. Her son/lover became a more and more  dominating Father God who was the God of war. He took over some of her  functions and powers as his busy priests remade the old mythologies into  this new image. In this they had the help of alphabets and  scriptwriting invented by the women of the Goddess cultures. The  beginning of the transition from matriarchal to patriarchal organisation  seems to have come about in Mesopotamia, as elsewhere, through the  political-social revolt of the Queen’s consort. 

‘She traditionally conferred executive powers on him by allowing him to  adopt her names, robes and sacred instruments and regalia. For example,  the widespread custom of the king wearing artificial breasts and long  robes, acting as sacred agent of the Goddess. The ‘crown’ on his head  was the ‘crown of birth’ from the Goddess – as babies were still said to  ‘crown’ a woman at the birth of her children. When the king revolts  against this sacred role, in order to exploit the secular power of the  matriarchal domain, the Mother Goddess religion starts to become  distorted. With the rewriting of the old mythologies we see the rise of  the Father God as secular male usurpation of social, political and  economic power.

‘With the decay of the matriarchal cultures, the women’s mystery rites  lost their significance as the pristine female participation in a  feminine Universe. The relation of women worshippers changes to that of a  young male God, who has grown from the Goddess’s infant son into an  adolescent and then into a God of war. The relationship of the Mother  and Her son first becomes distorted into one of a lover to his bride and  then into a dominating Lord and His humble servant. And the wild women  dance companions of the androgynous Dionysus are ‘legalised’ into  submission, becoming weak and fawning followers of a macho-warrior  Godhead, and later of a crucified Christ who denies the Mother.’ 
End of the extract from ‘The Great Mother’
Edited by Aquarius
​ Alice Walker, the Pulitzer Prize winning author of ‘The Colour  Purple’, said: ‘It is one of the most important books I ever read.’ A  view I share entirely. The book is an education and highly recommended.  Its five hundred pages are well worth taking the time for reading it.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Cosmic Mother’
•    ‘The Wisdom Of The Great Mother’
​ 
 From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’
​ 
​ * * *​ ​


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 3, 2018)

_*Religions Throughout The Ages Of Humankind
*_
_*




*_
​The  Neolithic Age, Era or Period, also known as the New Stone Age, was a  period in the development of human technology that began about 10,200  BC, according to the ASPRO chronology, in some parts of the Middle East,  and later in other parts of our world. It is thought to have ended  between 4,500 and 2,000 BC.

The Bronze Age is a time period  characterised by the use of bronze, proto-writing, and other early  features of urban civilization. This age is the second principal period  of the three-age Stone-Bronze-Iron system, as proposed in modern times  by Christian Jürgensen Thomsen, for classifying and studying ancient  societies. These societies are defined to be in the Bronze Age because  they either smelted their own copper and alloyed it with tin, arsenic or  other metals, or they imported bronze from production areas elsewhere.  Copper-tin ores are rare, as reflected in the fact that there were no  tin bronzes in western Asia before trading in bronze began in the third  millennium BC.

Worldwide, the Bronze Age generally followed the  Neolithic period, but in some parts of the world, the Copper Age served  as a transition from the Neolithic to the Bronze Age. Although the Iron  Age generally followed the Bronze Age, in some areas, the Iron Age  intruded directly on the Neolithic from outside the region. Bronze Age  cultures differed in their development of the first writing. According  to archaeological evidence, cultures in Mesopotamia with the cuneiform  and Egypt with its hieroglyphs developed the earliest viable writing  systems.

The Iron Age is the period that gradually replaced the  Bronze Age. This age was marked by the prevalent use of iron. Its  production is known to have taken place in Anatolia at least as early as  1200 BC, but some contemporary archaeological evidence points to  earlier dates.

The early period of the Iron age is characterised  by the widespread use of iron or steel. The adoption of these materials  coincided with other changes in society, including different  agricultural practices, religious beliefs and artistic styles. The Iron  Age as an archaeological term indicates the condition as to civilisation  and culture of people who used iron as the material for cutting their  tools and weapons. The Iron Age is the third principal period of the  three-age system created by Christian Thomsen, 1788–1865, for  classifying ancient societies and prehistoric stages of progress.

In  historical archaeology, the ancient literature of the Iron Age includes  the earliest texts preserved in manuscript tradition. Sanskrit and  Chinese literature flourished during the Iron Age. Other texts include  the Avestan Gathas, the Indian Vedas and the oldest parts of the Hebrew  Bible. The principal feature that distinguishes the Iron Age from the  preceding ages is the introduction of alphabetic characters, and the  consequent development of written language which made keeping literature  and historic records possible.

The influence of the Bronze Age  appears to have spread throughout our world from Anatolia/Turkey, where  it lasted from about 6,000 to 1,000 BC. It was a period when a kind of  writing and other features of urban civilisation appeared. Early writing  systems emerged in Eurasia in the early third millennium BC but not  through sudden inventions. They were developments based on earlier  traditions of symbol systems that cannot be called writing the way we  now know it. Yet, these systems already had many characteristics that  were strikingly similar to ours. These early systems are known as  proto-writing. Although they used ideographic and/or early mnemonic  symbols for conveying information, they probably were still devoid of  greater linguistic meaning and content. These systems emerged in the  early Neolithic period as early as the seventh millennium BC.

Everything  that exists on the material plane of life is a manifestation of the  Great Mother, i.e. every one of the stars and planets in the whole of  Creation, as well as our Sun and its solar system. Mother Earth and all  lifeforms she holds in her loving embrace are physical manifestations of  the Goddess, the feminine love and wisdom aspect of the Divine Trinity.  She is the soul of the whole of Creation and our soul is part of Her.  Soft and sensitive, passive and yielding she is the feminine feeling  side of God, the masculine positive and outgoing will and power aspect  of the Divine Trinity. When the intuitive feminine characteristics had  embedded themselves deeply enough in the consciousness of our race, the  time had come for teaching us the use or abuse, as we shall soon see, of  the logical and rational thinking masculine qualities of God’s nature  and our own.

From the earliest beginnings of humankind’s  evolutionary journey through earthly life, the Angels and Masters, who  are in charge of and responsible for us and our world, have been trying  to teach us about God’s nature and our own with the help of myths and  legends that could be verified by practical examples. The first  religions focussed on worshipping the Goddess. Through the feminine  processes and Her powers of creation and destruction, life and death,  transformation and rebirth we were constantly honouring Her presence by  experiencing them in ourselves and those around us. Through working with  and so developing and integrating the Goddess’s characteristics, the  soft and sensitive vulnerable feminine feeling side of our own nature  developed. It is during this evolutionary phase that humankind’s earthly  nature built itself a soul, individually and collectively.

When  this development had progressed sufficiently, our race was ready for its  next giant step forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of  life. For this purpose each one of us through their own experiences had  to develop the characteristics of the masculine side of their nature. To  find out when the energies were right, in accordance with God’s plan of  life, so this could come about in the natural course of events, in the  following chapters we shall be reaching deep into the past.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘God’s Lament Of The Piscean Age’
•    ‘The Natural End Of All Religions’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 4, 2018)

_*Searching For God
*_
​ _*



*_

  I searched, but I could not find Thee.
I called Thee aloud, standing on the minaret.
I rang the temple bell with the rising and setting of the Sun.
I looked for Thee on the Earth.
I searched for Thee in the Heavens, my Beloved.
And at last I have found Thee –
Thou art the pearl of true love that for so long had to 
Remain hidden in human hearts.

Freely and willingly I surrender my whole being to Thee.
Thee I serve in all my daily encounters by 
Thinking, speaking and acting with 
Compassion and tolerance, patience and love, 
And simple human kindness.

Hazrat Inayat Khan, Gayan, Vadan, Nirtan
Edited by Aquarius

​ Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Total Surrender To God – Becoming The Lamb Of God’
​ 
From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 5, 2018)

_*The Triumph Of The Patriarchy
*_
_*




*_​ The following is another extract from  the book ‘The Great Cosmic Mother – Rediscovering the Religions of the  Earth’ by Monica Sjöö and Barbara Mor: ‘The triumph of patriarchy in the  Bronze Age corresponded with the development of heavy metals, and their  connection with professional warfare. Metallurgy, when it first  appeared, was a highly ritualised and sacred art under guardianship of  the Goddess, with strong taboos attached to it. Metals were light –  gold, silver, tin, copper – and were mostly shaped into jewellery,  ornaments, ceremonial vessels. Undoubtedly, the mystery transformation  of running hot metals into ornaments and tools, using fire, moulds and  ovens, was first developed by women incidental to their experimentation  with pottery. 

‘Once developed into a distinct art, mining and smelting seem to have  been the special tasks of men who lived apart from women, under  religious restriction or taboo. The only male figures found on Cretan  seals were tiny bodies of smiths, scratched beside the larger figure of  the Goddess. Sacred metallurgy served the Neolithic Goddess and the  people wisely, but in the Bronze Age the ritual controls were broken;  metallurgy passed into the male sphere entirely, becoming a secular  industry (or a religious industry in service to the God of War). This  opened the Earth up for the first time to violent exploitation,  including struggles between male groups for control over the earth’s  ores.

‘Some evidence suggests, as John G. Jackson wrote, that iron-smelting  began in central Africa.’ According to Merlin Stone, the process of  mining and smelting iron ore was discovered by the Aryan Hittites, circa  2500 B.C. We don’t know. The significant fact is that, compared with  the copper, gold, and bronze of the Goddess cultures, iron was a much  stronger and more abundant metal; in particular it provided more  efficient, heavier weapons. The Aryan people kept their iron-smelting  process secret for many centuries, as on it depended their technological  supremacy and sole power over the more culturally and practically  developed matriarchal peoples. The Indo-Europeans, for example, had no  written language of their own, but adopted the script of the peoples  they conquered. In this adapted script, the sign for ‘man,’ ‘iron,’ and  ‘Mars’ – the War God – are the same. Further, the Goddess people used  the wheeled wagon (their invention), pulled by a donkey, for daily use  and trade; the Anatolian Hittites and later Near Eastern warrior-people  were the first to harness up horses, turning wagons into war chariots.

‘T. C. Lethbridge in ‘Witches’ speculates that it was the development of  metallurgy as a male art that brought the end of the Mother Goddess  cultures. Larger and heavier metal weapons radically changed men’s  experience and techniques of war, giving advantage to the emerging  ‘professional warrior’ – and changing warfare from a defensive tribal  skill to a whole new game stressing aggressive offence, and the spoils  of victory. The new weapons mounted on wheeled wagons also allowed war  to be carried on much further from home. With this war became a  speciality of roaming mercenaries, while the women remained at the home  village maintaining the culture.’

 From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’
​ 
​ * * *​ ​


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 6, 2018)

_*The Great Year And The Ages Of Humankind
*_
_*




*_​ In the slowly moving progressions of the  planets in our birthcharts, and on a much grander scale in the  precession of the equinoxes, it is clearly visible that the purpose of  all life is evolution. They are showing us that everything in the whole  of Creation is constantly moving forwards and upwards in the most  orderly procession that is strictly in keeping with God’s great plan of  life. I shall try to explain the technicalities of the precession as  briefly as possible. It takes the Earth nearly 26,000 years to complete  one cycle to move through the twelve signs of the zodiac. One of these  cycles is known as a Great Year and each sign the Earth passes through  represents one Great Month. Every one of them lasts around 2,160 years.  The unique character of these months strongly influences all creatures  and happenings on our planet.

The Great Months are also known as the Ages of Humankind. No-one can  tell exactly when one of them ends and a new one begins. All we know is  that by now we have entered the Age of Aquarius. And when you observe  our world more closely, you will be able to see for yourself how the  influence of its energies are becoming increasingly visible. Remnants of  the preceding Age of Pisces are still with us and are hard to shake off  in some parts of our world. Nonetheless all conflicts that exist to  this day on our planet have to be dealt with by us, individually and  collectively. Read more about this in ‘Healing The Conflicts Of Our World’.

I find it helpful to view everything that exists in our world and in  particular our race’s evolutionary development against the backdrop of  the full sweep of the history, at least the parts to which we have  access. The wisdom of hindsight reveals that two main lessons always had  to be tackled by our race: a) the use and abuse of power and b)  learning to love wisely. Wars are but one of the evils our world had and  still has to experience in the process of learning the lessons of  power. There are many other ways of misusing it, and each one is trying  to teach us and our world to differentiate between good and evil. Most  important, to my mind, is the glorious lesson that none of us, on this  level of life, has any true power – it belongs to God alone. All we can  do is our best to live in harmony with the Universal laws and endeavour  to align ourselves to the will and wishes of God’s power and love, so  they can work miracles through us similar to the ones of the Jesus  legend. Read more about this in ‘Greater Miracles You Shall See’.

To this day, there is plenty of evidence that there have been times on  our planet when people worshipped with the help of the Earth element and  stone images. During other periods the Fire element and its most  obvious manifestation, the Sun, were the focus and centre of our  religions. Stone circles and especially the most famous one, Stonehenge,  are leftovers from such times. Stonehenge is extremely old. Radiocarbon  dating suggests the stones were raised sometime in 2400 and 2200 BC,  but another theory places the construction all the way back to 3000 BC.  These things are indications of one of the past ages under the influence  of the Earth sign Taurus, Virgo or Capricorn, which in the ordinary  zodiac is followed by the Air sign Aquarius. However, in the precession  of the equinoxes the Fire sign Sagittarius comes after it. 

To find out why this is so, we have to reach out further. Most people  know that the Earth rotates on its axis. Less known is the fact that it  does so with a slight wobble that can be likened to the movements of a  giant spinning top. Because of this wobble the constellations situated  behind the Sun over thousands of years have gradually been changing  their positions. The word precession means the slow movement of the axis  of a spinning body around a perpendicular. Because of this, almost  imperceptibly the equinoxes are coming round that bit earlier, all the  time. This is called the precession of the equinoxes and that is the  reason why the zodiac signs of the Great Months move anti-clockwise,  while those in our birthcharts do so clockwise. And just as the Sun  signs in our birthcharts colour the character of each human soul on its  pathway through their present lifetime, every one of the Great Months  has its unique characteristics to impart which greatly influence all  creatures and happenings on our planet. 
Recommended Viewing:
•    Videos showing that the religions of our world have their origin in Sun worship ancient astrology:

Part 1
Part 2
Part 3

​ Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Healing The Conflicts Of Our World’
•    ‘Greater Miracles You Shall See’
•    ‘Could Religions Ever Change Anything?’
•    ‘White Magic And Black Magic’​ 
 From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

​* * *​ ​


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 7, 2018)

_*The Gifts Of The Ages*_
_*



*_​I believe that the Ages of Humankind  reveal like nothing else that there really is a great plan of life and  that it has always been unfolding and forever will continue to do so  with the precision of a giant clockwork. This applies as much to every  individual human life as it does to our whole world and the rest of the  Cosmos. Each one of us is a microcosm of the macrocosm and the whole  Universe is contained within each one of us. We are children of the  Highest, and in spite of the fact that many think of this idea as  absurd, we are indeed young Gods in the making. The plan for every  individual soul’s development as well as that of our race and world is  an essential part of God’s great overall plan for the whole of Creation.  I for one cannot help marvelling at the ingenuity of the Universal  mind.

Seeing is believing and when I reflect on how the plan has been  unfolding for thousands of years just as it should, I feel that the book  of life lying open before me. In moments like that I know with great  certainty that we and our world shall forever rest safely in the hands  of God and the Angels. My whole being fills with love for them and  gratitude for the thankless job they have been doing for such a long  time. Now I know that the law of life is love, I realise that it could  not have been any other way. The power of the love that has always taken  care of all our needs and forever will continue to do so is way beyond  human imagination and our own so far still quite feeble ability to love.  

Being loved wisely and with detachment, time and again we find ourselves  in earthly life so that in the fullness of time we should learn how to  love God’s way. We are here to acquire the ability to show and express  our appreciation for those around us by allowing them to make their own  mistakes, so they can learn from them, while we are standing by in the  background, in the manner of the Angels. Their love never flounders or  withdraws the way humans all too frequently do when things are not  going, as we would like them to. Loving like the Angels becomes easier  from a distance when we are no longer going onto each other’s nerves  from too much closeness. That’s what we find out when our loved ones  have departed – at the predestined moment – into the world of light.

God’s great plan decrees that anything in the whole of Creation can only  happen when the time for it is right and the planets are lined up so  that their energies allow events to take place. When these conditions  have been fulfilled, they come about as part of the natural order of  things. As good an example of this as any is the human ability to  recognise some of the ideas that are constantly flowing from the  Universal mind into our earthly minds as meaningful. For our present  world the skill of receiving and then communicating and spreading these  ideas to a wider audience with the help of the written and spoken word  is likely to have taken place during one of the ages of Gemini.

The mutable Air sign Gemini is responsible for the development of our  earthly minds and the skills most of us take for granted, like walking,  talking and communicating with others. Gemini is ruled by Mercury, the  winged messenger of the Gods. Several times he turns up in the legends  of antiquity as the one who steals the fire of the God’s, i.e. the  creative ideas from the highest levels of life which he brings to  humankind to ease the struggles of their earthly existence. 

The Angels around the throne of God, the Christ circle, are responsible  for the spiritual progress of each one of us and our whole world. The  fire of the Gods is a symbolism for the creative ideas the Angels are  constantly transmitting to us and our world. As servants of the Great  Mother and guardians of Her wisdom, they are the ones who decide which  of the Divine ideas are suitable and can be understood by us at any  given time. It was their inspiration that brought every one of the  religions and belief systems that ever existed in our world into being.  As soon as one of them had outlived its usefulness, it was removed and  replaced by a new one that would take our race another step forwards on  its evolutionary journey through space and time. 

Every new religion that appeared evolved from the ones that came before  it. Each time the Angels gave us a bit more about the spiritual  background of life, but only as much as we could understand at any given  time. For example, the Jewish faith is believed to have emerged as a  religious tradition nearly four thousand years ago. This makes sense as  part of the developments of the Age of Aries, about 2500 BC – 300 BC. A  whole new cycle of experiences had begun and the idea of monotheism  entered into the consciousness of our world. From now on there was only  one God and during the time of the patriarchy it had to be a masculine  God. Judaism has its roots in the ancient near eastern region of Canaan,  now Israel and Palestinian territories. It evolved from the beliefs and  practices of the people who lived in the area that is now known as  Israel.
From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’​

* * *​​


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 8, 2018)

_*As Above, So Below

Astrological Correspondences 
*_
_*Between The Planets And Our Physical Bodies
*_
_*




*_
​To  paraphrase Paracelsus, 1493 – 1541 AD: Humankind is a microcosm of the  macrocosm. Each one of us is a small world and a miniature Universe that  contains something of every one of the stars and planets, not only of  our solar system but also all others in the whole of Creation. Because  we are influenced by them as much as they are they by us, we are now  going to take a closer look at the planets of our solar system in what  ways this manifests itself.

Let’s start with the Sun in the sky  above us. It is a physical and spiritual manifestation of the only born  son/daughter of the Great Father/Mother of all life, the spirit of the  Universal Christ. This is the light of all lights, the Sun of all Suns  behind the Sun of our world. Its light and warmth brings all forms of  life into being and constantly recreates and sustains them. The  spiritual Sun is the heart of the Universe in the same way as the heart  that beats in all human chests is the centre of our being. There dwells  the power that keeps our physical bodies going. Visualising the Sun at  the centre of our solar system enables us to raise our own vibrations  and those of our world. We can make a valuable contribution towards  bringing our new world into being simply by imagining that Its rays are  penetrating ever more deeply into the consciousness of our race and  world and that this will continue until the Divine glory of our true  nature has re-awakened in the last one of us.

The Universal  Christ is the great white light at the top of the spiritual mountain,  mountain of all mountains and light of all lights that gives Its light  to all minor lights, including the Divine spark in each one of us. We  are part of this great light that once sent us out into exploring  earthly life, so that we should grow in wisdom and understanding. We can  only get to know ourselves and our world through our own experiences.  From the moment a spark of the Divine emerges from our Creator’s loving  heart, the Angels are in charge of us. Once we have acquired a physical  body as our vehicle to get through earthly life, it is their task to  guide us downwards into exploring the depths of human nature. As soon as  we have reached the bottom of this pit, the events of our life  gradually take us upwards and forwards on the evolutionary spiral.  Slowly but surely, in the course of many lifetimes, we evolve into an  ever more beautiful and perfect, i.e. whole being.

The rays of  the Christ Spirit contain all colours of the rainbow and have always  been working on blending, healing and harmonising all lifeforms of our  world. It does not matter how many and what kind of disruptions may  still have to take place on the Earth plane, the Christ rays will never  cease to permeate all life, drawing together the threads of destiny of  God’s great plan of life. The Christ energies are working hard to weave  us and our world into the glorious rainbow of colour and beauty of the  spirit background of life throughout the whole of Creation. When this  development has reached its height and can go no further, all colour and  beauty transforms itself back into the spiritual Sun’s perfect light.  The processes of creation then start all over again and it’s anyone’s  guess how often this has taken place already.

By sign and house  position the Sun in our birthchart represents the pull of our spirit or  Highest Self. It coaxes and encourages us to reach for and develop the  higher and highest qualities of the signs we are passing through in any  given lifetime. The Moon represents our earthly personality and the drag  of the past in the form of the habitual thinking and behaviour patterns  our small earthly self developed in previous lifetimes. By now they  usually have become so deeply engrained that they can be exceedingly  hard to shake off.

Whatever we leave behind in unresolved  relationships and issues in our present lifetime, we are going bring  with us into the next one to have another go at resolving them.  Whichever level of spiritual development we have reached at the time of  our passing into the world of light, that’s where we shall restart next  time round. Every single thread is picked up when once more enter into  earthly life in search of spiritual growth, expansion of consciousness,  wisdom and understanding all of us are here to seek.

The Sun  governs the general flow of energy throughout and around our physical  body, the earthly vehicle for this lifetime. We also have an etheric,  auric and energetic body whose energies extend far beyond the physical  one. First and foremost the Sun rules the creative and procreative  processes, as well as the functioning of the heart, circulation,  vitality, healing and wellbeing.

The Moon governs the fluid of  our bodies. In the same way the Moon throughout its orbit round the  Earth influences the tides of the oceans it affects the fluids in our  physical body. Water retention, blood flow, digestive motion and  cellular moisture all respond to the Moon’s energy.

Mercury is  responsible for mental functions and equally influences both hemispheres  of our brain. Clarity of intellect, creative thought and strategic  calculations of the brain are part of its domain. It also rules  automatic body functions like breathing, blinking and so forth. Mercury  together with the Moon influences our digestive functions.

Venus  governs our sensory organs. It influences the glandular products of our  kidneys and veins, as well as everything connected with mouth, tongue,  taste, swallowing and saliva. Our sensory perception of touch is under  the rulership of Venus and also the skin, dermis and epidermis. The  Venusian energies regulate the sweetness of our body through the  production of insulin it balances the sugars and carbohydrates.

The  red planet Mars not surprisingly has the rulership of our red blood  cells and the natural oxidation of our physical body. Its energies  encourage the building of muscle tissue and assertiveness. They have a  strong influence on the procreative parts and the sexual organs of our  body.

Vast and expansive Jupiter governs the growth of our  physical body. It influences the working of liver and gall bladder and  is concerned with the processes of elimination, excretion and the  clearing out of toxins. Jupiter’s energies are protective and work to  physically and spiritually increase growth.

Saturn is the planet  of control that influences all human structures, especially the bones of  our physical body and the skin. The strength of our most basic inner  stability manifests itself in the skeletal systems. Saturn influences  the density of bones through the distribution of calcium and other  fortifying elements which shows itself in cartilages, teeth, nails and  so forth.

Uranus individually and collectively governs the  nervous system. It influences the functioning of our respiratory system  with its bronchial tubes, lungs, diaphragm, cilia and trachea.

Neptune  governs the functioning of most of our glands, particularly the  endocrine glands which play a role in the secretion of hormones. These  glands include the thyroid, pituitary and adrenals ones which are  connected with mystical sensitivity and special talents. Neptune also  influences the lymphatic system.

Pluto governs the reproductive  system and all other processes of renewal, regeneration and healing. It  regulates the functioning of the immune system and the constant birth,  death and rebirth of the physical body cells.
 From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’
​ 
​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 9, 2018)

_*Chiron And The Healing Journey
*_
_*




*_
​The  word astrology is derived from the Latin astrologia. For a long time  astrology and astronomy were treated as one science. The two subjects  were gradually separated by the Western seventeenth century philosophy  known as the Age of Reason, when astrology was rejected as not being  scientific enough. During the later part of the medieval period, people  were increasingly looking at astronomy as the foundation on which  astrology is based. By the eighteens century the two subjects were more  and more regarded as completely separate disciplines. Astronomy, the  study of objects and phenomena that originate beyond the Earth’s  atmosphere, was considered to be a science and became a widely-studied  academic discipline.

Many use the positions of celestial objects  as the basis for astrological predictions of future events. As a form of  divination astrology is regarded by many as a pseudoscience of no  scientific validity. In contrast to this, my kind of astrology is  applied psychology and one of the finest tools for getting to know  ourselves more intimately. To me, astronomy represents the study of the  physical manifestations of the planets, i.e. the part that can be seen  by earthly eyes – if only with the help of ever more powerful  telescopes. Astrology to me is the Divine science that provides us with  interpretations of the higher esoteric spiritual realities that are at  work behind all earthly life, in us as much as anywhere else in the  whole of the created world. This part is invisible to earthly eyes and  can only be perceived and interpreted intuitively.

Astronomy  tells us that Chiron is a small icy body that orbits the Sun in the  outer solar system among the giant planets. Once thought to be the most  distant known asteroid, Chiron is now believed to have the composition  of a comet nucleus, i.e. a mixture of water ice, other frozen gases,  organic material and silicate dust. This heavenly object, whatever you  may wish to call it, was discovered in 1977 by the American astronomer  Charles Kowal. It was then classified as an asteroid and given the  number 2060. Let’s take a peek at what this may mean numerologically.

2  = the Moon, represents our earthly self with its soft and sensitive  feeling side, the soul. 6 = Venus, ruler of Libra, the peacemaker of the  zodiac, supports us with its energies for making peace with ourselves. 2  + 6 = 8 = Saturn, planet of Karma, a symbol of the Divine aspect of the  stern schoolmaster who demands self-discipline and self-mastery from  its children of the Earth. Saturn is the planetary ruler of Capricorn,  the sign in which the highest human achievements are possible, if we are  willing to work for them patiently and hard enough. Saturn’s energies  bring with them the ability to envisage distant goals and working our  way towards them with great strength, tenacity and determination. If  that’s what we do, our efforts in the end are rewarded and Saturn’s role  changes from that of the teacher into the rewarder. Life itself is our  teacher and our rewarder and Saturn’s position in connection with Chiron  brings us the promise that, if we keep on searching even our deepest  and traumatic wounds will eventually be healed. As Saturn and Uranus are  the co-rulers of the sign Aquarius, our work at the same time prepares  us well for our entry into the greater spiritual freedom of the Aquarian  Age.

The zero represents the circle of Eternity and 2060  containing it twice points to a reinforced double attunement with  eternal life and the rediscovery of our immortal nature. Can you see how  nothing happens perchance, not even the giving of a number? Isn’t that a  clear indication that the love of our Creator is at all times trying to  help us in some way, if only we open our eyes to perceive it? I find it  astonishing that even the minutest and seemingly unimportant details  like this are attended to with great care and have to be just right for  the purpose they are serving. Observing this kind of thing leaves me in  no doubt that with the appearance of Chiron, individually and  collectively the points were set for the healing of our deepest Karmic  wounds.

That no doubt is why the comet Chiron, in spite of its  smallness, for a while entered into the focus of our world and attracted  a good deal of special attention. The comet is about 200 km (125 miles)  in diameter and travels in an unstable, eccentric orbit that crosses  that of Saturn and passes just inside that of Uranus with a period of  50.45 years. In 1989 American astronomers Karen Meech and Michael Belton  detected a fuzzy luminous cloud around Chiron. Such a cloud, termed a  coma, is a distinguishing feature of comets. It consists of gases and  entrained dust escaping from the cometary nucleus when sunlight causes  its ices to sublimate, i.e. change from solid to gas without going  through the liquid stage.

Given Chiron’s distance from the Sun,  the sublimating ices are likely to be far more volatile substances than  water ice, carbon monoxide or carbon dioxide. On the basis of that  discovery, Chiron was reclassified as a comet. Additional study of  historical observations showed that Chiron has been active in the past,  including at the time of its discovery in 1977. Subsequently, additional  asteroid-size icy bodies in orbits that cross those of the outer  planets were discovered and given the class name Centaur objects.  Several of them have also displayed sporadic comet like activity.

Chiron’s  astronomical details are an indication that astrologically it is a link  between the inner planets of the personal self and the outer ones of  the collective and transpersonal consciousness of our world. Chiron’s  energies provide us with a bridge from the known to the unknown, from  the old to the new and from the Age of Pisces to the Age of Aquarius. In  our birthcharts the comet reveals the area of our life in which we were  most deeply wounded in previous lifetimes. The pain of these injuries  is felt with such intensity in this one to force us eventually into  seeking some genuine relief and healing. Because this wound is of a  karmic nature, it manifests itself early on in life as the result of  behaviour and thinking patterns we brought with us. They were already  deeply ingrained when we took our first breath.

Chiron’s position  by sign and house is a highly sensitive point of our birth chart. In  the areas of our life experiences they are an indication of our primal  experience of pain and rejection. The suffering we endured in the  earlier part of our present lifetime magnifies our pain with great  strength. Much of the behaviour of our parents, siblings, lovers,  friends and others in our environment towards us constantly adds to our  inner soul wound. If we try to internalise the signals our soul is  giving us in this way, the pain gradually deepens and our suffering  increases.

This continues until we finally decide that something  has to be done about it and so that to end our suffering, we go in  search of healing. Some may wander to the four corners of the Earth in  search of a cure for their pain. Cure after cure may be tried, healer  after healer consulted. With each one of them we are making a step  forward along the path towards healing and wholeness. Although Chiron’s  position gives us pointers about the nature of our wound, there is but  one effective cure which can only be found through the inner way and an  ever increasing awareness that we are immortal beings and that our  immortality has not vanished from us in earthly life.

My life’s  experiences has taught me that Chiron’s main message is that every human  soul carries within one particularly deep karmic wound that throughout  all our lifetimes it has been causing us a great deal of pain and is  doing so to this day. It takes a long time until we realise that the  cause of this wound is our lost inner connection with our Highest Self.  When the link to our inner teacher, healer and comforter, who knows the  way of all things, has been consciously and fully re-established our  healing process is complete and we are whole.

Developing the  spiritual qualities of our Christ nature is the only way of healing this  wound and forgiveness is the key to all reconciliation. First of all we  need to forgive ourselves for setting the wheels of everything that is  in our life in motion. But that’s by no means all. The next step is  facing the fact that this part of our healing journey is usually  accompanied by very powerful fears. Only when we bravely pursue and face  that which we fear most can our fears dissolve and healing take place.  The work involved may be a long haul that takes courage and willpower,  and to our astonishment we may find out that more often than not the  things we feared most never came to pass. Love is the law of life and  the greatest healer of all. It dissolves fear and when we learn to love  and accept ourselves just the way we are, and do the same for others,  our wound closes.

Healing takes place when we get to know the  source of our pain and accept it. It can be transmuted by going beyond  it and using it in creative ways for the benefit of others, for example  by writing about the learning we have gathered along the way and sharing  it. Chiron’s wound thus turns into a means of transformation for  ourselves and others. As time and again we work our way through our  pain, the characteristics of our Christ nature stir from their slumber  and feelings of love and compassion for our own suffering and that of  others are born in us. Although pain and suffering are powerful personal  experiences, they are also Universal ones. It is through our newly won  awareness of the nature of pain and suffering that we begin to empathise  with others and get involved with the grief of the collective  consciousness of our world.

As our own latent healing abilities  awaken, we feel increasingly drawn towards doing something to alleviate  the suffering of every one of God’s creatures and ultimately our whole  world. And that is how the wounded one in us transforms him/herself into  a teacher and healer.

 From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

​* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 10, 2018)

_*Chiron In Mythology
*_
_*





*_
​Now  let’s take a look at how mythology presents Chiron as the archetypal  wounded healer. Not surprisingly, there are different versions of the  legend that surrounds him. Born half-human and half-horse, he was the  result of a union between Saturn and Philyra. Repulsed by the look of  her child, Philyra rejected it at birth and begged the Gods to take it  away. They took Chiron and instructed him in warfare and the healing  arts, music and ethics as well as astrology. He grew up into a wise  teacher and mentor, healer and prophet. Later in life, Chiron was  wounded in the knee by an arrow.

The wound would not heal  although Chiron spent all his time searching for a cure. In spite of  being an accomplished healer, he could not heal himself and because he  was an immortal, not even death could release him from his wound. In his  desperation he eventually swopped places with Prometheus, the Earth  Titan, who had been banished to the underworld for stealing the fire of  the Gods. Prometheus returned to earthly life as an immortal in exchange  for Chiron’s ability to die, so he could find the much longed for  freedom from pain.

In the course of many thousands of years,  every so often the Angels introduced new legends and myths to our world.  Each one of them was part of the great plan of life and designed to  bring us a bit closer to understanding God’s true nature and our own. In  aid of the development of the masculine aspect of life, its energies  and the way they express themselves in human life, with the passing of  time the worship of the Goddess and the feminine were substituted by  tales that portrayed men as the all-conquering heroes. This continued  until in the end the masculine’s only purpose in life was to take  possession of and dominate the feminine and her world. With the  invention of ever bigger and more powerful war machinery and the  increase in warfare this brought, humankind’s healing requirements grew.  In the past the healing arts had been women’s realm, but this too was  soon seized by the patriarchy, as the Chiron legend of Greek mythology  clearly shows.

For us as aspiring healers and lightworkers the  legend of Chiron, the wounded healer is of particular significance. I  have been unable to establish when it came into being. All I could find  was that Homer, the Greek poet, mentioned centaurs in ‘The Iliad’. Homer  is thought to have lived sometime between the 12th and 8th centuries BC  and possibly originated from somewhere along the coast of Asia Minor.  He is famous for the epic poems ‘The Iliad’ and ‘The Odyssey’. Both have  had an enormous effect on Western culture, but very little is known  about their alleged author. Homer’s importance to the ancient Greeks is  described in Plato’s Republic, where he is referred to as the protos  didaskalos ‘first teacher’ of tragedy, the hegemon paideias, ‘leader of  learning’.

Back to the tales surrounding the centaur Chiron. He  had been born into a breed of beings that were half human and half  horse. They were known to be raucous and overly indulgent but although  he was one of them, when Chiron grew into adulthood he became known as  an intelligent and civilised being, a noted astrologer, a healer as well  as an oracle. In one of the legends Chiron sacrificed his earthly life  so that humankind could obtain the use of fire. However, having been  born as son of Cronus, one of the Titans, Chiron was the son of a God  and therefore immortal. There are varying accounts of how he got  wounded, but all of them state that it was an arrow that had been  poisoned with the blood of the Hydra. When in the end it turned out that  Chiron was unable to heal himself, he willingly gave up his life. For  this sacrifice the Gods honoured him with a place in the sky as the  constellation Centaurus.

Chiron’s father Cronus was the Titan who  fathered all Greek Gods. As his wife Rhea gave birth to them, Cronus  swallowed each one because of a prophecy that he would be overthrown by  one of his children. Cronus was afraid that unless he disposed of his  children, the oracle’s words would come true. Zeus, who grew up to  become the father of Gods, was Rhea’s last child. She hid him from  Cronus and it was he who eventually forced his father to disgorge his  siblings. Cronus and the rest of the Titans were then defeated by the  Gods and exiled.

The Lernaean Hydra was the offspring of Typhon  and Echidna, both of whom were known as the Earth Goddess Gaia’s  troublesome children. The creature was serpent-like with reptilian  traits and numerous heads. No matter how many heads anyone tried to cut  off, for each lost one two more grew. The Hydra’s breath was poisonous  and its blood so powerful that even the tracks it left behind were  deadly. In spite of this, Hercules killed it in the second of his twelve  labours. The monster’s lair was the lake of Lerna in the Argolid.  Beneath the waters was the entrance to the underworld, which was guarded  by the Hydra.

With the coming of the patriarchy new myths were  introduced that told people about the utter superiority of the masculine  over the feminine, so that this false belief could penetrate ever  deeper into the consciousness of our race. By the time the Chiron myth  appeared, it was well established. In the new legends everything  feminine was presented as an increasingly fear-inducing and loathsome  aspect of life that threatened the masculine part of the population. The  feminine in general and women in particular were something that had to  be dominated, controlled and suppressed by the males of our species, who  more and more thought of themselves as the rulers of the Universe. The  Chiron legend goes as far as showing the feminine as a monster that had  to be slain in order to get at the wisdom of the masculine Gods. The  fact that this always has been and forever will be the Goddess’s domain  in the end was forgotten.

In Greek mythology Chronos or Chronus  is the personification of time itself. The word means time and is the  root of chronology and other modern words, but originally it was only  used in a purely poetic sense. There is no God or Goddess directly  associated with time per se in the annals of Greek mythology, but there  may have been a Titan of Time. Roman mythology adopted him as Saturn.  Referred to as Cronus or Kronos, he was their deity of time as well as  an ancient Italian corn God known as the Sower. Saturn’s weapon, as the  male ruler of the Roman Gods prior to Jupiter, was a scythe or sickle.  Astrologically, Saturn stands for old Father Time, who teaches each one  of us through their own life’s experiences. By patiently enduring the  endless delays and frustrations of the Saturnian influence, our skills  eventually improve so much that in the end Saturn turns from the teacher  into the rewarder.
From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​ 


​


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 11, 2018)

_*Sagittarius And Chiron
*_
_*




*_​ The domain of the mutable Fire sign  Sagittarius, whose symbol is the archer and wise centaur, is concerned  with the unfolding and development of humankind’s superconscious  faculties. The images of Sagittarius clearly link this sign closely to  the symbolisms of the Chiron legend. Sagittarius is ruled by Jupiter,  the biggest planet in our solar system which is fifth in distance from  the Sun. Although they could have had no idea of the planet’s vast  dimensions, the ancient astronomers who discovered it, intuitively gave  it the name of the ruler of the Gods in the Greco-Roman pantheon.  Jupiter is larger than all the other planets together and has an  internal heat source that emits more energy than it receives from the  Sun. It has its own system of satellites that emits intense bursts of  radio noise. On the inner levels of life Jupiter represents the  principles of spiritual growth and expansion through a better  understanding of life’s experiences.

Jupiter is the planetary ruler of the mutable Fire sign Sagittarius, the  ninth sign in the zodiac whose natural domain is the ninth house. Among  many other things both sign and house are responsible for higher  education, especially that which can be obtained from the religions and  philosophies of our world, the law, long distance travelling and distant  relations like in-laws. A lifetime in Sagittarius offers human souls  many opportunities for expanding their whole being, mentally and  spiritually as well as physically. On the whole, Sagittarians are jovial  and easy-going people who are at all times ready to widen their  horizons by acquiring the skills that enable their consciousness to grow  and expand through many and varied experiences. Jupiter represents  humankind’s super-conscious faculties and its direct connection with  God. 

Gemini and Sagittarius are in polar opposition to each other in the  zodiac. Both signs deal with the mind. That’s why in many of the legends  of our world they are represented as twins. Gemini is the earthly twin  with its earthly mind and Sagittarius is its Heavenly counterpart that  functions through its superconscious faculties. At some stage of our  development these two aspects of our nature need to be brought together  and trained so that they are no longer at loggerheads but complement  each other and harmoniously work together. Only then can the two begin  to play for us the role of the allegorical winged messenger of the Gods,  Mercury, the ruler of Gemini, Air, and of Virgo, Earth. 

Mercury’s energies enable us earthlings to steal the fire of the Gods by  bringing the creative ideas, wisdom and knowledge of the Highest into  earthly life. As aspiring healers and lightbringers we are required to  share them unselfishly with others and ultimately for the benefit of our  whole world. The highest purpose of anyone who is strongly under the  influence of Chiron/Sagittarius is to alleviate the suffering of our  world. And the more we recognise that basically is cause by nothing but  ignorance, the more we are gripped by an urge to end this sad state. We  realise that this can only be done by helping others to gain their own  inner entry to the light of God’s wisdom, knowledge and understanding.  Silently, we swear to ourselves that for us this work will not end until  every last shred of unawareness and the misery it brings about has gone  from our world for good.

With increasing maturity and spiritual awareness, it can hardly have  escaped the legendary Chiron’s attention that the cause of all human  fighting, quarrelling and warmaking is our race’s ignorance of not  knowing that that the true nature of even the last one of us is being a  child of God. Chiron eventually gave up his earthly existence because  deep down he was aware of his own immortality and everyone else’s. Safe  in the knowledge that in truth there is no death, he went in search of  ways to help humankind gain access to the fire of the Gods, the wisdom  and truth of the Highest in the first place.

Chiron is filled with good intentions, but the giant snake Hydra is  defending God’s sacred fire, i.e. the all-encompassing and immensely  powerful spiritual knowledge and wisdom of his feminine counterpart, the  Goddess. I see the Hydra as a symbolism for human ignorance. It is a  snake with many heads and as soon as one of them has been cut off, two  more grow in its place. During the ages of the Goddess’s reign Her  wisdom and truth had been freely available to all. But when the  patriarchy gradually took over it was guarded by overzealous masculine  priesthoods in pursuit of personal power over people’s souls and their  worldly possessions. If people were sufficiently frightened, they would  hand them over to the priests and the institutions they served in  exchange for a place in Heaven. 

Sagittarius is zodiacal sign of the storyteller and the con-person as  well as that of the showbusiness people. Blessed with the gift of gab,  garrulous Sagittarians are also the super-salespeople of the zodiac  capable of selling goods and ideas with equal ease. Christianity’s  sacred texts, the Bible, available in Latin only for a long time, made  the fullest possible use of all these gifts. Through this the  priesthood’s knowledge remained a secret that could not be penetrated by  ordinary folks, who had been brainwashed and indoctrinated with the  fear of God by the religions from which Christianity evolved. For a long  time Christian masses were held entirely in Latin, read by a priest who  had his back turned to the congregation. It was this kind of behaviour  that during the Piscean Age gave the clergy great power over people’s  souls. 

But now that the Age of Aquarius is with us, discovering God’s truth and  making it their own sets ever more individuals free from the reign of  the spiritual suppression and slavery of the religious institutions of  our world. Those who are brave enough to do battle with the Hydra of  ignorance and who are removing one of its heads after the other, receive  the Hydra’s blood, a symbol of the Goddess’s wisdom. Potential  lightbringers can drink of it with relish and share it with those around  them, so that their earthly self’s false beliefs and prejudices can  also die and give birth to the higher aspects of their nature. 

This enables them to help their own and humankind’s evolution by  focussing on that which is good, right and beautiful in our world.  Everything that is not yet in this state we need to lay into the hands  of God and the Angels, for they know the plan and are executing it. It  is all right for us to rest safely in the knowledge that everything that  is still ugly and evil in our world in the fullness of time will also  be made beautiful and good, because that is the truth. The radiance of  the Christ Star’s light has always been and forever will be working on  beautifying and perfecting, i.e. making whole, all aspects of our world.  And because the Christ and Its Light is as much part of us as we are  part of it, this is valid for all of us. By guiding, protecting and  supporting every one of our creative and spiritual efforts, the Christ  light gradually becomes part of us until eventually it has taken over  our whole being and we have evolved into a Christed one in our own  right.

Nothing has ever been achieved by dwelling on the miseries and horrors  that for educational purposes still are necessary in our world, as  otherwise they would not happen. That which in our world is not yet  wholly of Christ but of the Earth with the passing of time  disintegrates, because it lacks the Divine force that is responsible for  the unfolding of the great plan of life and holding everything it  contains on the right course. Knowing this, we can afford to watch  quietly and without our trust in the Highest Forces ever shaking, the  slow and inexorable gradual breaking through of the Christ light in all  aspects of our world.

We can think of and feel for those who are suffering with love and  sympathy, but let’s not allow anything to drag us into the quagmire of  negativity the mass media are busily and happily preparing for us on a  daily basis. That is not the way we can help anyone, least of all  ourselves. We are here to do our share of establishing God’s kingdom on  the Earth by raising humankind’s consciousness and bringing new hope  through focussing on that which is good, right and beautiful in our  present existence. This is quite realistic when one bears in mind that  the law of evolution ensures that everything, including each individual  human spirit and soul, no matter in what lowly evolutionary state they  may presently be, will also begin to develop their higher nature  eventually.

You and I have been granted the gift of another lifetime so we can  conduct our lives as good examples for the younger and less experienced  souls among our siblings in the human family. We are here to give of our  special abilities and with their help spread happiness and increase the  balance and harmony of our world through a better understanding of the  processes of life and the true purpose of humankind’s earthly existence.  Only that which is good and right is of God and in harmony with the  first principle of life, love. If we but look at our world and everybody  in it with the eyes of love, it is not hard to make our contribution  towards creating a new world that is a better and more beautiful place  for all its lifeforms. 

The most essential part of the Great Architect’s plan is that in the  final analysis the only thing anyone can do is move forwards and upwards  on the evolutionary spiral of life. But, individually and collectively  this can only come about through everyone’s own endeavours. As we know  by now, on the inner level of life all is one and everything that  happens anywhere in the whole of Creation affects everything else. It  makes me shudder to think of how much making good is still waiting to be  done by us and redeemed – by one other than us. This applies to every  last bit of the damage we once did and of the pain we inflicted upon  others in the course of our many earthly lifetimes when we were still  ignorant of our true nature. 

Nothing that ever happened in our world has been and nothing that to  this day is taking place was or is outside of God’s plan and reach. A  wise higher purpose lies behind everything, of that we can be sure.  Bearing this in mind, may we never forget what St. John 8:7 told us  about the Master’s reaction to the threats against a woman caught in  adultery: ‘Jesus bent down and wrote with his finger on the ground. When  they kept on questioning him, he straightened up and said to them: ‘Let  anyone among you who is without sin be the first to throw a stone at  her.’ 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Sun In Sagittarius’
​ 
 From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’​ ​ * * *​ ​


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 12, 2018)

_*The Tale Of The Butterfly 
*_
​ _*




*_​ Once  upon a time, by the side of a  dusty road in India sat an old beggar who  was selling cocoons. He  noticed that a young boy had been watching him  for many days. Finally,  he beckoned the boy and asked him: ‘Have you any  idea of what beauty  lies within my cocoons?’ When the boy shook his  head, the old man  continued: ‘Every one of them is the home of a  beautiful butterfly. I  will give you one, so you can watch how it  happens. But you must be  very careful and not handle the cocoon until  the butterfly emerges.’ 

Enchanted with his gift, the boy hurried home to await the emergence of   the butterfly. He laid the cocoon on the floor and while watching it    became aware of a curious thing. The butterfly seemed to be beating its   wings against the hard outer shell of its chrysalis. ‘The poor little   thing will surely perish before it can break free from its prison,’   thought the boy. ‘I have to help it!’ 

And so he pried the cocoon open. Out flopped a soggy brown and ugly   thing that quickly died. After a while, the boy met the beggar again and   told him what had happened. ‘Ah yes,’ the old man said: ‘It is   necessary for the creature to beat its growing wings against the walls   of its cocoon, until they have grown strong enough to support it when it   finally emerges as a butterfly. Through its struggling alone can the   creature’s wings become durable enough to carry and support it. It dies   when this is denied because its only chance of developing the necessary   strength was taken from it.’

The butterfly is a symbol of transformation. The life cycle of each one   of them represents a microcosm of the macrocosm of humankind’s   individual and collective evolutionary process. May the walls of   everyone’s cocoon be just thick enough – and no more – to support us in   our struggle of breaking free from the mental prison of the false   beliefs, prejudices and superstitions about our true nature that have   kept us bound to the Earth plane for such a long take. May every one of   us at long last take to our spiritual wings to aid our flight of  growing  and evolving into the beautiful beings we are truly meant to  be. 

The essence of a teaching from the White Eagle calendar August  2016:   ‘Through limitation and suffering human souls emerge into the Divine   light and life, just as a caterpillar moves from the chrysalis stage and   transforms itself into a beautiful winged creature that enjoys dancing   in the warmth and light of the Sun.’ 
Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius
​ 
 From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’
​ 
​ * * *​ ​


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 13, 2018)

_*The Ages of Humankind
*_
​ _*The Age Of Cancer
*_​ _*




*_​ _*The Age Of The Great Mother, The Goddess,
The Birthing, Nurturing And Caring Principle Of Life*_​   About 9100 BC – 6900 BC
​ Astrology provides us with insights into  the coming and going of the ages of humankind. With its help the  curtain lifts on the vast stage of earthly life and enables us to see  for ourselves how, with each new age our world has ever entered, a new  phase of its evolutionary pathway begins. Astrology allows us glimpses  of how we, individually and collectively, have always been relentlessly  moving forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. We and  our world are integral parts of the whole of Creation’s constant moving  in vast Cosmic cycles and never-ending circles. The end of one cycle is  the beginning of another and everything that happens affects every  individual life just as much as our whole world. This applies to our own  life just as much as it does to our world and the whole of Creation.

The cardinal signs of the zodiac are Aries and Libra, Cancer and  Capricorn. The Sun’s entry into each one of them is a special occasion  and a signal that another part of our earthly year is commencing. In  Aries and Libra’s case we celebrate the occasion with the equinoxes and  in Cancer and Capricorn with the solstices. When the Sun moves into  Cancer, the seeds that were sown in spring have taken root and  flourished. Fruits are setting and beginning to ripen and something  similar happened to humankind during the Age of Cancer. And that’s the  point where we start our reflections of past ages.

Cancer is the Sign of the Great Mother of all life, the Universe’s  nurturing and caring principle. All worlds and the lifeforms in them are  the result of the creative ideas and the will of the Great Father. They  are coming into manifestation with the help of the love and wisdom of  the Great Mother. Cancer, the cardinal Water sign, is the domain of our  individual and collective feeling nature, the individual and collective  soul of our world. It is the sign of the archetypal mother who is  present everywhere in the whole of Creation. Without Her there could be  no life. 

Cancer is ruled by the Moon. The sign and planet stand for the processes  of conceiving, bearing, birthing, nurturing and protecting the  offspring of all species in earthly life, animal and human alike. As  Cancer is also the sign of home and mother, roots and hereditary  concerns, under the influence of its energies the need awakened in  people for creating homes for themselves and their offspring. They  looked for places that were suitable for settling down and living  permanently, instead of continuing their nomadic ways of the past.  Settlements began to appear with them came early signs of civilisation  and the domestication of farm animals.

The Great Mother is the love and wisdom aspect of the Divine Trinity of  Father/Mother and their only born Son, the Universal Christ. In all  parts of our world evidence can be found that people worshipped the  Mother Goddess. For example she is prominent in the legend of Isis and  Osiris, the Egyptian myth of Creation. Thousands of years later their  son Horus reappeared in a different guise as the central figure of the  Jesus legend, having gone through various other presentations between  the two of them. Greek mythology’s Creation myth is the legend of Uranus  and Gaia. Read more about this by following the link at the end of this  chapter. The most recent idolised symbol of the Great Mother is  Christianity’s Virgin Mary and the cult that has always surrounded her. 

During the most recent Age of Cancer the development of human nature’s  feminine aspect and the worship of the Mother blossomed and reached an  all time peak. When this had run its course, the time had come for the  development of the masculine aspect of God’s nature and ours, the  feminine’s polar opposite. For this purpose it was necessary that every  human soul had to experience every aspect of it, its highest as well as  its lowest characteristics. To provide us with a well balanced earthly  education, in some of our lifetimes we play the role of a man and in  others that of a woman. Everything depends on what kind of a lesson we  require at any given time. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Purpose Of Individuality’
•    ‘The Mass Of People – Ruled By The Moon’
•    ‘When Creation Was Began – A Tale For The Aquarian Age’

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘World History For Us All’
•    ‘The Grand Ages And The Age Of Aquarius’
​
 From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’
​ 
​ * * *​ ​


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 14, 2018)

_*The Age Of Gemini
*_
​ _*




*_​  _*The Age Of Communication And Writing*_​ About 6900 BC – 4700 BC
​ Fast forward about two thousand years  and again the curtain lifts and reveals that a new phase in God’s great  plan of life is unfolding before our eyes. We have arrived in the Age of  Gemini, but what kind of a sign is it? Lifetimes spent in one of the  Air signs, Gemini, Libra and Aquarius, are dedicated to the development  of humankind’s mental abilities. In each of the Air signs this manifests  itself in a different way. Mutable Gemini serves the development of our  earthly mind’s analytical, logical and rational thinking capabilities.  Mercury is the planetary ruler of Gemini and also of mutable Earth sign  Virgo. In several legends of our world Mercury is depicted as the winged  messenger of the Gods who steals their fire. With our help that’s an  activity he is pursuing with great vigour to this day. 

Through teaching, speaking and writing the mutable signs are concerned  with the spreading of ideas. To enable us to do so in the first place,  languages had to be introduced. Later writing also became necessary so  that the ideas we received from the highest levels of life could be  shared with ever more people. During the most recent Age of Gemini these  things made a quantum leap forwards. Depending on which lesson is next  in store for our individual and collective evolutionary pathway, the  Angels around the throne of God seed the relevant ideas into the  consciousness of our world, where they can be picked up by those who  were ready to act as channels. 

This is how every one of the myths of our world came into being, the  ones about Chiron, Uranus and Gaia, Abraham and Moses just as much as  those about the book of Genesis with its tale of Adam and Eve, and  eventually the New Testament’s Mary and Jesus legend. At first these  stories were only passed on orally by storytellers and itinerant  preacher-men. As soon as writing had been introduced, scribes appeared  on the scene.

As early as five thousand years ago a Chinese Military Commander named  Shen Loam in charge of that Empires Western frontier kept a written  military log. Grateful for his station assignment he made it his duty to  the Emperor to personally test every known edible plant for its food,  non-food, medicinal and non-medicinal value. There are over twenty-five  thousand edible plants on Earth. The written documentation of all these  tests were his gift to the Emperor for the honour of being elevated to  Supreme Commander. The Chinese language is still basically the same as  it was then, so it is fairly easy for current day Chinese to read these  ancient documents. From ‘The History Of Writing Instruments’
​ The intention of all legends has always  been to remind our race of the existence of the spiritual realities that  form the background of our earthly existence. The tales to this day are  speaking to us of realms that are inhabited by higher and highest  beings who bring us and our world into being and who are ultimately  responsible for us. The Chiron legend appeared when the patriarchy had  established itself firmly. This shows in the fact that Chiron steals the  fire of the Gods, when in truth it is the Goddess’s wisdom, Her  knowledge of the healing arts. Being wounded himself and cannot find any  healing, he eventually surrenders his immortality – just the way every  human soul in earthly life does when it once more agrees to descend into  experiencing earthly life.

With the passing of time this happened so frequently that the awareness  of our true eternal nature vanished from our consciousness. Yet, no-one  will ever be able take it from us for good. Like Chiron, the wounded  healer, and later Jesus as the symbol of our small self, every human  soul on the Earth plane of life finds itself nailed to the cross of this  existence because certain lessons are waiting for us there. That’s why  we have to remain until they have been learnt. This happens many times  over, but eventually we have matured sufficiently into spiritual  adulthood that we freely and willingly refuse to follow the desires of  our lower animal nature and nail them to the cross. The spirit of our  true self then metaphorically speaking rises from its tomb to save and  redeem us, its earthly counterpart, and that is its resurrection and  reunion with our Highest or God Self and through this with all life. 

Gemini is the sign of the twins and represents the higher and lower  aspects of our nature. Everything on the Earth plane is greatly affected  by the energies of the sign of the age we are passing through at any  given time. Although the word ‘religion’ comes from the Latin word  ‘religare’, which means joining or bonding something together, as a  result of Gemini’s split personality caused by its pronounced dual  nature the religions of the Age of Gemini inherited these  characteristics. The kind of behaviour caused by this established itself  and became the norm for all souls who from that time onwards took part  in earthly life. As a result the growing apart of the two aspects of  human nature deepened and the religions, instead of bonding us with our  Creator, removed us ever more of the conscious awareness of His/Her  presence.

Because higher and lower parts of our nature could no longer understand  each other, the battles that ensued between them were fought on the  Earth plane. The increasingly misogynistic religions and the new  institutions that sprung up around them were run by an ever more  power-crazed and dominating, controlling and cruel, greedy and corrupt  elitist priesthood. For a very long time their recruits were only drawn  from the ranks of the aristocracy of the countries in which these  religions operated. The teachings they conjured up removed humankind  ever further away from the knowledge of the true role of the feminine as  an equal partner of the masculine – above in the Heavens, as well as  below on the Earth.

There’s no need for shedding tears over whatever happened during past  ages and lifetimes. Everything undoubtedly has been necessary to teach  us the lessons we required according to God’s great plan of life. All of  it has been and still is the Angels’ way of teaching us to  differentiate between light and darkness, good and evil, truth and lies.  And that can only be done by acquiring Gemini’s highly critical nature  and its ability to analyse everything down to the minutest details. For  as long as this aspect of our earthly minds remained insufficiently  evolved, they could not protect us and our world against the onslaught  of the patriarchal religions and their priesthoods. And that in turn was  possible only because they too lacked the understanding of God’s true  nature, their own and everybody else’s and the duality that is an  inevitable part of it.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The History Of Writing Instruments’
•    ‘The Qualities Of The Sun Signs’

 From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’
​ 
​ * * *​ ​ 



​


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 15, 2018)

_*The Age Of Taurus
*_

_*




*_

_*The Age Of Control Of The Earth And Development Of Agriculture*_
About 4700 BC- 2500 BC
​Another roughly two thousand years have  passed and once more God’s great plan of life is beginning to unfold for  lessons of a different kind for us and our world. We have reached the  Age of Taurus, the fixed Earth sign ruled by Venus, the planet of peace  and love, harmony and beauty. First let’s take a closer look at the  characteristics of this sign. Taurus loves the good things of the Earth,  like wine, women and song, and feels a great need to ground itself in  material possessions of all kinds. It loves gold and money and clings to  all its gains with steadfast determination and strength. It is  impossible to know the exact time when humankind first began to dig for  gold. Some of the oldest known golden artefacts have been found in the  Varna Necropolis in Bulgaria. Its graves were built during the Taurean  Age between 4700 and 4200 BC, but there are indications that gold mining  could be much older and no less than seven thousand years old.






​The characteristics of unevolved Taurus  are an over-strong desire nature that expresses itself in young and  inexperienced souls as greed and avarice, envy and jealousy, overly  clinging and possessive, over-fond of material goods and possessions.  Jealously Taureans guard whatever they consider to be their possession,  people and things alike. Grudges are born for a long time when something  goes from them. Taurus is the builder of the zodiac and this is the age  when agriculture started to develop. As a continuous food supply from  the Earth was ensured and had no longer be procured by hunting and  gathering alone, ever more people gave up their nomadic way of life and  living in tents made of animal hide. They started building homes for  themselves in fertile areas where settlements appeared. 

As agriculture gradually became established and working the land was  women’s work, there no longer was any need for the men to spend time on  endless hunting excursions to provide food for their community. As the  saying goes, the devil finds work for idle hands. Hordes of bored and  dissatisfied men started to gather and roamed the countryside. They  stole women’s produce and general marauding and troublemaking slowly but  surely gained in popularity. 

Meanwhile, in Egypt the Great Pyramid and many other huge structures  were built all over the country and especially in the Nile valley.  Erected for the glory of the Pharaohs, the ancient Egyptian kings and  queens, to this day they have remained some of the finest witnesses of  what heights builders’ crafts reached during the Age of Taurus. The  walled cities of Babylon and Sumeria also came into being during this  time.

Ziggurats were massive structures built in the ancient Mesopotamian  valley and western Iranian plateau that had the form of a terraced step  pyramid of successively receding levels. Notable examples of this  include the Great Ziggurat of Ur near Nasiriyah, Iraq; the Ziggurat of  Aqar Quf near Baghdad, Iraq; Chogha Zanbil in Khuzestan, Iran; and Sialk  near Kashan, Iran.

Ziggurats were built by the Sumerians, Babylonians, Elamites, Akkadians,  and Assyrians for their religions. Each ziggurat was part of a temple  complex that included other buildings. The precursors of the ziggurat  were raised platforms that date from the Ubaid period in the fourth  millennium BC. The earliest ziggurats began to appear near the end of  the Early Dynastic Period, about 2,900 BC. The latest Mesopotamian  ziggurats date from the sixth century BC. Built in receding tiers upon a  rectangular, oval or square platform, the ziggurat was a pyramidal  structure that had a flat top. Sun-baked bricks made up the core of the  ziggurat and for its facings on the outside fired bricks were used. They  were often glazed in different colours and may have had astrological  significance. The number of tiers ranged from two to seven.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Flight Of Icarus’

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’​

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 16, 2018)

_*The Age Of Aries
*_
​ 




​ _*The Age of New Beginnings,
Warfare, Violence And Conquest
*_​ About 2500 BC – 300 BC
​ Yet another two thousand years or so  have passed and once more the curtain lifts on the stage of God’s great  plan for humankind. Woe betide us! We have reached the Age of Aries, the  cardinal Fire sign, ruled by Mars, the planet that took its name from  the Roman God of war. Aries is the pioneering and adventuring sign of  the zodiac that signals new beginnings for us individually and also our  world. 

Male aggression and a desire for dominance and power are present in both  sexes, conscious in men and unconscious in women. During the Age of  Aries the time had come for our whole world to experience the negative  manifestations of this sign. Among them are:

•    Arrogance and egotism. 
•    Ruthlessness.
•    Wishing to impose their views on others.
•    Trying to dominate those around them.
•    Being too opinionated, forthright and pushy.
•    Insist on being right, no matter what.
•    Ready to cross swords with anyone, time and place, at the slightest  provocation. If there isn’t one, an excuse can easily be found.
•    Jumping to conclusions.
•    Rushing into action without due forethought. 
•    Creating problems for self and others through too much haste.
•    Shooting first, then asking questions.

With the development of agriculture sufficient useful occupations were  no longer available for many men at the time when the lower and lowest  characteristics of humankind’s masculine energies were moving into the  foreground of our world’s consciousness. We all have inherited them from  our animal forebears. Alas, as we know only too well by now, taming  them was going to take thousands of years in Earth terms. The wild,  untamed part of our earthly nature is a symbolism for what became known  as ‘the devil’. 

During lifetimes in this sign as young and inexperienced souls we are  assertive and aggressive, argumentative and confrontational, seeking and  enjoying disputes of any kind. Our desire nature is extremely strong  and we constantly want something and everything. Impatient and unwilling  to wait for anything, we want things now and walk over dead bodies, if  need be, to get them. We go for what we want without hesitation and if  the object of our desire isn’t to our liking, which it frequently is, we  drop it like a hot potato and move on in pursuit of another conquest.  These typical behaviour patterns shed some light on how it came about  that men during the Arian Age increasingly turned on each other, took  what they wanted, at first from each other and then also from those  around them, especially their women. Warfare as an expression of the joy  of maiming, killing and destroying entered into humankind’s  consciousness. Using our inborn ingenuity ever more destructive weapons  were thought of and developed, culminating in those of mass destructions  of our time. Their use is a direct result of the Karma all of us  together created in bygone ages. 

The fiery Mars energies are of a very masculine nature. In both genders  they are a pure sexual/spiritual force that is equally hard to handle in  women and men alike. Arrogant and selfish, highly sexed and utterly  convinced of their own superiority, unevolved Arians like to think of  themselves as something very special and way above all others. During  the Age of Aries the males of our species more and more developed the  strutting of their stuff behaviour of the males of our animal ancestors.  As the Mars energies are conscious in men and work from the  subconscious in women, the males of our species increasingly saw  themselves the masters of their Universe. All that needs to be done in  this role is going out into the world and overcoming everything that  stands in the way of our desires, conquering everything that comes our  way, to possess, if need be by force. 

What a long time it has taken until it finally came clear that the best  we human beings can ever hope to become is a master of the Universe of  ourselves. Yes, we are in this world to conquer and overcome, but only  the drives and urges of our lower animal nature and never other people.  Creating the necessary educational balance takes many lifetimes in which  we appear, every now and then as a man at the giving end of barbaric  behaviour towards the females in their lives, and then as a woman at the  receiving end. Through these experiences we learn and grow in wisdom  and understanding of our own and humankind’s nature. When at last we  have spiritually matured sufficiently the Divine spark of love in our  hearts stir from its slumbers and the higher aspect of our nature begin  to take over. 

One of these days, hopefully soon, our race will have learnt to channel  its natural ingenuity into peaceful outlets, instead of inventing ever  more sophisticated and deadly weapons that are blessed by the priests on  both sides of the conflict, to maim, kill and destroy each other. When  this part of God’s great plane is over, hopefully soon, there will be  nothing that can stop us from making the dream of a peaceful world a  reality in earthly life. Under the guidance of God and the Angels, in  thoughts and words of affirmation, we need to project the blessing and  healing power of the Christ Light into the dark forces that are still at  work in our world. The radiance of the Christ Star absorbs their  energies and in the temple of healing in the heart of the Star they are  then uplifted and transmuted into blessing, healing and harmonising  energies that flow freely into the farthest and remotest corners of  Creation. 

In all our spiritual endeavours we should never forget what one of the  sages of our world once said: ‘Only when the power of love overcomes the  love of power, will our world know peace. So, let’s humbly ask the  Angels to show us how to safely go about this work. They need our help  just as much as we require theirs and any time by day or night they are  willing to assist us, all we have to do is ask. 

Let’s now return to our reflections about the ages for a moment. With  the help of humankind’s learning during the Age of Taurus, the more the  influence of the Arian energies increased, the more men developed a  taste for building themselves empires through invading and occupying  formerly peaceful countries they grew ever bigger. By suppressing and  exploiting the indigenous people of their conquered territories, they  brought trouble and strife wherever they went. As ever more  sophisticated machinery for increasingly brutal warfare was invented,  the invaders more easily got hold of the people and their lands and  confiscated their resources. This is how the empires of China, Persia,  Greece, the Romans and finally the British kept on expanding.

 From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’
​ 
​ * * *​ ​


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 17, 2018)

_*The Age Of Pisces
*_
​ _*




*_​ _*The Age Of Karma And The Soul 
And The Beginnings Of Our Present Major Religions
*_​ About 300 BC – 1900 AD
​ Gullibility has been one of our race’s  most formidable enemies in past ages. This particularly applied during  the Age of Pisces from about 300 BC – 1900 AD. The mutable Water sign  Pisces is co-ruled by expansive and mighty Jupiter and deceptive,  nebulous and devious Neptune. As a result of these energies, the Piscean  age was one of blind faith and deception on a grand scale, as one would  expect from the combined force of the sign’s two vast planetary rulers.  The appearance of the Jesus legend at the beginning of the Piscean Age  makes more sense when one considers that Jupiter is also the sole ruler  of Sagittarius, the sign of the raconteur and storyteller, the conman  and gambler of the zodiac. 

With the coming of the Aquarian Age, in keeping with God’s plan, it was  time to leave the negative influence of those energies behind and to  start developing their highest and most positive sides. The wise higher  purpose of all lying and cheating experiences, in particular those of  the Piscean Age, has been to teach us and our world the value of honesty  and truth in all our encounters. Those who took part in the grand  Piscean lesson and have learnt from it sufficiently are ready to  intuitively receive the sacred wisdom and truth of the Highest. With the  help of the Angels and Masters, friends and helpers in the world of  light they are receiving this gift and for them book-learning is no  longer necessary.

The negative aspects of Pisces that need to be overcome are  carelessness, a fondness of building castles in the air, deceptiveness  and going through life with our heads in the clouds. As well as being  hypersensitive and irritated by discords, we may be sentimental,  subversive, unstable, wandering and woolly. Overcoming these  characteristics sets us free to develop the Piscean positive  characteristics of artistic gifts and the ability to play our part in  life in positive and constructive ways, in spite of being a dreamer and  idealist. As our imaginative, inspirational and mediumistic capabilities  begin to unfold, we become ever more sensitive to the artistic  inspiration that flows from the higher and highest levels of life into  ours. We are spiritual and subtle beings with a great love for music and  rhythm.

Pisces is a mutable Water sign, its natural domain is the twelfth house.  Both sign and house are of the soul and of Karma, also known as the  place of our own undoing, where our sins from past lifetimes are  catching up and shaking hands with us, waiting to be redeemed. The Water  signs serve the development of the emotions and of the soul,  individually and collectively. It was an age that taught us and our  world the dangers of blind faith. But above all, in my view, the whole  of patriarchy and in particular the Age of Pisces has been teaching us  and our world priceless lessons of the wise use and the abuse of power.  You can read more about the age of blind faith by following the link at  the end of this chapter.

Pisces being co-ruled by misty, mysterious and nebulous Neptune and vast  and expansive Jupiter, the ruler of the superconscious realm, it is  hardly surprising that this Age was dominated by the development of the  major religions of our world. Christianity with its mixture of  persecution and the ideals of spiritual redemption and salvation evolved  from Judaism. Islam in turn evolved from Christianity. All three  religions are but twigs on the branch of religious tree of our world. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Preparing For The Age Of Aquarius’
•    ‘Pisces – The Sign Of The Soul’
​
 From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’
​ ​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 18, 2018)

_*The Age Of Aquarius
*_
​ _*




*_​ _*The Age Of Rebellion And Revolution
bringing Enlightenment And Spiritual Freedom*_

From approx. 1900 AD – 4,100 AD
​ So much has been said about the Age of  Aquarius throughout my writing, but there is still a great deal more.  Before we go any further let’s take a look at the different types of  energies that are influencing us during any given age. At present we are  still struggling with the change of energies between two signs that are  so profoundly different in their approach to life and yet on the  spiritual level of life are responding to each other very well. 

Pisces as a mutable Water sign is receptive and feminine. First and  foremost it is about the development of the world of our feelings and  emotions, the soft and sensitive, dreamy and otherworldly realm of the  soul. The energies of the fixed Air sign Aquarius are in sharp contrast  with it. They are purely of the mind. People who function purely on the  mind level, without the beneficial influence of their soul they are  bereft of feelings. As a result they can be exceedingly cold and  detached, to the point of downright cruelty. 

The three Air signs, Gemini, Libra and Aquarius, serve the training of  humankind’s mental faculties of understanding. High among them rank all  kinds of communication, so we have to learn how to express ourselves in  writing and this skill enables us to read other people’s messages.  Evidence is appearing everywhere that during the Aquarian Age the  progress of humankind’s intellectual capabilities is moving ever more  into the foreground of our attention. We have found out that thinking is  the greatest power in the whole of Creation and with this discovery the  time has come for learning to control our thought processes and  practising things like mindfulness and positive thinking. 

Among many other things Aquarius is the sign of technology and  communications, friendship and siblinghood with all life. Equipped with  the gift of hindsight, with which we are blessed in the year 2016, the  time when I was putting the finishing touches to this new part of my  jottings, it could clearly be seen that the Age of Pisces really had  ended about 1900 AD. This means that the Age of Aquarius has been with  us for some time now and it can be clearly seen everywhere in our world  that the influence of its energies are growing increasingly powerful. 

Steered by the forces at work behind the scenes of earthly life and  their ideas, humankind’s ingenuity always has been and forever will be  without bounds. Nowhere was there more evidence of it than in all fields  of technology, especially communications. From its earliest beginnings  in the late 1800s it has been speeding up at an ever increasing pace.  Looking back from where we are now, one cannot call it anything but  breathtaking. As communications would become ever more important during  this age, the Morse code and the telephone were invented. This was  swiftly followed by the technology for the development of radio,  television and the Internet, making ever farther reaching communications  around our world possible. 

The Aquarian Age also brought us the development of travelling by air  and since humankind’s first attempts at flying with the help of  machinery has been making phenomenal strides forward. The patriarchal  influence saw to it that at first the technology involved was employed  for producing increasingly sophisticated war machinery so that we could  destroy each other more effortlessly and speedily. But it did not take  long until the technical scales of our world commenced to tip towards  friendlier uses like building worldwide friendship rings with the help  of the Internet and things like Facebook, Twitter and so forth. 

Aquarius represents God’s voice and it is the birthright of every human  spirit and soul, in this world and our other world, towards the end of  their earthly education to return into the conscious awareness of  humankind’s true nature and who and what God really is. The new age  brings us a renewal of the knowledge that each one of us has an inner  teacher, the living God within or intuition, who is waiting to share Its  wisdom and knowledge with us. All we have to do is knock at our inner  door and ask for our Highest Self’s help. 

The present evolutionary phase is going to see the end of all  inequalities between the genders and races of our world. The more the  knowledge gets around that all of us are God’s children of the Earth,  each one with exactly the same rights and responsibilities, the more  easily we shall shake off the oppressive forces that to this day exist  in our world as a result of the patriarchy’s erroneous belief that one  gender or person is superior to the other.  

The Aquarian Age demands self-mastery and self-discipline from each one  of us and if we are willing to practise it and behave in a masterly  fashion, as demonstrated by the Jesus legend, the doors to this age’s  enlightenment and spiritual freedom are swinging open. God’s great plan  of life provides that the Age of Aquarius brings us the truth about  every aspect of life. That means the end of all false beliefs and  perceptions, prejudices and superstitions born from humankind’s  ignorance of God’s true nature and its own. My observations of and  insights into the various ages leave no doubt in my mind that this plan  has always been unfolding the way it should.

Now that the religions of the past have fulfilled their purpose in the  teaching process of our world, each one of them will gradually  disappear. Decreasing numbers of churchgoers are confirming this. The  Age of Pisces has been an age of lies, deceptions and blind faith. It’s  good to know that this part of our development lies behind us and that  the age of truth has dawned upon our world. For many it has already  brought the rediscovery that love is God’s true nature and our own, that  love is the law of life and that the reason for our being in earthly  life is that we should learn to love wisely, the way God loves all  His/Her Creations. 

This love is one of power, justice and wisdom, handled wisely with  kindness and goodness, gentleness and compassion, affection and warmth  for all lifeforms. And our human hearts are at least potentially a holy  Grail cup for receiving God’s love and giving it to those around us.  Human relationships are so important for us because each one offers  constant opportunities for learning to love wisely and thus bringing  forth the highest aspects of our nature.

As we know by now, love is the supreme law of life from which all others  evolved. The intention of the highest forces of life has been to get to  know through humankind the polar opposite of love and that which is  good. ‘I love My Creation and all creatures in it. I will send them out  to explore and learn about themselves and Me. To ensure that each one of  them is eventually drawn back into My loving embrace, I am passing the  law of cause and effect that decrees that everything in the whole  Creation has to return to its source. Acts of aggression, oppression and  injustice are transgressions against law of love that created negative  Karma, which eventually has to be redeemed for the simple reason that  everything in the whole of Creation has to balance. That’s why at some  time, either during this lifetime or a future one, every bit of our  offences has to be made good, by none other than us.

Aquarius is the sign in which humankind’s highest hopes, dreams and  aspirations can find fulfilment. Programmed into and imprinted in the  deepest recesses of every soul’s consciousness is the desire and dream  of escaping from the hardships, tests and trials of earthly life into  the state known as Paradise, the oneness with God and all life. That’s  also where the wish for meeting the ideal love and lover is located. Our  God or Christ Self is this perfect being who understands us and knows  and responds to our heart’s most deepest yearnings. This is the one for  whom we have searched in vain throughout all earthly lifetimes. Like  everything that has ever been in our life,  this too fulfils a wise  higher purpose. You can read more about this by following the links at  the end of this chapter.

It is difficult to assess when one of the ages is definitely over and is  making room for the next one. Some believe that the Aquarian Age  started around the year 1900. When I take my nose off the canvas and  look at our world from a higher perspective, I see a great deal of  evidence everywhere that the great balancing act of the creative forces  of Heaven and Earth, masculine and feminine, darkness and light,  positive and negative and so forth, over the ages has constantly been  gathering momentum. During the Aquarian Age the Divine marriage between  the highest levels of life and our planet will be consummated. And that  is the completion of its spiritualisation which has been going on every  since humankind entered its realms. 

I sense that the final curtain on the last act of the tragicomedy of  Earth life has gently been descending for some time. Whether the play  will finish with some great cataclysm or in peaceful ways depends on  God’s plan for humankind. Considering that on the inner level all life  is one and each one of us influences everything else, I believe that a  peaceful solution is quite on the cards. As with the help and will of  God and the Angels all things are possible and nothing happens without  them, the energies of the awakening ones could eventually grow so  powerful that they penetrate the consciousness of the rest of us deeply  enough to rouse their Christ nature from its slumbers. Regardless of how  it all comes about, I am convinced that the spiritual aspects of us and  our world shall always be taken care of and be safe. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Age Of Aquarius’
•    ‘Flying Into The Freedom Of The Aquarian Age’
‘The Sun In Aquarius’
​ 
 From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’
​ 
​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 19, 2018)

_*The Great Balancing Act*_
_*



*_​ In the course of our race’s many earthly  lifetimes first the characteristics of the Great Mother of all life,  the Goddess, the wisdom and love aspect of the Divine, represented by  the elements Water and Earth, had to be experienced by us and our world,  so it could imprint itself in our race’s earthly consciousness. Through  this the feminine intuitive, soft, sensitive and vulnerable feeling  side of the soul developed in our individual and collective  consciousness. For this purpose the pendulum of the Divine energies had  to swing far out to the feminine side. When this aspect of our nature  had grown sufficiently, the time had come for focussing our attention on  the growth of the masculine characteristics of the Great Father of all  life, the God, the power aspect of the Divine, represented by the  elements of Fire and Air. 

As above, so below. In us, both genders alike contain a feminine as well  as a masculine part and energies. The masculine is the spirit and the  feminine its soul. The masculine in us, the same as in God, dominates  and controls its feminine counterpart. In the Great Father/Mother the  wisdom and love of the Mother shapes itself and works peacefully and  harmoniously with the will and power of the masculine. He loves her and  would not dream to use his power for hurting or harming her in any way.  On the contrary, he is making her ever more beautiful and perfect in  keeping with his grand design and original ideas. Mother Earth is one of  the many manifestations of the Great Mother takes care of constantly  beautifying and perfecting her. Until we begin to awaken to our true  nature and begin to understand what is at work behind the scenes of the  material plane of life, in our ignorance we are the only ones who cause  our planet pain and destroy her beauty for selfish gains. 

As earthlings we are required to teach the masculine and feminine parts  of our being to co-operate the way the Great Father and Mother are  doing. In us the masculine energies are positive and outgoing. This  aspect has the power of decision-making and – in some of us so far only  potentially – the ability to analyse and think logically and rationally,  the same as the creative mind of the Universal intelligence, the Great  Architect behind all life and lifeforms who brings new life into being  through the sheer power of his thoughts. All of us are an integral part  it. The human feminine in both genders is passive and receptive, gentle,  kind and loving. Because the feminine loves its counterpart, the  masculine, it freely and willingly responds and shapes itself to its  will and wishes. 

God and Goddess are of equal importance, one cannot function without the  other. An incessant stream of creative ideas pours forth from the  masculine force of creation, God. But it is the wisdom of the feminine,  the Goddess, who decides where and when something new should be created  or things that have outlived their usefulness and become obsolete should  be destroyed and removed. Together these two forces of creation attend  to their task of creating and destroying whole worlds and everything  they contain, animate and inanimate alike. If that isn’t magnificence,  please tell me what is?

In principle this process functions the same way in us and our world.  When the pendulum of the feminine and masculine energies has swung  sufficiently far out into their extreme manifestations in both  directions, the time has come for correcting the imbalances this has  brought about. Individually and collectively they expressed themselves  in the patriarchy’s erroneous beliefs. The point of equilibrium always  lies halfway between two extremes and now that we have reached the age  of equality, it is everyone’s task to find this point within us and to  begin functioning from there. Slowly this development has been taking  place in the world around us for quite some time. It will continue until  the pendulum has come to rest in the middle between the two extremes of  masculine and feminine. When the required balance has finally been  established, there will be peace on Earth. Genuine goodwill towards all  will have grown in every heart and soul because it is founded on a deep  inner understanding of God’s true nature and our own. 

For a long time humankind had to remain ignorant of the fact that there  are higher forces at work in the background of our existence and that  without them there would be no planet Earth and the life on it. The  experience of the patriarchal rule of our world was placed during this  period, to show us what happens when the masculine will and power aspect  becomes ever more bereft of the mellowing and beneficial influence of  the feminine. This is how with the passing of time our race moved  further and further away from the knowledge of God’s true nature and our  own, so that the cleft between our world and the world of light grew  ever deeper. 

Instead of connecting us with our Creator by bringing us His/Her sacred  truth, the increasingly misogynistic patriarchal religions were  carefully designed to take us further away from knowing who and what God  truly is. For a long time these belief systems succeeded, but I believe  their days are numbered. Although to this day there are churches that  try to guard their followers against any grain of truth they may find  along their pathway through life, constantly decreasing numbers of  churchgoers prove that their efforts are crowned with less and less  success. _*
The New Golden Age Of Plenty
*_​ Not unlike the Roman God Janus, the  Saturn of mythology who looks back on the golden Age of plenty he once  ruled also points the way into the future for us and our world. Janus  was the spirit of doorways and archways, whose two faces simultaneously  peer into the past as well as the future. Isn’t it amazing how many of  the mythological concepts of the Ancients are still with us and in use  now, though unbeknown to most people? For example, Saturday took its  name from Saturn and the month January from Janus. Interestingly,  January, the month when the Sun transits through parts of both Capricorn  and Aquarius, is at the same time the doorway into another year.

Ever more of the debris of the false beliefs and prejudices of past  ages, which have been weighing the consciousness of our race down for  far too long, is presently washed away by the fresh knowledge the  water-bearer is constantly pouring into us and our world. To me, one of  the best examples of this is that in truth Saturn never was anyone’s  enemy, that on the contrary the energies he represents have always been  waiting to be understood in a new light. The true value of this planet’s  lessons first had to be recognised before we could accept and even  welcome them into our lives as one of our best friends, teachers and  helpers. By practising self-restraint and freely giving of our gifts and  talents to all, each one of us will eventually make their own very  special contribution towards the wellbeing of our race and our whole  world. 

The Earth’s vibrations are speeding up now and the pace of human  evolution somehow has to keep up with this. Each must make their  contribution towards putting an end to the over-consumption of Mother  Earth’s precious resources. Without this we shall never reach the stage  when there is no more selfishness and greed. The promised golden age can  only come about through everybody taking responsibility for themselves  and our world, extracting from the system only that which we truly need.  This is not as difficult as it may sound to some because the more one  becomes aware of one’s true nature again the easier it is to rise above  the desires of one’s lower earthly self. All together we have to bring  Saturn’s new golden age into being. Every soul on this side of the veil  of consciousness will then have sufficient to eat, clean water to drink,  a roof over their heads, clothes to wear and shoes on their feet – if  they wish to wear them. None other than you and me and those who come  after us are going to bring all this about. We are the only ones who can  and will do it, hand in hand with God and the Angels, for it has thus  been decreed and is indeed written in the Stars. _*
Aquarius – The Sign Of Transfiguration
*_​ Aquarius is also the sign of  transfiguration. By definition this means the process of changing from  one appearance, state or phase to another and that is precisely what we  and our world are going through at present. The further we proceed into  the New Age, the more strongly the Aquarian energies will make their  presence known to us all. Aquarius is the sign of spiritual rebirth,  during which the long promised and awaited spiritual rebirth of  humankind is taking place. Souls who respond to the call of this age and  willingly submit themselves to its requirements will increasingly be  presented with great opportunities for making their own unique  contribution through consciously acting as channels for the Divine to  bring new understanding and through it healing and peace to our world. 

If during these times of transition from one age into another the  Uranian energies would sometimes be all too happy to smash to  smithereens everything that gets in its way to just sweep it away,  Saturn steps in and prevents it. Among the sterling qualities that can  only be acquired with his help are a deep inner sense of responsibility,  duty, restraint, discipline and an appreciation of the values of that  which has come to us down the ages from our ancestors. The Saturnian  virtues can help us to preserve that which has stood the test of time  and is worth preserving because it is good. Bear in mind that they could  be the things we ourselves may have striven for and bled to death –  maybe many times – in previous lifetimes in the role of our own  ancestors, and do your best to avoid pouring the baby out with the  bathwater during our rebirth. That is what we and our world at this very  special time need more than anything else. Now, isn’t that in itself  proof enough that Saturn most certainly is one of humankind’s best  friends?

Our dream and vision of a better world is presently in the process of  becoming a reality on the Earth plane. Each one of us now needs to  conspire with our Creator, the Great Father/Mother of all life and the  Angels and Masters to show us how to bring it about. Together with them  we are calling upon the Uranian energies to help us smash the existing  wobbly building of prejudices, false beliefs and illusion to bits, so  that with the help of Saturn’s energies our inner and outer world can be  rebuilt nearer to God’s and our own heart’s desire! As in the final  analysis God is the source of all inspiration, I feel that this is the  message Khayyam brought our world such a long time ago. 
 From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’
​ ​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 20, 2018)

_*The Aquarian Zeitgeist 
*_
​ _*



*_

  Ah, Love! Could you and I with fate conspire,
To grasp this sorry scheme of things entire,
Would not we shatter it to bits – and then,
Re-mould it nearer to our heart’s desire?

’The Rubayat’ by Omar Khayyam 1048-1123
​ To my mind, nothing expresses the spirit  or Zeitgeist of the Aquarian Age better than the above poem. Aquarius  is co-ruled by Saturn, the stern disciplinarian of the zodiac, and  Uranus, the planet of rebellion and revolution. Uranus was discovered as  late as 1781 by William Herschel. The energies of this planet are  powerful and highly disruptive, but at the same time freeing, cleansing  and purifying. It did not take long after the planet entered into the  conscious awareness of our world until their influence were felt by the  mass of people as an overwhelming urge to smash up the old order and  attempt to shake off the yoke of the ruling classes and so change the  status quo for good. 

The result was the French Revolution, a period of far-reaching social  and political upheaval in France that lasted from 1789 until 1799. It  was partially carried forward by Napoleon during the later expansion of  the French Empire. The Revolution experienced violent periods of  political turmoil that overthrew the monarchy and established France as a  republic. The culmination of this revolution was Napoleon’s  dictatorship, which rapidly brought many of the French republics  principles to Western Europe and beyond. 

Inspired by liberal and radical ideas, the French Revolution profoundly  altered the course of modern history, triggering the global decline of  absolute monarchies while replacing them with republics and liberal  democracies. The Revolutionary Wars unleashed a wave of global conflicts  that extended from the Caribbean to the Middle East. Historians widely  regard the French Revolution as one of the most important events in  human history. 

The Aquarian principles of ‘Liberté, égalité, fraternité, i.e. Liberty,  Equality, Fraternity’ became the national motto of France. Although it  has its origin in the French Revolution, at that time it was only one  motto among others. It did not become the main one until the Third  Republic established itself at the end of the 19th century. 

The Russian Revolution is the collective term for a pair of revolutions  in Russia in 1917, which dismantled the Tsarist autocracy and eventually  led to the rise of the Soviet Union. The Russian Empire collapsed with  the abdication of Emperor Nicholas II and the old regime was replaced by  a provisional government during the first revolution of February 1917.  The month of March in the Gregorian calendar, but the older Julian  calendar was in use in Russia at that time. There was a second  revolution in October of the same year during which the Provisional  Government was removed and replaced with a Bolshevik or Communist  government.

The February Revolution in March 1917 was focused around Petrograd, now  Saint Petersburg, which was then the capital of Russia. In the chaos,  members of the Imperial parliament or Duma assumed control of the  country and formed the Russian Provisional Government. The army  leadership felt they did not have the means to suppress the revolution,  which resulted in the abdication of Tsar Nicholas’. The Soviets or  workers' councils were led by radical socialist factions that initially  permitted the Provisional Government to rule, but insisted on a  prerogative to influence the government and control various militias.  The February Revolution took place in the context of heavy military  setbacks during World War One, 1914 – 1918, which left much of the  Russian army in a state of mutiny.

The late nineteenth and twentieth century witnessed further rumblings in  the foundations of our world’s societies. Attempts at restoring its  balance were gathering momentum with the rise of the suffrage movement,  particularly in the United Kingdom and the United States. At first the  males of the common people started to fight for the right to vote. Not  long after the females began to rebel against the oppression by the  aristocracy and the males of their societies in general. The  suffragettes fought their battles for the right to vote for women,  demanding that they too should have their say in the running of our  world. Thanks to these brave warriors of peace our world is progressing  well on the road to total equality of the sexes, with equal rights and  duties, as well as pay. 

The Chinese Communist Revolution or the 1949 Revolution was the  culmination of the Chinese Communist Party’s drive to power since its  founding in 1921 and the second part of the Chinese Civil War. In the  official media, this period is known as the War of Liberation. Chairman  Mao Tse-Tung, 1893-1976, wrote: ‘A revolution is not a dinner party or  like writing an essay, painting a picture or doing embroidery. It cannot  be so refined, so leisurely and gentle, so temperate, kind, courteous,  restrained and magnanimous. A revolution is an insurrection, an act of  violence by which one class overthrows another.

‘The struggle of the Black people in the United States for emancipation  is a component part of the general struggle of al the people of the  world against U.S. imperialism, a component part of the contemporary  world revolution. I call on the workers, peasants, and revolutionary  intellectuals of all countries and all who are willing to fight against  U.S. imperialism to take action and extend strong support to the  struggle of the Black people in the United States! People of the whole  world, unite still more closely and launch a sustained and vigorous  offensive against our common enemy, U.S. imperialism, and its  accomplices! It can be said with certainty that the complete collapse of  colonialism, imperialism, and all systems of exploitation, and the  complete emancipation of all the oppressed peoples and nations of the  world are not far off.

Mao’s words were expressing the Aquarian Age’s main theme. The struggle  of all the people of our world is, however, not against US imperialism,  as in Mao’s view, but against slavery and oppression of all kinds,  especially of a spiritual nature. Saturn and Uranus are the co-ruler of  Aquarius. This shows clearly that the freedom of the Aquarian Age will  only be granted to those who freely and willingly submit themselves to  Saturn’s demands of self-control and self-mastery. It means taking  responsibility for ourselves and accepting that we did our share of  bringing about the present state of our world and that therefore we need  to do our share of putting things right. In the course of many  lifetimes each one of us has developed special gifts and talents for  this purpose and now the time has come for giving of our best for the  good of the whole, in thoughts, words and actions. First we need to put  our own inner house in order and then that of humankind. 
From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 21, 2018)

_*The Change Of Energies Between The Signs
*_
_*




*_
​With  every different age we and our world enter a change of energies takes  place. It is just the same when for example the progressed Moon in our  birthchart moves from one sign into another and/or from one house into  the next one. Each time a profound change of energies takes place in us  and our lives. This never happens as if someone had suddenly flicked a  switch. In the case of the Moon’s progressions about three months before  the change-over the energies of the new sign and house slowly begin to  mingle with those of the old one. Gradually the influence of the new  energies gets stronger until after another three months they have taken  over completely.

Isn’t that in itself proof enough that the  Universe loves us and in its kindness never rushes us into anything? It  always allows us sufficient time to get used to the new influence that  are during times of change-over slowly and imperceptibly drawn into our  lives. Once you have become aware of the energies that are operating at  any given time, you will be able to sense this gradual change of  energies. It reflects itself best and most of all in the different  things one becomes interested in and each time one such change takes  place new lessons and experiences are sure to come our way in the  foreseeable future. For anyone who is seeking to re-establish harmony  between themselves and the Universe, knowing about the energies and the  effects they are likely to have in my view is invaluable.

For  example, there are times in everybody’s life when one increasingly feels  the need to be quiet, reflective and still, all one wants to do is  retreat as much as possible from the humdrum of everyday life into the  inner sanctuary, to converse with one’s soul and the Universe. When that  has run its course, there comes a major rebirth and a forging ahead  into the world again, during which one gathers all manner of new  experiences through fresh contacts that appear out of seemingly nowhere.

At  other times all one’s interests may be focused around the home and all  one wants to do is to stay there and be as snug and as comfortable as  possible. When that is over, slowly and imperceptibly feelings sneak in  of wanting to be out into the world again, to come out of hiding and be  seen and heard again. The accompanying sensations in all such situations  slowly get stronger, until they can no longer be neglected. Why?  Because we are then good and ready for life lessons of a different kind.  And these are the energies the European Union is already beginning to  experience. We shall return to this theme later.

The energies of  any given set of two signs side by side in the zodiac are always  profoundly different from each other. And there could be no greater  change of energies we have to adjust to than the one from Pisces, Water,  the emotions, Karma and the soul, to Aquarius, Air, mental and  intellectual activities, rebellion and revolution. The French Revolution  demonstrates how early the influence of the new sign’s energies begin  to make themselves felt and that with ever increasing power.
 From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’
​ 
​ * * *​ ​


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 22, 2018)

_*The United Kingdom And The European Union
*_
_*




*_
​We  surely live in monumental times! Anyone who still doubts that the Age  of Aquarius is fully with us only needs to observe the latest  developments of our world where the Aquarian energies can be seen at  work everywhere with ever increasing force. For a long time now the old  order has been breaking down and the pace of this is rapidly increasing.  Just about everywhere people are showing a growing discontent with  governments, institutions and large organisations who are interfering  with people’s freedom to make their own choices. The referendum on the  United Kingdom’s exit from the European Union and everything that has  happened since then is very much part of our world’s response to the  energies of the Aquarian Zeitgeist. The old Prime Minister resigned and  with the speed of greased lightning a new one was installed.

Smashing  up that which is stagnating and no longer satisfactory, removing and  replacing it with something better and more advanced that is right for  our time is very much in keeping with the nature of the Uranian  energies. I feel intuitively that other European countries will follow  our example and that the European Union in its present form will  eventually be shattered to bits, so that it can be remoulded nearer to  the heart desires of its citizens. A new and much happier union will  emerge in the end and that may come about much quicker than we may  imagine now. I can see the countries regrouping into a confederation  with an agreement that is based on friendship, goodwill and  co-operation, supporting each other in times of need, true to the spirit  of the Aquarian Age.

Each country has its own soul and in days  to come will once again have its own government that supported by its  people decides what’s in the best interest of the nation. Every one of  them will again pass its own laws and make rules and regulations that  suit the requirements of the country’s unique characteristics. We  ourselves shall choose how all of our taxpayers’ money should be spent  instead of being forced to pile vast amounts of it into the coffers of  what must amount to the most wasteful institution that has ever existed  in our world. Who wants to follow the dictates of the dinosaur of a  central government in Brussels that is completely detached from the  realities and true needs of the citizen’s of its member states?

Let’s  now take a closer look at the energies that brought Brexit about,  starting with this year. 2016 is a No. 9 year, i.e. 2 + 0 + 1 + 6 = 9,  ruled by Mars, planetary ruler of Aries, the point of all new  beginnings. But before they can take place, there have to endings. Maybe  that’s why numerologically the nine represents endings and completions.  At the beginning of this year I wrote that there will be many endings  and conclusions for each one of us individually and also for our world.  Although at the time of writing this the year was only nineteen days  old, already many famous people had departed from the earthly plane of  life.

2017 is going to be a No. 10 year and that means a whole  new cycle of experiences will begin and bring us many fresh starts and  this is not perchance. Nothing in this life or anywhere else happens  perchance or by coincidence. It can only do so when the energies are  right and therefore its time has come. The knowledge to which the Angels  are now allowing us access provide us with clear evidence that there  really is a plan of life and that it has always been unfolding with the  greatest precision. Clearly, it’s no coincidence that Britain should  leave the European Union in the year 2016, forty-four years after  joining it. The previous year, the forty-third brought into play the  energies of the 4 = Uranus, the ruler of Aquarius, disruptions. 3 =  Jupiter, the freedom loving ruler of Sagittarius, the gambler of the  zodiac, expansive and beneficial, ready to take a chance on just about  anything. 4 + 3 = 7 = Neptune, co-ruler of Pisces. The seventh year  usually signals a time of disillusionment and disenchantment, coming  down from the clouds of deceiving self and others to Earth with a bump.

And  so it is not surprising that in the year that followed the seventh  there was no holding us back any longer. The two fours show that a  double portion of Uranian energies were affecting our country and its  people. Our way of handling them was that as early as February the date  of a referendum was announced that would decide whether we were going to  stay in the European Union or leave it. 4 + 4 = 8 = Saturn, sole ruler  of Capricorn and co-ruler of Aquarius, the stern and undeviating  schoolmaster of the zodiac whose demands are self-discipline and  self-mastery. With this the energies were right and the signals set for  retrieving the responsibility for governing our country. Under Saturn’s  rulership we would be required to work extremely hard to succeed. 

As  a result, the British referendum took place on 23.6.2016 = 2 + 3 + 6 + 9  (year) = 20 = the Moon, planetary ruler of Cancer, the sign of the  Great Mother of life. This is one of the days when the protection of Her  energies is particularly strong. The referendum result was announced  the next day, a number 21 day = 2 + 1 = 3 = ruled by expansive and  mighty Jupiter. Observing how these things manifest themselves  strengthens my view that there really is a great plan of life and that  it is unfolding the way it should, and that therefore all is well with  us and our world. What more proof could anyone want? As a friend of mine  likes to say: ‘Do you want jam on it?’ Or to express it in the style of  E.C. Bentley, when asked to comment on Damon Runyon’s work: ‘If you  can’t see for yourself by now that there really is a plan, then you must  be such a guy as will never understand anything in this world.’

Uranus  represents the will of God and who would we be to argue with the wisdom  of the Great Architect’s evolutionary plan? Should there be some hard  times ahead as a result of this breaking up of the old order – and there  may not be any – knowing that something better is sure to be waiting  for us in the end, will help us to endure what is beyond our power to  change more patiently and without grumbling, too much anyway. Because  the law of life is evolution, everything in the whole of Creation,  including we and our world, are constantly moving forwards and upwards  on the spiral of life and being transformed into ever more beautiful and  perfect manifestations of the living God’s creative ideas.

That’s  why the Uranian energies will eventually also reward our bravery and  bless all of us with a more agreeable European Union and ultimately  world. As disruptive as these energies can be, they invariably aim to  put their recipient(s) down in better and more amenable conditions.  Naturally, it’s impossible to see this while our noses are still firmly  glued to the canvas of the events, but as soon as the dust of the  upheaval has settled and with the gift of hindsight it can be seen quite  clearly.

That’s why it stands to  reason that Britain’s leaving the European Union in the long run is sure  to bring nothing but good to our world. The more we trust God’s plan  and affirm that beneficial things are going to happen, the more easily  the plan unfolds. For those who are aware why things are taking place  the best is to go with the flow. No matter what happens, our task is to  show that in spite of the events unfolding around us we trust that Earth  life is intrinsically good and that with the help of the Angels the  wisdom of the Great Mother, together with the light of the Christ  Spirit, will show us the way.
From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 23, 2018)

_*Shaking Off The Yoke Of The Patriarchy
*_





​ All human beings, males and females  alike, are somehow specially gifted. In the course of our long  evolutionary journey we sometimes appear as a woman and on other  occasions as a man. Each one of them serves the further development of  these talents. The capable way ever more women these days are handling  the power entrusted into their care is more easily understood when one  bears this in mind. Each one of them is sure to have spent many past  lives in preparation of the work they are doing in this one. That’s why  increasing numbers of women are seizing their opportunities for  displaying and practising their inborn talents, i.e. the ones they  brought with them. It applies to all of us that every one of our  previous lifetimes has been a preparation for what we are presently  doing.

Now that women are increasingly taking over the role of rightful equal  partners of the masculine powers of our world and with this are shaking  off the yoke of the patriarchy’s male supremacy, there surely is hope  for us and our world. The more the balance between the feminine and  masculine forces as well as the material and spiritual aspects of life  is being restored, the closer we are coming to the final goal of a  peaceful world. 

Just as I was getting this latest part of my jottings ready for  presenting to the public it was announced that the United Kingdom has  its second woman prime minister, Theresa May. As I do not have her time  of birth, it’s impossible to establish in which sign her ascendant is  and in which houses the planets of her birthchart are. However, from the  details I do have I can tell you reliably that Mrs May is a very  different personality from Mrs Thatcher, our previous woman head of  state, who was a Sun Libra with her Moon in Leo and Scorpio ascending.  In her time Mrs Thatcher was as much the right woman to take the helm as  Mrs May is in ours.

Mrs May was born 1st October 1956. She is fifty-nine now and has just  about completed her second Saturn Return. We shall return to what this  means in the next chapter. Mrs May’s Sun is in Libra, the sign of the  peacemaker and having been born on the first day of October reveals that  she has excellent leader qualities and that twice over. 1 = the Sun,  planetary ruler of Leo, the leader. 10 = 1 ditto. 

Mrs May’s Mercury, Moon and Jupiter are in Virgo and this reveals an  inborn need for serving humbly and the capability to meticulously attend  to any task before her. It is likely that her main motive for becoming a  politician was her wish to serve her country and its people. Her  destiny number 1 + 10 + 1956 = 23 = 2 + 3 = 5 Virgo confirms that this  is indeed her predestined pathway. 

Mrs May became British Prime Minister at an extremely difficult time.  There is no doubt in my mind that, in keeping with the rebellious spirit  of the Aquarian Age, she will steer the boat of our country  successfully through the process of freeing it from the oppression of  the Brussels bureaucracy and shaking off its yoke. I believe that Mrs  May is just the right person for this job. Britain’s course of action is  an expression of the spirit or Zeitgeist of our times in response to  the Aquarian energies. Therefore, it would not be at all surprising if  other countries followed our example and one by one did their share of  relieving the remaining countries of the burden of acting as paymasters  for the over-elaborate Union’s institutions. 

Instead of trying to make all countries subject to the same rules and  regulations, which are highly unpopular and clearly are not going to be  followed much longer by everybody, we shall be enjoying the rich variety  of national characteristics of the European countries in which many  other parts of our world have their roots. Within the framework of the  new European Union that will emerge in due course, every country will  have regained its autonomy, the right to rule itself and make its own  decisions, especially when it comes to deciding on the level of taxation  it requires.

Meanwhile in the USA Mrs Hillary Clinton has been nominated officially  as one of the candidates for the forthcoming presidential elections. Mrs  Clinton was born 26.10.1947, a Sun Scorpio and a very strong one at  that. Her Sun, Venus, Mercury and Chiron are in this sign and Jupiter  exactly on cusp of Scorpio and Sagittarius. Her Moon in Pisces and  because I do not have her time of birth, the same applies as to Mrs May.  Still her birthchart tells me that she is a formidable woman who may  very well be just right to take over the presidency at this difficult  time of our world’s development.

If Mrs Clinton got involved in some of the shadier aspects of her  profession as a politician, let no-one hold it against her. Of the three  women we are concerned with here, as a Sun Scorpio she has the most  demanding pathway to walk and it goes for her, the same as everybody  else, that without experiencing the darkness we cannot know the light.  Scorpio has three levels of consciousness and it will be interesting to  observe whether Mrs Clinton will be able to reach the highest one during  her political career. The first level is the Scorpion who enjoys  hurting and wounding others, but in the end stings itself to death. 

The symbol of the second level is the Eagle, which represents the Spirit  Self. Under its wings the human soul’s Earth-bound spirit needs to  learn to rise above that plane on the eagle’s mighty wings. It may take a  long time until the earthly self eventually lifts itself above the  concerns of the Earth and, like the eagle, flies higher and nearer to  the Eternal spiritual Sun than any other creature on Earth. For another  very extensive period, the human eagle is likely to behave like the  lower form of the eagle, a bird of prey with an exceedingly cruel beak  and claws to match. 

When the human eagle has gathered sufficient experiences of using them  to serve its own selfish purposes, it crash lands. The eagle must die  and transform itself the dove, the Dove of Peace. This is the sign’s  third and final evolutionary phase which is crucial for the soul on its  pathway to perfection. At last, the Scorpio spirit rises triumphantly  from the smouldering ashes of what once was its life, to willingly and  unselfishly, meekly and mildly serve as a channel of blessing and  healing between God and all life. 

Another remarkable woman is Angela Merkel, born 17.7.1954, a Cancerian.  Her Sun conjunct Uranus, Jupiter and Mercury in this sign shows that she  is strongly under the influence of its energies. Before we go any  further, we shall take a closer look at the day of her birth, never mind  the month and year. It’s astonishing how much the day alone can reveal  about us and our inner motivations, frequently more than can be gleaned  from our birthcharts. 

1 + 7 = 8. 1 = the Sun, planetary ruler of Leo. The Sun in our  birthchart represents our Highest spirit self who is constantly trying  to pull us, its earthly counterpart, forwards and upwards on the  evolutionary spiral of life.

7 = Neptune, planetary ruler of Pisces, the sign of Karma and the soul.  The energies of the 7 and Neptune provide us with the ability to dream  and during lifetimes in Cancer we learn to appreciate the value of home,  mother and roots, physical and spiritual ones. When the Berlin wall  came down, Mrs Merkel was dreaming of a reunited Germany and the  restoration of her part of the country. Born 17.7.1954, her destiny  number is 1 + 7 + 7 + 1 + 9 + 5 + 4 = 34 = 3 + 4 = 7. This increases the  strength of the Neptunian energies available to her considerably and  with this the creative power of her dreams. 

8 = Saturn, planetary ruler of Capricorn. For highly evolved souls this  is the sign in which their highest potential can be fulfilled. Mrs  Merkel is known to be ambitious and extremely hard working. During her  time as a student she always wanted to be best at everything. She has a  brilliant mind that must have taken many lifetimes of practising and  honing in preparation for the task that has been assigned to her this  time round. To enable her to carry it out, all her gifts are coming  together and she is making the best possible use of them through working  for the benefit of the greater whole. 

Before becoming politically involved, Mrs Merkel was a research  scientist, she has a PhD in this field. At the beginning of her  political career, the influence of the Saturnian energies provided Mrs  Merkel with the strength and determination to overcome her natural  shyness. That cannot have been easy because on the whole Cancerians are  shy people. After all, they are ruled by the Moon who only comes out at  night and does not reveal its secrets easily. It does not like the light  of day and shies away from the merciless limelight of public life.  However, the love for her country and fellow citizens was more powerful  in Mrs Merkel. It gained the upper hand and pushed her forwards onto the  political scene. And so, in truly Saturnian manner she rolled up her  sleeves – metaphorically speaking – and ever since then has been working  extremely hard to bring her dream down to Earth and to make it into a  reality. 

Mrs Merkel is a devout Christian who was brought up in the Protestant  tradition. She does walk her talk and conducts her life in keeping with  the principles of the Universal Christ’s spirit, who speaks to us  through the Jesus legend. Her Christ nature shines as a bright light on  the often murky political stage of our world and provides an example  that all of us can follow. That no doubt is why the Universal Forces  rewarded Mrs Merkel with the role of the leader of the united Germany. 

She is Germany’s first woman chancellor, the country’s official head of  state. She has been holding this office since the year 2005 and is known  for her honesty, sincerity and integrity. She has a great aptitude for  organising and solving problems, great and small ones alike, and for  finding sensible compromises when the need for them arises. All these  things have made her into one of the most influential people, never mind  women, of our world. 

 The energies of planetary conjunctions on the inner level work as one.  The Sun and Uranus conjunction in Mrs Merkel’s birthchart means that she  is a Sun Cancerian as well as an Aquarian. She most certainly is a  woman for our time and her Moon in Aquarius adds some more strength to  it. Cancer is the sign of the Great Mother and Uranus represent the  voice of God and Mrs Merkel is strongly under the influence of both. The  Great Mother’s wisdom and love are acting and speaking through her. 

As a Sun Cancerian Mrs Merkel has her finger on the pulse or rather on  the emotions of the mass of people and can sense what they are feeling.  Does she have the guts to respond was that are right for our world now? I  hope so. The coming three years or so for the European Union are going  to be a good time for making some long-term plans, which with the  application and perseverance of all involved are sure to work out well  in the end. 

If you want to get to know a Cancerian, look at their Moon sign. Mrs  Merkel’s Moon in Aquarius reveals the humanitarian who sees all people  as equals. Here we find the motivation for her stubborn insistence of  Germany’s immigration program. As mentioned earlier, during lifetimes  spent in Cancer we learn to appreciate the value of home, mother and  roots. If we had the power to supply them for everybody, this is what we  would do and that’s the reason why Mrs Merkel’s heart is wide open to  the refugee problems of our time. 

Every woman who steps forward to take her rightful place as an equal  partner of men, doing her best to make our world into a better and more  peaceful place for everybody, is making a valuable contribution to  restoring the balance of our world. Each one of these women is a  manifestation of the Great Mother and living proof that Her wisdom and  love are indeed returning to us. How much more evidence could anyone  want that the great plan of life is unfolding as it should and that all  is well with us and our world? 

So, let’s rejoice and celebrate, and willingly and happily do whatever  is within our power to make our world a better and more peaceful place.  This will ensure that, when we ourselves return to the Earth in future  lifetimes, we shall find such a place waiting for us and for those who  will then be our children and children’s children.

For a better understanding of the forces and energies motivating the  three women and the direction their Highest Self is intuitively guiding  them, I recommend the reading of my interpretations of their Sun and  Moon signs. I have placed them in the order of their Sun sign’s  appearance in the zodiac. 1.    Mrs Merkel
‘The Sun In Cancer’
‘The Sun In Aquarius’

2.    Mrs May 
‘The Sun In Libra’
‘The Sun In Virgo’

3.    Mrs Clinton 
‘The Sun In Scorpio’
‘The Sun In Pisces’
​ 
Further Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Soul Mates’
•    ‘Healing – The Sacred Marriage’
•    ‘The Divine Soul Mate’
•    ‘Christianity, Socialism And Communism’
•    ‘Created In God’s Image’
​ 
From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *

​


----------



## TuesdayEve (Jun 23, 2018)

Dear A, 
I very much enjoyed reading about these three women.
It gave me a more broad insight to their character and
personality of which the average person is not privy to.
Thanks...would be interested in other current figures of
our times, female and male.


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 23, 2018)

TuesdayEve said:


> Dear A, I very much enjoyed reading about these three women. It gave me a more broad insight to their character and
> personality of which the average person is not privy to. Thanks...would be interested in other current figures of our times, female and male.



Thank you for your feedback. That's what I had in mind when I included these details. I would love to do the same for other public figures, but I am always so busy with my writings - a new part is always in preparation and fresh ideas and insights are flowing in at such a rate that I just haven't got the time.


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 24, 2018)

_*The Second Saturn Return
*_
​ *




*​ As mentioned earlier, Mrs May has just  about completed her second Saturn Return. When I had a look at the  birthchart of the European Union, I saw to my astonishment that it was  formed on 1.1.1958. Therefore, this is the 59th year of its existence  and with that the Union is doing the same. Comrades in arms! Let’s take a  closer look at what this means. The first Saturn Return is complete by  approx. age 29 1/2 and the second one around age 58/59. At the end of  each period of 29 1/2 years, Saturn returns to the same position it  occupied in our birthchart, at the moment of our birth. Each Saturn  return marks the end of a phase in our inner maturing process. By the  time the first return is complete, usually the set of inner and outer  defences a personality has built for itself stretches over all areas of  its mundane life. 

Saturn returns can either be times of high achievement or of frustration  and disappointments. This varies from one individual to another,  depending on the amount of work one has done on personal development and  growth. Naturally, the same applies to any kind of organisation,  independent of how small or big it may be. Saturn returns are times for  taking stock of our lives and for getting ready to clear away that which  no longer supports our soul growth. What have we done with our lives  thus far? Are we satisfied with the progress we have made? If not,  clearly the time has come for making some profound changes in our  attitude to life and our lifestyle. Clearing out and making the changes  that have become necessary in one’s life is always a daunting prospect,  but the Universe sees to it that this is what we do. And if we don’t  something happens that in earthly terms is rightly called ‘force  majeure’. The forces of destiny take things out of our hands and make  them happen, as in this case through the British referendum.

In the approach to the Saturn returns we begin to view our defence  network as a whole. It is a time when we can perceive more clearly than  usual that which is real and what is illusory in the structures we have  built. If we have done so well, that is if we have aimed for qualities  of character rather than external forms and outward appearances, the  Saturn returns can mark a peak of achievement and the reaffirmation of  our inner sense of purpose. However, if we have built badly by depending  on and identifying with our external attributes and circumstances only,  there is a strong possibility that everything is knocked out from  underneath us. Either we do this under our own steam or – if we resist  Saturn’s energy and requirements – circumstances that are only  apparently beyond our control may do so for us.

The momentum of our own unconscious currents may then force us to start  again, though hopefully this time having found a different foundation  and perspective on which to build our life altogether. Saturn returns  are times when that which is transient or borrowed is dissolved, and  only what has become a permanent attribute of our character is allowed  to remain. When you think back you may remember how the first Saturn  return affected your life, which could help you to understand the  purpose and meaning of what you are going through now. You will find  that coming up to the second Saturn return, circumstances often repeat  themselves, sometimes in quite an uncanny and unnerving manner. You may  find yourself in situations similar to those you encountered during the  first return. Frequently, you will have a strong feeling of déjà-vu. 

This is happening for a very good reason. The progressions of the Moon  move through all the signs of the zodiac. Each sign represents at two  and a half year cycle. This reflects how the Universe provides each soul  with ever new learning experiences. One full sequence of these  progressions lasts approx. the same span of time that it takes Saturn to  do the same. One full Moon cycle takes thirty years and Saturn takes 29  1/2 years to do the same. Because our progressed Moon at the time of  our second Saturn Return therefore moves through the same sign as it did  around the first one, very similar experiences are drawn into our  lives. This way the Universe is testing us how much we have learnt in  the meantime and whether spiritually we have we made any progress at  all. Only if our behaviour and our reactions to people and situations  show that we have learnt from the mistakes we made earlier in life,  shall we truly be ready to move on to different and more mature  experiences.

There are other indicators in the Union’s birthchart that tell me the  time is right for some major changes in its structure and standing in  the world, and that over the coming months the pace of these  developments will be quickening. For the union it’s going to be a time  for bringing its inner house in order, making home improvements and  maybe even – metaphorically speaking – moving house. This is likely to  include a going back to Union’s roots and giving careful consideration  why it was formed in the first place. The original idea was a spiritual  one, namely to make sure that wars between the countries of Europe would  no longer be impossible. A united Europe was an ideal to be striven  for! I was part of the generation that helped to bring it into being. I  was twenty-one the year it was formed and allowed to vote for the first  time in my life. I even remember the date when I put my paper into the  ballot box. It was a general election that took place on that particular  birthday. What an event! 

Maybe now I can make a small contribution towards the forming of a new  union that is indeed nearer to my heart’s desire. Over the next three  years or so the existing one will undergo many fundamental changes, of  that I am sure. My friends and family know that I have no time for  fortunetelling in general and especially not with the help of astrology.  On this occasion, however, I am willing stick my neck out and say that  what I wrote earlier about the future of the European Union is quite  clearly written in the Stars. 

To return to the theme of the Second Saturn Return for a moment, for Mrs  May it clearly is a time of high achievements. After having served our  country as Home Secretary for six years, which apparently is an  exceptionally long time for anyone to hold this office, they are  undoubtedly well deserved.

For the European Union, however, the second Saturn Return is going to be  a time of disappointments and major setbacks. I see this as due to the  fact that the union has been focussing purely on the material plane of  life whilst completely neglecting its spiritual background, namely the  ideal that once brought it into being. How this came about is more  easily understood when one considers that the Moon in the European  birthchart is in Taurus, the money sign of the zodiac. People born into  it are fond of the good things of life, extremely acquisitive,  possessive and clinging, they love money and gold. 

But because the Aquarian Age is an increasingly spiritual one, I imagine  the union will be forced by the circumstances of our time to go back to  the drawing board and its roots. I believe it will redesign and rebirth  itself as a friendly confederation of European countries along the  lines described earlier, so it can rise like the legendary phoenix from  the ashes of its own funereal pyre. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Stargazer’s Astro Files – The Second Saturn Return’
​
 From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’
​ ​ * * *​ ​


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 25, 2018)

_*The Natural Laws And Their Cause
*_
_*




*_​ From the most highly evolved to the  least significant creature on any level of life has their allocated  space in the Great Architect’s evolutionary plan of life. And everything  in the whole of Creation consists of energies that vibrate at certain  frequencies. The law of life is love and the law of evolution is part of  the law of love. All worlds and every being within them are subject to  these two laws. Each one of them first existed as an idea of the perfect  prototype of its species in the heartmind of God, the masculine aspect  of the Divine Trinity. The idea is sent out as a thought and gradually  develops into a world or one of the creatures in it. The Universal laws  ensure that they are constantly changing and transforming themselves  into an ever more beautiful and perfect expression of the Creator’s  original idea. 

Without these laws all humankinds individual and collective lower and  lowest character traces and everything that to this day is disturbing  and ugly in our world would forever remain that way. Fortunately, the  laws make this impossible. They not only demand that every human spark  of the Divine has to take part in earthly life, but also that it grows  and evolves. For this purpose we first have to be made familiar with  every aspect of our nature.

Because of this, at the beginning of our earthly education as young and  inexperienced beings, we are extremely wet behind the ears, yet filled  with our own importance. So far we are unaware that we have been placed  on the Earth so that we may learn how to tame the wild and raw desires  and urges of our lower animal nature. As a result we wander around  falsely believing that it is our right to remove everything that gets in  the way of our beliefs and wishes, if need be by killing people and  wiping them out. Unaware of the Universal laws and the effects they have  on every life, wherever we go during that phase of our development we  are piling up negative Karma and adding debits to our spiritual  bankbook. 

Everybody without exception once had to start their evolutionary journey  by getting to know their own and other people’s darkest and most  negative characteristics. Sometimes we too have been dishing out  experiences of this nature to those around us and on other occasions we  found ourselves at their receiving end. And it takes many lifetimes to  slowly evolve from this state into a person who deserves to be called a  true son/daughter of God, a young God in their own right. Unbeknown for a  long time to our earthly self, all along we are being trained by the  Highest Forces of life to eventually fit into their ranks. This has been  achieved when the lion and the lamb of our nature are resting  peacefully in each other’s presence. 

Each through their own efforts must gradually work their way up the  evolutionary ladder, until we can eventually bring forth, from within  the core of our own being, the highest and most noble characteristics of  our higher nature. The Angels know what kind of an odyssey the human  evolutionary pathway is. That’s why, although unbeknown to us during the  early stages of our development, they have always accompanied us. At  all times they are quietly beavering in the spiritual background of  earthly life. For a long time our earthly self has to remain unaware of  its existence and of the Angels, but they never stop supervising and  guiding us. In our state of ignorance we are all very good at digging  karmic holes for ourselves, which to our chagrin have to be made good  later on, sometimes many lifetimes ahead. 

This principle applies as much to each one of us individually as it does  to nations and our whole world. All we can do is our best and trust  that God and the Angels will do the rest, as they surely will. This is  how together with them, like comrades in arms, we move forwards and  upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. Slowly our vibrations change  from the heaviest and densest earthly ones into lighter and more  rapidly swinging ones. It is a process of spiritualisation that does not  only serve our own development but also that of Mother Earth. The more  of us overcome the downwards drag of their earthly nature, the more  speedily our planet’s development progresses.

In the course of many lifetimes the long and winding evolutionary road  takes each one of us time and again through every sign of the zodiac.  Round and round we go through one circle and cycle after another. It is a  spiritual highway is that is spiked with countless thorny patches,  twists and turns, hurdles and obstacles. When at last we are treading in  the footsteps of the archetypal Christ, for example as depicted by the  legends of Jesus Christ and the Lord Krishna, we are ready to become a  Christed one in our own right. The whole experience is a healing journey  which in the end takes each one of us back home into the conscious  awareness of our oneness with our Creator, from whose heartmind we once  emerged. 

There are those who to this day believe that myths and legends, which  from time to time appeared in our world as Divine teaching aids, are  based on historical facts. Someone with a purely scientific mindset who  is as yet unaware of the spiritual background of life, where the natural  laws of our world have their origin, may well say: ‘I marvel at the  life I see around me, the beauty of sunrises and sunsets, trees and  flowers, birds that fly, insects that crawl and human beings who are  capable of thinking, feeling and loving. They were not created by a God  somewhere ‘out there’. It’s the natural laws that make our world so  awesome and beautiful. Because proven and repeatable laboratory  experiments have shown that nature herself, the laws of the known  Universe if you like, favours ever more complex pattern-forming, there  just isn’t any need for a God.’

Humankind’s observations of life over the millennia have revealed that  earthly life is indeed ruled by natural laws. And now the time has come  to understand that these laws are outer manifestations of the inner will  and power of the Universal creative forces of the Great Father of all  life, God, and His counterpart the love and wisdom of the Great Mother,  the Goddess. They are the intelligence of the great Universal mind who  thought of the Universal laws to take care of and protect its creations.  That’s how the law of cause and effect came into being. It decrees that  nothing can exist anywhere in the whole of Creation without having been  caused by someone’s thought, word or deed – in that order. Following  this through to its logical conclusion, it makes sense that everything  that exists in our world really was caused or created by  something/someone. But who or what? By none other than you and me and  everybody else. 

Clearly the natural laws did not create themselves either, nothing can  do that. Although they have the effect of causing all things, including  human beings, to grow and evolve, they are an effect nonetheless and not  a cause, and by no means the end of the line. They too were caused by  someone or something, but by whom? The Universal Intelligence, known to  many as God. Before Its power the whole of Creation kneels in worship  and gives thanks for the gifts It so generously bestows upon all  lifeforms. This is the Great Architect, the designer and owner of all  life. Omnipotent, omnipresent and omniscient it is the One who in truth  is Two – God and Goddess – and who holds the reigns of Its Creation  safely in Its loving hands. 

The Universal laws have their origin in the masculine logical thinking  part of the Universal Life Force, the God, in co-operation with its  feminine counterpart, the wisdom of the Goddess, the Great Mother. The  Father is the first cause, the source of all creative idea. The Mother  is the second cause and the Father’s ideas are constantly expressed  through her and that throughout the whole of Creation, not merely on our  small planet. 1 + 2 = 3 and everything that is created is a  manifestation of the Father/Mother and therefore is Its Son/Daughter.  The Mother’s love and wisdom decides where and when new worlds with all  its creatures should come into being, and which ones have outlived their  usefulness and are ready to be destroyed and taken away.

Until the earthly self’s superconscious faculties are at least beginning  to unfold, it finds it impossible to grasp concepts of this nature.  This theme is covered more extensively in the next chapter. 
 From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’
​ 
​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 26, 2018)

_*Tangible Evidence Of God’s Existence
*_
_*




*_​ In our quest of finding tangible  evidence that there really is a God, I can think of no better starting  point than taking a closer look at the juxtaposition and polarity of the  astrological signs Gemini and Sagittarius. The Air signs, Gemini, Libra  and Aquarius, serve the development of our intellectual capabilities.  Gemini is the mutable Air sign is dedicated to the progress of our  earthly personality’s mind and that is the only thinking organ that is  available to us for many lifetimes. But eventually in even the slowest  earthly selves the superconscious faculties begin to unfold. The  Universe has blessed all its children with them, but it takes a long  time before they stir into life. These faculties are developed in the  mutable Fire sign Sagittarius. During lifetimes in this sign our  interest in the philosophical/religious/spiritual aspects of life  awakens and gradually increases. 

Gemini and Sagittarius are polar opposites in the zodiac. On the outer  level of life the energies of each two pair of opposing signs, for  example Aries and Libra, Taurus and Scorpio and so forth, are struggling  to come to terms with each other. This happens for the simple reason  that at first each one is unaware of the presence and meaning of the  other. The signs in polar opposition to each other are known as sleeping  partners. The Sun sign is the conscious part and indicates in which  direction our Highest spirit self is directing us. The energies of the  opposite sign are also at work in us, but their influence is felt  subconsciously. 

With the passing of time the higher and lower aspects of our nature get  to know each other and begin to co-operate and function as one. Our  birthchart reveals that we all have every sign somewhere. And the more  Gemini and Sagittarius of our nature merge, the more the  receiver/transmitter station of our earthly mind tunes itself into the  frequencies of the higher and highest levels of life in readiness for  direct communications with God and the Angels. They can then begin to  use us channels through which Divine wisdom and truth can flow into our  world. After having spent a sufficient number of lifetimes on the Earth  plane, this is how every small self in the end discovers that there is  much more to life than being a mere earthling, that there are higher and  highest dimensions waiting to be explored. At first we may only receive  vague impressions from them and a profound thought and an idea may come  to our mind here and there, but with the passing of time a clearer  picture emerges. 

The more our superconscious faculties develop, the more easily we grasp  that there really is a God, but that the word means something quite  different from what we once thought. Having at last become aware that  God is everywhere, including in us and every one of our siblings in the  human family, we no longer have any difficulties perceiving that our  Creator truly is omnipotent, omnipresent and omniscient. Having  discovered this, we observe all around us that God is a duality that  manifests itself in the every aspect of our planet’s life. The obstacle  that gets in the way of perceiving these things earlier on is the  functioning of our earthly minds as a purely logical thinking  instrument, which at all times is busily engaged in ceaseless  rationalising and analysing. 

This is the part of our being that for a long time manages to erect an  inner barrier that functions like a brick wall to protect us against  prematurely gaining access to the higher and highest dimensions of life  that operate, invisible to ordinary earthly vision, behind the scenes of  earthly life. With the understanding of God’s true nature and our own  comes the realisation that the spiritual aspects of life behind the  scenes of our earthly existence are the true and eternal realities that  bring all physical life into being.

Each one of us is the result of a Divine idea and a thought and that we  and our lives can be likened to pebbles that a long time ago were  dropped into a still pool of water, the vast ocean of life and Eternity.  Every one of our thoughts, words and actions bears the imprint of our  own unique vibration and creates ripples which in some form or another  return to us. The Universal laws are the cause of this because they  ensure that nothing in the whole of Creation ever gets lost, least of  all one of God’s thoughts. And because we are part of God and as Its  co-creators the same applies to us and our thinking.

We are an integral part of the whole that in our world is generally  known as God, some prefer to call it the Universe. The earthly part of  our being is limited and finite in time and space. Unaware of the fact  that on the inner level of life all is one, it cannot help experiencing  itself through the world of our thoughts and feelings as something that  is separate from the rest of humankind and all life. This has been an  important part of the illusion of Earth life, to help become aware that  each one of us is an individual being in its own right. With the passing  of time this false belief creates a prison for the small earthly self.  It last for as long as it takes to work our way through getting to know  the lower and lowest aspects of humankind’s and our nature. Responding  to its desires and carrying them out is what keeps us nailed to the  cross of Earth life. 

In that limited state of existence our ability to love is restricted to  those around us, but fortunately each new lifetime is a gift from the  Highest to help us learn and grow. An ever expanding mental/spiritual  horizon what we are here to seek because that’s the only tool that can  free us from the yoke of the many false beliefs, prejudices and  superstitions we picked up in the course of many previous lifetimes.  They clog our perception of life until the rediscovery of our true  nature and the knowledge that on the inner level all life is one and  that when we are hurting one, we are hurting everybody, including  ourselves. An increasing urge then overcomes us to embrace with love and  compassion all living creatures, the whole of our world and the rest of  Creation. We give thanks and praise to the One and the Angels for  bringing everything into being and forever faithfully supporting and  maintaining it. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Sun In Gemini’
•    ‘The Sun In Sagittarius’
​ 
 From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’
​ 
​ * * *​ ​


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 27, 2018)

_*Can God Be Weighed And Measured?
*_
_*




*_​ During their earthly self’s state of  spiritual ignorance human beings cannot help coming to the conclusion  that there is no God and there cannot be one because no proof and  tangible evidence of its existence that can be weighed and measured are  found anywhere. Yet, because God is in everything, we could not be  further from the truth. We can see this for ourselves as soon as our  higher nature has woken from its slumber. If we then ask ourselves  whether God can be weighed and measured, the answer is a loud and clear:  ‘Yes!’ To find the evidence we could have been seeking for a long time,  all we have to do is take any object in our world and weigh and measure  it. What we are then holding in our hands is a small piece of God and  Goddess, the same as we ourselves are as well as anything that can or  cannot be weighed and measured.

All our world’s material entities are part of the feminine aspect of the  Divine, the Goddess, astrologically represented by the elements Earth  and Water. They came into being by the power of the creative ideas,  Fire, and the thought processes, Air, of the abstract and invisible  masculine aspect of the Divine Trinity, God. In this manner everything  that already exists in the whole of Creation was once created and is  constantly re-created and maintained by God and Goddess, peacefully and  harmoniously working together and responding to each other. Everything  that exists is their child, a manifestation of them and therefore their  Son/Daughter. Numerologically, the Divine Trinity is expressed by 1 =  the Sun, masculine, invisible, abstract, active and outgoing, God. 2 –  the Moon, feminine, visible, passive and receptive. 1 + 2 = 3 = their  child, the Universal Christ who is the Light of all lights. The Sun in  the sky above us is but one of its many physical manifestations and so  is the rest of the whole of Creation. 

Gemini represents the earthly logical and analytical mind of the small  self. Detached from its soft and sensitive feeling side, the soul, this  mind is cold and crystal clear in its perceptions and analyses. For as  long as its vision is firmly focused on daily life and the concerns of  the Earth its understanding remains extremely limited. The earthly mind  is a jittery and nervous part of our being that is doubtful and all too  easily frightened. This is greatly relieved when during one of our  lifetimes in Gemini we learn to tap into the energies of our Sun sign’s  polar opposite in the zodiac, Sagittarius. Its most endearing qualities  are unbounded faith and trust, but unless they are handled with  circumspection these characteristics all too easily deteriorate into  gullibility. The gift of a great abundance of joy and hope are another  aspect of our ebullient and expansive super-conscious faculties of our  Highest or God Self.

Credulity has been one of the main problems of the Piscean Age. This is  hardly surprising when one considers that Jupiter co-rules Pisces in  tandem with mystic, dreamy and otherworldly – but beware! also devious  and deceptive – Neptune. The combined energies of these two planets  produced a perfect setting for something as monumental as the Jesus  legend. Considering that it was provided by courtesy of the foresight  and wisdom of God’s great plan of life, it’s no wonder that it held its  spell on so many for such a long time.

By getting the churches to insist that the Jesus story is based on  historical facts, its spiritual and mystical components, i.e. the higher  esoteric meaning and symbolism behind the tale’s surface words, were  hidden away. That with the passing of time they almost got lost  altogether was the Angels’ ingenious way of hiding God’s face from us,  for as long this was necessary for the unfolding of the great plan of  life. However, with the approach of the Age of Aquarius the time had  come that the veil of secrecy should be removed and the scales slowly be  taken from humankind’s eyes. 

The deeper we are moving into the new age, the more of us are getting  rid of the spiritual blinds that for such along time kept us from  understanding God’s nature and our own, as well as our relationship with  the Divine. Oh wonder and miracle, they can be seen quite clearly  again:

I can see clearly now, the rain has gone.
I can see all obstacles in my way.
Gone are the dark clouds that had me blind
It’s gonna be a bright, bright Sun-shiny day.

I think I can make it now, the pain is gone.
All of the bad feelings have disappeared.
Here is the rainbow I’ve been praying for.
It’s gonna be a bright, bright Sun-shiny day.

Look all around, there’s nothing but blue skies.
Look straight ahead, nothing but blue.
I can see clearly now, the rain has gone,
I can see all obstacles in my way
Gone are the dark clouds that had me blind.
It’s gonna be a bright, bright Sun-shiny day.

Johnny Nash​ 
 From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’
​ 
​ * * *​ ​


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 28, 2018)

_*Facing The Self – Looking For The Divine
*_
​ 





​ The following is the essence of a   teaching by the White Eagle group of spirit guides with the title   ‘Facing the Self – Looking for the Divine’ in Stella Polaris   October/November 2005: ‘In your search of evidence for the existence of   the Divine, all you have to do is look into any kind of mirror because   God is in everything, including you and the people around you.   Everything is of God and created in God’s image and all characteristics   and powers of the Divine are also in you. Therefore the things you   observe in the world around you are also part of you. That’s why wise   ones never judge or condemn anybody. 

‘It is a sad fact of life  that humankind spends much of its time  running away from itself. Just  take a look at the many distractions  that exist in your world and the  amusements people find so appealing.  Please don’t get the impression  that we, your spirit friends and  helpers, do not recognise your need for  relaxation and recreation. But  as aspiring healers and lightbringers  you can do better by looking for  ways of taking them that connect you  with God and us. ‘This is easier  than you may think at  the moment. Because God is as much part of you as  you are of God and  whenever you are singing to yourself or in a choir or  maybe going for a  nature walk, you are more in touch with your God  nature. Just think,  even your physical body does not belong to you but  to God. It is a gift  only for a time that has been entrusted into your  care. It is your  responsibility to look after it as best you know how  to. Your body is a  temple because the Highest dwells with you it. Being  aware that this  is so, refuse to squander the spirit energies of your  indwelling Life  Force. Your physical body is your vehicle for this  lifetime. Don’t  waste the precious time span that has been allocated to  you for its use  by desecrating it with anything.

‘No matter how depraved someone may become, the God spark is in them and   their physical body belongs to God. The most important lesson each one   of you has to learn is facing every aspect of your being and  especially  those of your lower nature. Many to this day are spending  too much time  running away from themselves. Through seeking dissipation  and oblivion  it is all too easy and tempting to avoid the genuine  happiness and joy  that reconnecting and healing together with God the  Angels are waiting  to present to every one of you. Such a beautiful  world you have been  given and oh, how much sorrow it contains. It is up  to each one of you  individually to change this state of affairs. 

‘Throughout the ages there have been people who became inspired without  at first being aware of what was happening to them. Speaking and writing  intuitively they receive their information without studying books. With  the passing of time they found out that all outer manifestations of  life are reflections of the realities of their inner counterparts and  that this applies to human thinking as much as it does to anything else  in the whole of Creation. It is not the physical brain alone that does  the thinking, for the simple reason that nothing in earthly life exists  and can function on its own. 

‘Without the spiritual forces in its background creating and supporting  the physical plane of life there would be nothing. Naturally, this also  applies to humankind’s mental capacities. No earthly self on its own  could ever bring itself into being. Never mind Earth life, without the  help of your Highest spirit Self and your constant companions, the  Angels and Masters, friend and helpers in the world of light, there  would be no physical life anywhere in the Cosmos. The angelic hierarchy  is in charge of the great plan of life and responsible for its smooth  running, at all times. They are the ones who bring all of you into  earthly life and place you in the right spots and relationships, so you  can attend to your life lessons and fulfil your Karmic obligations. 

‘The wisdom of the Divine Spirit flows into your world through those who  are acting as Its channels like water. Their own experiences have  taught them to trust implicitly that the knowledge they are receiving is  coming directly from the heart of truth. Although it is most useful to  gain knowledge without having to pore over books, we appreciate that to  this day it is necessary for those who believe that, because they are  seeing something in black and white before them, it has to be true. 

‘This kind of gullibility is a leftover from the Piscean Age, the age of   deception, when it was easy to pull the wool over people eyes. But   those days have gone and ever more of you are learning to pay attention   to the guidance of their very own inner teacher, the living God within   or intuition. With this you are leaving behind the experience of   gullibility and the dangers it brought to humankind. Whenever wise ones   are reading or hearing something new, they listen to the small still   inner voice to tell them through the world of their feelings: ‘This is   right and true!’ or ‘That’s outdated and has no more value for you.’ As   one of the Masters of your world once said: ‘Take no thought what ye   shall say, for what is to be said will be put into your mouth or flow   through you, in some other way.’ Following this advice, tune the   receiver/transmitter station of your earthly mind into the frequency and   with simple and childlike trust put your small hand into those of the   Angels and your Creator, the Great White Spirit.’ 

From: ‘Communion’ White Eagle Stella Polaris December/January 2005/6:   ‘Knowledge that flows into your heart from the Highest is true and   knowing that’s what it is helps you to remain calm. Wise ones are not   inclined to get involved in arguments over what they are bringing.   Because the truth they are bringing is based on a deep inner   knowingness, they see no need to argue about it. Anyone can experience   this kind of knowing. It has nothing to do with mental arrogance that is   very sure of its own cleverness but is a quiet inner knowing that does   not see any point in arguing because it does not doubt that the   knowledge that comes directly from God is true. You can be quite still   and happy when others wish to argue about what you are bringing. It does   not matter if some of those to whom you are presenting your truth   cannot understand because they are unready for it. 

‘Leave them to their beliefs and rest safely in the knowledge that in   the fullness of time they too will receive their own truth in their own   unique way. The time will come for those who still need books now, when   they will no longer require them either because they have learnt to   access their inner wisdom and are in possession of their own truth. All   of you will eventually reach this phase of their development.’ End of   White Eagle Teachings.

The Roman emperor and thinker Marcus Aurelius, 121-180 AD, said: ‘People   seek retreats for themselves, houses in the country, sea-shores and   mountains and thou too art wont to desire such things very much. But   this is altogether a mark of the most common sort of people, for it is   in thy power whenever thou shalt choose to retire into thyself. For   nowhere is there more quiet or freedom from trouble than when human   beings retreat into their own souls.’

 Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Of Good And Evil’
•    ‘Good And Evil – The Heavenly Teaching Aids’
•    ‘White Eagle On The Forces Of Good And Evil’
​ 
 From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’
​ 
​ * * *​ ​


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 29, 2018)

_*The Spiritual Desert Of Earth Life
*_
_*




*_​ Six thousand years of patriarchy are  drawing to its close. Six thousand years that brought our world an  abundance of religions and a spiritual desert beyond compare. The Age of  Aquarius is with us and six thousand years of literally Heaven-sent  excuses for ever more warmongering and the design of increasingly  vicious and destructive weaponry are lying behind us. In some parts the  patriarchy is clinging on like grim death and that’s about all it has to  offer: more death and destruction of life and earthly possessions. This  too will run its course and peace come to our world at last. 

The best we can do is fill our whole being with the spirit and light of  the living God within, the Universal Christ, and project Its energies  into all distressed areas and situations of our world. This is our task  and carrying our world on their shoulders that’s the work of God and the  Angels. After having spent such a long time in the desert of Earth life  and dying of thirst for the support and comfort of the Great Mother’s  wisdom and truth, shall we ever be able to express enough our gratitude  for the gifts the Aquarian Age is bringing us? But still, without the  years in the wilderness we would still be unable to recognise the truth  that is now coming before us with such great abundance. So, let’s not  forget to give thanks and praise also for the desert phases of our  individual and collective earthly education. 

The way God and the Angels are rewarding us for all we have endured is  moving us and our world with ever increasing speed into a period of  earthly life during which we shall get to know the most positive and  highest, noble and beautiful characteristics of the two mighty giants  Neptune and Jupiter. Neptune being the higher octave of Venus, the  planet of love and beauty, peace and harmony, these qualities are going  to be high on the agenda. To assist us with bringing the new and  peaceful Earth into being, these energies will be making their presence  felt ever more powerfully. The influence of the positive side of  Jupiter’s energies will assist the full unfolding of humankind’s  superconscious faculties. All these things together are going to bring a  renewal of the joy of living together in peace and harmony as children  of the One and siblings in the great family of humankind, each one  blessed with boundless faith and trust in the goodness of the life we  have been given. 

The planets Jupiter and Neptune are both of a gaseous nature. This is an  indication that when they are at work the storyteller’s gift of the  gab, Jupiter, joins forces with the talent for creative imagination,  Neptune. For a long time the negative manifestations of their  characteristics have been high on the agenda of our world. But now  increasing numbers of us are using the gift of the positive qualities  the two planets are waiting to bestow on all of us. When they are  applied unselfishly and for the highest good and the greatest joy of  all, hand in hand with God and the Angels, it will be possible to remove  every last shred of the false beliefs we inherited from the Piscean  Age. 

The Age of Aquarius is the age of truth and in keeping with God’s  evolutionary plan of life that is precisely what we are finding now.  Among many other things this age has brought us a new vision of  astrology’s true nature as the finest tool imaginable for getting to  know ourselves and God. With its help it is easy to grasp how the  processes of creation function. This brings a new understanding of what  our Creator’s omnipresence, omnipotence and omniscience means and that  everything from the highest to the lowest truly is a manifestation of  the Divine. Astrology is a wonderful instrument for revealing how  throughout the ages God’s great plan of life has always been unfolding  with the greatest precision and that there is indeed a time and a reason  for everything under the Sun that lights up and warms our world,  physically as well as spiritually.

Although our earthly minds find this kind of knowledge interesting and  fascinating, in itself that is not enough. There is no point in  absorbing spiritual wisdom intellectually only. Unless it brings about  the awakening of our own inner light and encourages us to apply our  learning to every aspect of our daily life, it represents nothing more  than an intellectual exercise that made time pass by, which you could  have been used for more wholesome purposes. In all revelations we need  to look for simplicity and then examine how it can be applied to our own  circumstances. There are no shortcuts on the spiritual pathway of life  or gate-crashing into the inner temple, only a steady forwards and  upwards climb. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘What Is God?’
•    ‘Christ The Redeemer’
•    ‘The Jesus Mysteries’
•    ‘Jesus In The Desert’
​
From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 30, 2018)

_*What Can I Do About The State Of Our World?
*_
​ _*




*_​ If you are feeling helpless about many   of the things that are happening in our world and are frequently asking   yourself: ‘What can I do about the state of our world?’ I would reply:   ‘More than you might think!’ Bearing in mind that all powers that are  in  God are also in us and each one of being a co-creator with God, we  are  powerful beyond compare. Read more about this by following the  links at  the end of this chapter. 

This is our opportunity for learning how to employ the powers within us   wisely and unselfishly for the highest good of all. As aspiring healers   and lightbringers we can make a valuable contribution towards our   planet’s sacred marriage with and spiritualisation by the highest levels   of life, which for some time has been taking place. For this purpose  we  need to tune not only the transmitter/receiver station of our  earthly  mind but our whole being into the frequency of the Christ Star  and  project its radiance into the distressed areas of our world. This  is how  everybody can do their share of helping Mother Earth.

If that’s what you wish to do, please join me in your prayers,   meditations and quite reflections by thinking and projecting nothing but   light and love, hope and faith into the troubled spots of our world.  Do  not allow your mind to batter you with questions about any of the   events that still have to take place because they are part of God’s   great evolutionary plan. If they were not, there would be no need for   them. 

Never despair but develop an ever increasing faith and trust in the   basic goodness of the life we have been granted. When our mind is calm   and steadfast and our heart filled with the love of God and for all our   siblings in the family of humankind, the white magic of the Universal   Christ’s blessing and healing energies fills our whole being and from   there flows quite naturally into our whole world. 

May the Archangel Michael’s golden sword of wisdom and truth touch the   heart and soul of humankind to awaken the Divine spark in every heart   and turn it into a small still flame of love. As ever more of us grow in   wisdom and understanding, may the blazing fire of God’s sacred truth   burn away every last remnant of earthly life’s ignorance.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Light Up Our World’
•    ‘Letting Our Light Shine’
•    ‘The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’
•    ‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *


​ ​


 
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 1, 2018)

_*On The Forces Of Good And Evil*_

_*




*_​The following is the essence of three   items from ‘There shall be Light!’ Stella Polaris Vol. 46:5: ‘The seeds   of the siblinghood with all life that knows nothing but love is in  every  one of you. Do not look on the outer level of life for love but  within  and become more loving yourself. You are a dynamic being who can  only  attract that which you are yourself. The world around you is a  mirror of  what is happening within. So, whenever you want to change  something in  your world, first take a deep and utterly honest look into  the mirror of  the self. Each one of you has to do this for themselves  because you can  only recognise yourself by your reflection. 

‘Never forget that each one of you has the best as well as the worst   within. When you observe the ugly and painful things that are happening   in your world, feelings of compassion and humility with all involved   arise in you and you feel the need to pray for a purification of your   own soul and that of your world to take all of you closer to God. The   desire for loving and forgiving rather than hurting, criticising and   resenting awaken in you. Please don’t ever think: ‘Oh, that’s too much   for me!’ The only thing we ask of you is to simply keep on trying day by   day. Every time you look into the mirror honestly and quietly affirm:   ‘I am God’s child and I seek to obey the law of love, God’s law.’

_*Do Not Attack Evil – Dissolve It!
*_​‘The whole of Creation contains two   aspects, a negative one and its positive counterpart, that which is   good. This part is all love and with the passing of time absorbs what is   known as evil in your world into itself and creates more good from it.   God is omnipotent, omniscient and omnipresent and humankind lives in  Its  heart and although many find it hard to accept that good and bad  alike  are within our Creator’s power. Both aspects have their origin in  the  life of God and proceed from there. 

‘You need to know that that which is evil and ugly in your world and   anywhere else is the unevolved and undeveloped part of life. All the   powers that are in God are also in you. That is why when your Highest   Self first starts building itself an earthly counterpart, it has to   start at the lowest point, just the same as the Universal intelligence   of the Almighty, whose spark you are, has to do when creating anything.   The same applies to every field of human endeavour, be it the ability  to  conduct satisfying and rewarding personal relationships, or being   successful professionally, artistically as well as spiritually. There   are no shortcuts. In each case you have to start with the bottom step of   the ladder, slowly and patiently working your way up to beauty and   perfection. 

‘Everything that to this day leaves much to be desired in your world is   part of humankind’s lower earthly nature in its slowly evolving state.   Evil is a consuming and destructive force. It’s a fire that first tests   and tries humankind’s mettle to its utmost. Later on it is absorbed by   the individual and collective development of the Christ nature. The   Christ fire consumes everything that is no longer of any use and   transforms it into something good. During the later stages of your   development, when the thoughts, words and actions you in your ignorance   of what is at stake once sent into the world return to you, the result   tests and tries your whole being frequently to breaking point. The   suffering endured pays the karmic debts that were incurred earlier. 

‘By the time you have recovered, you have become thoroughly familiar   with the nature of suffering. Your higher nature is awakening from its   slumber and your heart fills with love and compassion whenever you see   someone in distress. You have come to admire the people who happily   share their talents with anyone who is in need of them and the work they   are doing. Like them you want to become a useful member of society and   assist those who are suffering the way you once did. With this the   healer’s pathway is opening before you. As Elisabeth Kübler-Ross put it:   ‘The most beautiful people are those who have experienced defeat,   suffering, struggle and loss and have found their way out of the depths.   These people have an appreciation, a sensitivity and an understanding   of life that fills them with compassion, gentleness and a deep loving   concern. Such things do not just happen, they can only grow from   within.’ 

‘With the awakening of the good and higher aspects of your nature, the   Christ Spirit, the process of absorbing the ugly and evil parts of your   lower earthly self begins. As this happens in ever more of you, with  the  passing of time all evil will eventually vanish from your world.  And  that is the only way Christ can become the saviour and redeemer of  you  and ultimately your whole world. Many believe that by attacking  evil  they can do their share of getting rid of it. But when you have  become  aware of God’s true nature and your own, you know that this is  not the  right course of action and that the best you can do to dissolve  any kind  of evil is by radiating the light of the Christ Star into the   distressed people and areas of your world. 

‘Those who view evil from the perspective we are bringing here, will   have no difficulties recognising the wise higher purpose it fulfils in   earthly life to this day. We, your friends and helpers in the world of   light, have walked this way before you. We understand your difficulties   only too well. That’s why we are volunteering to light the road every   human soul must travel. We are trying to help you overcome the darkness   of earthly life by showing how each one of you has to make their   contribution towards absorbing it into the Christ light of love and   compassion, wisdom and truth which, if only in seed form, is in every   one of you. One of these days you may wish to join us and assist those   you have left behind and who are still struggling in the darkness of   earthly life.

_*Good Or White Magic
*_​‘Good or white magic is performed with   the knowledge and assistance of the Angels of Light. This ritual is   carried out by people who work from their heart centre and with the   highest intentions. Because they love those around them, they do not try   to impose their own will upon them. Seeking nothing for themselves,   they work unselfishly for the good of all. Many groups who work with the   White Light will spring up all over the Earth in the days to come.   Working in them allies the server with the Forces of Light and requires a   spirit that is dedicated to selfless service. 

‘Those who insist on working entirely for themselves, wishing to draw   everything to themselves and imposing their will upon others, form an   alliance with the negative forces. Awakened ones have no thoughts of   themselves. Their only desire is to give love and light, to bless and   raise all God’s children to a Higher state of consciousness. They give   without reservations, from their loving hearts. Such selfless giving   distinguishes the white from the dark magic.’
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Prophet On Good And Evil’
•    ‘Good And Evil – The Heavenly Teaching Aids’ 

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’


* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 2, 2018)

_*The Snake – Symbol Of The Goddess’s Wisdom
*_
_*




*_
​The  ancient religions of our world regarded the snake as a symbol of the  Divine Trinity’s love and wisdom aspect, the Great Mother of all life,  the Goddess. Under the rulership of the patriarchy the whole concept was  turned round completely. As a result in the oldest part of the  Abrahamic religions, the book of Genesis, the snake as a symbol of  something entirely wholesome and good became the epitome of everything  that is loathsome and evil in our world. The art of spin doctoring seems  to be as old as the gift of language and storytelling and later of  writing and reading. Considering the energies at work during the Age of  Pisces, it’s not surprising that this artform reached new heights – or  would it be better to say depths – with the Jesus tale.

Inspired  by the Angels, the Roman spin-doctors got to work and crafted the story  from fragments of earlier religions, especially the ancient Egyptian  one. Together they constructed a legend that contained in symbolisms and  metaphors, carefully hidden behind the story’s surface words, every one  of the initiations all human souls have to undergo on their  evolutionary pathway through earthly life. In step with the great plan  and true to the principle that storytellers worth their salt do not  allow the truth to get in the way of spinning a good yarn, it was used  as the basis of a new religion during the Age of Pisces. The story  provided humankind with a fresh range of excuses for its never ending  rounds of bashing each other’s heads in and taking away other people’s  possessions and countries. As neither party had the faintest idea of the  true nature of the God in whose name they believed to be fighting,  calling each other non-believers and infidels was a case of the pot  calling the kettle grimy, if ever there was one.

What a sad  catalogue of suffering to this day is following in the wake of the  events of those days! The Age of Aquarius is the age of truth that comes  to us directly from the heartmind of the Universal Intelligence. Thank  be for bringing us the knowledge that every one of the sacred texts of  our world, including the Torah, the Bible and the Koran, in the order of  their appearance, have always been speaking through symbolisms,  metaphors and allegories, as that is the way the world of spirit has  always communicated with humankind. And praise also be for telling us  how humankind’s existence in earthly life really began. Read more about  this in the chapters ‘The Fall Of Humankind’, ‘On The Forces Of Good And  Evil’ and ‘The Illusion’.

Now we know that the snake of the  Creation story represents the wisdom aspect of the feminine aspect of  the Divine, the Goddess with its powers of transformation and healing.  In truth the serpent was by no means evil but wise and spoke the truth.  At last the time has come for once more becoming aware that the essence  of our being is spirit and part of God, immortal and eternal, and cannot  die. The physical body is our vehicle for our present lifetime, a mere  outer shell that is worn like an overcoat on the other lighter bodies we  also have. As an empty shell the physical body returns to Mother Earth  at the end of each lifetime, to be recycled while the core of our being  moves on into the world of light, its true home.

What a long way  we have already come since the beginning of the age of truth! Three  cheers for it and our most heartfelt thanks to God and the Angels for  releasing us from the prison of false beliefs, prejudices and  superstitions, and for showing anyone who is ready and asks for it to  find the truth about everything we wish to know. Already we have  discovered that everything that is in our Creator is also in us, the  masculine as well as the feminine, evil and good, the love and wisdom of  the Goddess and the power and will of God. The Goddess is conscious in  women and unconscious in men. The God part is conscious in men and  unconscious in women.

Many a legend of the past told us about the  underworld, a symbol of the human unconscious mind, an aspect of our  nature that cannot be seen but is there nevertheless. Men can only gain  access to it through their feminine passive and receptive, soft and  sensitive feeling side, their very own soul. The female of our species  needs to befriend the masculine active and outgoing part of her own  being, her inner man, husband and lover. This inner lover, in women and  men alike, is the dream lover and true soul mate, the one who at all  times is kind, loving and wise, who understands every part of us without  us having to say anything and who knows our true needs better than we  do ourselves.

The Christ part of our being is the inner lover,  the archetypal young God and only born son, who in truth at the same  time is the daughter of the Great Father/Mother. Each one of us is a  spark of the Universal Christ that has been waiting for aeons to wake up  in our hearts and souls. Because it contains feminine and masculine  energies and characteristics in equal proportion, it’s neither a He nor a  She. That’s why I prefer to call it ‘It’. After the earthly self,  without being aware of its own Divinity, has been nailed to the cross of  a physical existence for long enough, the Divine spark begins to stir  from its slumbers. Slowly but surely our Christ nature rises from its  dark grave of ignorance that has held it imprisoned and tied to earthly  life through the false belief of being mortal.

But eventually we  reach the moment when our consciousness awakens to the joyous truth that  there is no death, merely transformations into different lifestates,  that the essence of our being, our spirit and soul, are immortal and in  spite of what we once believed to be true has always remained at one  with God. What a long time it takes until we finally realise that we  ourselves are God, a being that is responsible for itself and the state  of its world. No other human being can give us the wholeness we have  always been hoping to find in others. No wonder our quest was in vain  because the only one who can make us whole is the Divine part we  ourselves carry within. That’s the only loving union that can make us  whole and that means being healed and holy.

The figure of the  legendary God man Jesus all along represented a metaphor for this part  of our being. The conscious coming together with It has the power to  transform our small earthly selves into Christed ones. The more we  surrender our whole being to Its will and wishes – may Thy will be done,  not mine – the more we do our share of establishing God’s Kingdom on  the Earth. And that’s what the long heralded rebirth and homecoming of  humankind has always been about. It is the long awaited second coming of  Christ and because the story of the Master’s life is but a legend,  there never was a first appearance. The awakening of the Christ spirit  in ever more human hearts is the first coming of Christ. It was not for  nothing that the Bible in St. Matthew 24:4-5 warns: ‘Be careful that  no-one deceives you. For many will come in my name and say: ‘I am  Christ,’ and they will deceive many.’ And that includes – dare I say it?  – the Jesus story.

During our progress on the spiritual pathway  of life our energies are constantly changing and the vibrations we  emanate are gradually becoming increasingly refined. The Christ Spirit  is our Highest or God Self and Master nature. For as long as this part  remains slumbering within, whenever we are filled with joy, wracked by  pain or we are getting emotionally too involved in earthly concerns, we  are like a small boat on the high seas that is tossed about by any kind  of wind. As soon as we understand that God and the Angels never leave us  and that all we have to do is ask for their assistance, our outlook on  life changes dramatically and we are calmer in difficult situations  because we know that they are observing, guiding and helping as much as  they can.

It takes a long time until we realise that each time we  are calling for assistance from the Highest, we are not appealing to an  outside force but the living God within. That’s why when we cry for  Christ’s light, power and love to rescue us from our distress, a state  of peace and calm begins to come over us. As time goes by, this helps us  to become aware of our own indwelling strength. The more we call upon  this power and work with it, the more easily we rise on the Christ  light’s beam and discover that we can function as well on the higher  planes as in earthly life. When we learn to view our life from that  perspective, we can see for ourselves that every experience that comes  our way in the end is nothing but a storm in a teacup and a passing  phase. We realise that there really is no need for getting emotionally  unduly disturbed by anything.

Water represents the world of our  emotions. The parable of Jesus walking on the water was artfully crafted  into the legend to demonstrate how we are expected to handle the sea of  our emotions when we are learning to master our lower earthly nature.  Instead of being ruled by their emotions, spiritual Masters take charge  of them on the principle of ‘feel the fear and do it anyway’, as  suggested by Susan Jeffers in her excellent book that carries this  title. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Jesus Mysteries’
•    ‘The Symbolism Of Snakes’
•    ‘Adam And Eve’
•    ‘God’s Covenant With Humankind’
•    ‘The Divine Soul Mate’
•    ‘Healing – The Sacred Marriage’
•    ‘The Great Year And The Ages Of Man’
•    ‘The Labours Of Hercules’
 
From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 3, 2018)

_*New Ladders For Climbing Heavenwards
*_
_*




*_
_‘Wisdom is not a flower to be plucked, but a mountain to be climbed.’
Anon.
_​*S*piritual  knowledge has always been humankind’s ladder for reaching out to the  higher and highest levels of life, known as the Heavenly world. All  parts of my jottings were written from the highest point of my  consciousness, which in turn is an integral part of the collective  consciousness of all humankind, the same as yours and everyone else’s.  If you are in tune with your heart, it will tell you reliably whether  the truth, the way I perceive it, as God and the Angels are my  witnesses, could also be yours. Somebody once asked me: ‘What – not who –  are you?’ My reply was then, as it will always be: ‘I am a very  ordinary person and a beloved child of the Universe, like the trees and  the Stars, just the same as you and everybody else.

Because both  of us are children of the One, I am your sibling and I love you. You are  as much part of me, as I am a part of you. That is why, to the best of  my knowledge and ability, I am sharing with you my inner truths, as my  Highest or God Self urges me to do. I am aware that, when we hurt one,  we hurt all, including ourselves. And because you and I in spirit and  soul are one, rest assured that I would never dream of lying and  misleading you or hurting and harming you in any way.

It has been  said that, when the pupil is ready, the teacher will be found. Those  who are ready for what I have to say will be able to understand. They  will intuitively know how to pick what is of use to them and discard the  rest. But if you are unready for what I am trying to convey, then no  matter what I do or say will make any sense to you. It is by no means my  intention to add my voice to those who want to destroy the credibility  of any of the religions of our world. For one thing, they do not need my  help because they are far too good at doing that job themselves. For  another it is not my place to destroy the ladder on which my brothers  and sisters are climbing, even though I can see that the appliance they  are using is an exceedingly brittle one. Those who are sufficiently  evolved know intuitively how to make their ladder stronger, for  themselves as well as for others.

Knowing that the needs of the  others will be fulfilled in due course, puts my mind at ease. It does  not disturb me unduly that the sacred texts of our religions contain  many teachings whose meanings the rank and file of its followers fail to  understand. It is true that love understands all and because it  understands forgives all. When the love of our Creator and for humankind  and our world is our only motivation, it is not hard to be spiritually  tolerant. That’s why I would never dream of attacking any of the things  the religions of our world are offering. I merely would like my readers  to find out that the at least some of the knowledge I carry within can  enlarge and enhance what is already in their possession, creating a  vision of what our belief systems could expand into, if they woke up at  last.

No matter how small my contribution may be, it is my share  of re-building the spiritual structure of our world now that we are  moving ever deeper into the Age of Aquarius. We are presently standing  on the threshold of a new golden age of plenty for all and the time is  right for reconciling and healing all God’s children of the Earth by  lifting each one into our Creator’s heart. After the intensive cleansing  our religious institutions have already been going through, it’s good  to see that many have already found a new and much stronger ladder to  climb on. I dream of a world in which each child of God owns one that is  so strong that no wind of change can blow it away or fears and doubts  destroy it.

In keeping with the spirit of the Aquarian age each  has to construct their own improved climbing apparatus for reaching into  the Heavens, one that is based on the spiritual knowledge we are now  receiving in growing abundance. And when our inner teacher, the living  God within, our inner connection with the source of all wisdom and  truth, says: ‘This makes sense. It is true!’, then it really is and we  can rely upon it.

This is how the Aquarian Age is bringing us the  gift of genuine faith and trust that has its roots in a deep inner  knowingness and understanding of the processes of life and the spiritual  background of our earthly existence and what life really is about.  There will come a time when no-one in earthly life will be living in a  constant state of fear and uncertainty, of life in general and death in  particular. We shall find a peace of mind that is based on knowing  instead of believing. It will be of solid gold compared to what we once  had when all we had were mere surface beliefs that could be shaken and  destroyed by just about anything. To my mind, the new age’s most  precious gift for all of us is developing true and everlasting faith in  the goodness of life that no-one will ever be able to take away. What  could be more precious?

True to the principle that the brightest  light casts the deepest shadows, the upside of Neptune’s energies is as  powerful as their downside. Under their influence during the Age of  Pisces mediumistic, mystical and inspirational qualities have also come  to the fore and were developed by many. Pisces is the sign of the soul  and of Karma. Evolved Pisceans are dreamers who can see in their  imagination the ideal world we all once emerged from, the state of bliss  known as Paradise, to which one day each one of us shall return.

It  has been said that nothing hides the face of God as well as religion.  This too undoubtedly has been part of God’s plan for the Piscean age.  This ensured that in the following age many would be ready to rediscover  God’s true nature and their own, and that we would make jolly sure to  hold onto this knowledge and never again let it go from us. That’s why  the plan provided that the outer trappings of the religions of our world  would keep us from discovering such things too early. And because other  vital lessons had to be attended to first, our belief systems were  carefully designed by the Angels and Masters in charge of our world, to  ensure that they could take place.

Now that these lessons have  been learned by sufficient numbers of us, our world is ready to know  that everything is God, including each one of us, and that every cell  and atom of dense physical matter is made from the pulsating light of  the Universal Christ or Christ Star. We are God, manifestations of our  Creator’s living Spirit, the same as Jesus Christ would have been, if he  had ever existed in physicality.

Some time ago, I found a  brilliant cartoon in ‘Just Another Spiritual Book’ by Bo Lozoff. The  drawing carried the title ‘Agnostic fleas’. It featured two fleas who  are wandering around on a dog, whose bristles look like trees compared  to the size of the fleas. The creatures look down-hearted and one says  to the other: ‘Y’know, sometimes I question if there is a dog.’ It’s not  at all difficult to see that the agnostic fleas are the human race  scrambling about on God, being nurtured by God and yet wondering whether  there is a God.

If in our present state of life the higher  worlds are still invisible to our earthly eyes, it is for the simple  reason that the atoms of our physical body are not yet sufficiently  purified and our vibrations quickened to enable us to tune our whole  being into the frequencies of the higher spiritual dimensions of life.  Although thus far we have not yet grown the different bodies with which  the higher worlds are contacted, there is no reason why we should think  in terms of here on the Earth and there in the Heavens. For the time  being our earthly bodies can only touch and see, smell and feel the  things of the Earth, but in due course we shall develop a celestial body  that will enable us to get in touch with ever higher states of  consciousness.

It does so as follows: in each one of us the seed  of the Christ Spirit has been implanted, initially only as a tiny spark.  When our superconscious faculties begin to unfold, through our  spiritual endeavours the Divine spark grows until the fire of the Christ  love permeates every cell and atom of our being. Our consciousness  expands our aura and radiation grows with it until we eventually become  capable of reaching the most elevated planes. Life is a rhythmic  breathing in and out and consists of an expansion of consciousness at  will as well as a withdrawal from it at will.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘All Life Is Good – All Life Is God’
•   ‘Our World Is A Bridge’
•    ‘Building Bridges’
•    ‘The Religion Of The New Age’
•    ‘The Giant Jigsaw Puzzle Of Life’
•    ‘Baking A Rich New Cake’
•    ‘Flying Into The Freedom Of The Aquarian Age’

 From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’
​ 
​ * * *​ 
 

​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 4, 2018)

_*God Is Dead – Nietzsche
*_
_*




*_
Graffiti on a subway wall somewhere:
‘God is dead!’ Nietzsche

Someone scrawled underneath:
‘Nietzsche is dead!’ God

‘God is not dead, but alive and well
and working on a much less ambitious project.’

‘God is not dead and neither is Nietzsche.
Both are spirits and enjoying a full and healthy life,
always have done and forever will do.’
Aquarius
​Friedrich  Wilhelm Nietzsche, 15 October 1844 – 25 August 1900, was a German  philologist, philosopher, cultural critic, poet and composer. He wrote  several critical texts on religion, morality, contemporary culture,  philosophy and science, displaying a fondness for metaphor, irony and  aphorism. Trying to find the real Friedrich Nietzsche behind what little  I knew of him, took me on a journey of discovery with many surprises.  On closer inspection I found to my astonishment that he was by no means  an atheist but a devout Christian.

For a very long time I had  been intrigued by Nietzsche’s words and frequently wondered what he may  originally have said and in what context the words ‘God is dead’ had  appeared. To satisfy my curiosity, I bought three of his books:

•    ‘Twilight of the Idols with The Antichrist and Ecce Homo’ (Wordsworth Classics of World Literature)
•    ‘Beyond Good and Evil: Prelude to a Philosophy of the Future’
•    ‘Jenseits Von Gut Und Böse – Zur Genealogie der Moral’

I  could have saved myself the trouble. The books were not really worth  having and many of his quotes, including the one I was looking for, are  freely available on the internet. Here it is: ‘God is dead. God remains  dead. And we have killed him. How shall we comfort ourselves, the  murderers of all murderers? What was holiest and mightiest of all that  the world has yet owned has bled to death under our knives: who will  wipe this blood off us? What water is there for us to clean ourselves?  What festivals of atonement, what sacred games shall we have to invent?  Is not the greatness of this deed too great for us? Must we ourselves  not become Gods simply to appear worthy of it?’ From ‘Thus Spake  Zarathustra’ first published 1883-1885

The above quote reveals  that Nietzsche, being a devout Christian, unhappily carried the burden  of a collective guilt complex. What else could one expect from someone  of his background? His father as well as his grandfather had been  pastors in the Protestant church. His father died early at the age of  thirty-six, deeply loved and missed very much by his son. He hated his  mother and sister. More about this in his view on women.

Nietzsche’s  writings came across to me as unenlightened, earth-bound, wildly  outdated and downright boring. What I had hoped to find was some kind of  a statement that, in Nietzsche’s view, the old perception of the  meaning of God was dead because the time had come for finding a new  understanding of who and what God truly is. But then I became aware that  during Nietzsche’s lifetime from the year 1844 to 1900 it would have  been far too early to introduce the idea that the story of the life of  the Master Jesus is just that, a story and a myth, a legend and no more.

I  don’t think the time I did spend on the three books was wasted. It was  not a great deal I have to admit, as there didn’t seem to be much point  in immersing myself into what Nietzsche had to say. The one thing his  writings showed me is the quantum leap in our spiritual evolution we and  our world have made since his departure from the Earth plane. My inner  teacher reminded me that the ones I had attempted to read had been  written almost 120 years ago. At that stage it would have been far too  early to disclose the whole of the life story of the Master Jesus is an  allegory of the many initiations every human soul eventually has to  undergo on its individual evolutionary pathway.

True to the  principle that in the realm of the blind the one-eyed is king, Nietzsche  was considered to be one of the foremost thinkers of his time. His  statement about God reveals what a long way we have in our understanding  of the meaning of God in comparatively short time. How much progress  our world has made on its spiritual pathway! And yet, the latest  developments in Turkey at the time of writing this in June 2016, an  attempted coup d’état shows with what vigour the remainders of the  patriarchy are resisting any kind of change in the stranglehold of  masculine supremacy. I am convinced that, no matter how hard they try,  in the long run these forces cannot win because it is part of God’s plan  that they should go.

Let Angela  Merkel, German chancellor for the past eleven years, have the last word  about freedom in this part of my jottings. Having spent the first  thirty-five years of her life in East Germany, she has first hand  experience of what an oppressive government can do to human spirits and  souls. She knows the power of humankind’s yearning for freedom and  that’s why she has  made it the leitmotiv of her political world view.  In a meeting with President Obama and the Americans people several years  ago she said: ‘History has often shown how strong the longing for  freedom can be. It has inspired people to overcome their fears and  oppose dictatorships. In the end, there is no chain of dictatorship, no  fetter of oppression that can withstand the strength of freedom. That is  my firm belief, and it will continue to guide me.’
 From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’
​ 
​ * * *​ ​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 5, 2018)

_*The Soul's Pathway Through The Zodiac
*_
_*




*_
My earthly self fought a long and embittered battle
With my spirit and soul.
For aeons it believed that it was a lost and fallen Angel
From a misty and half forgotten galaxy of Stars.
We have made peace with each other because
Both of us are now aware that in truth we are
A spark of the Divine and a child of the Sun,
The great spiritual Sun behind the Sun of earthly life.

Our spirit once descended from the Highest levels of life.
We came to this plane to take part in it
And so learn and grow through our own experiences.
In the course of many lifetimes we have been
Wounded cruelly by the painful thrust of Mars,
Caught in Neptune’s tangled web and
Shocked and torn asunder by the sudden violence of Uranus.
Tortured by the clever lies of Mercury,
Crushed beneath the icy weight of stern and unyielding Saturn,
Hours often felt like days, days like years,
And years like eternities of frustration and waiting.

There was a time when my soul and I believed we were the Sun,
Whose exploding bursts of arrogance and pride
Scorched and almost blinded us.
Ignorant of our true self, the feminine and masculine,
Eve and Adam deep within cried helplessly.
Yet, we fought on in unrelenting fury and striking blow for blow,
Driven on by the pounding drums of Jupiter’s throbbing passions,
Stumbling at the precipice of the Moon’s enticing madness,
To fall in trembling fear before the threat
Of Pluto’s ominous tomb-like silence,
Consumed by inconsolable sadness
And the bleakness of despair.

Bravely bearing the wounds and scars of furious battles,
My spirit and soul are now coming home at last.
We are walking hand in hand with God and the Angels,
Serenely and in quiet peace,
The way we once did.
Having gathered together the scattered pieces of our being,
We are healed and whole once more.
A great evolutionary circle is closing
And the twin serpents of the dual forces of Creation,
The Highest and lowest, masculine and feminine,
Who for a long time were opposed to each other in earthly life
Are learning to harmoniously work together again.
They are the serpents of wisdom and healing
Who are winding themselves around the Caduceus,
My own and that of all humankind and our world.

Willingly my spirit and soul together with my earthly self
Are now following the pull of the Sun.
Yielding to the attracting power of Venus,
We are leaving the enslavement of earthly existence behind.
A rainbow of light surrounds the Earth.
Under its protection humankind is coming home
Into its true nature and the oneness with God and all life.
The long promised golden land of peace and plenty
Lies within the reach of every heart and soul,
As our highest ideals and aspirations, hopes and dreams
Are finding fulfilment at last.

Following the call of gentle Venus and the call of
Our Creator’s love and guidance that never left us,
We and our world have survived the might of selfish seeking
And the downward pull of our earthly self’s desires.
Equipped with the gift of a renewed understanding of
God’s true nature and our own,
A new world that is filled with tolerance and forgiveness,
Patience and peace is waiting to unfold itself
Before us and our world.

Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

​
* * *​​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 6, 2018)

*The Story Of Creation - Start Reading Here
* 
_*The Fall Of Humankind
*_
_*




*_​The following is the essence of an Inner   Teaching by the White Eagle group of spirit guides in Stella Polaris   Aug/Sept 2007: ‘Without the dark you would be unable to see the light of   the Sun and the stars. And without having walked in the darkness of   ignorance of God’s true nature and your own, you would never even begin   to realise that there is indeed something more and higher to reach for.  

‘We know that our Creator is omnipotent, that His/Her great plan of life   as unfailing and that nothing and nobody in the whole of Creation has   the power to interfere with its unfolding. Cataclysms like the sinking   of Atlantis happened because of a lack of equilibrium between the  forces  of good and evil, which may be regarded as accidental by some,  but this  is not so. The Universal forces never allow the reigns of the  Universe  to slip out of their hands. Nothing is outside the will and  power of  God, the masculine aspect of the Divine Trinity, the same as  nothing is  beyond the reach of the wisdom and the love of the Great  Mother, the  Goddess. 

‘What some see as ‘The Fall of Humankind’ was an event of cosmic   proportions that was created for the benefit of the spiritual   development of God’s children of the Earth. This process eventually   brings about an awakening of the Divine spark in human hearts and later   the realisation of humankind’s power to choose for itself, the gift of   freewill. If your soul had not entered into the darkness of matter, you   would never have become conscious of yourself and the powers within  you  and your relationship with God. That is the true purpose of  everyone’s  existence in physicality. 

‘The Divine light from the heart centre of light breathes tiny sparks   of Itself into earthly life where each one is clothed in dense matter.   The spark can be likened to a seed that is sown in the soil of the   Earth. Under the influence of the darkness of its existence the seed in   due course is reached and cracked open by the warmth and sunlight it   receives from above to help it to grow. That also happens to every soul   and the pressure of what is known to humankind as evil works on each   earthly self so that with the passing of time, the suffering that has to   be endured as a result forces it to reach heavenwards and grow. 

‘That is how from a non-conscious spark the Divine aspect of your nature   expands almost imperceptibly for a long time. Through many ages the   consciousness of your small self keeps on growing. This continues until   you have mastered the earthly plane of life and are capable of taking   charge of yourself as well as shouldering the responsibility for the   present state of your world. This shows that you have become the master   of yourself. By then you have acquired various bodies or vehicles that   allow you to function with equal ease on different planes of   consciousness and life. Having learned self-mastery and mastery of the   other planes that have become your field of action, you have become   God-conscious and are therefore at one with the Great Father/Mother. You   are free.

‘Every human being has a spiritual or Divine urge within, but also a   small earthly self whose mind at first is at war with its indwelling   spirit and soul. Good and evil are like two wheels at work that are   waiting to become one. They represent the higher and lower aspects of   life. The higher is called into action through the lower path of   suffering, which serves the wise purpose of helping each one of you to   eventually grow into a perfect son/daughter of God, a Christed one in   their own right. This is the meaning of all people shall be raised up to   the Son/Sun and in the end be one with and part of Its radiance.

‘While it was still unconscious of itself as an individual, the spirit   came down to the Earth plane and was clothed in a physical body to help   it realise its individuality and later to return into the consciousness   awareness of its own Divinity and the living God within. As we have   pointed out many times before, there are two aspects to your nature. One   is all good, that’s the pure spirit who longs for nothing but being   with God. Your earthly personality is its counterpart, who strives to   assert and express itself in ways it considers as its freedom, for the   simple reason that it does not yet know what that really means. 

‘This continues until your earthly self learns to attune itself   peacefully and harmoniously to the will and desires of its all good or   God Self, submitting and surrendering itself to it completely. Your   Highest Self is the pure Spirit of God, who has always been working with   you on your pathway of spiritual evolution. When your earthly self has   learned to work harmoniously with your Christ Spirit, your suffering  on  the cross of earthly life is over. As you can see, the so-called  fall of  humanity has been a process of evolution which was designed to  teach  every one of you how to take charge of the weaknesses and desires  of  your lower earthly nature. There never has been a violation of the   Divine evolutionary plan.

‘The purpose of that which is known as evil or darkness in your world is   the bringing forth of good. Out of evil cometh good and out of  darkness  cometh light. In the beginning there was darkness and God  said: ‘Let  there be light!’ And there was light. Ultimately, all dark  and  inharmonious conditions in earthly life are for humankind’s highest  good  and greatest joy by teaching you something. Rest assured that  there is a  great plan of life that is held safely in the hands of the  Great  Architect of the Universe. Nothing happens outside of it. A wise  higher  purpose is hidden behind everything that happens on the Earth  plane and  for every individual soul, as well as for the whole of your  world, the  great plan provides a final outcome that is beautiful.’

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 7, 2018)

_*The Illusion
*_
​ _*



*_

From ‘The Milk Is White’ by Ian Gardner
By the author’s kind permission.
​ Realisation is revelation. It is as if  the dust and debris of time are swept away and the shining Truth is  revealed. What is ‘seen’, ‘known’, ‘identified with’ in a transcendent  state cannot adequately be conveyed by the written or spoken word. 

What we perceive as matter in its various forms is a thought  manifestation of the Creative Force from the purest form, or state, of  energy which is the Creative Force Itself. Using that same creative  ability given to us at our ‘birth’ we, through thought entered this  ‘world’ and became attached to the pleasures it gave us. With this came  pain, the opposite of pleasure, because the law of this phenomenal world  is that for every action there is an equal and opposite reaction. Thus,  it is only in thought that we are here. We are standing outside looking  in so to speak. It is an illusion. Perhaps dreamlike is a better word,  as dreams are very real to us at the time of dreaming.

Everything is impermanent. Everything is in a state of flux. The entire  biosphere is in motion in a cyclical state of matter being broken down  and re-constituted from one form to another. All matter – energy – is in  a state of flux – the whole universe of matter. Everything we can see,  feel and possess is in a state of flux, of motion, and is transient –  even our thoughts. Our mind creates, and can be observed by us creating;  creating thoughts of pleasure, pain, sadness and joy, fear and  anticipation and, as we observe thoughts being created, we can still the  creation, and, therefore, the world it creates. 

The world is of the mind and is impermanent – even our bodies are in a  constant state of flux, of destruction and re-creation. Even the soul,  the self, is constantly changing and evolving through our experience and  the choices we make. The only unchanging aspect is the Light itself,  the absolute being, that which is timeless, always was and always will  be, that which simply IS. This absolute self is of the Creative Forces,  it is like a water droplet touched by a vast drop, it merges completely  yet retains its identity. That is our true state of being. 

Thus, all is a creation only of the mind – an illusion, and we must  enjoy all aspects of this illusion, whether they appear to be good or  bad, as it presents itself; with joy because it is through this that we  evolve; through meditation and applying the right principles; through  the realisation of our true identity and, thereby, to at-oneness with  the Creative Forces – the Great Spirit. The beginning and the end, the  Alpha and the Omega, and we are unaffected by what appears to be.

To misunderstand this may lead to delusion. The unwise, or those whose  conscience is subdued or subjugated by worldly desires, may easily  assume that, because nothing in the phenomenal world is real, they may  freely, with impunity, put a knife into another, wage war, steal, rape,  and harm others in the many ways possible, and in other ways eschew love  in all its manifestations. However, thoughts are things, as the Cayce  Readings say. Thought is a force, energy, a field, as evidenced by  experiments conducted by Russian scientist in the early half of the  twentieth century. It ‘travels’ instantaneously and is not impeded by  distance or any known substance. 

In this context, the saying it’s the thought that counts is true  because, as has been stated before, action is created by thought, except  when it is an instinct reaction to something. It really is the thought  that counts, and it is thought that attracts karma, negative or  positive, as the case may be. It is understandable that the illusion is  difficult to comprehend and I hope that the following may go some way to  helping in this regard. If we are shown a green leaf and asked what its  colour is, we will reply that it is green. However, it is not green. It  only appears to be green because it absorbs all but that part of the  light spectrum that makes green, and that is the part that is reflected  to our eyes. A beautiful butterfly wing is not beautiful at all. It only  looks that way because the tiny scales on the wings are angled in  different ways to create different colours. 

Likewise materials we take to be solid are not solid. Glass flows slowly  in response to gravity, the hardest diamond has space between its atoms  and molecules, and energy particles are passing right through all  seemingly solid bodies, including our own. Nothing is as it appears. A  parallel similarity to the illusion, and the way in which it manifests,  is our current activity of creating Virtual Reality. In doing this we  are using thought to create a perceived reality, an illusion, through  the medium of technology. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’
•    ‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’
​ 
 From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

​* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 8, 2018)

_*The Story Of Creation - Part One

According to Aquarius
*_
_*




*_
​How  would you like to join me on a journey through my enchanted Universe?  Are you ready? Sitting comfortably? Then I’ll begin. Picture yourself as  the Lord of all of Creation. You are sitting on top of the highest  mountain, but so far this is merely a symbolism for the highest level of  life. There are no mountains because you have not yet created any or  anything else for that matter. You just are. You are the consciousness  of the Universe, the boss, the head honcho, the big cheese.

If  you are a woman, you may find that hard to imagine. Equipped with the  wisdom of the feminine, you will be glad to leave that kind of  responsibility to whoever wants it. But if you are a man, especially  during the early stages of your earthly development, ruling the world  that’s what you are secretly or openly are dreaming of. Women and men  alike are sparks of the Divine. Both of you are chips off the old block  and merely expressing the characteristics you inherited from our  Creator. Filled with active and outgoing energies, the masculine wants  to be ‘out there’, wherever this may be, conquering the unknown and  making something out of it.

Initially, this follows the selfish  drives and urges of the lower self, the result of which is a great deal  of suffering. When the earthly self has experienced enough of that, it  yearns to do its share of alleviating it for others. The more we become  aware of our true nature and the higher purpose of our existence, the  more we long for nothing but to serve the Highest for the good of all.  Naturally, each can only do that in their own way. We all respond to the  energies that are predominant in our character make-up. And it needs to  be born in mind that the masculine can be stronger in women than in men  and vice versa. The energies available to us express themselves in our  behaviour and general approach to life quite clearly. If you would like  to find out yours, take a look at your birthchart. But back to our  story.

You are pure thought, no more, and that’s all there is of  Creation so far. I realise that the word Creation does not really fit  here and I realise how difficult it is to describe God and the creative  processes within the limits of language, any language for that matter.  Let’s try anyway. So, here you are, filling All and the All has neither  beginning nor end. You cannot be seen. You are abstract, a thought, an  idea – the thought, the idea. There is nothing else and as the dimension  of time will much later only exist in earthly life, you have nothing to  compare yourself with or to measure anything by. And so you ask  yourself: ‘Who am I? What am I? Good questions. How can I find out about  Myself and get to know Me? How shall I go about it?’

Being the  purest form of creative energy, all you know at this stage is that you  are getting increasingly restless. You are feeling an ever greater urge  to be on the move and to create something. But move to where and create  what? You think to yourself: ‘It’s too dark here, let there be light!  What if I create some tiny particles and then will them to become light?  Everything I bring into being will be created from it and it shall be  called the Christ light. It shall be My first born Son/Daughter who is  exactly like Me and from whom all life will emerge.

From the  Christ light I shall create beings who can move about and experience  themselves with the help of the things they are doing and everything  that happens around them. Through their actions and reactions to that  which happens to them I will be finding out how My characteristics and  powers are expressing themselves in different environments, which I  shall create. Not knowing is darkness and knowing is light. That’s how  the Christ light shall bring into being two different kinds of light.  Light that can be seen and light in the form of knowledge and  understanding. The latter belongs to the spiritual background of life  that brings the former into being and supports it.

Yes, that’s  what I’ll do. I shall call the particles atoms and they will be bonded  together in molecules, which will be moving at a certain initial speed.  Here is the first batch of them. Let’s see what happens when I slow down  their vibrations. See, as soon as I do this sufficiently the atoms  become denser and denser until a whole cluster of them looks as if it  were solid, although in truth it’s nothing of the kind. I shall call it  matter and from it start moulding the forms and figures whose archetypes  represent Me and who are forming in My mind.

The Creator has to  learn from mistakes of the past the same as we do and after a period of  initial chaos and confusion comes to the conclusion: ‘I must organise  this. There has to be some law and order in My creation. A plan is  shaping in My mind which decrees that the whole of My creation slowly  but surely will be evolving. Everything that will ever be part of this  plan will be bound by strict rules and regulations. Without them chaos  and confusion would become a permanent state and that’s not how I am  going to rule My creation.

To guarantee that My plan works with  the greatest precision and accuracy, I shall design laws by which the  whole of My creation will be governed. The reins of the plan of My grand  design shall forever rest safely in My hands. No-one and nothing will  ever be allowed to interfere with it. Naturally, I shall obey My laws  and everything in My creation will have no choice but to do the same. As  without laws nothing could function properly for a design of this  nature and size, the strictest law and order are essential. To enforce  them I am going to create an authority that makes sure that they are  adhered to rigorously, so that My Creation comes to no harm. I shall  create beings of light and put them in charge of the execution of My  plan. They will be responsible for its smooth running and shall be known  as Angels.

I am love and My first law is the law of love and  evolution. The plan for My creation decrees that everything in it should  constantly be growing ever more beautiful and perfect. This first law  will be a tree on which the second and equally important one, that of  cause and effect, grows like a branch. This law will see to it that  everything returns to its source, which ensures that nothing in the  whole of My Creation can ever be truly lost. Everything in My Creation  will be simplicity itself, all truly great ideas are going to be that  way. The life I am going to create will be a circle that consists of  many circles within circles and cycles within cycles. Together with the  law of cause and effect this makes sure that every thought, word and  action unerringly finds its way back to where it came from. Yes, so it  shall be.
From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 9, 2018)

_*The Story Of Creation – Part Two

The Great Mother – Truly Beloved Of The One
*_
_*




*_
​I  am lonely and in desperate need of a companion. That’s why I shall now  create sufficient matter to bring into being the first physical  manifestations of My truly Beloved, the Great Mother, My feminine  counterpart. How do I want her to be? I am the One in whom all energies  are perfectly balanced. I am masculine and feminine in one, but as I  would like to see who I am and how the various parts of me function and  behave, I will create masculine as well as feminine beings.

To  enable me to get to know My Beloved I will bring some physical worlds  into being. I am going to create them from the substance I have made,  thus every part of physical matter is My companion. She will be known as  the Great Mother of all life. The process of evolution will make her  and everything that is part of her ever more beautiful and perfect.  Being My other half, she will be as intelligent as I am and top of that  she will be My love and wisdom aspect. Her intelligence will always  express itself in kind and loving ways. Yes, it shall be so.

Whenever  My creative desire becomes too overwhelming, she will be able to use  her wisdom to contain me. For the benefit of My Creation, she will know  when and where and what is enough, what comes into being and what has  served its usefulness and is ready to go. I am Fire, I am fierce. I am  Air, I am fast. I move with the speed of thought, infinitely faster than  the atoms and molecules of light. My Beloved will contain me when I  rush forward in My eagerness to create, for that is My nature, I cannot  do anything else. I can be too fierce and she will calm Me down. Her  Earth element will slow Me down and her Water will soothe and pacify Me.  My perfect companion! How I yearn not to be alone any more and isn’t it  astonishing how much I love her already, even before having created  her? I am in love with love. Yet, that is good, too – so it shall be.

So,  where do I go from here? The state of My being is love and because I am  love, everything I create contains My substance and therefore is love. I  love that which is good, right and beautiful, but if I want to get to  know all of Me, I also have to deal with the polar opposite of good. To  get to know it and because I am starting My creation from nothing, at  first My ideas shall present themselves in their most ugly and crude,  nasty and evil form. Knowing that they will not be left that way for  long, but that everything that in the beginning had to be ugly and crude  will eventually be made beautiful and good, is the creator’s greatest  joy.

Now you are ready to bring a world into being. But what kind  of a world do you want? You’ve decided it should be made of the matter  you are busily creating. As soon as a certain amount of it is ready, you  begin to shape from it your first small Universe in which many solar  systems and planets are whirling around each other in the space around  them. Their movement makes a wonderful sound, inadvertently making you  the composer of what human beings, when they eventually appear, are  going to call the music of the spheres.

This is how from the  beginnings of the lightest of matter, you keep on creating spiritual  worlds and beings to inhabit them. One fine day, only in a manner of  speaking of course, because on your level of life in Eternity there  aren’t any days, you think: ‘Why is it that I feel more restless than  ever before? Having created all those worlds and their beings has not  exhausted My creative urge by any means. I feel like a change. What  shall I tackle next? What if I slow down the vibrations of one of the  worlds I have created some more?

How about manifesting My  different aspects on a planet that shall be known as Earth and bringing  into being creatures who shall be called human? In this environment they  are going to dwell in physical bodies that allow them to move around,  so they can experience themselves and their world through themselves and  the beings who are sharing their life with them. For a long time they  will not know who or what they truly are. Yes, that’s what I’ll do. It’s  the only way I can get to know all parts of Me properly, the rough as  well as the smooth. It will be interesting to observe how the higher and  lower aspects of humankind’s nature and Mine behave and are experienced  in a material world. And that’s how we and our world came into being.
 From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’
​ 
​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 10, 2018)

_*The ‘Inside’ and ‘Outside’ Of The Universe
*_
​ From ‘The Milk Is White’ by Ian Gardner
By the author’s kind permission.

_*




*_​ This essay reached me many years after  my Creation story first came into being: ‘The Universe consists,  primarily, of particles of energy. They coalesce to form progressively  denser matter from energy fields to rocks, planets, stars and so forth.  These primary particles are dimensional and, because all other matter is  comprised of them, and the Universe is comprised of this matter, the  Universe is dimensional. As anything with dimensions has external limits  the Universe has external limits. It is, therefore, not infinite.  However, what is ‘outside’ the Universe? Stillness – ‘nothing’, as we  know it. That stillness or nothing is ‘Thought’, ‘an intelligence’, or  Spirit. It is non-dimensional and timeless, i.e. not of time and space.  It is Peace and the essence of Love – an indescribable, all pervasive  Love – something that can only be experienced.

‘In the realm of matter, motion and, therefore, time, that which exists  as it does ‘outside’ the Universe is thought or spirit, which is  omnipresent, omniscient and omnipotent. Omnipresent because everything  and everyone on this Earth and in this Universe is composed of Spirit   and, therefore, Spirit is present everywhere; omniscient because Spirit,  having created everything knows everything; and omnipotent because it  is Its creative power (thought) which created everything and set in  motion the principle of birth and death/creation and destruction which  governs all matter. This Spirit is called The Great Spirit or God, or  whatever, according to one’s choice.

‘Thought, as we usually know it, is a force; a force that is not subject  to time and space. In reality there is no ‘inside’ and ‘outside’.  Spirit pervades everything and is everything, including that which  comprises us both in our Spirit and physical forms. There is no  separation, no duality,  all is, in fact, One. It is only in our state  of  ‘mind’ and our state of being at present that there is separation or  duality.

‘One way to attempt to conceptualise this oneness is to look at a sheet  of graph paper of 1 mm grid (a sheet with a mixed grid is not as  illustrative). Select any number of sections of this grid as a unit.  These may be one within another, separate, overlapping, any shape etc.  No matter what you select, or how many, they are all an intrinsic part  of the whole – of the one. Now, to complicate matters even further  visualise that sheet folded, scrolled or otherwise altered from its two  dimensions and you will get an idea of the complexity of the  relationship of one with any other.’ 
 From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’
​ 
​ * * *​ ​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 11, 2018)

_*Jesus – A Thoughtform*_

_*




*_​Under the guidance and protection of the  Angelic hierarchy and numerous spirit friends and helpers we and our  world have always been subject to the curriculum of the earthly school  of life. During humankind’s deepest and darkest hours these friends  always have been and forever will be accompanying each and every one of  us. Skilfully they are constantly steering us round the cliffs and  through the unfathomable depths of the great ocean of life, and within  it the sea of human consciousness and the world of our feelings. 

It has always been part of God’s great plan that, as soon as our world  was ready for a major developmental move forward with its spiritual  development, the Angels would create a new religion to gradually  overtake and replace the existing one(s). Every human soul’s final goal  in earthly life, independent of their present position on the  evolutionary spiral of life, is to evolve into an enlightened being.  This means being aware of God’s true nature and our own; understanding  the higher purpose of our existence as sparks of the Divine and young  God’s in the making *; accepting that the God-man Jesus is a symbolism  for everyone’s own Christ nature and that the Jesus legend is  demonstration of how a spiritual Master is expected to conduct his/her  life as such a shining example that others wish to follow it.

Each one of us will eventually be capable of acting as a carrier and  distributor of the seeds of the Divine wisdom and truth that are  constantly flowing from the Angels on the highest levels of life into  our spirit guides and helpers and from there into the individual and  collective consciousness of our world. Only when we have evolved into a  light that shines brightly in the darkness of earthly life and we have  done our share of dispersing it, can we hope to be released from our  earthly duties and begin to experience the higher levels of life. 

The following is the essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides that appeared in ‘Stella Polaris’ June/July 2010 with the  heading ‘Visualising the Christ Star’: ‘Every human being is a spark of  God and a chip off the old block. All qualities and powers that are in  God are also in each one of you, though at first only in a slumbering  state and as a potential. As co-creators with God your thoughts have the  power to constantly create something. Any form that you imagine or  think of is created by you out of what we in our world call soul matter.  

‘You are responsible for whatever you create. This is how, usually  without being aware of what they are doing, writers create and build the  characters of their tales on the etheric plane. Writers of fiction are  the creators of their stories’ characters, but those who write  historical novels tune into the vibrations of the people who have become  the focus of their attention. The more intensively this is done, the  more authentic their tales will feel. Whatever someone creates in this  way comes alive as a thoughtform on the astral plane of life and  eventually has to be absorbed into the heartmind of its creator. That is  the seat of God’s and human creativity.

‘Every human being’s development at some stage includes experiencing the  astral planes. If in any of your lifetimes you created some  thoughtforms, that’s when they present themselves to you, so they can be  absorbed into your consciousness. Because the Universal laws decree  that everything has to return to its creator, it cannot be done any  other way. Does that now make you wonder how Sir Arthur Conan Doyle  coped with it when the hound of the Baskervilles was bounding towards  him? If only he had known!

‘Wise ones, however, who are aware that every one of their thoughts,  words and actions is built into some kind of a form on the higher  etheric plane, leave writing unpleasant and scary tales to those who do  not yet know any better. Instead they spend more time on creating  beautiful and peaceful conditions in their home. Even if their lifepath  is a difficult one, they make every effort to think good and  constructive thoughts only and use their power to create as much beauty  wherever they go.

‘As the absorption of thoughtforms can only be done by the love in the  creator’s heart for his/her creations, wise ones ask for the guidance  and protection of their inner teacher, the living God within, when they  are writing. They take great care to only bring thoughtforms of good,  positive and constructive people into being, who have something to give  that enriches your world and makes it a more pleasant place for all. 

‘And that’s how the Angels once created the legend of the Master Jesus  and the people surrounding him. When this tale has served its purpose,  every one of its thoughtforms will be absorbed back into the  consciousness of the Angelic hierarchy and removed. For the Jesus legend  this process will be completed sooner than you may be able to imagine  from your present evolutionary state. This is due to the fact that  increasing numbers of you are becoming aware that the only purpose of  all legends that ever appeared in your world was to assist the awakening  of the living God within each one of you. 

‘Every one of the thoughtforms that were thus created down the ages,  with the passing of time was slowly withdrawn and absorbed into the  heart of the Angelic realms, from where they once emerged. Each time an  old religion is removed from your world in this manner, it loses its  hold on people’s hearts and minds and that creates the necessary space  for the entry of a new belief system. This is how the religions that are  still present in your world are being phased out. And now that  sufficient numbers of you have matured into spiritual maturity, there no  longer is any need for legends. You are ready for the truth about God’s  true nature and your own and capable of acting as healers and  lightbringers for those around you. You are here to spread the good news  of the religion of the Aquarian Age and are meant to share it through  the media that are the gift of this age * for you and your world:

There is only one religion, the religion of love.
There is only one country, the whole of Mother Earth. 
There is only one race and chosen people, the whole of humankind.
There is only one gender, who is androgynous, whole and holy.
There is only one language, the language of the heart.
And there is only one God, the God of love,
The Great Father/Mother of all life
And the Spirit of the Universal Christ, 
The Light of all lights and the Sun of all suns,
Their only born Son/Daughter.
They are one Holy Trinity, who is
Omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient.
​‘Recognising whether the above is  speaking the truth is not difficult for those among you who once took  part in the ancient Egyptian religions or any that reached even deeper  into antiquity. The only things human beings have ever been able to take  with them, when leaving another earthly lifetime behind, is what they  have gained in wisdom and understanding. This is how many who are  presently taking part in earthly life have brought knowledge of the  Ancient Wisdom with them. 

‘Yet, on the debit side of your spiritual bankbook such credits are  accompanied by unpaid Karmic debts from those long gone by days. If this  applies to you, your present earthly sojourn will be offering you  plenty of opportunities for balancing your spiritual account. This is  why you were drawn to spiritual service in the first place. Whenever you  encounter parts of the Ancient Wisdom, you feel its calling from deep  within you and need no convincing that they are speaking the truth.  Having once seen into and experienced that which is invisible to  ordinary earthly eyes and minds, you just know.’

* * *
​To assist our search for enlightenment,  the time around the full Moon *, throughout the whole year, brings  opportunities for everybody to make good progress on this pathway.  Knowing that Jesus never existed as a historical figure, it has been  puzzling me for many years why people stick to their faith even though  there is nothing but a thoughtform * behind the story of his life. On  the day of the full Moon in Cancer on 9th July 2017, which took place in  Capricorn, the explanation for this phenomenon came to me. 

It is the follower’s faith in the Highest forces of life, in whatever  form they may present themselves, that sustains believers and  non-believers alike and that at all times. This support is reinforced  during traumatic times like wars and famines, as well as any other kind  of human-made and natural disasters *. It is people’s faith in earthly  representatives of the Highest forces that supplies them with the  courage and strength to deal with whatever ordeals their Karmic debts  are presenting to them. When the time of their trial is over, the  believer’s faith has been deepened through the experience and the  knowledge of how the power of God supported and helped them. 

This has been and to this day is the case with followers of Jesus. The  Angels gave the legend of this God-man to our world and through this  created him as a thoughtform. It is their power, love and wisdom that  manifest themselves through it to those who still believe that Jesus was  a historical figure who once walked the Earth as the only born Son of  God. Down the ages, the Angels created many different thoughtforms in  this way and every one of them has constantly been supported by the  Angels for those who call for help in any part of our world.

As soon as one religion and its thoughtforms have served their purpose  and therefore outlived their usefulness, the energies that were created  to support it are gradually withdrawn, to be replaced by those of the  new religion. The ever declining number of church attendances shows how  this has been happening in our world for quite some time. The waning  interest in one of the old religions is accompanied by an increase of  attention for the new religion, in this case that of the new age *.

Once more I would like to draw your attention to the fact that the  knowledge I am sharing with you in all my writings represents that which  to this day is revealing itself to me along the pathway of my life.  However, because we all perceive * things in a somewhat different way,  it is rarely possible for one soul to just give its truth to another.  No-one can travel on our behalf the road we ourselves have chosen for  our present lifetime. As everyone is free to choose which way they would  like to travel, my work can only provide signposts. 

To enable us to make wise choices, it is essential to work on developing  our faculties of discrimination and discernment, which are part of  everyone’s Divine heritage. You alone, hand in hand with God and the  Angels, who are communicating with you through your inner guidance, can  tell what for you is worth keeping and what can be disregarded. Each one  of us has the right to select and choose what feels right and therefore  represents their truth. And when we are searching for solutions to the  problems that present themselves to us, the best way of finding the  right ones is by first and foremost looking at it from the spiritual  perspective of life.
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Enlightenment’
•    ‘Young Gods In The Making’
•    ‘Pathfinders And Lightbringers’
•    ‘The Full Moon’
•    ‘Disasters’
•    ‘You Are Your Own Creators’
•    ‘The Religion Of The New Age’
•    ‘Varying Perceptions Of Life – Why?’

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 12, 2018)

_*Prayer Of Thanksgiving
*_
​ _*



*_

Thank You, Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
For the miracle and wonder of Your Creation
That with every new day unfolds before us
In everything that is in our lives.

Thank You for manifesting Your boundless love
Through the abundance of Mother Earth and all her kingdoms.
Thank You for allowing us to take part in them and
Grant us the gift of Your wisdom
And teach us to recycle more and more,
Until Your gifts are available in equal measure 
To all Your children of the Earth.

Thank You for Your wisdom and truth
That is flowing ever more powerfully
Directly from Your loving heart
Into ever more human hearts and souls.

Thank You for the increasing awareness
Of Your true nature and our own
And show us ways of bringing forth 
The highest and noblest within us,
Until we too have become worthy of being called 
One of Your beloved sons/daughters of the Earth.

Amen​ 
 From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’
​ 
​ * * *​ ​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 13, 2018)

_*The New Kind Of Hope

*_​ _




_​ The Aquarian Age is presenting us
With the gift of a new kind of hope, faith and trust,
As they have never been known in earthly life before. 
They are realistic and justified because they are built on 
A solid foundation of understanding and the knowledge 
That there really is a great evolutionary plan of life,
Which has always been unfolding as it should,
Showing clearly that everything has always been well 
With us and our world, in spite of the fact that
To this day it frequently doesn’t look that way.

The plan’s unfolding of past ages
Is the evidence we need to show us
That the reins of our world have always been 
Resting securely in God’s loving hands,
And that our race has always been steered safely 
Through Earth life’s many diverse lessons.
Supervised and protected by the Highest Forces
We have constantly moved forwards and upwards 
On the evolutionary spiral of life.
That leaves no shadow of a doubt
In my mind that this will forever continue.

The renewal of hope in our world 
Is the most important aspect of the Aquarian gifts.
But what is hope?
It’s an inner knowingness that regardless 
Of the things that are still happening in our world
The life we have been given has always,
Individually and collectively,
Been part of the Great Architect’s evolutionary plan.

Hope grows from trusting that the wisdom and love
Of the Great Father/Mother of all life
Has been guiding and protecting each one of us
In the course of many lifetimes
And that when looked at from the right perspective, 
Our existence is indeed a very good one. 

Hope springs eternally from 
The inner guidance every human being receives. 
No matter how closed off some may still be
With regard to matters of the spirit,
They still contain the Christ Spirit,
Though so far merely in seed form.
Their Highest or God Self has never left them. 
It is always there to protect and guide each soul
Through all experiences of its earthly life. 

Coaxed onwards and upwards 
On the evolutionary spiral of life by 
The living God within who encourages us
To try, try again – many times against all the odds,
The small earthly self in the end succeeds 
To overcome its self-imposed limitations.
In spite of itself it has grown in 
Understanding and wisdom, which can
And indeed are meant to be found in even
The most traumatic and harrowing experiences.

There is a higher aspect to everyone’s nature.
Independent of how low and depraved 
The earthly self has become,
Known as the living God within.
It endows us with the hope and strength, 
Courage and determination we need to endure 
What cannot be changed and start again,
If need be many times over.

This is especially true after total 
Personal and collective breakdowns.
It’s hope that helps us to reconstruct 
Our whole being and the world around us.
Hope makes us go in search of healing 
Whenever we are hurt and wounded.
With hope we know intuitively
That better things will come our way,
If we but persevere.

Hope is the Great Spirit’s eternal gift to humankind.
It’s the driving force of the power of love 
That through famines and wars, 
Disasters and all other types of destruction
Has always moved humankind and its world 
Inexorably onwards and upwards 
To evolve into ever more beautiful
Manifestations of the Divine,
Who will eventually be capable of 
Exploring life on ever higher levels.

Hope enables us earthlings to trust that, in truth,
The moment of physical death is not an ending,
Merely a transformation into a different lifestate,
A new beginning and a release into
The greater freedom of our true home, 
The world of light, where those 
Who have gone before us
Are waiting to welcome us.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Dealing With The Shadows Of The Past’
​ 
 From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’
​ 
​ * * *​ ​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 14, 2018)

_*From A Distance
*_
​ _*



*_

From a distance
The world looks blue and green
And the snow capped mountains white,
From a distance.
The ocean meets the stream
And the eagle takes to flight.

From a distance,
There is harmony
And it echoes through the land.
It’s the voice of hope,
It’s the voice of peace,
It’s the voice of every soul.

From a distance,
We all have enough
And no one is in need.
And there are no guns, 
No bombs and no disease,
No hungry mouths to feed.

From a Distance,
We are instruments
Marching in a common band,
Playing songs of hope,
Playing songs of peace
That are the songs of every soul.

God is watching us,
God is guiding us
And showing the way.
Not from a distance
But from within.

From a distance,
You look like my friend,
Even though we are at war.
From a distance,
I just cannot comprehend
What all this fighting’s for.

From a distance,
There is harmony
And it echoes through the land.
It’s the hope of hopes
And the love of loves
That’s in the heart of every soul.

God is watching us,
God is guiding us
And showing the way.
Not from a distance
But in our own hearts.

Recommended Viewing:
‘From A Distance’
​ 
From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 15, 2018)

_*Wisdom From The Prophet Mohamed
*_
​ _*




*_​ ‘The greatest Jihad is to battle your own soul, to fight the evil within yourself.’

‘Do not consider the smallest good deed as insignificant. Even meeting someone with a cheerful face is a good deed.’

‘Allah does not judge human bodies and appearances. He knows our hearts and soul and looks only at our deeds.’

‘Knowledge raises the low and ignorance brings down the mighty.’

‘Do not grow weary of your prayers because nobody has ever been destroyed through them.’

‘Be patient. It is the most important of all things.  Learn from the past and labour for good.’

‘Attaching no value to the world means attaching no undue value to    others. Attaching no value to others starts with attaching no undue    importance to oneself.’

‘Reflection is the key that opens the inner doors to mercy. Do you not see? One first reflects and then repents!’

‘There are three indications of a person’s greatness: not complaining in    the face of calamity, not groaning in the face of pain and not   praising  oneself.’

‘Learn what you will, but know that so long as you do not implement what you learn, Allah will give you no reward for it.’

‘Believers are those who are aware that God is watching them. Such    servants restrain their desires and prepare themselves for the    Hereafter. The hijr, an obligation that lasts until Doomsday, is the    road that leads from ignorance to knowledge, from forgetting Allah to    seeking Him, from sin to obedience, and from obduracy to repentance.’

‘Those who show patience when they cannot obtain something, contentment    when they achieve it and fortitude upon losing it have awareness.’

‘Those who love prefer to please those whom they love instead of pleasing themselves.’

‘Those who believe in Allah are like pearls. Wherever they may be, that’s where they are beautiful.’ 
Allah is but one of the many words that are used in our world for God.
Islam is a word for total surrender to God. 
Jihad is a word for the spiritual struggle within oneself against sin,
also for the battle against the enemies of Islam,
i.e. the total surrender to the will of God.
​ Totally surrendering to God is when we    freely and willingly submit our whole being to God’s will and laws, for   they are the laws of life. These laws are love and evolution, i.e.   constantly moving forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of   life and growing into ever kinder and more loving, compassionate and   tolerant God-like beings. 

To me total surrender means conducting my life in ways that refuse to do   anything that is not in keeping with the Divine laws, and the advice  of  my wise one within, my very own inner living God, Christ and Highest   Self. I refuse to take advantage of others and suppressing them and   their God-given rights, like freedom of choice. I say no to hurting and   wounding anyone in thoughts, words and deeds, and anything else that is   not in keeping with the Divine laws and my own true nature. That’s the   way I want to conduct my life, not because someone says so and is  trying  to force me. These are my guidelines and I follow them  voluntarily  because that’s the only way I can be true to my real nature  as a  son/daughter of God. 

Total surrender to the will and power of God’s laws is the final stage   of all human development on the earthly plane of life. And in that sense   alone will the word Islam – not the religion – soon be taking over our   whole world. God’s kingdom will then be ruling supreme through love  and  goodwill, tolerance and compassion towards all races and lifeforms  that  share our planet with us. This can only come to pass because our  world  and everything in it has been saved and redeemed by everyone’s  own  Christ nature. And that’s the only way the Christ Spirit can bring  it  about.

I believe that one by one the religions that still exist in our world   will disappear. The more they reveal themselves and their leaders for   what they truly are, the less people are going to feel inclined to   follow them and swear their allegiance to them. This will continue until   all that is left will be the following: 
There is only one religion, the religion of love.
There is only one country, the whole of Mother Earth. 
There is only one race and chosen people, the whole of humankind.
There is only one gender, who is androgynous, whole and holy.
There is only one language, the language of the heart.
And there is only one God, the God of love,
The Great Father/Mother of all life
And the Spirit of the Universal Christ, 
The Light of all lights and the Sun of all suns,
Their only born Son/Daughter.
They are one Holy Trinity, who is
Omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient.

From ‘The Religion Of The New Age’ 

 ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’
​ 
From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 16, 2018)

_*Establishing God’s Kingdom On Earth
*_
​ _*




*_​ The following is the essence of a  message from the White Eagle group of spirit guides on the theme of  surrender. It appeared in one of the Reader’s Letters of Stella Polaris  August/September 2017: ‘For doing your share of establishing God’s  kingdom on the Earth, your small earthly self freely and willingly needs  to surrender * its whole being to the Highest Forces of life. This does  not mean entering into a state of apathy. On the contrary, it consists  of the willingness to stand up and be counted as one of the healers and  lightbringers of your world whose consciousness is rooted in the strong  inner certainty that all life rests safely in the hands of God and the  Angels. Irrespective of what may still have to happen on the Earth  plane, you not merely believe but know with utter conviction that  everything will work out well in the end. The main requirements for this  pathway are conducting your life in healthy and wholesome ways, and  learning to control your emotions and the stilling of your earthly mind.  

‘The best way of dealing with and overcoming that which is evil in your  world is by spreading the spiritual knowledge and wisdom we are bringing  you. This needs to continue until the last person on Earth has become  aware of God’s true nature and their own, and the working of the  Universal laws and how it affects all lifeforms throughout the whole of  Creation. Encourage those with whom you are sharing your knowledge that  they do the same with what they are receiving and that with as many  people as possible. Without making a contribution towards dissolving  that which is bad, evil and ugly in your world in the light of God’s  sacred wisdom and truth, your efforts could never amount to more than a  mere scratching of the surface of removing the evil that is caused by  people’s ignorance * of their true nature and the higher purpose of why  they are on the Earth. 

‘When you share your spiritual knowledge with as many as possible, you  are making a very real and valid contribution to the process of  evolution and growth that constantly seeks to remove bad conditions and  replace them with good, right and beautiful ones. Aspiring healers and  lightbringers need to add their own insights that come to them  intuitively from their inner teacher to the information received from us  and other trustworthy sources. Through this humankind’s store of God’s  wisdom and truth on the Earth will constantly be increasing. And when  everybody does their share of distributing God’s light that is thus  received, it will not take long until the last remnants of the darkness  of earthly ignorance have been absorbed into it. 

‘Please, dear Friends, do not think of any spiritual writings as set in  concrete to last forever. This includes the sacred texts of the  religions of your world and any teachings that were given by us earlier.  Spiritual knowledge is always meant to be enlarged and enhanced by the  fresh revelations that are reaching you and your world from the Angels  and us. We spirit guides and helpers are merely the servants of those on  the higher and highest levels of life. We are their channels of  communication, the same as you are, and we can only pass onto you  whatever they are giving us. 

‘Generously share the knowledge that comes to you with anyone who is  receptive for it in the circle of your family and friends around your  world. Ask them to share with those around them, so that they too can  spread the news that all is well with your world and that many good  things are in store for anyone who willingly contributes to the movement  that takes all of you ever closer to the new golden age * of peace and  prosperity on the Earth. 

‘Refuse to worry about souls who are too young and inexperienced to  understand, for in due course they will be removed from earthly life.  They will be spending their future lifetimes on a much younger planet *,  where their spiritual development will continue there. Through this  they will be assisting their new home planet with its evolution, the  same as you have been doing with Mother Earth for a very long time  indeed. Having received their initial training as human beings there,  the young ones will take their earthly personalities and the Karma they  have created thus far with them.’ 
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Cleansing Human Consciousness’
•    ‘The New Golden Age’
•    ‘Ignorance – The Cause Of All Evil’
•    ‘They Will Rise From Their Graves’
•    ‘Colonising A New Planet’

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *



​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 17, 2018)

_*Be The Christ Star
*_
_*




*_​ There now follows the essence of another  teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in  Stella Polaris August/September 2017 under the heading ‘The Gentle  Brother’: ‘All human beings in earthly life, as well as those who are  presently resting and recuperating in our world, are born of God’s  infinite and eternal, all-loving, giving and forgiving spirit. It is the  same spirit that manifests itself in the beauty of nature, the power of  the elements as well as in all human beings. At least potentially each  one of you possesses every one of its characteristics and powers, and  also the ability to create without restrictions and boundaries. 

‘Do not allow the mind of your small frightened earthly selves to get in  the way of your overall vision of life and how you think about it. In  your daily lives and contacts, whether you are working or resting, and  even in dreamtime, do your best to move beyond the restrictions that  your existence in physicality places upon you. The way any one of you  perceives things is always a question of consciousness and because the  power of thought * is mighty, whether you are as yet aware of this or  not, what you think that’s what you are and will become. 

‘Now, in your imagination create a Christ Star with its blazing light  radiating into your world. You are in the centre of this Star, for in  truth each one of you IS the Star. From your hearts, loving or  otherwise, the vibrations of your consciousness are constantly flowing  into and penetrating the ethers that surround you. And that is the place  where those who have developed the ability to rise above the concerns  of earthly life, receive God’s power and love, courage and strength that  knows no malfunctions. 

‘And because God is omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient, S/He  unfailingly knows the way of all things and the answers to every  question you may ever care to ask. Wise ones trust that with God all  things really are possible. They appreciate that God not only dwells  within the innermost core of their own being and fills every cell and  atom of their whole being, but also everybody else’s. 

‘The realisation that you are God, the point within the circle at the  centre of the blazing Christ Star, will help you to find the peace of  mind and the deep inner peace you could never find in the past. Having  found them, you are filled with Divine love and experience first hand  how it expresses itself in earthly life. Every one of your thoughts,  words and actions is now motivated by the Christ Spirit of the living  God within you, the light of the Sun above and beyond the Sun in the sky  above you.

‘The collective light of the whole of humankind is the Son/Daughter of  the Great Father/Mother of all life. The human love for the whole of  God’s Creation and everything within it is this light that manifests  itself in your love for nature and everything that is good, right and  beautiful, and also for music and the music contained in words carefully  chosen and strung together like precious strings of pearls. The Divine  love makes you tolerant towards other people’ beliefs and their ways of  life. You become ever more compassionate and uncritical, kind and  loving, and have no longer any problems seeing the good that is  contained in everything. You instinctively follow your inner guidance  and intuitively know the best course of action in any given moment.

‘The six-pointed star is a symbol of the Christ Star. It represents  human intelligence when spirit and matter are working together in  perfect harmony and balance. This Star has a powerful vibration and its  sound is part of the music of the spheres. Loving God’s way is only  distantly related with what in earthly life is frequently called love  with its passions and desires. The more your Christ nature takes over  its earthly counterpart, the more easily flows the light of your joint  compassion and beauty, wisdom and love into the world around you.

‘Alas, to this day many in earthly life are still surrounded by a kind  of barrier that acts like a dense fog. This mist is waiting to be  dissolved by the light of the Sun beyond the Sun, i.e. the spiritual  wisdom and truth of the Highest, when the right time for the winds of  the heavenly world, the highest levels of life, brings them. Each one of  you is a tiny spark of the Christ Spirit and Its great light is waiting  to eventually start burning in all human hearts. And you are the only  person who can uncover this light inside you, to care for and nurture it  until it has the power of shining so brightly that the fogs of Earth  disperse before it. 

‘When this light is carefully and thoughtfully applied to wherever it is  needed, in the end it grows so strong that it has the power of a wind  from the Heavens that blows through the consciousness of those  surrounding you and gets rid of whatever is troubling them. As you  mature spiritually, the conditions of your life change and the concerns  of earthly life, which you found so troublesome in the past, no longer  affect you this way. This is because you are now viewing everything that  happens from the right perspective, i.e. as lessons that are part of  the karmic debts some of you still have to pay, and therefore merely  passing phases in humankind’s individual and collective development.’ 
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Candle’
•    ‘Light Up Our World’
•    ‘Letting Our Light Shine’
•    ‘Christ – The Light Of Our World’
•    ‘Knowledge – Light Of Our World’
•    ‘On The Soul Level We Are All Christians’
•    ‘When Will The Kingdom Come?’
•    ‘The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’
•    ‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘Learning To Fly’​ 
 From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’​ ​ * * * ​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 18, 2018)

_*The Road To Heaven
*_
_*





*_​The  following is the essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides that came to me as a Monday Thought 4th September 2017:  ‘We, your spirit friends and helpers, although we are now dwelling in  the world of light, we too once walked the pathway of earthly life.  That’s why we know the sorrows and difficulties of existing in a  physical body that cannot yet perceive the beauty and wonders of the  higher and highest worlds. We appreciate how hard the demands and  temptations of your darkened road are. Yet, every one of you without  exception has to walk it and eventually reaches the point when you have  spiritually matured sufficiently to accept the conditions in which you  find yourself.

‘When you understand that every experience that  ever came your way served the wise higher purpose of teaching you  something, you begin to trust that the loving arms of the Great White  Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, will forever be with you, to guide  and protect and show you the way. Part of this are the Angels and  Masters of the Christ Circle, the highest level of the spirit realm. All  those on the less elevated levels are serving the higher ones.  Something like a veil of consciousness separates earthly life from the  spirit world and all of us together, you on your side and we on our side  of the veil, are God’s children and siblings in the great family of  life. Aware of the trials and tribulations that are an inevitable part  of every earthly existence, each time we come to you it is done with a  great longing in our hearts. We wish to help ever more of you to realise  your own inner powers, and to tell you about the beautiful states of  life that in the fullness of time will be waiting for each one of you.

‘It’s  important for you to know that even the smallest effort of helping  others find their way through their present existence is worthwhile and  will never be wasted. Even though you are unlikely to see the results,  keep on keeping on your predestined pathway back into God’s light, your  true home and sharing the learning your find along the way with those  around you. They too have a right to know that this is the road that in  the end leads all of you into the light of conscious awareness of your  oneness with God and all life. That which is commonly known in your  world as Heaven is a metaphor for a heavenly life that is filled with  such bliss and peace that at present it will be quite beyond your  imagination.

'So, while you are in this earthly life, dear  Friends, dream what you want to dream, go where you wish to go and be  what you would like to be, provided you are willing to work hard enough.  If you don’t succeed, it doesn’t matter too much, as there will always  be another lifetime and this will continue until the curriculum of the  school of earthly life can teach you no more. Meanwhile it needs bearing  in mind that whatever we do is our creation and that all life and  everything within it moves in never-ending circles. As a result, that  which we send into our world must return to us. This means that in every  new lifetime we are sowing the seeds for all future ones.

'Those  who insist on spreading fear, anger and aggression now, will inevitably  have to face more of the same next time round. And for those who choose  to send the Christ Light from their loving hearts as their contribution  towards the blessing and healing of our world and bringing peace, their  energies too on their return journey are constantly gathering in  strength and becoming every more powerful. The harvest of these wise  ones is sure to be most bountiful and rich.'

 From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’
​ 
​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 19, 2018)

_*A Sigh
*_
​ 




​ Sigh no more, ladies, sigh no more,
Men were deceivers ever;
One foot in sea, and one on shore,
To one thing constant never.
Then sigh not so,
But let them go,
And be you blithe and bonny,
Converting all your sounds of woe
Into Hey nonny, nonny.

Sing no more ditties, sing no more
Of dumps so dull and heavy;
The fraud of men was ever so,
Since summer first was leavy.
Then sigh not so,
But let them go,
And be you blithe and bonny,
Converting all your sounds of woe
Into Hey nonny, nonny.

William Shakespeare
English poet, playwright and actor
1564-1616

* * *
​ Sigh no more, dear Ladies.
The patriarchy is definitely over
And with it the domination of the
Male forces of our world 
Over their feminine counterpart.
A golden age already is in full swing
That with the passing of time will
Establish in our world the total
Equality of the genders,
Peacefully and harmoniously
Both of them together will be 
Striving to serve the highest good 
And the greatest joy of all.

But if you have to sigh, dear Ladies,
Do so for those among the males of our species
Who are finding it hard to adjust to their new role
As equal partners of the women around them.
Tap into gift of the love and wisdom
You have inherited from the Great Mother.
Use it freely to teach the men 
You come into contact with 
How to treat all women with 
The respect they deserve as the 
Ones through whom life is given.

Aquarius 
2017

Recommended Viewing:
Un Sospiro
By Franz Liszt
(A Sigh)

•    Video 1
•    Video 2

Best watched full screen.

 From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’
​ 
​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 20, 2018)

*Epilogue

*_*The Four Agreements
*_​ 




​ Agreement  1: Be impeccable with the use  of your words and speak with integrity.  Say only what you mean. Avoid  using words that work against you and  forget about gossiping of any  kind. Instead use the power of your word  only for speaking the truth  and of love. 

Agreement 2: Don’t take  anything personally. Nothing others are doing  is really because of you.  What they say and do is based on their  personal evolutionary plan of  life, their perception of the realities  of our existence and their  dreams, not yours. By making ourselves  immune to the opinions and  actions of others we avoid exposing  ourselves to unnecessary suffering.  This is particularly useful when it  comes to forgiving someone.  Realising that it is our small earthly  self’s ego that occasionally gets  hurt and never the great ego of our  Highest of Christ Self, in whom we  are all one, makes wise decisions  whether to participate in other  people’s ego games or not easy.

Agreement 3: The Age of  Aquarius is with us and the Age of Pisces, the  age of dishonesty and  deception, is over. Aquarius symbol is the Divine  Waterbearer, who pours  the cleansing and healing waters of wisdom and  truth into the  consciousness of  every individual human being and our  whole world. We  have reached the age of  wisdom and truth, which the  Angels are waiting  to bring to each one of us intuitively, through our  inner guidance,  directly from the heartmind of God, the source of our  being. The time is  over for assuming and accepting things at face  value, the way we were  frequently forced to do in the past. Let’s now  enjoy digging deep into  things to get to their roots and find out  whether they really are the  way they were once presented to us. Those  that really are, why are they  that way? 

Ecclesiastes 3:1-11 tells us: ‘To everything there is a  season and a  time for every purpose under the Sun.’ As the time for  finding the  truth has come, let’s no longer make assumptions. Yet,  whenever we are  tempted to do so, we need to remind ourselves that  assuming something  frequently makes an ‘ass out of u and me’. As  aspiring healers and  lightbringers we are in this life to courageously  ask intelligent  questions that express clearly what we wish to know.  This keeps avoids  the misunderstandings that are the cause of pain,  sadness and drama.  Following this rule alone can turn into a great life  transformer.

Agreement 4: Wise ones do what they can and give of  their best, even  though this is likely to change from moment to moment.  Naturally, it’s  different when they are healthy from when they are sick.  But no matter  what happens to them, they do their best under all  circumstances and  trust God and the Angels that they are going to do the  rest, as they  surely will. This saves them from self-judgement,  self-abuse and  regret, and the Universal laws are seeing to it that in  due course  nothing but more of the same can return to them.

Don Miguel Ruiz
From ‘The Code For Living’
Edited by Aquarius

​ Don  Miguel Ángel Ruiz (born 1952),  better known as Don Miguel Ruiz, is a  Mexican author of New Age  spiritualist and neoshamanistic texts. His  teachings are significantly  influenced by the work of Carlos Castaneda. 
 From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’
​ 
​ * * *​ ​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 22, 2018)

*What Is Love?
*
​ *



*
​
Love is the nature of the Universe and  also its law. This love wants all  its creatures to grow and evolve  through learning from their own  experiences. The true nature of  humankind is love because from love we  once came and to love each one  of us eventually returns. This world was  created to help every soul  discover and then integrate its Divine  qualities. That is why time and  again we have to return to it, until we  finally have learnt to love the  way our Creator loves us and all His/Her  creations. This way of loving  is by no means some kind of soppy  emotion. First and foremost it is  kindness, gentleness, consideration  and tolerance towards all life and  beings, including ourselves. 

To  my mind, learning to love this life and everything that is in it can   only come through an increased awareness of the true purpose and  meaning  of our present existence, and an understanding of the different  lessons  each soul has to face during its present lifetime. More than  anything  else astrology has helped me to become familiar with the  weaknesses and  pitfalls that are inherent in the negative aspects of  all signs. In  every new lifetime the earthly personality encounters  them, in the hope  of learning how to rise above and overcome them. 

It seems that  all human beings are naturally inclined to sit in  judgement over others.  Astrology helps me to observe the peccadilloes  and foibles of my  companions on the road of life, as well as my own,  with compassion and  kindness. It provides me with the wings to lift  myself above judging  others. Knowing the reasons for someone’s  behaviour and that they are my  sibling in the great family of life has  made all the difference to my  approach to life and all it contains.

Loving and accepting each  one totally and unconditionally is a natural  progression of this  development. It does away with the urge to sit in  judgement and when  someone behaves in a way that seems strange to me,  these days I can  smile instead of feeling irritated and annoyed. As far  as I am  concerned, each case is closed with the inner recognition:  ‘Ah, that’s  why they are doing this! Well, I am only here to change  myself, not  them. Let them get on with their lives and I with mine.’ To  help others  find that same tolerance through a better understanding of  their own  nature and others that’s what my Astro Files are all about.

May the White Eagle group of spirit guides have the last word. The  following is the essence of one of their teachings that came my way with  the Lodge’s Monday Thought for 25.2.2013: ‘You are in earthly life so  that you may learn how to love God’s way. This love sees the good in  others and that God’s hands is eternally weaving the loom of all life,  not merely humankind’s. This love consists of kindness and gentleness,  sympathy and understanding. It never means surrendering to unwise and  foolish demands. 

‘The more you focus your whole being on the Universal Christ’s love, the  more your fears dissolve. Faith gradually fills your whole being and  what Its voice through your inner guidance tells you to do, you have the  courage and strength to carry out. When the Christ love has taken over  your whole being, you have no difficulties recognising and doing only  that which is good, right and beautiful. Love is power, but this does  not mean one being dominating others. Loving God’s way provides you with  the power to know and do God’s will rather than your own.’
 Another teaching from the White Eagle  group of spirit guides arrived in my inbox with the Lodge’s Monday  Thought 7.11.2016 when I had just finished updating this chapter. The  following is its essence: ‘The light of the Universal Christ is the love  from which everything is created, including your own solar bodies. This  love is unique and infinite, and yet it manifests and expresses itself  in many different forms and varying degrees in human life. You do well  to recognise this love in whatever form it presents itself in earthly  life. And never forget that love is the only foundation from which your  own and everybody else’s solar body or body of light can be constructed.

‘With every loving and unselfish thought, word and action your Christ  nature develops. Each one of them increases the level of the Christ  light that gradually fills your whole being. This is the material from  which each solar body is constructed and that is the body you need to  enter and move about on the higher levels of life. Until it has been  created by you, you cannot move on to exploring these regions and  continue your studies there. The construction of every individual solar  body adds to the strength of the solar body of your whole world.’ 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Written With Love’
•    ‘My Interpretations Of The Sun Signs’

 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’
​ 
​ * * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 24, 2018)

*The Sacred Tree Of Life
*
​ 




​ The following is an extract from ‘The Mythology Of The Tree Of Life’:  ‘The concept of a tree of life as a many-branched tree is an  illustration of the idea that all life on Earth is related. With the  help of mythology and religions, philosophies and science, time and  again throughout the ages, the Angels introduced our world to the idea  of a tree of life as a symbol of evolution and growth. This mystical  concept draws humankind’s attention to the interconnectedness of all  life on our planet and a metaphor for the common descent of every  lifeform from the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life.

The tree’s part above the Earth  represents humankind’s earthly existence and its roots are going  simultaneously down into the spirit world, the inner level of life, that  which is hidden from normal earthly view and knowledge. Individually  and collectively, the more highly evolved we become, the higher our  branches reach into the sky and the more our roots penetrate into the  wisdom and knowledge of the spirit realm. Ultimately, this process  reconnects us with the conscious awareness of our oneness with God, the  source of our being.

The Norse religion’s tree of life is called Yggdrasil. It represents the  world and is sometimes considered to be a yew or an ash tree. Extensive  lore surrounds this tree. Accounts have survived of Germanic tribes who  honoured sacred trees within their societies, for example Thor’s oak,  sacred groves, the sacred tree at Uppsala and the wooden Irminsul  pillar. An 1847 depiction of the Norse Yggdrasil appears in the  Icelandic Prose ‘The Edda’ by Oluf Olufsen Bagge. _*
Yggdrasil
*_​ I am the root, I am the tree. 
I am the soul of harmony.

I am the leaf. I am the flower.
I am the moment and the hour.

I am all-life and transient death. 
I am the all-sustaining breath.

I am the Spring. I am the Fall.
I am the One, the source of all.

And though the Ash of Earth declines,
The wind of changes screams and whines,

My Will is limitless and strong.
My say: Eternal Summer’s song.

On now, on the deepest, innermost level of life,
Hand in hand with God and the Angels,
Yggdrasil, the sacred tree of life is healing,
And all life and lifeforms with it, 
From the lowest to the Highest
And from the Highest back to the lowest.
The human race and its world are healing 
And so is every aspect of my being .

Pauline Brehony
Last verse by Aquarius

​ Because our thoughts and words create  our reality on the inner level of life, so that in due course it can  manifest itself on the outer plane, how about including the last verse  in your daily prayers? 
From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *



​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 25, 2018)

_*A Tribute To Yggdrasil
*_






Like a basket of my good graces
I bring you this and set it at the base of the greatest ash tree.
What names once burned and turned this tree to ash?
Odin, Frigg, Thor, Balder and Tyr
Were among them.

Looking up, I catch glimpses of stars and water drops.
My faith in those dwelling on the Highest level of life
Tells me that there really are wells in the Heavens,
That this tree connects with all worlds
And that I am at its apex,
Alive and well to be able to bring you this.

Grow on, Yggdrasil.
Your roots reach deeper than I am presently able to go
And I pray don’t take me down to Níðhöggr.
The wrath of the patriarchy’s serpent
To this day is something I have to still my soul for.
Even though I now welcome the twin snakes
Of the beloved Great Mother’s wisdom and truth
And the way they are winding themselves
Peacefully and lovingly 
Around the caduceus of us and our world.
At the thought of this my spirit overflows with
Gratitude and praise for
The waters of consciousness from the Heavens
That are now flowing down your trunk
Into your roots, O Tree, and my mind.

Yggdrasil, a living pyre to the ashen old and bold ones.
The coldest nights usher its leaves to your doorstep.
The hottest days bring you a thirst for its eternal wells
Of God’s sacred wisdom and truth.
May you some day evolve into one of the wells
That feed and nurture Yggdrasil.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

* * *

What miracle is this?
A giant tree that stands thousands of feet high,
Its roots reach deep into the ground,
And at the same time the tree upholds the sky.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Tree Of Life’
•    ‘The Mythology Of The Tree Of Life’

 From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’
​ 
​ * * *​ ​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 30, 2018)

_*The Beauty, Wonder And Magic Of Trees
*_
​ 




​ I think that I shall never see
A poem as lovely as a tree.

A tree whose hungry roots are pressed
Into Mother Earth’s sweet loving breast.

A tree that looks at God all day
And lifts its many arms to pray.

A tree that may in summer wear
A nest of robins in its hair,

Upon whose blossoms snow has lain
And who loves every drop of rain.

Poems were made by fools like me,
But only God can make a tree.

Joyce Kilmer
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘In Praise Of Trees’
•    ‘The Birth Of An Oak Tree’​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 31, 2018)

_*The Tree Of Life
*_





​ Life’s wisdom is like a tree, a living  and rapidly expanding organism. And the tree of life is an analogy for  the invisible structure on which all the wisdom and knowledge that has  ever been gathered by anyone has grown. This tree is a living organism  that – like any other – needs continued sustenance and nurturing. Every  religion and belief system that our world has ever known is one of its  branches that has contributed towards its growth, some more successfully  than others. By adding to the knowledge that is already there, every  soul’s learning from its own experiences actively supports the growth of  the tree and contributes towards its wellbeing.

For as long as the tree continues to  thrive and expand, all is well. But, like with any tree, branches that  are no longer productive and have ceased growing, die and are eventually  chopped off by those in charge. In spiritual terms, ignorance is  darkness and knowledge is light, and each one of us is in this life to  grow into a seeker of truth and enlightenment. In my view, a sound  knowledge of the law of Karma is what every human soul on the Earth  plane requires most urgently. That, alas, is something that spiritual  writings like the Bible, the Koran and the Talmud only contain in  carefully hidden forms.

Revelations 22:2 of the Bible contains an  interesting astrological reference: ‘On either side of the river the  tree of life with its twelve kinds of fruit, yielding its fruit each  month. And the leaves of the tree were for the healing of the nations.’  My interpretation of this is: the two sides of the river are an  illustration of the two aspects of humankind’s existence, that on the  Earth plane and that in the world of spirit, our true home. All souls,  on both sides of the river, encounter the tree of life with its twelve  different types of fruit.

The zodiac with its twelve signs and  houses represents the various aspects of life’s experiences. In the  course of many lifetimes each sign and house yields its fruits to us in  many different ways, as one after the other, time and again we move  through each sign and house. The leaves of the tree of life are the  understanding and wisdom we glean from our experiences. They assist us  with our learning and growing, and any knowledge that is gathered during  our earthly sojourns is meant to be shared with those around us, so  they in turn can use it for the healing of themselves, the people in  their environment and also of our whole world. This will continue until  all nations have been healed and every soul within them, too.

One day when I was in great discomfort, I prayed:
‘Please, save me from pain!’
The Christ responded with: ‘To help you bring forth
My Divine characteristics, so that you can grow ever closer to Me,
Each one of My children of the Earth
Must become familiar with pain.
Unless you have waded through painful experiences yourself,
How else can you hope to
Appreciate the depth of another’s suffering?

As you can see, your suffering and worldly cares
Are essential parts of your earthly education.
They are My teaching aids that with the passage of time
Slowly take you back home into the oneness with Me,
Until you are fully re-united with Me.
So rejoice! The more profound your struggles
And the deeper your pain,
The closer your spirit and soul can draw to Me.

This is how, for a very long time unbeknown to your earthly self,
Your consciousness expands and your soul grows.
Yet, it can only do so through each living their own lives,
Gathering their own experiences, and feeling their feelings,
Sadness as much as joy, and happiness as much as pain.
So, whenever something seems too hard or heavy for you to bear,
And wherever you may find yourself, never despair!
Just reach out for My hand, call for Me and I will be there.

I am the only one who can help you work your way through whatever comes your way,
And although you are but one tiny twig on the tree of life and knowledge,
Each one of you is a many-faceted jewel,
Priceless, precious and loved beyond compare and of immense value to Me.
You are one of the most beautiful flowers in My eternal garden and
I am the gardener, who prunes you constantly,
So that you may flower and mature and bear ever more fruit.’

In spite of all that was said before, I had the audacity to say:
‘Please, give me only the things of life I enjoy.’
And the Christ replied: ‘Beloved child,
Isn’t it blessing enough that I have created you and given you life?
From love you come and to love you return,
For love is My true nature and yours.
You are on the Earth plane,
So that one day you will find the truth that is in Me.
And when I grant you the gift of the wisdom to comprehend it,
You will be able to appreciate and recognise that
Everything that is in your life is a loving sacrifice from Me
And that things, people and every experience
That comes your way are included in this.​ 
From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’
​ 

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 1, 2018)

_*The Mythology Of The Tree Of Life
*_





​The  concept of a tree of life as a many-branched tree is an illustration of  the idea that all life on Earth is related. With the help of mythology  and religions, philosophies and science, time and again throughout the  ages, the Angels introduced our world to the idea of a tree of life as a  symbol of evolution and growth. This mystical concept draws humankind’s  attention to the interconnectedness of all life on our planet and a  metaphor for the common descent of every lifeform from the Great White  Spirit, Father/Mother of all life.The  tree’s part above the Earth represents humankind’s earthly existence  and its roots are going simultaneously down into the spirit world, the  inner level of life, that which is hidden from normal earthly view and  knowledge. Individually and collectively, the more highly evolved we  become, the higher our branches reach into the sky and the more our  roots penetrate into the wisdom and knowledge of the spirit realm.  Ultimately, this process reconnects us with the conscious awareness of  our oneness with God, the source of our being.

To this day, among  humankind’s best friends on the Earth plane from the cradle to the  grave, quite literally, have been trees. Forever faithful and true,  never complaining no matter how much humankind sins against them, these  our most faithful and reliable companions of our earthly sojourns can be  relied upon to be there for us. Their blessings have constantly reached  through every aspect of our existence, from a shady resting place on  hot days, to generously providing the materials for the manufacture of  our first and last receptacles, the cradle and the coffin.

Trees  have always held a great fascination for humankind. In times gone by,  many cultures have honoured them as symbolisms and expressions of the  love and devotion of the Great Mother of all life to all her earthly  children. Life itself has been depicted as a tree and some of the myths  and legends surrounding this tree must be as old as life on Earth  itself. And so, it doesn’t come as a surprise that the Bible images  mentioned in the previous chapter were by no means invented by  Christianity. Adopted from the concepts of much older pagan traditions,  they were re-written to make them suitable to be included in the  teachings of the New Testament.

For example, the Greek Goddess  Hera’s magical apple garden contained the Tree of Life and the sacred  serpent. The Christmas tree is also one of the many symbols for the tree  of life or tree of knowledge. The custom of cutting an evergreen and  bringing it indoors goes back to ancient Norse Yule celebrations for the  return of the Sun during the shortest and darkest days of winter. It  was imported into the Christian teachings during the times when  converting the so-called pagans to their new faith was high on the  agenda.

Barbara Walker wrote in ‘The Woman’s Encyclopaedia Of  Myths And Secrets’: ‘On the night before a holy day, Roman priests  called Dendrophori or ‘tree-bearers’ cut one of the sacred pines,  decorated it and carried it into the temple of the Great Mother of all  life. Figures and fetishes attached to such trees in later centuries  seem to have represented the whole pantheon of pagan deities on the  World Tree.’ The modern Christmas tree followed this tradition in its  own way.

The tree of life is also known as the World Tree. In  ‘Man, Myth and Magic: The Illustrated Encyclopaedia of Mythology,  Religion and the Unknown, edited by Richard Cavendish, explains: ‘An  infinity of symbolic detail accompanies the different parts of the  world-tree… The cosmic tree often bore fruits which the Gods ate to  ensure their immortality: and so it became a tree of life.’

The  idea of trees as symbolisms of the Universe goes back to Scandinavian  mythology, where the Oden Ash or Yggdrasil was believed to possess this  quality. In India it was the fig tree or Asvattha. In the Hindu religion  the Banyan tree is the symbol of the tree of life. The Lord Buddha is  said to have meditated under such a tree until he found his  enlightenment. However, because the Buddha is as much a legendary figure  as the Master Jesus, the tales about this vary considerably regarding  the length of time this took and also the type of tree under which they  sat. Christianity has adopted the apple tree form the pagan traditions  and many other religions have similar ideas, including China and Russia.

The  Celts and Druids represented the World Tree as the sacred oak, which  with its branches and roots connected the three worlds of the  Upperworld, Middle-Earth, and Underworld. The concept of the axis mundi  also is visualized as a world tree, for example in the Mayan culture as  Wacah Chan. Wikipedia states: ‘It is a common shamanic concept, the  healer traversing the axis mundi to bring back knowledge from the other  world. The axis mundi both connects Heaven and Earth as well as  providing a path between the two…’

When, in times long gone by,  we walked the Earth as our own ancestors, we used the evergreen Holly  with its thorny leaves and red berries in our winter celebrations. The  Burning Bush of Moses’ vision was a holly. It was also important to the  Druids; it represented death and regeneration to them. And it was the  plant of Mother Holle or Hel, the Norse underworld Goddess. In Germany,  witches used Holly for making wands. Barbara Walker writes: ‘Red holly  berries showed the female blood-of-life colour, corresponding to white  mistletoe berries associated with male elements of semen and death.’ At  Yule tide, the winter festival of the Divine Marriage, these two plants  were displayed together.

 The Dionysian cult of Roman times  displayed the holly together with the ivy, as the symbol of feminine and  masculine balance during times of the solstice festival. Because of its  connection with sex it was renounced by the early Christian bishops,  Tertullian and the Council of Bracara in particular. Although it was  considered to be unfit for Christian celebrations, the practice of  adorning doorways with holly and kissing under the mistletoe continued.  The latter originally represented a blessing for the union between the  master and the mistress of a house. When the Church realised that these  ancient customs could not be suppressed altogether, the holly was  eventually declared to be symbolic of the crown of thorns and the drops  of blood on the Saviour’s head.

To this day, apples are  significant in our culture, from sayings like ‘The apple of my eye’ or  ‘an apple for the teacher,’ and ‘an apple a day keeps the doctor away’  to folk tales about Johnny Appleseed, and the always popular apple pie.  From the pagan traditions, Christianity adopted the apple tree as the  tree of knowledge in paradise. Its fruit was declared to be the key to  original sin, the fall of grace from God. John Bradner’s writes: ‘By  tradition the apple is the fruit of the Paradise Tree. It is used  sometimes as a symbol of Christ, the new or second Adam.’ However the  apple’s five-petalled blossoms, like the rose and pentagram, appeared in  the much older Indo-European tradition. Here it represents the  knowledge of sacred femininity, sexuality and immortality.

The  Goddesses’ magical paradise took the form of apple groves in many  traditions such as the Celtic ‘Apple Land’ of Avalon, the Norse Goddess  Idun’s magical apples kept the Gods immortal. And here we also encounter  the Greek Goddess Hera’s magical apple garden which contained the tree  of life and the sacred serpent, mentioned earlier. A significant  connection of the apple with witches and gypsies is the five-pointed  ‘star’ that contains the apple seeds in the core of every apple when cut  transversely. This relates to mythology about the Virgin Kore or Core  within her the Earth Mother Demeter. Isn’t it astonishing that, in this  instance, even the word ‘core’ has been preserved in the English  language?

Barbara Walker explains: ‘The five-pointed star in a  circle was the Egyptian hieroglyph for the underworld womb, where  resurrection was brought about by the mother-heart of transformations.’  This is how it came about that in later gypsy and pagan traditions the  apple symbolised the sacred union of the physical and the spiritual  world.

From ‘Healers And Healing’
​

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 3, 2018)

_*Adam And Eve*_

_*




*_
​From the earliest days of its descent into matter, humankind has asked questions like: ‘Who am I? Where do I come from and where am I going to? And how did we all come into being?’ You have a right to search into these things, in fact you are meant to do this and you are entitled to find out the truth, as much of it as any given time your race can digest and cope with. For a very long time you had to make do with allegories about a great many things, including the one about the first human beings. But, as by now sufficient numbers of you have grown into spiritual maturity to be able to grasp more of the full truth, the time has come for revealing to you that the tale of Adam and Eve is but a metaphor. It stands for the fact that the inner invisible part of every man is woman and that of every woman is man. 

About the first human beings in the book of Genesis of the Abrahamic religions I told you in 2:26: ‘Then God said: ‘Let us make man in our image, after our likeness and let them have dominion over the fish of the sea and over the fowl of the air and over the cattle and over all the wild beasts of the Earth and over every creeping one that creeps on the Earth.’ So God created man in His own image, in the image of God He created them. Male and female He created them.’ In Genesis 3:18 and 21-23 My teaching continued with: ‘Then the Lord God said: ‘It is not good that the man should be alone. I will make him a helper who is like him.’ … So the Lord God caused a deep sleep to fall upon Adam and he slept. And he took one of his ribs and closed up the place with flesh in its stead. And from the rib the Lord God had taken from Adam He made a woman and brought her to Adam. And Adam said: ‘This is now bone of my bones and flesh of my flesh. She shall be called woman, because she was taken out of man.’ This involves a play on words – wo-man is contained in man – works in the English language, but none of the others. 

I am the Father of the whole of Creation. My spirit is the masculine aspect of the Divine, known in your world as God, Fire and Air, creative ideas and the thought processes and intellect to communicate them to My feminine counterpart, the Goddess. She is the Mother and the soul of the whole of Creation. The elements Earth and Water represent My soft sensitive feeling side through whom I express My idea and bring them into manifestation in your world and all others. Created in My image, all these things are also in you. 

The story of Adam and Eve has provided a large part of your world with an allegory of the creation of the first human beings and the highly complex psychological processes of initiation that every human spirit that goes forth from Me has to undergo. The tale was invented to explain them in the most simple terms possible, which could be easily be grasped by ordinary men and women at that particular phase in humankind’s evolution. The esoteric truth behind it is that Adam, the man, represents Consciousness and Eve, the woman, psyche, the man’s soul. Each one of you contains both. 

In My mind I first the perfect prototype, which means that like Me he is whole because he contains all My aspects and characteristics. From this emerged the primordial being Adam of the sacred texts, where his pre-conscious state is described as a deep sleep. In this state I took one side from him – not a rib, as it was misinterpreted in later versions of My teachings about this process of Creation. This part of My wisdom is very old indeed because I gave it to your world in ancient times. It found its way into the Judaic tradition from the much older traditions of the ancient Greeks. They in turn had extracted their spiritual knowledge from the ancient Egypt culture that predated them, and so forth. The part truth that Eve was created from Adam’s side was lost in translation, because people in those days could simply not yet grasp that this did not mean one side of his physical body, but his inner self and subconscious. The whole truth, which you are now ready to receive, is that Eve, the woman, was and always will be an individual spirit, who is whole in her own right, the same as Adam, the man.

But, now you are ready to grasp that Adam is a symbolism for My consciousness and also yours. In both genders he represents the masculine aspect. Eve is his feminine counterpart, psyche or soul. You can surely see for yourself that the Fall from Eden is a metaphor for humankind’s psyche taking its consciousness into the identification with its physical body. It was no fall or accident, but a necessary evolutionary step for helping each one of you to become aware that in truth you are an individual spark of Me, My child, each one whole and complete with its own masculine consciousness and feminine soul aspect, just like Me. 

The purpose behind creating you as men and women has been and still is the development of these parts in equal proportions. The two eventually have to be perfectly balanced in you, the way they are in Me. To achieve this, all human spirits have to reincarnate sometimes into male physical bodies and on other occasions into female ones. It was for evolutionary purposes that your other half had to remain hidden from your own view for a very long time. That’s why you were provided with two levels of awareness, a conscious and a subconscious one. 

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’


* * *​ 


​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 4, 2018)

_*The Fall Of Humankind





*_​ The following is the essence of an Inner  Teaching by the White Eagle group of spirit guides in Stella Polaris  Aug/Sept 2007: ‘Without the dark you would be unable to see the light of  the Sun and the stars. And without having walked in the darkness of  ignorance of God’s true nature and your own, you would never even begin  to realise that there is indeed something more and higher to reach for. 

‘We know that our Creator is omnipotent, that His/Her great plan of life  as unfailing and that nothing and nobody in the whole of Creation has  the power to interfere with its unfolding. Cataclysms like the sinking  of Atlantis happened because of a lack of equilibrium between the forces  of good and evil, which may be regarded as accidental by some, but this  is not so. The Universal forces never allow the reigns of the Universe  to slip out of their hands. Nothing is outside the will and power of  God, the masculine aspect of the Divine Trinity, the same as nothing is  beyond the reach of the wisdom and the love of the Great Mother, the  Goddess. 

‘What some see as ‘The Fall of Humankind’ was an event of cosmic  proportions that was created for the benefit of the spiritual  development of God’s children of the Earth. This process eventually  brings about an awakening of the Divine spark in human hearts and later  the realisation of humankind’s power to choose for itself, the gift of  freewill. If your soul had not entered into the darkness of matter, you  would never have become conscious of yourself and the powers within you  and your relationship with God. That is the true purpose of everyone’s  existence in physicality. 

‘The Divine light from the heart centre of light breathes tiny sparks of  Itself into earthly life where each one is clothed in dense matter. The  spark can be likened to a seed that is sown in the soil of the Earth.  Under the influence of the darkness of its existence the seed in due  course is reached and cracked open by the warmth and sunlight it  receives from above to help it to grow. That also happens to every soul  and the pressure of what is known to humankind as evil works on each  earthly self so that with the passing of time, the suffering that has to  be endured as a result forces it to reach heavenwards and grow. 

‘That is how from a non-conscious spark the Divine aspect of your nature  expands almost imperceptibly for a long time. Through many ages the  consciousness of your small self keeps on growing. This continues until  you have mastered the earthly plane of life and are capable of taking  charge of yourself as well as shouldering the responsibility for the  present state of your world. This shows that you have become the master  of yourself. By then you have acquired various bodies or vehicles that  allow you to function with equal ease on different planes of  consciousness and life. Having learned self-mastery and mastery of the  other planes that have become your field of action, you have become  God-conscious and are therefore at one with the Great Father/Mother. You  are free.

‘Every human being has a spiritual or Divine urge within, but also a  small earthly self whose mind at first is at war with its indwelling  spirit and soul. Good and evil are like two wheels at work that are  waiting to become one. They represent the higher and lower aspects of  life. The higher is called into action through the lower path of  suffering, which serves the wise purpose of helping each one of you to  eventually grow into a perfect son/daughter of God, a Christed one in  their own right. This is the meaning of all people shall be raised up to  the Son/Sun and in the end be one with and part of Its radiance.

‘While it was still unconscious of itself as an individual, the spirit  came down to the Earth plane and was clothed in a physical body to help  it realise its individuality and later to return into the consciousness  awareness of its own Divinity and the living God within. As we have  pointed out many times before, there are two aspects to your nature. One  is all good, that’s the pure spirit who longs for nothing but being  with God. Your earthly personality is its counterpart, who strives to  assert and express itself in ways it considers as its freedom, for the  simple reason that it does not yet know what that really means. 

‘This continues until your earthly self learns to attune itself  peacefully and harmoniously to the will and desires of its all good or  God Self, submitting and surrendering itself to it completely. Your  Highest Self is the pure Spirit of God, who has always been working with  you on your pathway of spiritual evolution. When your earthly self has  learned to work harmoniously with your Christ Spirit, your suffering on  the cross of earthly life is over. As you can see, the so-called fall of  humanity has been a process of evolution which was designed to teach  every one of you how to take charge of the weaknesses and desires of  your lower earthly nature. There never has been a violation of the  Divine evolutionary plan.

‘The purpose of that which is known as evil or darkness in your world is  the bringing forth of good. Out of evil cometh good and out of darkness  cometh light. In the beginning there was darkness and God said: ‘Let  there be light!’ And there was light. Ultimately, all dark and  inharmonious conditions in earthly life are for humankind’s highest good  and greatest joy by teaching you something. Rest assured that there is a  great plan of life that is held safely in the hands of the Great  Architect of the Universe. Nothing happens outside of it. A wise higher  purpose is hidden behind everything that happens on the Earth plane and  for every individual soul, as well as for the whole of your world, the  great plan provides a final outcome that is beautiful.’ 
 From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’
​ 
​ * * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 5, 2018)

_*Uranus And Gaia*_

_*When Creation Was Begun – According To Greek Legend
*_
_*




*_​The ancient myths and legends that have come down to us throughout the ages, without exception, have always contained important esoteric messages that to this day can help us in our search for a better understanding of the purpose and meaning of our race’s and our world’s existence. For as long as we still insisted on taking these tales literally and interpreted them exoterically, from a purely earthly view, their true higher meanings had to remain hidden. Yet, as soon as the light of our inner teacher or intuition penetrates them, each one without hesitation begins to reveal the precious spiritual treasures they have contained ever since the Angels and Masters on the highest levels of life gave them to our world.

Take for example the psalms of the Bible. They are so old that their origins are lost in the mists of time. Most of them are believed to have been written by King David and King Solomon, and that this probably took place in Jerusalem during the tenth century BC. King David lived from about 1037 to 967 BC. However, some of the psalms, if one looks carefully at the words, must have been written after the Jewish exile in Babylon when Cyrus, the King of Persia, invaded and took over the Babylonian empire. He decreed that the Jews should be allowed back to rebuild their temple. This took place around 539BC and the years following. Therefore it is possible that the psalms were written over a period of well over 500 years. Because by the time the Jesus legend came into being, the psalms had been well established as devotional songs and poems, they were included in the New Testament. Even the Master’s supposedly dying words on the cross ‘My God, My God. why have you forsaken me’ had been taken from Psalm 22. 

Psalm 91:4 promises: ‘He will cover you with His feathers and under his wings you shall trust. His truth shall be your shield and buckler.’ Buckler is an old fashioned word for a small round shield. It is usually held by a handle or warn on the arm, as a means of protection and defence. 

Telling us things like the above was good enough for humankind’s limited grasp of God’s wisdom and truth when the various parts of the Bible were written, especially way back when the Psalm came into being, but still at the time when the Jesus legend was written. That’s why in St. John 1:5 we are told: ‘In the beginning was the Word and the Word was with God…’ But thanks be to God and the Angels, since then our perception of the spiritual background of life, of God and of ourselves has changed and increased dramatically and we are expected, by going within and working with our inner teacher, to work on finding out how Creation really did begin. By now, we know that God’s truth cannot be found in books and that, no matter how high and holy they may be, it may only be partly revealed to us there. Time and again we all have been placed in this life, so that in the end each one of us in their own right should be guided to their own conclusion that this kind of truth can only be found within.  

The main purpose of the times we spend on the Earth plane is to help us all to evolve into seekers of wisdom and truth. Irrespective of whether someone is as yet aware of this or not, each one of us has been placed in this life to do their share of getting an ever better grasp of God’s Divine wisdom and truth. As we fulfil this task, the individual and collective consciousness of our world slowly expands. Like the early Christians were during the Piscean Age, we are the pioneers of the Aquarian Age. We are here to find new and better ways of living and being through a greater understanding of the spiritual concepts that lie behind all life and each is required to make their contribution towards this. I am all for keeping and preserving that which was good in the past. 

Having done that, each one of us has to get on with climbing the spiritual mountain, hand in hand with God and the Angels, yet on our own. The work we do and the treasures we find set those who follow behind us free to make their own discoveries. That, in my view, is the only way humankind will ever be able to achieve some real progress. As our knowledge of God, the Universe and ourselves will always continue to grow, I believe that in our search for truth a cautionary note does not come amiss. Before God every soul stands alone, i.e. the perception of what this concept means is unique to every soul and that is why everybody’s truth will always vary slightly from anyone else’s. 

Human souls yearn for stability and security, yet, for as long as we expect to find them on the Earth plane, we shall look in vain and that for the simple reason that they are not meant to be found there. In our explorations into certainties and absolute truths we may turn to a host of sources in the hope of finding them, But in the end each one of us has to discover for themselves that they do not exist anywhere. This is because all life – including ours and that of our world – is relentlessly moving forwards and upwards on an evolutionary spiral that constantly takes us and our world onto ever higher levels of consciousness. This process eventually returns each one of us into the oneness with our Creator. 

As established in other parts of the jottings, the law of life is evolution. Universes and the worlds within them are born, evolve and grow. When they have outlived their usefulness, they are destroyed again, to make room for new ones to come into existence. In spite of the fact that our understanding of the meaning of God has vastly improved over the ages, the only constant in the whole of Creation will always be the spirit within, the eternal presence of the spirit of God and our own. As a spark of the Divine, like God we too are immortal and cannot die. The spirit of God and our own will be with us forever. Anything else we may require along our evolutionary pathway will eventually be surplus to requirement and has to be shed again.

From ‘Myths & Legends For The Aquarian Age’
​

​
* * *​



​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 6, 2018)

_*Who Or What Is God? 
*_
​ _*




*_​ God to me means the Great White Spirit,  Father/Mother of all life and their only born Son/Daughter, the Spirit  of the Universal Christ, who is the Great Light and light of all lights,  the Sun above and beyond the Sun in the sky above us. The masculine  aspect of the Divine is God the Father, the will and power of the  Universal intelligence. This is the source from which pure creative  ideas in thought form are incessantly pouring forth into all life. Its  feminine counterpart is the Goddess, the wisdom and love aspect of the  Holy Trinity. She receives these impulses and decides which ones are  worthy of coming into manifestation, where and when, so that they can  begin to grow, shaped and formed in the realities of the many different  worlds that constitute the whole of God’s Creation. This includes those  that are presently visible to human eyes and others on different levels  of life, which for us up to now have to remain invisible. 

The Divine spirit, the same as ours, is eternal and immortal. It always  has been without beginning or end. It is omnipresent, omniscient and  omni-potent. The law of life is love and evolution. All beings are  created and born of love and destined to keep on evolving and growing  forever. Nothing in the whole of Creation, on all its levels, will  always continue to evolve, expand and grow through the knowledge that is  constantly gathered by every one of its parts and that includes you and  me. New and ever deeper insights and discoveries into this, that and  the other will always be made by someone somewhere. Each soul must come  to terms with this and accept that for this reason there will never be  absolute truth. 

So, what of God’s truth? How do we know when we are finding some of it?  Because of the precious gift of freedom of choice each one of us is  allowed to decide what we can and wish to take on board as our truth.  Yet, every right also brings responsibilities with it and any newly  found knowledge puts the onus on us for choosing wisely. Any knowledge  one of us gathers, of which our inner guidance says that it is true, is  meant to be shared with those around us and then used for making our  world a better place for everything in it, so that all lifeforms  together evolve and grow. Therefore, whenever you are reading or  listening to anything, make a habit of paying attention to the responses  that rise from the world of your feelings into your heart. Listen  attentively, as this is the voice of your inner guidance and teacher,  your intuition, communicating with you. It will never let you down or  lie to you, so learn to follow it in all things.

Because there are numerous gullible people in our world and just as many  who are all too happy to exploit this, be careful and refuse to take  anything that comes to your attention at face-value. Everything that  enters our awareness in some way flows into our consciousness and we  ourselves are responsible for what we allow in. To establish whether the  information before you has any validity for you, you yourself have to  test and try it. You are always the bottom line and you alone can decide  whether you are willing to accept or reject what someone tells you,  whoever this may be. Naturally, this is also valid for my writings. It  has never been my nature to wish to prescribe for anyone what to believe  and what not. In any case, being aware that there is no absolute truth,  who would still be foolish enough to dogmatically state this, that or  the other is the ultimate truth and therefore valid for everybody? 

Those who are familiar with my work know that I go to great lengths to  point out the necessity for choosing carefully what we accept as our  truth. Never follow anyone blindly or take their words for gospel, no  matter how high and holy the person or institution may seem on the  surface of things. Even though the information you are receiving from  such sources may have been true when it first appeared in our world, by  now it could be outdated and further insights may be waiting to be  given, possibly through you. If something you hear or read does not feel  right, pay attention and listen to what ideas may come to you. 

Consult with your inner self by meditating and/or reflecting on any  points that sound doubtful to you. Then put the matter to one side and  wait to see whether what insights may come to you intuitively. When they  do, do not forget to share them with those around you. In this way we  shall eventually all become channels of Divine wisdom and truth, who are  capable of acting as bringers of light to our world. This needs to  continue until every last shred of the dark clouds of ignorance,  consisting of false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions, which to this  day hang over and fill the consciousness of our race, have been  dispersed and peace has at last come to us and our world.

As new ideas and fresh insights are constantly flowing into my existing  writings from my inner guru, my work is living proof of how, as one  learns to live ever more intuitively, there is no danger of getting  stuck in outdated beliefs. When the voice of the living God within  constantly provides you with opportunities for checking the truth of  what it has to say, you gradually learn to trust that it really does  know the answer to all your questions and what is good and right for you  in any given moment. The more this higher part of our nature takes  over, the less one feels inclined to look for information from other  sources. There comes the moment when one realises that the need for it  has faded away completely. In my view, this is the greatest advantage of  being taught by our inner guru. As valuable tools as some books to this  day are as communication tools and educational aids, it is not hard to  see that the time will come on the Earth plane when they will no longer  be required, because we are all being taught by our intuition, the long  awaited new World Teacher. 

Shortly after finishing my reflections on ‘The Truth about Truth’, I  found my notes confirmed by the Lebanese/American mystic, poet and  writer, Kahlil Gibran, 1883-1931. In ‘Kahlil the Heretic’ he wrote: ‘The  true light is that which emanates from within humankind. It reveals the  secrets of the heart to the soul, making it happy and contented with  life. Truth is like the stars. It does not appear except from behind the  obscurity of the night [the darkness of ignorance]. Truth is like all  beautiful things in the world. It does not disclose its desirability  except to those who first feel [and have suffered at the hands of]  falsehood. Truth is a deep kindness that teaches us to be content in our  everyday life and share with people the same kind of happiness [so that  they may find it, too]. . . This is the truth I have learnt from the  teachings of the Nazarene.’ 

The Greek philosopher Aristotle, 384-322 BC, saw the matter as follows:  ‘To say of what is, that it is – and of what is not, that it is not.  That [to me] is speaking the truth.’ 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Is There A God?’

 From ‘Myths & Legends For The Aquarian Age’
​ 
​ * * *​ ​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 7, 2018)

_*In Defence Of Uranus
*_
_*



*_​
A blood-curdling tale about Uranus and Gaia has come to our world down the ages from the Ancient Greeks; in this part of the jottings we shall investigate its esoteric backdrop. The world of spirit has always communicated with humankind with the intention that, no matter how deep we descended into physicality, we should not entirely forget that in truth we belong to higher dimensions, which for a long time have to remain invisible to our earthly perception of life. 

Love is the law of the Universe on which all other laws are hinged. That is why no matter what may ever befall us and our world on the Earth plane, beyond any shadow of a doubt the Universe loves us and has always attended most diligently to every soul’s true needs and that on all levels of our existence. The higher and highest ones of them are our true home, from which we once ventured forth to explore life in physicality. The Earth is merely a school and a temporary place of learning. The Universe is constantly guiding each one of us, so that in the fullness of time every soul finds its own way back home into the awareness of its real nature. 

With the help of myths and legends God and the Angels have always been trying to coax us into conducting our earthly lives in more meaningful ways by looking for protection and guidance towards the wise ones on the higher planes. They have been put in charge of us and our world, so that we can turn to them for assistance whenever we have to encounter difficult situations. It is for this reason that throughout the ages, a great many legends have been given to our world. They have been trying to explain to us the spiritual concepts and ideas that are the basis of all life. 

As time went by, much has been misunderstood and misinterpreted; mostly this is because the Universe hardly ever seems to be inclined to tell us: ‘It is so and so!’ It has always preferred to talk with us in symbolisms and metaphors, parables and legends. Alas, many of the deep esoteric meanings they contain had to remain hidden from our understanding up to now. It always has been and still is humankind’s task to try to unravel the knot of time, to look beyond and behind the legends in the hope of deciphering them and finding fresh interpretations. That’s what this part of the jottings is mostly about. 

Viewed from the spiritual angle, the mythological heritage of all the cultures of our world is one vast storehouse of wisdom and knowledge. Many of the myths that are still known to us contain messages that can still speak to us very vividly. On the threshold of the Age of Aquarius the legend of Uranus and Gaia from the Ancient Greek tradition is of particular significance because it can shed some light on our understanding of our world and how it came into being. 

Uranus was the Greek primeval sky God; Uranus means Heaven and he was responsible for both sunshine and rain on the Earth. According to legend, when Gaia, the Goddess of the Earth, emerged from the primeval Chaos, she first gave birth to Uranus, i.e. the Heavens, and then to the Mountains and the Sea. As well as being her son, Uranus also became Gaia’s husband. From their loving union sprang forth the Titans, the Cyclops, and the giants with one hundred hands. Alas, Uranus hated his offspring, so he decided to hide them in Gaia’s body. She appealed to them for vengeance, but Cronus, one of the Titans, was the only one to respond; the gruesome rest of the tale follows in a moment. 

This is such a fascinating myth that ever since first encountering it many years ago, I could not help the feeling that there just has to be a great deal more to it than meets the eye. But somehow, there never was enough time to investigate the matter further. And then, a few days ago, one of my friends told me that she feels that Uranus must be ‘some kind of a jerk’ – my friend’s own words – because of the way he behaved towards Gaia. She thought that Saturn’s action was totally justified. This was hilarious, but when this effect had worn off, I found time and again that my thoughts kept wandering back to Uranus and Gaia. Little bells started to tinkle inside me so consistently that I knew that my inner teacher wanted me to investigate this myth more closely. So, here we are. 

Uranus represents Heaven and the will of God and in truth he is anything but a bit soft in the head. That’s why I felt I needed to come to his defence. Aquarius is co-ruled by Saturn and Uranus and because my friend’s Moon is in this sign, she felt she needed a better understanding of one of the rulers of this sign, namely Uranus. When one wants to come to terms with Aquarius, the Sun sign and also the sign of the New Age, it is essential to consider both its rulers. For as long as a positive presence of Saturn is lacking in any soul’s life, taking charge of the unruly world of our feelings is almost impossible. The Uranian energies are of such a forceful and difficult to control nature that each one of us will most certainly also require those of the controlling and steadying influence of Saturn, the stern schoolmaster of the zodiac. The gifts he brings to humankind are self-discipline and self-mastery; they alone can bring us and our world the balance and stability we so desperately need.

From ‘Myths & Legends For The Aquarian Age’

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 8, 2018)

_*In The Beginning Was The Word
*_
​ _*




*_​The ancient myths, without exception, contain esoteric messages that to this day have remained of significance for us and our world. For as long as humankind insisted on interpreting them exoterically, from a purely earthly view, their true meanings had to remain hidden. By shedding onto them the light of our inner teacher, the intuition, they quite happily start to reveal some of their most precious spiritual treasures. This surely is the case for the legend of Uranus and Gaia. The traditional rulers of Aquarius are Saturn and Uranus, and at the time of our entry into the Age of Aquarius, this profound tale has some messages of great poignancy for us. It can provide us with some essential pointers to the very beginnings of all created life and therefore take us a vital step forward in our comprehension of the concept of God. 

First we shall inspect the symbolisms hidden behind Gaia, the feminine aspect of God, the Goddess. The myth tells us that she gave birth first to Uranus himself and then to their offspring, but that Uranus hated their offspring so much, even though he had played his part in creating them, that he hid them in Gaia’s body. This raises the question why Uranus should have been presented to us as the husband and also the son of Gaia, the Goddess of the Earth. Many different versions of this legend have come down to us throughout the ages from various cultures. Yet, upon closer examination one finds that time and again they have been repeating the same message. 

In the tale before us Uranus stands as a metaphor for the first aspect of Divinity, the masculine, the God. Uranus is the original creative thought, abstract and pure, he is the thought that consists of and expresses itself, now as it did ever before, through the elements of Fire and Air. Although this thought always was, for aeons it remained unconscious of itself and its own nature – the same as we have done until fairly recently. Eventually the thought woke up and became aware of itself, so the need arose to get to know itself. 

The first step towards this was giving itself a name, God, and the second one was thinking of ways of getting to know itself. The creative thought came to the conclusion that the solution was to start creating worlds – ever more of them – through his feminine counterpart, the Goddess. These worlds were going to be inhabited by living beings, which he would created through her. Being a part of him, they would inherit all his characteristics. These they would reveal to him through their actions and with the help of these he too would become familiar with them. He decides that the more worlds he creates, the better he will get to know himself. No sooner said than done, so with the help of his Goddess he gets to work and starts creating world after world, all peopled with the most wonderful beings – which he dreams up.

As above, so below! The initial situation of Uranus is very similar to ours, up to the present phase of our return into the awareness of children of God and our own Divinity. His greatest need – the same as ours – was to get to know and learn about himself. On his own the male aspect could and did not want to do anything. The best way of helping him in this quest for self-knowledge was to convert his feminine aspect, the Goddess, into one through whom he could express his creative ideas. So, by the sheer power of his thoughts he created the elements Earth and Water. Ever since then, the Goddess expresses herself and her love for him through them. She responds to his creative ideas by bringing forth into all material worlds everything that is in them and all living creatures are imbued with his and her spirit. The Goddess is the mother of all God’s children and any wisdom that is gathered by them is stored in her. 

The ancients Greeks called the Goddess Gaia. To the ancient Egyptians she was Isis and her consort was called Osiris. In the Christian tradition of our present world the Virgin Mary, as the Mother of Christ, became the esoteric and therefore hidden from public view and knowledge, representation of the spiritual aspect of the Goddess. St. John 1:5 grapples with how all life began as follows: ‘The word was in the beginning and that very word was with God and God was that word. The same was in the beginning with God. Everything came to be by His hand and without Him not even one thing that was created came to be. The life was in Him and the life is the light of the people. And the same light shines in darkness and the darkness does not overcome it.’ 

True! The word was in the beginning and it was with God. And the word was God, but in a different way. God wasn’t the word, he invented it. As he became conscious of himself, he needed a name by which to recognise himself. So, he called himself God. This embraced and explained the concept of God, first to himself and later also to his creation. Thus the word God was also given to humankind, when our race first descended onto the Earth plane. This was to provide us with the understanding that we didn’t bring ourselves into being, but that there are higher and highest forces who did so and who are in charge of us and our world, as well as all others.  

Moving through vast evolutionary cycles, we would eventually discover that our Creator’s highest aspects are all good, while the lower ones are what in Earth terms would be called all bad, although in truth that’s by no means the case. Nothing in God’s Creation is itself inherently bad. It is just that God’s destructive forces, which are also in us, require most careful controlling and handling. God’s cast-iron will has all parts are under perfect control and they are constantly kept in impeccable balance. Humankind would have to learn through its own experiences that when these powers are tapped into in pursuit of selfish aims and with ill intentions, for example to seek personal power over things, people, countries and our whole world, that which is known as evil is produced. 

Saturn’s presence in Aquarius signals the need for human souls to acquire the sterling gifts it is waiting to impart on each one of us, God’s beloved children of the Earth. Saturn is a symbolism for the aspect of the Divine that spiritualises all areas of our lives that are touched by them. Self-mastery and self-discipline, an ever increasing awareness of responsibility of the self towards the whole of life are among gift all Saturnian experiences can bestow upon the human soul. Until ever one of our thoughts, words and actions proves that we have truly mastered these gifts, there is no hope for anyone of being released into the spiritual freedom of the Aquarian Age. Saturn is the gatekeeper and the guardian Angel of this age. He stands at its portal, stern and undeviating, making sure that not a single soul gets past him who does not fulfil his requirements. 

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Let There Be Light’
•    ‘Saturn as the Teacher and Rewarder’
•    ‘Saturn – Gatekeeper of the New Age’
•    ‘Saturn as Father Christmas’

 From ‘Myths & Legends For The Aquarian Age’
​ 
​ * * *​ ​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 9, 2018)

_*Uranus As His Own Father
*_
​ To stay with the Greek tradition though,  during the time we are considering here Uranus was a symbolism for God,  the Creator of all things. He is omnipotent and therefore could then and  to this day create whatever he likes. That is why when he became tired  of his lonely existence, he decided to transform his feminine aspect,  the Goddess, into a counterpart that was tangible and visible, so that  he could experience and recognise himself through her. He would create  himself a mate through whom he would be able to get to know himself in  the role of lover and husband, and then also as the father of the  children he was already creating in his dream together with her. This is  how it was possible for Uranus to be the father of Gaia and also the  father of her children. And because a spark of him would always be  reborn in each one of them, on top of all that it would also be possible  for him to get to know himself ever more in all her sons and daughters,  in all the worlds they would ever create together.

 Thus Uranus became his own father, Gaia’s  husband and the father of all their offspring. Each one of them  contains a spark of him, though at first only in seed form when a new  child is created. This ensures that they all carry within the masculine  and feminine energies and characteristics of their Divine parents. Our  race is Uranus and Gaia’s Earth children. The fact that Uranus was  presented to our world in the tale of the ancient Greek tradition as his  own father is an early signal of the realisation that would eventually  come to humankind that we ourselves are God; and that we ourselves  created us, our world and everything in it.

 There came a time when Uranus created a  new world that would eventually be peopled by humankind. There we would  experience ourselves, as soon as both the future habitat and we, his  children, had become sufficiently evolved. Uranus would then send us  there to learn and grow. He appreciated that all learning has to start  at the bottom and that this would also apply to his children of the  Earth. They would first have to get to know themselves through acting  out the lowest aspects of their earthly nature, their lower self. He  knew, but that was his secret at that stage, that when the descending  part of their education was complete, he would start to call each one of  them back. Their journey of ascension would then begin and they would  rediscover and develop their higher and highest aspects, for that would  always remain their Divine heritage.

 The way his Earth children behaved  initially was indeed an ugly spectacle. As already mentioned, the myth  tells us that he was so ashamed of his children that he hid them in  Gaia’s body. The ancients still took the teachings of the myths that  were given to them literally. From such a purely human view Uranus’  action clearly shows that, because of what he saw, he did not like his  children. In truth it is a symbolism that was trying, even then, to  explain the necessity of the gradual descent of the human spirit ever  deeper into Earth life. The Gaia of the legend is the symbol of Goddess  and the Great Mother of all Life, the second and feminine aspect of God.  Judged from a purely human perspective, Gaia loved her Earth children  and like any earthly mother she protested and wanted to help them out of  their predicament. 
 From ‘Myths & Legends For The Aquarian Age’​ ​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 10, 2018)

_*Gaia’s Womb
*_
​ Uranus is a metaphor for God, the Great  designer and architect of the plan of all life and everything it  contains. Its law is love and evolution, and without exception the whole  of Creation is subject to this law. At all times Uranus knows exactly  what he is and was doing. It was for very profound reasons that the tale  before us told us that his children should be hidden, i.e. spend time  in Gaia’s womb. This womb is a symbolism of life in physicality and life  on the Earth. From the beginning Uranus planned that his children of  the Earth should only be held captive in it, until they had extensively  studied themselves and their world. Over time their consciousness would  slowly expand and in due course each one of them in their own right  would be required to become a saviour and redeemer of themselves, each  other and their whole world.

 Through their very own efforts and  devotions, reflections, prayers and meditations, and the loving  sacrifices they would be willing to make on behalf of humankind and  their whole world they gradually raise the level of their awareness of  their true nature and expand their consciousness to such an extent that  they would be ready to be released Earth’s environment again. At any  given time, their evolutionary level would reveal itself through their  behaviour towards everything that shared their world with them. Thus the  higher beings he was going to put in charge of them would know when one  of them was ready for graduating and moving on to studies of gradually  higher and higher levels of life. 

 Because they would have to experience the  highest and the lowest aspects of their nature, in the course of their  long evolution they would often sin against the law of life. In their  battles with the lower forces and struggling with overcoming the desires  of their lower earthly self, they would also get hurt and wounded a  great many times. Unbeknown to his children for a very long time, he  would share their physical bodies with them. From within their own inner  being he would heal and comfort them and help them make good when they  had sinned against the law of life. By living inside their bodies with  them he would ensure to be close to them at all times.

 For each of his children there would  eventually come the moment for beginning to look for God and for  starting to unravel the mysteries of the life that he had created for  them. No stone would be left unturned; to their chagrin they would not  find God until they became aware of their Divine origin and that they  themselves in fact are God. Lifetime after lifetime, all they would know  about him would be that he is the lifeforce that brought them into  being, helped them to grow and kept them alive on their present level of  life, until their departure from that plane. He would be the one who  decided where and when they would reincarnate into another lifetime and  when the moment for saying good-bye to it had come. What came after they  would have to puzzle out for themselves.

 Being his Goddess and wisdom aspect, Gaia  understood all these things. She went along with the play her Divine  lover was enacting for their children on the Earth plane because she  knew that in the end it would bring them endless opportunities for the  most wonderful education.  However, as their children were still in  their infancy at the time when the Gaia myth was given to their world,  their understanding of spiritual matters was still extremely limited. To  do justice to this, like any good mother, Gaia went in search of  support for her offspring. She called upon all the Gods that were then  known in their world. Alas, only Cronus responded and knew what to do.

 For aeons their Earth children would be  unaware of all these things, but eventually all earthly concerns would  be shed by them and each one would commence their return into the  conscious oneness with him and their mother. By that time they would  have become vastly enriched with the understanding that had been gained  from their experiences in all the worlds he and they together would  explore and get to know. All wisdom gained would be stored in their own  soul, the soul of the world to which they belonged to at any given time,  and ultimately in the great soul of the whole of Creation, the Great  Mother of all life, his very own Goddess. Thus, over a great many ages,  he would get to know more and more about himself; at the same time the  purpose of their creation would be fulfilled.

 However, for as long as their energies  remained too dense and heavy, they would be unable to leave Gaia’s womb,  the Earth. First they would have to freely and willingly go through a  thorough process of cleansing their consciousness, purifying it of all  desires of their lower earthly nature. He decreed that to ensure that  none of his children could ever get truly lost in the vastness of his  Creation, beings from the highest levels of life would accompany them  throughout the whole course of their evolution. For this purpose he  would create millions of beings of light who would later be known on the  Earth plane as Angels. They were going to accompany his children and no  matter what kind of experiences had to be undergone by any of them they  would forever be safe. For a very long time the children would be  unaware that these creatures were there to guide and protect them,  because he decided that until the final phase of their Earth education  they should remain invisible to earthly eyes. 
From ‘Myths & Legends For The Aquarian Age’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 11, 2018)

_*The Birth Of Aphrodite
*_
_*




*_​ The Greek God Cronus is a symbolism for  old Father Time; the Romans later knew him as Saturn. That Cronus was  one of the Titans is also of significance to us here; it points to the  importance of the character qualities Saturn represents for the human  soul. Shortly after Gaia’s call for help an encounter took place between  Saturn and Uranus. Saturn seized the opportunity and took action by  severing his father’s genitals with a scimitar; he threw them into the  sea as far out into the sea as he could. The sea is ruled by his brother  Neptune, the maker of dreams and illusions. The ancients believed that  the separation of Heaven and Earth were caused by Cronus when he  detached his father’s genitals.

As they floated away, white foam began to  cover the surface of the sea and a mysterious mist started to swirl  above the brine. Suddenly the view cleared and there – ah! – before the  astonished onlookers, from the foam and at first hidden by the mist,  there appeared the most beautiful and perfect form of a woman that  anyone had ever set eyes upon. No wonder! They were witnessing the birth  of Aphrodite, the Goddess of sexual and spiritual love, of beauty,  love, peace, balance and harmony; the Romans called her Venus.

In some of the myths of antiquity Mars  was the companion of Venus; the child that emerged from their loving  union was called harmony. To this day, astrology clearly shows their  close connection and also that the energies of the two planets each have  a feminine and a masculine working mode. Taurus and Scorpio are in  polar opposition to each other; so are Aries and Libra. Although each  set of two signs is in polar opposition to each other, when human souls  learn to tune into the energies of both their signs, instead of working  against each other, they begin to do so harmoniously on the inner level  of life.

The essence of Venus is beauty and love;  that of Mars is the fire that leads human souls into  sexual/creative/spiritual activities. To work effectively in our world,  the two need to work together. Venus benefits from and is energised by  the influence of Mars; the Martian creative activities and endeavours  become more beautiful and loving. Venus rules two signs, earthy Taurus  and airy Libra. Mars also rules two signs, fiery Aries and watery  Scorpio, which he co-rules with Pluto. After each one of many  transformations that have to be gone through in Scorpio, to enable the  soul to reach the higher evolutionary levels of this sign, the Mars  energy can be tapped into to help the soul to regenerate and rebuild  itself and its life.

Venus in Taurus encourages the soul to  express its creative urge in beautiful shapes, like pottery and  sculptures, and a sense of harmonious colour combinations develops. A  beautiful speaking and/or singing voice can also be one of this planet’s  gifts. When the soul on its evolutionary pathway reaches airy Libra,  loftier and more idealistic aspirations stir within. It begins to dream  of a loving union that lasts forever and yearns for more meaningful and  idealistic love that is no longer of the Earth and has risen above the  desires of the earthly self. The search is on for relationships, in  which this can be experienced and practised. 

To ensure the survival of each species of  the animal kingdom on the Earth plane, the creative urge of the Mars  energy in both genders expresses itself at its most basic level in the  act of procreation. However, even in those early days, the legend of the  birth of Aphrodite was trying to reveal to our race that there are  other levels of life and different ways of experiencing love. It was a  demonstration of the necessity for lifting sexual energies and desires  above the Earth plane, so that together with those who work on the  highest levels of life it can and needs to be transmuted into wise and  eternal love. 
Recommended Reading – The Astro Files:
• ‘The Sun in Aries’
• ‘The Sun in Libra’
• ‘The Sun in Taurus’
• ‘The Sun in Scorpio’
​ 
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 12, 2018)

_*The Great Ocean Of Life*_
​
The sea is a metaphor for the great ocean of life and for the world of the emotions and feelings of the human soul. Have you ever tasted the saltiness and bitterness of tears? I see the taste of the sea water as a symbolism for the suffering that the untamed lower desire nature brings to humankind. And the genitals represent the nether regions of God, in this case the Earth and its environment; in spite of being a lower part of his, this world is still attached to him and belongs to him. As we are created in God’s image, each one contains the Creator’s characteristics. The tale before us is an early promise that in the fullness of time we too shall eventually master the troublesome parts of our earthly nature, especially our sexuality.

The emotional level, as we all know only too well, can at times be exceedingly seething and foggy. Only when the human soul has drunk the cup of the bitterness and pain of Earth’s experiences down to its last dregs, has it learnt and grown sufficiently to be ready to shed its lower parts again, to cut itself off from them. This can only be done with the help and the will God when the soul is good and ready to enter into the holy union and marriage with the One, which takes place in Libra, the sign of marriage and partnerships, ruled by Venus. 

Being hidden in Gaia’s body is an allegory for her children’s earthly existence. I feel that the Gaia and Uranus myth has always carried the silent promise that we would not have to remain in this state in all eternity. When the omniscient Uranus made Gaia, he also created all the other planets, including Venus who brings the gifts of love and beauty, peace, balance and harmony to us and our world. He decreed that they would be bestowed upon each one of his children in the course of a very long evolution, but that they themselves would have to work very hard to develop them. And that is why none of the gifts any of the planets have ever been given to human souls for nothing; they have to be earned through sheer hard slog.

To guide their children into the same wholeness that is Him and His Goddess, He furthermore decided that to get to know their own peaceful side and the value of peace, they would first have to experience the destructive aspects of their nature. He was aware that the result would be seemingly endless trouble and strife on the Earth plane. But that would be all to the good because his children would reach the point when they started to long, yearn and crave that peace would come to them and their world. At the right time, it would come. Through his messengers – known to his Earth children as Angels – he would then be granting access to the gift of Divine wisdom to those who were ready to receive it. 

At last they would find out that each one is a co-creator with God, who is directly responsible for the state of their world, as well as for each one of their thoughts, words and actions. They themselves had made their world into an unpleasant place and each must do their share of putting things right again. He would let them know that if they wanted peace, each must start with themselves and conduct their lives in more peaceful ways. Sufficient numbers would by then be so sick and tired of warring and fighting that they would do all they could to integrate the Venusian gifts into their characters by applying them to their daily lives and especially their relationships. 

That would come at a time when humankind had almost given up hope that things would ever change. From where Uranus was then, it would happen in some far distant future. Each time when the Cosmic constellations were right, life on the Earth would reach a great turning point, a golden period that would be known to humankind as the Age of Aquarius. Such an age would take place each time the Cosmic forces brought about a perfect realignment between Heaven and Earth. Uranus had once given his children of the Earth the right to make their own decisions. Those who were ready at such times to willingly surrender their whole being and their will to him, would once again be fully reunited with him.

He envisaged how, having rediscovered their true nature and the oneness with him, such souls would be reborn onto higher levels of consciousness where they would be able to conduct a peaceful life filled with love and beauty. Peace would come to them and their world, and harmony and balance with all life would be restored. They would inherit the beautiful jewel of a planet, the Earth, to act as its caretakers and guardians. Uranus had created it for them so that one day they would live there together in peace and harmony with all life. All this would be possible on the Earth about every 26,000 years. Each time one Great Year was completed, a new batch of human souls would have become sufficiently evolved to be released from Earth life into higher learning, as their present existence could teach them no more.

To get us there, what we and our world need above all are the gifts of old Father Time. He alone can teach us the required sense of responsibility and self-mastery that are so hard to achieve, because the drives and urges of our lower nature are savage, cruel, merciless and exceedingly strong, as long this part remains untamed. It is worth every small effort we make to reach its counterpart and polar opposite, which is pure, total and unconditional love. Reconnecting with it and becoming one again with God is the birthright and final destiny of every child of Gaia and Uranus.

From ‘Myths & Legends For The Aquarian Age’​
* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 13, 2018)

_*In The Beginning There Was Nothingness
*_
​The Uranus and Gaia legend, with all its gruesome details, is a powerful one that undoubtedly was right at the time and for the civilisation to which it was given. And it’s good to know that in truth – as we have seen – it had nothing to do with retaliation or vengeance. This incredible tale is so choc-a-block filled with symbolisms that I am having a wonderful time digging ever deeper for the pure gold of Divine wisdom that it contains in such rich measure. Why don’t we stay with Uranus for a while longer and imagine what kind of a life he led before he began to bring physical worlds into manifestation? 

 So, here he is, the mighty, omniscient, omnipotent and farsighted Uranus, but so far only pure thought. At this stage he was only just becoming aware of himself and his existence. Here he was at the dawn of creation; a thought, all on his own! Suddenly he realised that his world was a very dark and lonely one. ‘Who am I? What am I?’ he asked himself and found that he did not know the answers. He became aware that he was a creator and he realised that he would only be able to recognise himself through his creations. To him, not knowing was darkness and understanding meant light. And as he very badly wanted to get to know and understand himself and his nature, he said: ‘I must have light, lots and lots of light!’ 

‘How do I get started? he asked himself. ‘To ensure that I do not lose control of things and that all life obeys my command and my will, I will first create some laws. They shall be known as the Cosmic laws, to which all life is subjected. So that none of my creations will ever get lost in the vastness of space that is my realm, I am now passing a law that in some worlds to come will be known as the law of Karma or of cause and effect. I decree that by this law everything – whatever its nature may be – must return to its source.’

Having got that out of the way, he immediately went to work and started to create matter by the pure strength of his thoughts and his willpower. He was amazed by what great fun creating was. What to make first? It occurred to him that having a partner, a lover and a wife to put an end to his loneliness would be wonderful. First he thought about what she should be like and then he used the full strength of his powerful thinking to give shape and form to his feminine part. She would help him to create offspring through whom he would be able to learn ever more about himself. She emerged and lovingly he called her Gaia, his Goddess and consort. He allocated to her his soft, sensitive feeling and wisdom part, his soul, and destined her to be the protector of all life. She was going to be the wise, all loving and caring mother of all his creations. He decreed that Gaia, his soul, should contain and keep forever any wisdom – spiritual light – that would be gathered anywhere.

It was clear that Gaia, in common with all life she and Uranus would bring forth, would live by the laws her husband and lover had created for the wellbeing of all. She knew that the law of Karma would always ensure that in due course justice would be done for any deed. Rather than calling for vengeance, as we still did at the times of the ancient Greeks, she was aware that this is never necessary. But this concept had to be part of the story that was presented to us in those days. It helped us understand that we could not do as we liked and that misdeeds would be punished and justice be done. To explain the law of Karma to us during that phase of our development would have been a waste time; it was far too early for us to grasp such concepts. Viewed from our purely human standpoint at that time, we too would surely have thought that Saturn’s action was in retaliation for Uranus’ coldness and callousness towards his offspring, and therefore justified. We would have applauded it and said that it served Uranus right.

Esoterically, the Uranus and Gaia tale is worthy of closer examination in a great many ways; in this respect – but this one only – it can be likened to the Christmas story. Both are supercharged with symbolisms to guide humankind towards a better understanding of its own nature. Because of the low evolutionary level we had when it was given to our world, the use of powerful imagery was essential; otherwise the severity of the crime and its subsequent punishment would not have been impressed upon us sufficiently to deter us from doing similarly evil things.

From ‘Myths & Legends For The Aquarian Age’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 14, 2018)

_*The Whole Truth, Nothing But The Truth!
*_
​Uranus knew that the more highly evolved his children would eventually become, the story of how it all began would have to be told and retold a great many times, in ever more advanced ways. The wonderful myths and legends of antiquity, including the Greek civilisations would neither be valid nor acceptable when they finally stood on the threshold of another Age of Aquarius. Then they would be entitled to find out the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth about themselves and their Creator. In those far off days his Divine spark in every heart and soul would finally wake up and begin to realise its own nature. That would be the phase of their development when they needed his truth, directly from him, the Source. 

He would make himself known as their inner teacher and guide, their intuition and the small still voice of conscience who had always tried to keep them from harm. But for a long time, not knowing that he was there, they would not listen and frequently go astray and lose their way in the wilderness of Earth life. When the right time had come, he promised them that he would personally see to it that deceptions and misunderstandings could no longer creep in.

The beginnings of stories like the Uranus and Gaia one are by now lost in the mists of time. More than likely they originated in other and much older cultures that came and went before the Ancient Greeks. Of necessity the survival instinct and therefore the sexual drive in all species had to be the strongest one of all; it is hardly surprising that to this day it is the most difficult one to master. It is likely that in the early days of Earth life we were so savage, lawless and wild that it took strong medicine in the shape of tough allegories to drive certain messages into our thick skulls. 

Life for most of us in those days must have been fully occupied with a constant struggle for our existence, which cannot have left much room in our consciousness for much else. Teaching us must have been a case of fighting fire with fire, namely instilling the fear of the Gods into our hearts and souls, so that we would behave ourselves at least somewhat reasonably. It’s not for nothing that we all contain such deeply rooted primeval fears that now prove extremely difficult to shed. 

As one gains a deeper understanding of the law of Karma and reincarnation, it comes clear that we must have taken part in Earth life many times before, in other lifetimes and in different guises. This means that time and again we acted the role of our own ancestors. Who knows? Maybe cutting off each other’s genitals was a custom in those days, like the one of nailing criminals to wooden crosses, the way it was done when the legend of the Master Jesus was given to our world. It is quite possible that the severing of bodily parts was what we all did to each other in past lifetimes, whenever someone had done us wrong and we were seeking vengeance. In  the times of the Ancient Greeks humankind was very fond of high drama – the more bloodthirsty and cruel a tale was the better it was received by the public. Whether this is now an unpalatable factor or not, in those days we certainly loved weltering in the gore.

From ‘Myths & Legends For The Aquarian Age’
​ 
* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 15, 2018)

_*The Labours Of Hercules - *__*The Eleventh Labour
*_
_*Cleansing Human Consciousness - *__*A Truly Herculean Task
*_
_*





*_
​Heracles  was one of the greatest of Greek mythology’s Divine heroes. He was one  of the Argonauts and famous for his strength and his numerous  far-ranging adventures. The Argonauts were a legendary band of heroes,  who in the years before the Trojan War accompanied Jason to Colchis in  his quest for the Golden Fleece. Their name is derived from their ship,  the Argo, named after its builder, Argus. Argus Panoptes was a  primordial giant who was described as having multiple, often one  hundred, eyes.

Our hero was the son of Zeus, the father of the  Gods and supreme deity. His mother was a mortal woman by the name of  Alcmene. In the later Roman religion and mythology Heracles’ name  changed to Hercules, whose father was Jupiter, king of the Gods and God  of sky and thunder. Jupiter was the chief deity of the Roman state  religion during the Republican and Imperial eras, until Christianity  became dominant throughout the Roman Empire. Zeus is said to have  negotiated with Numa Pompilius, the second king of Rome, to establish  the principles of Roman religion such as sacrifice.

Heracles/Hercules’  mother was a woman who belonged to the Earth plane. Like most heroes of  the ancient world, our two were half human and half Divine. As  Christianity has its roots in both traditions, as well as all other  religions that were still practised at the time, the legend of Jesus as  the hero who rises above all obstacles is clearly an extension and  natural continuation of the old tale. It represents another variation on  an ancient theme. Each time the story of this hero is retold, it has to  be in keeping with the level of humankind’s spiritual development at  that particular time. Its contents depend on how much understanding we,  individually and as a race, have gained up to that point. For this  purpose every new hero is placed in a different setting and a new name  has to be invented for him.

The first requirement every new tale  had to fulfil was the hiding of the esoteric wisdom of the Ancient  Teachings. With the help of the Angels in charge of us these teachings  were given to humankind, God’s children of the Earth, directly from the  Source of all being. The esoteric wisdom and truth they brought came  down the ages and reached us in ever new disguises. With the passing of  time, this camouflage grew ever more transparent, so that the esoteric  meaning behind the surface words of the myths and legends that were  given in this way would gradually be easier to detect and interpret.  This has always been the intention behind each one of them.

Each  one of the tales was designed to capture people’s imagination and  communicate with their hearts and souls. Without this it would be  impossible for any of the new religions that appeared from time to time,  to carry its followers along and arouse in them the necessary religious  fervour. They would then lack the zeal to fight for and if need be  would be prepared to sacrifice their lives trying to help their new  believe to achieve the top position of the religious league table.

Even  though the scribes on every occasion must have known that what they  were creating was nothing but a new myth and that their tale was pure  fantasy, their story had to have a ring of truth about it. Basing them  on events of the past described by sacred teachings of the old religions  made this easier. Furthermore, the legend had to contain promises of  things and events to come which could be recognised by the disciples to  be as something desirable to strive for. How else would anyone believe a  new movement and decide to follow its leaders?

Bearing these  points in mind, from the evolutionary point we have reached by now, the  stories of Heracles/Hercules/Jesus in truth contain one and the same  message for our whole race and the spiritual development of each one of  us within this monad. The most essential element of the Jesus legend had  to be added to the tales that came before it. For a long time  prophecies had circulated about the appearance of a messiah, who would  be capable of saving and redeeming us and our world from all our sins.

This  theme was skilfully built into the new myth and the story was told in a  manner which created the impression that its hero came into our world  as the fulfilment of these promises. As it was still far too early to  reveal to the mass of people God’s true nature and our own, as young  Gods in the making, for quite a long time to come it would be necessary  to hide the story’s underlying esoteric meanings. To understand why and  how this was possible, it needs to be born in mind that very few people  could read and write in those days. Storytellers and itinerant preachers  travelled the length and breadth of countries in search of people who  were willing to listen to the messages they brought. They were hoping  that some of them would be fired into joining and following them and  their new movement.

As these wandering minstrels were speaking  from memory, ever more fantastic details and fabulous deeds were  steadily added onto the original tale, which they themselves had picked  up somewhere. As folks back then were extremely gullible and  superstitious, the story and its following grew and prospered. And once  more let’s not think in terms of ‘them’ and ‘us’, but only of ‘we’ and  ‘us’. To my mind there is every likelihood that we, the more highly  evolved souls in our midst, were among them at least in some of our  lifetimes. If you had been one of the travelling salesmen of spiritual  ideas, who convincingly enough promised me salvation and the redemption  of all my sins, I probably would have followed you whoever you may have  been and wherever you wanted me to go.

From ‘Myths & Legends For The Aquarian Age’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 16, 2018)

_*The Beginning Of The Jesus Story
*_
_*




*_​ Fast forward now for about three hundred  years to the time when the number of believers in the new tale had  grown so strong that it was inevitable that sooner or later a bright  spark somewhere would recognise its potential for exploiting it for  selfish gains. Clearly, the time for writing it down had come and it did  not take long until the Roman emperor, from 306 to 337 AD, Constantine  the Great, also known as Constantine I or Saint Constantine recognised  that great spiritual and political capital could be made out of the new  tale. 

Through cleverly manipulating it and applying it to achieve his ends of  increased power and possible world domination, Constantine became the  first Christian emperor and a significant figure in the history of  Christianity. The Church of the Holy Sepulchre, built on his orders at  the site where Jesus’ tomb in Jerusalem is supposed to have been, soon  became the holiest place in Christendom. The Papal claim to temporal  power is believed to have been based on the Donation of Constantine. To  this day, he is venerated as a saint by Eastern Orthodox Christians,  Byzantine Catholics and Anglicans.

There is no need for me to investigate the nature of Constantine’s  relationship with the Christian Church here, as Timothy Freke and Peter  Gandy in their book ‘The Jesus Mysteries’ have done this much better  than I could ever hope to do. The two most relevant chapters of this  book have already been shared with you in another part of my jottings  under the heading ‘The Great Cover-Up’. If you are as yet unfamiliar with it, please follow the link here or at the end of this chapter. 

The research of Freke and Gandy revealed that before a church was set up  by Constantine, the early Christians were all Gnostics. The word comes  from the Greek gnostikos = learned and gnosis = knowledge. The Gnostics  were given this name because they knew that the hero of the then  circulating tales about a holy man, who had descended from the highest  levels of life to walk the Earth with humankind as its teacher, were  just that: stories, no more and no less. The prophets of the sacred  texts of old had announced for a very long time that a man would one day  appear in our world to save and redeem humankind. 

The Gnostics were highly advanced souls who knew that such tales should  never be taken literally. They were aware that sacred wisdom and truth  in the form of esoteric metaphors and allegories was hiding behind their  surface words. They appreciated that each one of them had been given by  the Highest forces of life with the greatest of love and care to assist  humankind with getting a better idea of its pathway through Earth life  and to explain to us in ways that could easily be grasped the various  initiations each one of us eventually has to undergo.

The Angels knew that revealing such things to the mass of people would  have to wait until we and our world had sufficiently absorbed the  lessons of the patriarchy. They were specifically designed to show us  how deep human spirits in earthly life are capable of sinking in their  selfish pursuit of power, fame and glory. There is probably nothing in  the whole of Creation to excel our human nature when it comes to cruelty  and depravity, greed and corruption, and the gross baseness of human  behaviour towards each other each one of us in the early stages of our  development as earthlings displays. 

To provide us with a tool for taking us down to the greatest depths of  this road of pain and suffering, darkness and depravity, the Angels  inspired Eusebius, Constantine’s spin doctor, to cobble together the  Jesus story. Its details were culled from the sacred teachings of the  religions that already were in existence, though a new name had to be  invented for the new story’s hero. Taken straight from the old  religions, all other elements merely had to be placed in different  settings from that of the old stories but with which people were  familiar and could associate with in their minds.

This enterprise followed the age-old tradition of storytelling, which  decreed that a story is not worth telling unless its events are wrapped  around a personality with heroic and superhuman inclinations. He has to  be capable of conquering everything that comes his way, just the same as  Heracles/Hercules and many other male protagonists before them, merely  in a somewhat different way in keeping with the customs of the time in  question. The crowning glory of such exercises is the fact that a  storyteller worth his salt never allows the truth to interfere with his  spinning of a good yarn. The Jesus story is probably one of the finest  examples of this. 

But all legendary heroes before Jesus had the same symbolic meaning and  were bringing an identical message to humankind struggling on the Earth  plane. The main difference between them and the hero of our new tale is  that the old protagonists were known to be metaphors and allegories  only. The people accepted them as such. The Greek legends that have come  down the ages to us and our world have their roots in the even more  ancient Egyptian mythological tales. 

Gnosticism existed long before literalism appeared on the scene. It  seems to me the latter had to be invented, as the Gnostics already  experienced God as being an integral part of themselves. They knew that  the Divine was not something that could only be found in temples and  churches and their sacred writings. With the help of spreading such  beliefs, the priesthoods slowly but surely turned their scriptures into  perfect instruments for subjecting and exploiting people for selfish  personal gains, for satisfying their insatiable human hunger for power  and empire building. Greed and corruption, murder and intrigue were the  order of the day among those grappling for top positions in the  hierarchy’s ranks, with their lust for power and conquest of souls and –  more to the point – people’s possessions. The sad catalogue of human  suffering this caused blossomed and bloomed and was given free reign  under the protective cloak of what in those days went under the name of  religion. 

In order to make all this possible, the latest arrival on humankind’s  heroic scene had to be different. Basically, it was all very simple.  Jesus was declared to be a historical figure and the events he was  involved in were presented as historical facts. This turned the new tale  into a just the right tool for the endless warmongering of the coming  centuries and millennia, forever attempting to systematically destroy or  at least suppress the religions that had existed a long time before  Christianity appeared on the scene. 

If any of the followers of the other belief systems were unwilling to  agree with and join the new religion and accept its way of being  presented as the truth and nothing but the most holy truth, they were  removed from the scene in whatever manner was considered to be  necessary, if need be just wiped out. Literalism provided the churches  with an ideal instrument for doing just that. The followers of other  religions, who were equally fanatic and misguided, down the ages have  been doing nothing more than following the example of Christianity. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Cover-Up’

From ‘Myths & Legends For The Aquarian Age’

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 17, 2018)

_*Christianity’s Foundations
*_
_*




*_​ Christianity’s foundations are  rock-solid and sound, but they only become visible when one knocks the  outer structure of literalism down and behind them reveals the glorious  wonder and truth of the most Ancient Teachings of all, which to this day  are not accepted by many devout church-attending Christians. 

Under Constantine’s rulership the new tale of the Jesus myth became the  underpinning of the Christian movement through the ages. The success of  the new religion was secured by proclaiming that it had to be taken  literally, as every one of its words had come directly from God’s mouth.  It was declared to be unfailingly true and any attempts at calling the  bluff about these statements were suppressed by any means available,  especially the power of the sword. Laid into the hands of the Roman  state and church authorities, the new myth was quite literally a  Heaven-sent for gradually wiping out every last remnants of the Goddess’  wisdom and truth. Provided with this lethal weapon, Christianity took  us and our world ever deeper into the dungeon of the darkness and  suffering of the patriarchy. 

The new religion provided humankind with a plentiful supply of excuses  for declaring war on anyone who refused to believe that the Jesus legend  really was a historic document and true in every last detail and word.  It did not take long until it had developed into one of humankind’s  finest lethal warheads. As time went by, it was used with the utmost  efficiency to systematically wipe out every last shred – well, almost as  we shall soon see – of evidence of the Gnostics’ existence and their  beliefs, in which the Jesus story undoubtedly has its roots. 

Such things were possible in the days when very few could read and  write, and communicating with other countries and civilisations was  extremely difficult. And nobody in Constantine’s time could have  expected that more than two thousand years later, people would go in  search of evidence against him and his rulership with the help of the  religion that was created on his instructions during his reign. 

Sowing the seeds of hatred created ever more plausible pretexts for  going to war against all non-believers of this new belief system. This  also opened the doors wide for the persecution of the Jewish people,  because Constantine’s religion accused them of having killed the young  God of the Christians, Jesus Christ. As a result, for centuries Jewish  people would be hounded and discriminated against, throughout our world.  This found its crescendo in the horror of the holocaust, Hitler’s  ‘final solution’ for what the Nazis indoctrinated the German people to  believe were the problems created by the Jewish race. 

So much suffering for the sake of what in the end turned out as nothing  but a false belief! It had been created quite deliberately in this  particular manner and in cold blood, so that it could be used as a tool  for the subjugation, domination and exploitation of the mass of people.  And that by a religion that was trying to convince people that its God  is love! 

Many years ago, I read somewhere that the Jewish race can be likened to a  giant clearing house for souls with particularly heavy karmic debts to  pay. The events of their maltreatment, especially in the most recent  past mentioned above, set me wondering for what other reasons anyone  would need to be subjected to such horrors. Appreciating that nothing in  this life happens perchance or by accident, but has meaning and serves a  higher purpose, all we can do is kneel before the suffering of our  whole world. We need to pray for forgiveness for every one of us,  including ourselves and the roles we too must have played through the  ages on the downwards pointing spiral of humankind’s evolutionary  pathway. 

For a complete all-round human earthly education, this road first takes  each one of us down into exploring the lower and lowest characteristics  of our nature. Avarice, greed and corruption, selfishness, cruelty and  craving for power have to be experienced to the fullest before we can  turn our back on them and begin the upwards climb into getting to know  our higher and highest character traces. Only when the lower lessons  have been sufficiently attended to, at the giving as well as the  receiving end, can our ascent start. 

Those who are already moving in the upwards direction, have every reason  for gladness and expressing their thankful for all that once was in our  lives, now is and forever will be. We do well to remind ourselves  regularly that we have no right to sit in judgement over anyone who is  still taking part in the lower and lowest lessons. To paraphrase what  the Jesus legend tells us in St John 8:7: ‘Let those of us who are  without sin be the first to throw a stone at anyone.’

It makes me shudder to look back on the suffering of truly Cosmic  proportions, which we have been inflicting upon each other. Yet, when  considered in the light of our evolutionary pathway as young Gods in the  making, one can recognise that all of it was a ‘worthy’ instrument for  moulding us, the human children of God in our disguise as earthlings,  into the awareness of our true identity. Bearing in mind that we are  sparks of the Divine, it is probably not surprising that most of our  race’s warfaring seems to have been carried out in the name of one  religion or another. Being spirits and souls who are experiencing life  in physicality, matters of the spirit and therefore religions somehow  for a very long time formed an in important part of our consciousness.  Even in declared atheists this aspect of human nature rests in the  recesses of their subconscious.

Fortunately, a vast circle of life is in the process of closing and one  chapter of our race’s development is nearing its natural end. And once  more there probably is no need for astonishment that, in keeping with  the fact that the darkest hour comes just before the dawn, to reach this  point we and our world first had to work our way through the living  inferno and Armageddon, rolled into one, of the two World Wars. But now  we are definitely returning to the knowledge of God’s sacred wisdom and  truth. As each one of us turns into a Gnostic, we are living proof that  these things cannot be suppressed forever by anyone. 

The followers of Gnosticism, as likely as not you and I among them, were  hunted by Christianity. For a while they managed to disappear  underground, but eventually all of them were wiped out by whatever means  possible. However, unknown to the outside world for a long time,  something of their work remained. It was found in December 1945 in a  place called Nag Hammadi, a city in Upper Egypt, known as Chenoboskion  in classical antiquity. It is located on the west bank of the Nile in  the Qena Governorate, about eighty kilometres north-west of Luxor. 

These days Nag Hammadi is best known for being the site where local  farmers once found a sealed earthenware jar which contained thirteen  leather-bound papyrus codices, together with pages torn from another  book. The mother of the farmers burned one of the books and parts of a  second, including its cover. But twelve of these books survived, though  one without its cover and the loose pages. These writings date back to  the second century AD and comprise fifty-two mostly Gnostic tractates,  which were found in a single grave site. The contents of the  Coptic-bound codices were written in Coptic, but the works are thought  to probably be all translations from Greek. The Nag Hammadi codices  contain the only complete copy of the Gospel of Thomas. All texts were  made public in 1975 and are now available online.

The seed of the Gnostics’ faith and trust in the belief that the long  promised saviour and redeemer, the Christ, would eventually be born in  every human heart and soul, is now beginning to bear rich fruit. It is  likely that they felt intuitively that this could not happen until the  time was right and therefore could only be experienced in some far  distant lifetime. Here we are and that time is now. Hallelujah! Thanks  and praise be to God and the Angels for bringing us safely to this  point, and for rewarding our trust and patience by allowing us to take  part in the major transformation our world is undergoing at present.
 
From ‘Myths & Legends For The Aquarian Age’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 18, 2018)

_*Neptune And The Age Of Pisces
*_
_*




*_​ Although the Age of Pisces now lies  behind us, let’s stay with it for a  moment and try to understand the  events of those days and why they  happened. Pisces is the last sign in  the zodiac, the twelfth house is  its natural domain and its  astrological glyph is two fish tied in the  middle by a silver thread.  The sign and the house are of the soul and of  Karma and it is for good  reason that they are known as the places of  our own undoing. 

Pisces is co-ruled by the planets Jupiter and Neptune. Each one  represents a different aspect of the Divine. Jupiter on its own is also  the ruler of Sagittarius, the sign of higher education of all kinds. The  nature of this planet is expansive and jovial, gullible and gaseous.  During the lowest phase of our earthly development this is experienced  as a liking for hot air, the storyteller and raconteur, who doesn’t  allow the truth to interfere with the spinning of a good yarn, and the  show-person of the zodiac. During lifetimes in Sagittarius our  superconscious faculties begin to open up and develop. Religious  institutions and their employees are ruled by this sign.

Neptune is other-worldly, devious and deceptive. The influence of its  energies makes itself felt gradually in our world. Insidiously and  unknown to our conscious awareness, they sneak through the backdoor – so  to speak – into our awareness, and are centred on five words beginning  with ‘d’: disintegration, disorientation, dissolution, deception and  disillusionment. Under the influence of the combined energies of the two  planets, the greatest deception our world had ever seen came into  being. It plunged us and our world into experiencing first hand, time  and again either at the giving or the receiving end, into the depths of  cruelty and inhumanness, depravity and degradation human souls at the  most basic stage of their development are capable of. And whether we  like this fact or not, this too has been and still is part of God’s  great evolutionary plan of life. 

Having explored some of the manifestations of the lower and lowest  characteristics of Jupiter and Neptune and experienced their influence  on us and our world during the Piscean Age, we are now ready to move on  to learn all about their higher and highest expressions. Neptune’s  energies are the Universe’s highest love vibration, which knows and  understand nothing of earthly concerns. Venus represents the lower love  vibrations. Neptune’s positive qualities can provide those who are  strongly under the influence of this planet’s energies with receptivity  and impressionability of a special kind, as well as a sympathetic  understanding of people. They possess the gift of fantasy and  imagination, sensitivity and a love for quiet contemplations, a  sympathetic understanding and compassionate sensitivity towards other  people’s suffering, a dreamy nature and a natural talent for things that  belong to the higher and highest realms of life like mysticism,  Gnosticism and spiritual mediumship.

As the time was not yet right for developing these things during the  Piscean Age, they had to be suppressed until that phase of our  development had been left behind. Only then did we begin to gradually  move towards mysticism, Gnosticism and spiritual mediumship again to  re-discover and take possession of them. On the negative side Neptune’s  energies reveal their presence as too much impressionability and  gullibility, over-sensitivity and vagueness, a lack of clarity and true  vision, confusion and fanciful notions, a tendency to deceive, lie and  defraud others. A lack of planning ability also enters into the picture.

Expressed positively, Jupiter’s energies provide us and our world with  harmony and laws, as well as religious and philosophical beliefs. This  is accompanied by an urge for expansion, extension and enlargement.  Jupiter rules ownership and possession, as well as feelings of  satisfaction. Its highest intention is to bless us and our world with  justice, constructive inclinations, optimism, a social sense, high moral  and religious aspirations, and the ability to survey the whole.  Jupiter’s negative characteristics express themselves in disharmony,  injustice, quarrelsomeness, anti-social conduct, amoral behaviour,  immorality, a craving for pleasure, greed and an over-materialistic  attitude towards life.

Take a look at the negative aspects of both planets and add them  together. It only requires the most basic understanding of astrology  provided here to be able to see now only how but why the Jesus legend,  the foundation of the Christian faith, came into being. It was because  the law of evolution decrees that at the beginning of each sign the  lowest expressions of their ruling planet’s energies have to be  experienced. Through the suffering this causes, the human soul gradually  begins to reach for the higher and eventually the highest  manifestations. 

And this is how, in the course of the Piscean Age, lasting rather more  than 2,000 years, we have slowly but surely been working our way through  Jupiter and Neptune’s negative manifestations in ourselves and those  around us. This means that by now many, maybe most of us, are living on  their higher rays. In the case of Jupiter this means living on the ray  of hope, faith and trust, and in the case of Neptune on the ray of the  illumination of the highest realms in the Universe and being inspired by  them.

Oh wonder! Oh miracle! The greatest deception of all times was necessary  and all along has been a natural part of God’s evolutionary plan of  life. Its unfoldment is decided by the flow of energies that are  available for us and our world, affecting everything it contains at any  given time. Even the most awful things that ever took place and still  are doing are in truth part of this plan. 
 From ‘Myths & Legends For The Aquarian Age’
​ 
​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 19, 2018)

_*The Wisdom Of The Great Mother
*_
_*




*_
​The  Great Mother of all life is immensely kind, loving and wise. She knows  each one of her beloved children of the Earth and their true needs much  better than we ourselves do. Her wisdom has decreed that to teach us how  to appreciate the value of the things and people in our lives, this is  only possible through losing them. For example, through becoming ill we  get to know the value of good health. The deceptions of the self and  others, and the cheating and lying of the Piscean Age are no exception.  With their help the Universe teaches us how to appreciate truth and  honesty, integrity and loyalty. We do recognise and welcome then when  they return to our world at last.

During the approximately six  thousand years of patriarchy, which by now has almost run its course,  the Universe has been teaching us to distinguish between the abuse and  wise use of power. One of the main purposes of this epoch has been to  show us in the realities of Earth life how the absence of the mellowing  and civilising influence of the Great Mother’s wisdom and love and the  feminine in general can take a whole world ever deeper into a darkest  void of suffering and pain.

With the arrival of the Aquarian Age  this has slowly been changing, as can be seen quite clearly from the  events of the past hundred years or so. The new age has already had a  highly beneficial influence in our world. The first signs were suffrage  for all people, not merely the higher ranks of humankind. Not long after  came the vote for women and slow beginnings of equal rights for them,  so that they could once more have their say in the running of our world.  These things are part of the Great Mother’s return into the conscious  awareness of our world and re-establishing the rulership of the wisdom  and love of the feminine.

The warmongering of the past in the end  teaches even the slowest learners the value of peace. But great  obstacles had and still have to be overcome by some of us before this  goal can finally be reached for our whole world. The sacred texts of the  religions of our world to this day are trying to do their best to hold  back our race’s evolutionary development. Although they have a great  deal to answer for, in the long run nobody can succeed with this.

First  in line is the Old Testament of the Bible, in particular the book of  Genesis. With the greatest of care it once sowed the seeds of misogyny,  the hatred of women, into the hearts and minds of its male followers.  Alas, these seeds have taken root only too well and are still flowering  in the hearts of the male population in various parts of our world. The  sacred texts of the Abrahamic religions, Judaism, Christianity and  Islam, to this day contain at least parts of this Old Testament.

This  term is generally used by most Christians for the first section of  their Bible, which is primarily based on the Hebrew Scriptures. It  consists of many different books written that were compiled and edited  by various authors over a period of centuries. It is not entirely clear  at what point the parameters of the Hebrew Bible, the basis for the  Christian Old Testament, were fixed. Some scholars believe that the  canon of this Bible was already established by about the third century  BC, and that the development of the various forms of the Christian Old  Testament continued for centuries.

The patriarchy’s carefully  nurtured hatred and distrust of women explains the rather dubious role  Hera, a symbol of the Divine Mother, plays in the Heracles legend. She  was the wife of Zeus who was the king of the Gods and Hera was his  queen. When she found out about the infant Heracles’ existence, she  ordered two snakes to be secreted into his crib. No doubt the readers of  the tale are to believe that this was done in a fit of jealousy.

The  baby’s nurse later finding him with a strangled serpent in each hand  and chattering delightedly to himself is an allegory for demonstrating  the boy’s superhuman strength and powers. The Jesus legend shows these  qualities with the descriptions of the miracles and wonders performed by  the Master. These characteristics are also part of each one of us.

Hera  being part of Heracles’ name is an indication that although the child  came into this world through a mortal woman, this could not change the  fact that the Goddess and Mother of all life, the wife of Zeus/Jupiter,  is his mother in the Heavens, the highest plane of life, is part of him.  Greek and Roman mythology was a vital contributor to the patriarchy. To  feed the misogynistic demands of that time some more, the child’s  Heavenly mother was presented as a mean and jealous woman, who commits  the infamy of sneaking two serpents into the baby’s crib.

This  was necessary because the predecessors of the Abrahamic religions of the  patriarchy, which evolved from the Greek and Roman ones and others  before them, the Great Mother Goddess was worshipped and the snake  revered as the symbol of Her wisdom. But even when she appears in the  role of Hera, this mother does not want any one of Her children of Earth  to go through life without Her wisdom and love. And so she provides  this one with two serpents, knowing full well that by the time of the  Greco/Roman civilisations, She Herself had become a wicked creature and  the snake a symbol of darkness and evil. For human minds it is almost  impossible to comprehend the power and greatness of the love that has  always been the motivation behind everything that has ever happened in  our world and still does. But that undoubtedly is the case so that we,  Her beloved children, should learn from the experiences these events  would bring to us.
From ‘Myths & Legends For The Aquarian Age’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 20, 2018)

_*The Symbolism Of The Snakes
*_






​The  two snakes of the Heracles legend represent the gifts bestowed upon the  child by the masculine and feminine aspects of its Divine parents.  Their presence reveals that Heracles, the same as you and me, although  he has come into this world through earthly and therefore mortal people,  he also possesses the powers of his Divine parents. We too contain  them, although initially only as a potential and in seed form. Our hero  killing the serpents in his infancy with his hands is a metaphor for the  fact that in the early stages of our development the powers of wisdom  and love are killed off and removed from our conscious awareness,  shortly after each new entry into Earth life.

Each one of the  Heracles/Hercules/Jesus stories is filled with symbolisms for  humankind’s existence on the Earth plane. The two snakes are an  essential part of the attempts to explain to us the duality of our  Creator’s nature and our own. This duplicity consists of our higher and  lower nature, Yin and Yang, masculine and feminine, positive and  negative, darkness and light, and so forth. In each one of us the snakes  are in need of being trained by us, until they have learnt to work  together in peace and harmony, the same as they are doing in our  Creator. When the snakes finally wind themselves around each other, all  dualities and aspects of our nature have been healed into one  harmoniously functioning unit. The Caduceus is a symbol of this process.  In ancient Greece and Rome it was a herald’s wand around which two  serpents were winding themselves.

This kind of staff was carried  by the messenger of the Gods, Hermes in Greek mythology and Mercury in  the Roman tradition. Their job was to bring the fire of the Gods in the  form of the wisdom and knowledge of the Highest down to the Earth plane.  Their aim was to alleviate the suffering caused by humankind’s darkness  of ignorance. Mercury is the planetary ruler of Gemini, the Air sign  responsible for the development of our earthly minds, as well as Virgo,  the teaching and healing sign of zodiac. Adopted as the Western medical  profession’s insignia in the early twentieth century, the Caduceus  symbolises and honours the primordial origins of disease and the process  of healing it.

The Caduceus is an ancient symbol which is  traditionally associated with medicine and healing. It is also of  significance in the fields of science and mathematics and their  application to earthly life, as well as the evolution of human  consciousness and serves as a model for the structure of the Universe.  The word Caduceus comes from the Greek word ‘kerykeion’ and literally  means Herald’s staff. In the days of yore a herald was a messenger sent  by monarchs to convey some kind of proclamation. Their staff was thought  to be a magical artefact or wand associated with wisdom and the ability  to perform mystical actions. And so it is not surprising that this  aspect of the staff is repeatedly shown in the scriptures of Judaism,  Christianity and Islam. It was once believed to be a symbol of power and  the axis or pole by which the ancient messenger Gods travelled between  Heaven and Earth.

From the way the youngster disposes of the  snakes by sheer brutal force one could be tempted to deduct that none of  the Great Mother’s wisdom would ever be at the disposal of her least  evolved, youngest children of the Earth, symbolised by the crib.  Heracles’ later heroic deeds, however, show us that in truth the Divine  gifts are bestowed upon all God’s children of the Earth and were never  given to any one of us in vain. Wherever we go, they never leave us.  It’s just that for a long time they are merely at our disposal from the  spiritual background of life. Whenever someone in distress asks for  them, they are there and at all times ready to help in every possible  way, but only in keeping with the predestined pathway our soul has  chosen for this lifetime, which is known to them.

Our young  hero’s killing of the snakes while he is still in his cradle represents  our lesson during the earliest phases of our development, our spiritual  infancy and childhood. Young children are known to still have a strong  connection with the world of spirit, our true home. The knowledge of the  intimate connection and relationship we have with this world and its  inhabitants is usually shed as we grow up. This loss teaches us what a  cold and lonely existence earthly life can be when we have been cut off  from the conscious awareness of the spiritual sustenance we constantly  receive from the background of life.

In truth it never really  goes from any of us. Even when we are unaware of its presence, it is  there for us nonetheless. For a long time we carry deep within our soul  an uncertain feeling and a sense of having lost something very precious,  without actually knowing what it is we are sorrowing for. This is the  only way we can learn to appreciate the value of our unseen and utterly  reliable support system. It ensures that, when we rediscover it, we  shall never let go of it again. With immense generosity and love the  Universe sends us out into the world to discover the powers of the  hidden part of our being, so that through real life experiences they can  grow and bring forth our inner strengths.

As life itself is the  great teacher, the Universal Force in its infinite wisdom, within  certain limits, lets us have what we desire from life, so that we can  learn from the mistakes we are making along the way. In this process we  evolve and grow through the wisdom and understanding, which even the  slowest of learners gains in the course of however many lifetimes on the  Earth plane their individual development may take. It’s the kind of  teaching that on the Earth plane would be called ‘tough love’. At all  times the Great Father/Mother of all life is constantly practising it in  truly Cosmic proportions.
Recommended Reading:
•‘Healing – The Sacred Marriage’

From ‘Myths & Legends For The Aquarian Age’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 21, 2018)

_*Travelling On The Great Wheel Of Life
*_






​The  story of Hercules has been told time and again. On one occasion it was  done by the American esoteric writer, Alice Ann Bailey, 1880 – 1949. A  writer and theosophist in occult teachings, esoteric psychology and  healing, astrological and other philosophic and religious themes, she  was born as Alice LaTrobe Bateman, in Manchester, England. She moved to  the United States in 1907, where she spent most of her life as a writer  and teacher. Her works, written between 1919 and 1949, describe a  wide-ranging system of esoteric thought covering such topics as how  spirituality relates to the solar system, meditation, healing, spiritual  psychology, the destiny of nations and prescriptions for society in  general.

Alice described the majority of her work as having been  telepathically dictated to her by a Master of Wisdom, initially referred  to only as ‘the Tibetan’ or by the initials D.K., later identified as  Djwal Khul. Her writings were of the same nature as those of Madame  Blavatsky and are known as the Ageless Wisdom Teachings. Though Bailey’s  writings differ from the orthodox Theosophy of Madame Blavatsky, they  have much in common with it. She wrote about religious themes, including  Christianity, though her writings are fundamentally different from many  aspects of Christianity and of other orthodox religions. Her vision of a  unified society includes a global spirit of religion that is different  from traditional religious forms and including the concept of the Age of  Aquarius.

The book ‘The Labours of Hercules’ is a most  enlightening and thought-provoking read. I share her view that the tale  describes the evolutionary travels of the human soul on the wheel of  life, whose symbol is the zodiac. The legend represents the tests and  trials all of us have to deal with on a daily basis and the various  initiations every one of us earthlings eventually has to undergo.  Hercules having been given the task of working his way through twelve  labours is an allegory of humankind going round and round the zodiac and  taking part in the many diverse life lessons every human soul has to  experience in earthly life. The twelve signs and houses of the zodiac  are an excellent description of this journey.

Aquarius being the  eleventh sign and the eleventh house its natural domain, it is not  surprising that the eleventh labour of Hercules is so relevant to the  issues that are currently facing us and our world, individually and  collectively. First in line this labour deals with the main obstacles  every soul on its evolutionary pathway has to overcome and the many  mountains that are still waiting to be climbed by each one of us.

The  Heracles/Hercules/Jesus stories and all other myths and legends our  world has ever known were mainly designed to drive the point home that,  whether we are as yet aware of this fact or not, we are half earthling  and half God. Sons/daughters of the Great Father/Mother of all life, we  are as much children of the Earth as of the Heavens, a metaphor for the  highest levels of life. And from each one of us children a veritable  Herculean effort is required. We too have to work our way through the  tests and trials that have to be endured and carried out in the course  of our long evolutionary journey through Earth life.

To ensure  that we find our way home again at the end of travail, a deep yearning  has been programmed into every soul for its home and mother and the  security she alone can offer during the stage of our development we  spend in her womb. For a long time these feelings have to remain hidden  in the deepest innermost recesses of our soul memories. All we are aware  of on the surface of things is a deep inner ache. What we don’t know is  that our pain has its roots in a special kind of homing device that is  specially designed to start drawing us back into the oneness with God,  as soon as our earthly education draws to its close. What we feel is a  nagging ache and a restless urge that slowly becomes more and more  powerful, until it takes over our whole being and creates the danger of  spoiling every part of our life.

In the end these sensations grow  so strong that we feel intuitively drawn to go in search of things that  will somehow satisfy our longing. Alas, when at last we pay another  visit to our old home and mother, we may find that she has turned into  an angry and embittered unpleasant old woman. Looking around, we can  draw no other conclusion than that there is nothing for us in the place  we once used to call home. Should this happen to you, as it did to me,  it may take you a while before you realise that your uncontrollable  longing in truth was for your true parents and home and not their  earthly counterparts.

It is then no longer difficult to  understand why your encounter had to be such an unpleasant one and that  it had been designed that way to fulfil a wise higher purpose. Without  it you could easily have got lost in the illusion of Earth life and  remained stuck on this part of your evolutionary journey, unable to move  on. Now you appreciate that there is every reason for you to give  thanks and praise for everything that ever was in your life, even for  the bitter disappointment and the heartache caused by the above  mentioned reunion.

These experiences have helped you to become  aware that the security human beings are seeking cannot be provided by  anything that belongs to earthly life. Believing that it is possible to  find it here and especially in human relationships, but also things and  places is part of the illusion of this existence. We are shown these  things to teach us that true and everlasting security and peace can only  come to us through our reunion with the Great Father/Mother of all  life, our true parents and home.

During our lifetimes in  physicality the right place for going in search of these things is  within. In our meditations and quiet reflections we need to let the  things of earthly life fall from us and surrender our whole being, mind,  body and soul, to the exploration of the joys that can only be found on  the spiritual planes life. Practising this in the fullness of time  assists us with remaining dispassionate in any kind of turmoil and  disputes in the outer world.
 From ‘Myths & Legends For The Aquarian Age’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 22, 2018)

_*Cleansing The Inner Stables
*_
_*




*_
​ Before human souls are allowed to enter  into any kind of studies on the higher levels of life, they have to go  through a deep inner cleansing of consciousness. The way Hercules went  about his eleventh labour of cleaning the stables that belonged to  Augeas, son of Neptune, God of the waters and the Sun, provides us with a  vivid description of the processes involved. Augeas is a king who keeps  vast herds of animals in his stables. When Hercules arrives on the  scene, these stables have not been cleaned for thirty years and it is  not hard to imagine the amount of filth they contain. Before our hero  appeared on the scene, many had attempted to carry out this task. Yet,  each new aspirant failed miserably because the assignment was so  enormous that it was beyond their capabilities. 

Enter Hercules, an initiate and a wise one, who listens to and follows  the instructions of his inner guidance. He also possesses self-mastery  and practises self-discipline, and has a great deal of common sense. The  combination of these things enable him to approach the problem in a  most ingenious and surprising manner. If we wish to succeed with the job  of cleansing our inner stables, for us as aspirants on our way back  home into the oneness with God, our first requirement is to develop the  virtues displayed by Hercules. 

When presented with the cleaning of the stables, Hercules withdraws to  the top of one of the nearby mountains. This is a metaphor for retiring  from the outer world, going within and consulting our prayers,  meditations and quiet reflections with our Highest or God Self, to seek  its advice. That undoubtedly is the origin of the brilliant idea that  comes to our hero for solving the smelly problem of the Augean stables,  once and for all. And so he descends from the mountain top and willingly  follows the instructions his inner teacher continues to give him. Lo  and behold, the result is a glorious victory over what previously seemed  an insoluble assignment. A metaphor that tells us that with the help  and the will of God and the Angels all things are possible and even the  greatest obstacle can be overcome.

Hercules went about the job in hand as follows. Before climbing the  mountain he had noticed that in the valley two rivers were flowing past  the Augean stables. On first impulse he had tried to break down the wall  surrounding the stables, but this was unsuccessful. Then his inner  guidance asks him: ‘How about making two large holes in the opposite  sides of the stables?’ Hercules follows this instruction and very  quickly notes to his delight that as soon as the holes he makes have  reached a reasonable size, the water comes rushing through and makes the  holes bigger and bigger. At the same time it is doing the cleaning for  him. No need for further toiling and sweeping, as his predecessors had  done. All that was required was a breaking down of the barriers in the  way of the two rivers and redirecting the flow of their water masses. 

This is how Hercules ingeniously cleanses the stables, without having to  make any undue physical efforts. Greatly pleased with himself, he  rushes off to tell Augeas that the stables are now as clean as a whistle  and in perfect condition. As a reward Augeas had promised that the  successful applicant for this job would receive ten percent of his  cattle. Being more spiritually than worldly inclined, Hercules does not  want any recompense, but Augeas is a worldly king and insists that he  should take it. But then he discovers how Hercules went about his task,  that it had been more of a mental than a physical effort, Augeas turns  his back on our hero, as in his view it was all done by trickery and  there should be no reward.

The cleansing of our inner stables consists of shedding the debris of  false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions, as well as the memories of  the pain and fears we have experienced in the course of all our  lifetimes, including this one. Some of these things are by now stored in  the deepest innermost recesses of our soul memories and therefore hard  to access and release. This kind of burden cannot simply be cleared away  by any kind of clever trickery. Working our way through layer upon  layer of ever more ancient soul memories is something that may take many  years of our undivided attention and a great deal of mental/spiritual  effort. And that is a truly Herculean task. 

It is an emptying process that can be likened to the peeling of an  onion. The deeper we dig down into the layers of our unconscious, the  closer we come to the core of our being but at the same time the tighter  packed and more intense the stored up feelings are. Should this happen  to you, whenever the going gets too rough, on no account give up. Turn  to God and the Angels and ask them to help you. As time goes by this  flushing out has a wonderfully restoring, refreshing and healing effect  on all aspects of our being, mind, body, spirit and soul. 

And whenever this process threatens to overwhelm you, take comfort from  knowing that – one fine day – you are sure to reach the rock bottom of  our soul memories and you will have returned into the oneness with God.  On the road to this goal remind yourself frequently: ‘I am safe and  secure in God’s loving hands.’ You will find that affirmations of this  kind work all the better when they are expressing the truth, rather than  trying to convince yourself of something that is not really there. With  practice, you will gradually feel the response that from the very core  of your being comes to you through the world of your feelings: ‘You are  My beloved child. You are in Me and I am in you. Truly, truly I say to  you: you are safe.’

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Ascending The Spiritual Mountain’
​
 From ‘Myths & Legends For The Aquarian Age’
​ 
​ * * *​ 


​https://www.raysofwisdom.com/index.cfm?articleID=1281 

​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 23, 2018)

_*How Did Hercules Go About His Task?





*_​ Alice Bailey wrote that the Great Life  in whom we live, move and have our being also keeps creatures by the  name of human beings, whose emotional desire nature in the lower phases  of their spiritual development can be likened to that of a herd of  animals. Because all of us have to partake in every lesson physicality  has to offer, the very best as well as the worst, it is in the nature of  things that for a very long time this herd has to remain locked up in a  stable known Earth life. 

That is why when we first start our cleansing process, everybody’s inner  stables are bound to be filled with a great deal of filth, i.e. the  imprints left behind in the soul memories when we were following the  less savoury – shall we say? – drives and urges of our lower earthly  animal nature. The Augean stables represent the individual and  collective subconscious of our race, where all individual and collective  soul memories are stored. 

The two rivers stand for the positive and negative streams of  consciousness of all life, which include the flow of energies from and  between the lower earthly mind and its superconscious counterpart on the  higher and highest levels of life, known to many on the Earth plane as  the Heavens. Before any one of can be reunited with our Creator, who is  the Source of all being, our energies and vibrations have to be cleansed  of any kind of negativity of the Earth plane. It consists of the many  false beliefs, misconceptions, prejudices and superstitions we have  brought with us into our present lifetime from previous lifetimes. 

As a consequence of the spiritual wisdom that for some time has been  pouring ever more powerfully from the highest levels of life into  humankind’s individual and collective consciousness, our stables are  already undergoing a highly intensive cleansing. The symbol of the Air  sign Aquarius is the Waterbearer, but the water the man pours into us  and our world is not of the liquid earthly kind. It is the spiritual  wisdom and truth that during the Age of Aquarius will flow ever more  strongly into all human hearts and souls directly from the Source of our  being. All those who are presently here have been granted the gift of  another lifetime, so that they can take part in and make their  contribution towards the greatest transformation our beautiful planet  has ever seen. 

Mother Earth is in the process of being transformed into a place of  light, healing and peace. The task of every healer and lightbringer is  to invite the energies of the Highest onto the Earth plane and to make  them welcome. They then surge through our consciousness into that of our  whole world and flush away the last remainders of all beliefs that are  no longer of any value for us and our world. When this happens, the two  rivers of consciousness of heavenly and earthly life begin to flow more  freely and as one again, the way they once were. 

The cleansing process this requires has to be undertaken by each one of  us and it can at times be very scar. Should this happen to you, take  heart and remember that we are never alone and that God and the Angels  are waiting to be called upon to work hand in hand with us. To get the  full benefit of this cleansing, it is essential that we pay attention to  their guidance from within, follow their instructions and thus learn to  go with the flow of our lives.

As we know by now, all powers and characteristics that are in God are  also in us, masculine and feminine, negative and positive, darkness and  light consisting of the lowest and highest aspects of our nature. During  the earliest phase of our development when we were still one with God,  we knew everything. But then we were released into the physicality of  Earth life. The deeper we descended into it, the more we had to deal  with being plunged into the darkness of total ignorance. 

The twelve far-ranging adventures of Hercules represent the human spirit  and soul on its evolutionary journey, which stretches over many ages  and countless lifetimes. When we have become more highly evolved, it  takes us through many different cultures and civilisations, so that we  may learn from our experiences there. On and on we move, occasionally  taking time out for resting in the world of spirit and re-emerging in a  different guise and with another name, but always remaining recognisably  ourselves. 

Relentlessly, we thus surge forwards and upwards on the evolutionary  spiral of life, urged onwards and pulled by our spirit, but for a long  time held back and dragged down by the lack of understanding of our  easily frightened earthly self. When one considers the horrors each one  of us must have endured, especially during the rulership of the  patriarchy, the lower self’s reactions are hardly surprising. Yet, the  progressive movement has to continue, for after all we are on our way  home. A giant circle is closing and we are returning into the loving  embrace of our Source, the same as everything else in the whole of  Creation must. 

When we have reached this destination, we shall be a fully evolved  individual in our own right, at one with God and all life, in complete  possession of every one of our powers and in charge of them, as a  responsible and trustworthy adult spirit and soul, a true and beloved  child of God. There will no longer be any need for chomping at the bit  at the gates of the Aquarian Age’s freedom, as we shall then have  entered into it and taking flight. 

The twelve labours of Hercules describe the gradual mastering and taking  charge of all aspects of our being. Through the learning we constantly  draw from every one of our experiences in the course of many lifetimes,  each one of us gradually works their way out of the darkness of  ignorance which causes us to fall prey to the most ludicrous false  beliefs, prejudices and superstitions. From the knowledge we find along  the way and the wisdom that results from putting it into practice in  earthly life we slowly but surely move into the light of the spiritual  awareness of knowing who and what we truly are and always have been. 

It is hardly surprising that this brings with it an extremely intensive  cleansing procedure and that for us as pioneers of a new age at times  the going gets to be very tough indeed. Whenever this is the case, there  is nothing for it but to open wide the stables of our earthly minds and  pray that the Divine energies may flow through us, to assist us with  this work. I can think of no better tool than astrology for knocking  sufficiently large holes into the walls of our earthly minds, so that  the water-bearer living waters of new knowledge and understanding can  flush out every last shred of the long outdated beliefs we once were so  dear to our hearts. Space is thus created for the new parts of God’s  sacred wisdom and truth that are presently coming our way in such  abundance to sink into our consciousness and become our spiritual  property. 

If you have not attended to this so far, why don’t you try for yourself  the refreshing, renewing and regenerating effect of this kind of  cleansing? It surely does work for me and therefore must do the same for  everybody. But it can only be successful when we change our general  attitude towards life and are willing to work on changing the negative  traces of our character into positive ones. I cannot and do not wish to  do more than to lead willing horses to the water. The drinking they have  to do for themselves. 
 From ‘Myths & Legends For The Aquarian Age’
​ 
​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 24, 2018)

_*How About The Next Step?
*_
_*




*_​Many  are the myths and legends which throughout the ages from time to time  appeared in our world. All of them were originally given to us and our  world by God and the Angels to help us get a better idea of the meaning  of our earthly existence and the higher purpose it has always served.  The appearance of each new tales was an indication that our race had  moved another step forward on the evolutionary journey of all life, of  which we are an integral part. The latest story always did justice to  the understanding that could sensibly expected of the majority of those  taking part in the phase of the development the myth was designed to  serve at any given time.

 In all aspects of our existence no-one  ever receives more than they can comprehend and cope with. That’s why  down the ages only small amounts of information were released into our  consciousness. And whenever some of God’s sacred wisdom and truth  reaches us that has come our way before, we could be tempted to think:  ‘Ah well, I know all that. I’ve heard it before. How about the next  step?’ Wise ones appreciate that hearing of or reading about spiritual  truths that are new to them in itself is not enough. Fresh revelations  can only come to us when the ones we found before have been thoroughly  understood, digested and absorbed into our consciousness. Only through  living, experiencing and working with the wisdom that is coming our way  can it become our spiritual property.

It is pointless and a waste  of time to merely read books and attend workshops to listen to what  someone has to say, because God’s truth can only be known by feeling the  response that comes from deep within our hearts. It is necessary to  experience any new knowledge that is coming our way by putting it to the  test in the realities of Earth life. By serving those around us and  helping them to grow in wisdom and understanding, our aura fills with  light and expands. Gradually, we evolve into a ray of the Highest Light.  Only then are we ready for understanding the deeper mysteries of life.

Care  needs to be taken on our road there, because our auras are constantly  penetrated and affected by the emanations of the people we come into  contact with. In all their dealing with others wise ones bear in mind  that the most important part of any encounter frequently is not what a  person says to us. They know that more significant by far are the  feelings one gets from someone and the vibrations they give out. Because  of this mingling of the auras, coming into contact with a Master soul  is beneficial, as their aura fills ours with light and purifies it.

In  our role as lightworkers and healers our auras slowly fill with ever  more light and grow more beautiful, and every person we meet benefits  from this. And whenever we feel and express our love for our whole world  and everything that shares it with us, and we work unselfishly for the  wellbeing of all, our aura expands quite naturally.

Let’s see  what happens when you join me in a prayer for the blessing and healing,  guidance and protection for all those who are in danger and fear, and  the ones who are weeping and mourning. May the light of the Christ Star,  the highest brightest light in the whole of Creation, sustain them and  Its healing power deeply penetrate their whole being to comfort and  reassure them. And may the Christ light dissolve the clouds of mist and  darkness that to this day surround our beloved Mother Earth.

In  your imagination see how the Christ energies are flowing deep into the  hearts and souls of the warmongers and troublemakers of our world.  Wherever there are disturbances of any kind on the inner as well as the  outer levels of life, may the Christ Spirit bring new hope, faith and  trust in the goodness of life to all and bring the power of Its  comforting and healing energies wherever they are needed. The Christ  Spirit represents the wisdom and love of the Great Mother and the power  and will of the Great Father. It is part of everything that is and  therefore is familiar with the way of all things. It knows only too well  our struggles and Its heart is filled with compassion and understanding  for all Its children of the Earth.

In Thee, our truly beloved  Lord/Lady, Master/Mistress we place all our trust. 
Thanks and praise be  to Thee, now and forever. 
Amen

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘A Matter Of Attitude’
•    ‘The Age Of Aquarius’

 From ‘Myths & Legends For The Aquarian Age’
​ 
* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 26, 2018)

_*The Devil And His Daughter
*_
​ _*Another Tale For The Aquarian Age
*_​ _*




*_​ Our next investigation into the myths and  legends of our world takes us into, as far as I can establish, a modern  tale. The day after completing the finishing touches to Uranus and  Gaia, my attention was drawn to a story in which a man’s thirst for  spiritual knowledge leads him into seducing a woman. Once he has gained  his objective, he leaves the woman because he believes her to be  inferior to himself. To crown it all, he puts a curse on the woman that  stops her from getting married to any other man. The woman is said to be  the daughter of the devil and the man is believed to have been the  Devil himself.

 That is about all that I know of this  tale which, as far as I can make out, was written by Denis Wheatley.  Although the literary output of this author is very popular, it is not  the kind of reading material that has ever appealed to me, at least not  during this lifetime. However, for the purpose of finding the esoteric  message behind this story, the less I know of its finer details the  better it may be for exploring its hidden spiritual meaning. As all  creative ideas have their origin in the Source of all wisdom and  knowledge, this one is no exception. Bearing that in mind, one cannot  help wondering whether it ever occurred to the author that, when the  idea for his tale first came to him, his story would have a higher  esoteric message to convey. It seems to me that it is one that reaches  deep down into the roots of our race to the time of our first descent  into matter and the beginning of gathering experiences of life in a  physical environment, the Earth.

 To demonstrate to us that each one of us  is an individual spark of God and that the same energies that are in God  are also in us, a world had to be created where this was possible. A  great many things had to be explained to us, first and foremost maybe  the concept that we and our world consists of dualities as a reflection  of our Creator. To function properly, not only for the sake of  procreation, we and all other creatures in our world require a masculine  and feminine part; to show us this, in the long course of Earth’s  evolution physical forms of women and men were created which our spirit  could inhabit during each earthly sojourn.

 The spirit in women and men alike is  masculine, just the same as in God. The feminine aspect of the Divine is  the Goddess. She is the spirit’s soft and sensitive feeling side, its  soul. Any wisdom that has ever been gained by any spirit in the whole of  Creation from living through its own experiences in the course of a  great many lifetimes are stored in her. Astrologically, the masculine  aspect, the spirit of God and in humankind is symbolised by Fire and Air  and the feminine aspect, the Goddess, the soul and woman, by Water and  Earth. The masculine part on its own is everything and nothing, both at  the same time because it can only experience and know of himself through  its feminine side. By taking turns living in either a woman’s or a  man’s body in different lifetimes, the masculine and the feminine  aspects of our nature assist each other in their search for growth.  Through encountering and getting to know the other gender on the Earth  plane, we learn to co-operate with each other.

 Hence, if the masculine spirit wishes to  know who and what he is, he has no choice but to seduce its feminine  counterpart into helping him. The spirit of God knows that when the  feminine aspect of each human soul has learnt enough in its physical  existence, he is the only who can and will marry her. During that phase  of her development her energies will merge with his and she consciously  becomes one and is reunited with him. To grow in understanding of their  true nature and their world, the feminine aspect of every human spirit  he has created must take possession of and master all aspects of their  nature, human and Divine.

 To ensure that this can only happen at  the right moment, he puts a curse on the feminine, as we know by now,  the woman aspect in both genders. This ensures that spiritually she  cannot get married to any other man, i.e. spirit – no matter how much  she may love him. No soul can marry, that is become fully one with other  earthly beings, because in the fullness of time he alone, the spirit of  God, will marry the feminine aspect of each one of us. Only when the  gathering of earthly experiences is complete for each individual spirit  and soul, when the Earth plane can teach us no more shall we be ready to  be married to and fully become one again with our Creator. Hand in hand  with him, our heavenly husband, and the Angels every soul eventually  returns to the higher and highest levels of life. 
 From ‘Myths & Legends For The Aquarian Age’
​ 
​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 27, 2018)

_*God – The Eternal Lover
*_
​ _*




*_
​ In her restless search for ever more  experiences that lead to the required expansion of consciousness, the  feminine aspects of each individual spirit wanders in pursuit of her  first lover; intuitively she knows that he is the real one and that he  exists somewhere. But, no matter how hard she tries she cannot find him  in earthly lovers, in spite of the fact that she may sometimes feel she  is catching glimpses of him and the eternal. Only when the cycles of  earthly experiences finally closes does he come forth and reveals  himself to her. I am your God, your eternal friend, lover and husband.

 Do I hear you ask: ‘What about the  devil?’ Because of God’s dual nature there also are two parts to our  being. On the one hand there is our Highest or God Self, which is all  good. On the other, there is our lower or earthly self, its counterpart  and polar opposite. When we first descended into matter, our learning is  bound to have consisted mostly of behaviour patterns that are now  considered to be all evil. In the early days of Christianity – shall we  say? – the evil doings brought about by everyone’s own lower nature were  explained away as being under the influence of an outside force, the  devil. They could therefore not be controlled by us. However, the wisdom  that is now coming to us reveals that there is no such thing as the  devil – but that there is one part to each one of us which is capable of  doing devilish things.

 To me, the story of the devil and his  daughter is an allegory that takes us back to the Old Testament of the  Bible, shared by the three Abrahamic religions Judaism, Christianity and  Islam, to name them in the order of their first appearance. Our tale  guides us to the book of Genesis, the story of how Creation began and  the role Adam and Eve played in it. The word Satan is only thinly  disguised in the name Saturn. As a matter of fact, the devil is no-one  but Saturn, the stern taskmaster of the earthly plane who is known to  test humankind to the brinks of its endurance. In ancient days Saturn  was also known as the God Pan; he was a symbolism for humankind’s  untamed lower earthly nature which, as we all know, is very capable of  doing some devilish things; more about this in the next chapter ‘The  Devil’. The background of this word better than anything explains why  the woman in the tale has to be the devil’s daughter.

 Before the masculine spirit in all of us  can explore and get to know its own highest and brightest aspects and  that which is good, noble and right, every soul must first experience  their own lower characteristics, their polar opposites. The bitter  lessons of the things that were once commonly accepted as being the work  of the devil have be learnt before any soul can begin the ascent into  the integration of its highest qualities. And that is the reason why  time and again, the spirit must seduce its own small earthly self and  get it to agree – in spite of all its trepidations – to being  reincarnated onto the Earth plane so that everything that is there can  be explored to the full. God is the man in our tale and each soul’s  earthly self is the devil’s daughter. Guided by God and the Angels,  every soul must learn from its first hand experiences how to  differentiate between that which is good and desirable and that which is  evil in its own character make-up, its world and throughout the whole  of Creation.
 
Recommended Reading:
• ‘Sun in Scorpio’
• ‘Sun in Libra’
• ‘Not by Bread Alone’
​ 
 From ‘Myths & Legends For The Aquarian Age’
​ 
​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 28, 2018)

_*The Curse
*_
_*




*_
​Apart from being the girl’s seducer, the man in the tale is believed to be the devil, namely her own father. God is in everything and God is everything. Nothing in the whole of Creation ever was beyond the reach of the power of God. The man considering the girl to be inferior to himself I read as meaning that in spite of the fact that the essence and the core of each one of us is a spark of the Divine, our earthly selves to this day are still on a lower evolutionary level. 

God has no need for working with such lowly things as curses or magic spells. They are the inventions of humankind’s lower nature. The reason why the devil’s daughter cannot marry another man, as explained earlier, is merely a question of energies. To enable the energies of human souls to be merged with those of God, their energies must be purified. Each earthly self needs to freely and willingly, totally and unconditionally surrender itself to its Highest Self. With its help alone can the small self’s consciousness be cleansed of all its desires for the lower aspects of life. This is the most vital task that has to be tackled by everybody during the healing journey at the beginning of the Aquarian Age. 

During this age we shall once more come into full alignment with the Cosmic energies. That is why eventually all souls who have reached a sufficiently high evolutionary level will be reincarnating onto the Earth plane, to allow them to take part in this process – if they so wish. No-one ever forces us to do anything, but it is advisable to take advantage of the energies that now available. Aquarius is the sign of transmutation and also of friendship and siblinghood of all life. Sufficient numbers of us are ready for the great transformation and the transmuting of their Karma, which is possible during this age.  

Souls who do not get on with learning the special lessons this age brings for us and our world, will have to wait until it comes round once again in approx. 26,000 years; similar opportunities will then again be on offer. It takes the Earth this length of time to complete one cycle that is known as one Great Year, which moves it through the twelve signs of the zodiac.
​Recommended Reading:​‘The Great Year And The Ages Of Humankind’

From ‘Myths & Legends For The Aquarian Age’​ 
* * *​


​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 29, 2018)

_*The Devil – Satan – Saturn 

*_





​The concept of the devil appears to be an ancient one. According to the Bible it appears that his primary role is to use whatever guiles he may to cause humans to sin, so that ultimately they are sent to hell. The word Satan could have its origin in the Standard Hebrew word Satan’el; in English it means accuser. This term has come down to us from the Abrahamic faiths; it was traditionally applied to an Angel in the Judeo-Christian belief and a jinn in the Islamic tradition. The Hebrew word ha-Satan means ‘the accuser’ and the word Satan ‘to overcome’. Hence Satan was the one who challenged the religious faith of humans in the books of Job and Zechariah. The Abrahamic religious belief systems, other than Judaism, see Satan as a demon, a rebellious fallen Angel, devil, minor god and idol; it can also be an allegory for knowledge for the enlightenment of humankind.

The imagery of a devil as a being with horns, hooves and a tail, goes back at least as far as the ancient Greeks and their god Pan; nobody really knows but this myth could be much older still. The Greeks pictured Pan as a goat and worshipped him as the abundant and pro-creative God of wild and untamed nature, sexuality and life-giving fertility. Pan personified natural energy in its chaotic and disordered state. Included in this were our primitive, instinctive urges, in particular the sexual ones. In the days of the early Christians, such things were declared to be pagan worship. Even in those days, enlightened souls would have recognised that to suppress them altogether would be against nature and therefore impossible. However, whatever did not suit us about the old beliefs, we cleverly built into our new systems according to our changed perception of our world. 

Whether this was for better or worse, is of no interest to us any longer. It was merely one of many evolutionary stages our race had to pass through. As we are here now, it is highly likely that at least during some lifetimes we reincarnated into and followed each one of the old and the new belief systems. Now, isn’t it a wonderfully sobering thought that it may have been us who, as early Christians, declared Saturn to be Satan. Pan we banished into hell and from then onwards the Devil was depicted with horns, hooves and a tail. We decreed that because all natural impulses and instincts are evil and of the devil, they had to be suppressed. 

The only thing that seems to have survived that onslaught seems to be the symbol of Capricorn, the planet’s own sign; it has remained the goat. The three Earth signs are Taurus, Virgo and Capricorn. In Taurus the soul is reminiscent of the freshly ploughed Earth at that time of the year, like Mother Earth herself it is ready to take kindly to the seeds that are planted into its consciousness. In Virgo the soul brings forth the harvest of that which has been sown in Taurus and nurtured and cared for since then. In each Earth sign the soul has to work hard for what it wants to get out of life. Yet, Capricorn is Earth at its coldest and densest; here the soul is required to work harder than ever. This is in preparation for the seeds that are to be sown next spring when yet another rebirth on the great wheel of life takes place and a new season of growing begins.   

From ‘Myths & Legends For The Aquarian Age’
​ 
​ * * *​ 
​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 30, 2018)

_*The Lightbringer
*_
​ _*



*_
​
As we moved through the ages, our understanding of the devil in us and our world has grown. Now, it can clearly be recognised that in truth he is – dare I say it? – the great benefactor of humankind and the Angel of light, though for a very long time this had to remain a disguise. Interestingly, the devil has also been known as Lucifer, the bringer of light. Light in spiritual terms means knowledge and wisdom and that is precisely what Saturn, the devil, Lucifer has brought and still is constantly bringing to each and every one of us by pushing us, at times, to the brinks of our endurance. By constantly testing and trying us and our constant struggle against the obstacles and frustrations that inevitably come into the way of every soul’s desires, the Universe under the name of Saturn helps us to build up our stamina and bring forth the best we are capable of.

Let us never forget that the law of the Universe is love. This too is an aspect of the Divine and created for the sake of love. All long it has been showing us the way back into our true nature, which is love. At the end of the healing journey of a thousand miles – for some of us many thousands of lifetimes – from the darkness of not knowing who and what we are, each one of us will eventually have grown into an enlightened being. Greeted and celebrated by God and the Angels, humankind is triumphantly returning into the dazzling light of the full awareness of our true nature and reunion with our Creator. 

Everything that has happened on the Earth plane thus far has been a necessary part of our evolutionary pathway. It is true, we and our world have learnt and grown a great deal, but I believe firmly that many greater things are in store for humankind. Isn’t it good to know that it is in everybody’s own hands to ensure that it is nothing but good? Gone for good will soon be the days of allowing anyone to take away our God-given right of making up our own minds as to what we can and wish to believe.

Before our Creator we all stand alone, but not as if in front of some kind of throne, the way God was presented to us in previous ages. The meaning of this saying is that everybody’s understanding of the concepts of God and the Universe is at least slightly different from that of anyone else’s. The perception of what God means to us personally is something very intimate. It is different for each one of us, because it depends on our inner connection with our Creator and the relationship we have thus far been able to establish with Him/Her. In the fullness of time all human souls are required to develop into seekers of God’s Divine wisdom and truth. We are here to search for a deeper understanding of the spiritual background of life, so that through it the meaning and purpose of our present existence and that of all life can reveal itself to us, in particular through its most profound processes of birth and death.

Our perception of God has changed profoundly since all the books of the Bible were written, especially the earlier ones of the Old Testament, whose origins are lost in the mists of time. Church doctrines of the past did their best to instil the fear of God into the consciousness of our race. Although the remnants of this troublesome inheritance are exceedingly hard to eradicate, we all get there in the end.  To quite some extent this fear is still with us today, whether we are consciously aware of this or not. I must be one of the best examples of this. In spite of not having been brought up on a steady diet of Christian teachings, believe you me I have felt this fear very strongly ever since my first tentative steps on the spiritual path. It comforts me to know that as everything happens for good and wise purpose, this cannot have been an exception.

Nature abhors a vacuum and this principle also applies to the consciousness of our race on all its levels. Any empty spaces that are left behind anywhere are instantly filled with whatever is allowed to enter. A vital part of every soul’s spiritual pathway is taking charge of all parts of its being. Because every word, thought and action is our own responsibility, we ourselves must ensure that we give access to our consciousness to the right things only, i.e. those we want to be there. It is not necessary to suppress our natural urges and instincts, we just have to take charge of them and master them by learning how to use them constructively. We are responsible for every part of our being and are not to abuse any one of them, especially not our physical bodies and our energies. They are our responsibility and should be recognised for what they truly are, namely gifts from the Universe. We have been placed in this life in order to learn how handle them wisely and without fear.

From ‘Myths & Legends For The Aquarian Age’


* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 31, 2018)

_*The Angel In Disguise
*_





There is nothing I can give you that you have not,
But there is much, so very much that –
While I cannot give it – you can take.
No Heaven can come to us,
Unless our heart finds rest in today: take Heaven.
No peace lies in the future
That is not hidden in this moment: take peace.

The gloom of this world is but a shadow.
Behind it – yet within everybody’s reach – there is joy.
There is a radiance and glory in the darkness,
Could we but see.
And to see, we have only to look.
I beseech you to look.

Life is so generous a giver, but we –
Judging its gifts by their covering –
Too often cast them away as ugly, heavy or hard.
Remove the covering and you will find beneath it
A living splendour
That has been woven with the love,
Wisdom and power of the Divine.

Welcome it, grasp it,
And you touch the Angel’s hand
That brings it to you.
Everything we call a toil, a sorrow or a duty,
Believe me, the Angel’s hand is there.

The gift is there and the wonder of the
Over-shadowing presence
That protects us, is joyous too.
Be not content with discovering these joys,
For they conceal even greater gifts.

And so, at this time, I greet you –
Not quite as the world sends greetings,
But with profound esteem and a prayer
That for you, now and forever,
The eternal day breaks
And all shadows flee away.

Fifteenth Century Prayer

 From ‘Myths & Legends For The Aquarian Age’​ 
​ * * *​ ​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 1, 2018)

*The Legend Of Pandora’s Box
*






​The  background to the story of Pandora’s Box is the Titan Prometheus’  resistance to the law and the commands of the King of the Gods, Zeus. In  Greek mythology Prometheus, whose name means forethought, was one of  the Titans. He was a culture hero and a trickster figure who is credited  with the creation of man from clay. He defied the Gods and brought them  the gift of fire to the Earth, so that progress and civilisation became  possible. Prometheus was known for his intelligence and as a champion  of humankind. After either having got away with or having paid the price  for one of his misdeeds, Prometheus kept going back for more. Zeus,  however, was very crafty in the way of handing out punishments to those  who refused to obey him.. 

As Prometheus’ penalty Zeus gave him  Pandora, the first woman. She was a very different creature from man.  Having been created in the forge of Hephaestus, she was as beautiful as a  Goddess and very beguiling, thanks to traits bestowed upon her by  Athene and Zeus himself. Athene was the Greek Goddess of wisdom,  courage, inspiration, civilisation, law and justice, as well as warfare,  mathematics, strength, strategy, the arts, crafts and skills. Zeus  presented Pandora as a bride to Prometheus’ brother Epimetheus, who was  only capable of afterthought. Prometheus had the gift of thinking ahead  and expected retribution from Zeus because of  his audacity with the  fire, so he warned his brother against accepting any presents from their  king.

When Zeus handed Pandora over to Epimetheus, she brought  with her a box that carried a label with a warning that the box should  never be opened by anyone. Epimetheus was so dazzled by his bride that  he forgot his brother’s advice. He thought they were supposed to hold  the gift his bride brought with her in safe-keeping for Zeus. Blissfully  unaware of what kind of a present it held in reality, Epimetheus  insisted that his wife followed the instructions on the box.

But  then one day he had to leave Pandora on her own for a few hours. She had  been gifted with curiosity as much as with all the other attributes her  Divine parents themselves had. For Pandora the box was a present and  therefore not merely something to be kept in trust, without ever looking  at it. What business did Zeus have to tell her not to open it? Possibly  she had listened to her brother-in-law’s tales of tricking the king of  the Gods or maybe she saw nothing to fear in the box. What if she just  had a quick peak?

No sooner said than done! Making sure that  no-one was watching, Pandora opened the box just one tiny crack. As she  did so, unpleasant ghostly forms started to gush forth from the opening.  Without being aware of what she was doing, Pandora thus unleashed all  the ills that subsequently had to be experienced and endured by our  race, so that we should learn from them and grow in wisdom and  understanding of the true purpose that lies behind our existence on the  Earth plane.

In the end, Pandora’s gift with a difference would  teach each one of us to discriminate and differentiate between good and  evil, darkness and light. The sacred fire of the Gods hidden in her gift  would eventually show us that what Prometheus brought us was merely  showing how to make fire and how to use it wisely on the Earth plane.  Precious though this was, Pandora was given something much more  valuable. How else could it have been when it had its origin in the  superior intelligence of her father, the King of the Gods, and the  wisdom and love of his feminine counterpart, the Goddess Athene?

And  so it came about that from Pandora’s appearance onwards, human beings  were no longer allowed to lounge around all day. They now had to work  very hard for their living and from time to time some of them succumbed  to many different kinds of ailments, too. When Pandora thought that just  about every one of the unpleasant things must surely have left the box,  at its very bottom she discovered one more item. On closer inspection,  lo and behold!, she found that it was not something evil, but that she  had also unleashed onto our world the most precious gift of all and that  was hope.

Built into all individual and the collective soul of  our world with this gift was the instinctive/intuitive knowledge that  things would always improve and better times would be just round the  next corner, that progress was constantly being made by us and we were  forever moving onwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life.
Inspired by and dedicated to my friend Pandora,
who passed into the world of light in October 2014.

We’ll meet again,
Don’t know where,
Don’t know when,
But I’m sure we’ll meet one sunny day –
In the world of light.
Until then,
God bless you and keep you safe, always.

With love and light,
Aquarius

From ‘Myths & Legends For The Aquarian Age’
​

​
* * *​​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 2, 2018)

_*What Is Hope?
*_
​ _




_​ When things go wrong, as they sometime will,
The optimist thinks: ‘They’ll come right again!’
When times are hard, positive thinkers say: 
‘They will get better and become easier again.’
But the pessimist grumbles: ‘It’ll only get worse!’
And although this may take a while, 
Because our thoughts and beliefs create our earthly reality,
Such forecasts invariably come true.
And then, each one in keeping with their perception of life,
Nods sagely and says: ‘I told you so!’ 

But what is hope?
It is not the closing of one’s eyes to
Difficulties and obstacles, risks and possible failures.
It is an inner trusting that knows:
If I fail now, I shall not do so forever.
If I get hurt, I shall be healed.
 If I make mistakes, I shall learn from them,
And when I’ve learnt enough, 
I will be allowed to move on 
To lessons of a different nature.
What could be better?

Hope is the awareness of our innermost self that
Life is good and that the power of love 
Is the most powerful force in the whole of Creation 
That can straighten crooked corners and move mountains.
If we but ask, this force at all times is willing
To guide us through our most traumatic encounters,
And to help us heal every aspect of our whole being
As well as all relationships,
Especially the most difficult ones.

Hope is an inner knowing,
A steadily increasing certainty 
That in God’s time, not ours,
All things in earthly life will eventually 
Be made good and come right.
Our present existence is like a great stage
And one fine day we are going to
Step in front of its curtain, 
Behind which we for so long have been acting,
Into the world of light, our true home.
We shall be received by the friendly audience 
Of the Angels and Masters, 
And all other spirit friends and helpers,
To take our bow. 

Earth life is a tragicomedy of errors in which
Every participant eventually feels the need 
To nail the desires of their lower self to the
Cross of consciousness of the Earth. 
Those who have matured into spiritual adulthood and
Willingly submit themselves to Saturn’s demands
Of practising the restraint of self-discipline
And self-mastery in all their relationships, 
At the end of their present lifetime 
Will only leave good and healed connections behind.
They are presented by God and the Angels 
With a leaving certificate that shows that 
Earth life can teach them no more.

The teachers, in this case the Angels and Masters 
Of the higher and highest planes of existence,
Move these students of life on to lessons 
Of an increasingly elevated nature.
And that’s how every one of us in the fullness of time
Is going to take their final bow
On this side of the veil of consciousness.

United in friendship and love at last
With those who walked this way before us,
We enjoy the applause that greets us
On the other side of the veil,
Eager to find out where 
The Angels may wish to take us next. 
And in the shelter of God’s mighty wings
We shall forever serenely venture forth, 
Safe in the knowledge that we shall 
Never be frightened or feeling lonely again. 

_‘I will abide in Thy tabernacle forever.
‘I will make my refuge the shadow of Thy wings.’_
Psalm 61:4

From ‘Myths & Legends For The Aquarian Age’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 16, 2018)

_*Letting Our Inner Light Shine
*_
_*




*_
​Nelson  Mandela in his Inaugural Address, which by the way was taken from ‘A  Return to Love’ by Marianne Williamson, said: ‘Our deepest fear is not  that we are inadequate, but that we are powerful beyond measure. It’s  our light, not our darkness, that most frightens us. We ask ourselves:  ‘Who am I to be brilliant, beautiful, talented and fabulous?’ Actually,  who are you not to be? You are a child of the Universe and playing small  doesn’t serve the world. There is nothing enlightening about shrinking,  so that other people won’t feel insecure around you. We are born to  make manifest the glory of the Universe that is within us. It’s not just  in some of us: it is in everyone. And as we let our own light shine, we  unconsciously give other people permission to do the same. And as we  are liberated from our own fear, our presence automatically liberates  others.’

Through our inner connection with the Source of all  life, not just a selected few but each one of us is potentially a  receiving station for the Divine wisdom that constantly flows directly  from there into the whole of Creation. Bearing in mind that in the  fullness of time, everybody will be acting as Its channel, to me, the  message Mandela used is a prophecy of things to come on the Earth plane,  when each one of us will be powerful beyond measure. Yet, this will not  happen through some kind of magic, but has to be conscientiously worked  on by every individual soul. Each has to strive to bring forth the best  from within themselves and leave the selfish desires of their earthly  nature behind.

The purpose of this existence is learning to serve  the highest good of the whole and seeking to work unselfishly to make  our world a better place for all. The more we endeavour to do this, the  better we can be used as channels of light, through which the  inspiration of the Highest flows into the consciousness of our race and  world. The Spirit of the Universal Christ is waiting to come alive  within everyone of us, so it can guide us intuitively to show the way  through right thoughts, words and actions. Just like the Master of the  Jesus legend, on our own we are nothing and can do nothing. If we can  resist the temptation to use what comes to us for self-glorification and  prefer to celebrate and glorify God’s infinite power, wisdom and love,  we can evolve into an increasingly powerful force in the blessing and  healing of our world.

This applies especially to souls who in  this lifetime are destined to learn their lessons through working  upfront and in leading positions. But it is just as relevant to those  who humbly, modestly and unseen by most earthly eyes serve in the  background and behind the scenes of public life, to do their share of  bringing our peaceful new world into being. Let’s spare a loving thought  for the leaders of our world and the special tests and trials they  constantly have to face, to help the wise ones in charge of us to  establish what degree of spiritual maturity each one has reached. How  many of them are as yet capable of serving the Highest rather than  putting their own selfish interests first?

The essence of a White  Eagle teaching from ‘The Golden Harvest – Creation, not Destruction’  confirms this: ‘The Creation legend of the Abrahamic religions tells you  that God breathed into Adam the breath of life. Our Creator breathes  the same into you when you hold the thought of humankind’s perfect  spirit life in your mind and heart. Like the Master of the Jesus legend  you will then be able to say: ‘I and my Father are one. I am in the  Father and the Father is in me.’

‘Hold fast to this realisation  of the life and light within you. Let your inner light shine so that it  can manifest itself in your world. Each one of you as an individual is  of the greatest importance, because when the perfect expression of God  flows through you it influences countless lives. Every human soul is so  important because it is potentially a reflector of God’s light and life  that at some stage of its development can be used as yet another channel  for bringing God’s glory to the Earth and establishing God’s kingdom  there.’

Julia Cameron tells us how she goes about it: _‘I am  music waiting to be heard. I am a song unfolding. My notes are the voice  of Life singing through me in majesty. I open my throat to the word of  creation. I speak my truth and build my life upon it. I open my mouth to  exclaim the glory that I feel within me. I give voice to God and God’s  plan for me. I refuse to be small when God intends for me to be large. I  expand without pride, without arrogance. I expand through love. I open  my heart and mind to the brighter, clearer and more joyous vistas life  intends for me. I allow life to create through me the better world of  which I speak and see in my imagination.’

_ From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’
​ 
​ * * *​ 



​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 2, 2018)

_*Take These Broken Wings
*_







Take these broken wings
And learn to fly again,
And learn to live so free.
And when we hear the voices sing,
The book of love will open up
And let us in.

From the Eighties Song
By Mr. Mister

O Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
Take the broken wings of humankind’s earthly existence
And teach all of us how to fly with the help
Of Your sacred wisdom and truth,
So that it flows ever more powerfully
From Your loving heart
Into every human heart and soul
And from there into our whole world.
Under Your guidance and protection
And in accordance with Your will and wishes,
Keep on opening ever more hearts,
Until each one of us acts as a channel for the
Blessing and healing power of Your love.

Grant us the gift of understanding, so that
On the wings of Your sacred wisdom and truth
We can lift our whole world
Above the woes of our present existence
By recognising them as nothing but lessons
In the school of earthly life
And passing phases.

Mend our broken spiritual wings and show us
The beauty and wonder
Of the spirit realm,
Your world.

Amen

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘I can fly! I really can!’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 8, 2018)

_*The Porcupine Fable
*_
​ _*




*_​ Down the ages and with the help of  legends and myths, fairy tales and fables the Divine, through many  different human channels, has alwas tried to transmit its wisdom and  truth into the collective consciousness of our race. Referring to the  progress of its success on the Earth plane the German philosopher Arthur  Schopenhauer, 1788-1860, wrote: ‘All truth passes through three stages.  First, it is ridiculed. Second, it is violently opposed. Third, it is  accepted as self-evident.’ 

Schopenhauer was the author of a fable about porcupines that to this day  conveys a vital message of how we all can and indeed have to learn to  co-exist more harmoniously. Schopenhauer’s allegory tells of how during  one of the coldest winters Mother Earth had ever experienced, many  animals were dying from cold exposure. As this was happening all around  them ever rapidly, it occurred to the porcupines that the only way their  species would probably survive the bitter cold of the howling North and  East winds would be by pooling their resources and gathering closely  together. They realised that benefiting from each other’s body heat  would be the only way of protecting themselves.

Alas, even though they were much warmer now, their quills were so sharp  that they could not help wounding each other. This caused so much pain  that after a while they reluctantly had to move apart again. Alas, when  each one was on its own once more, ever more of them froze to death.  That’s when the brilliant idea came to one of them that for their  survival they would have to decide individually whether to accept the  quills of their companions or die. Realising the danger of their whole  species possibly disappearing from the Earth, enough of them were  sufficiently wise to move closer together with the others. 

So the fable goes. Yet, in truth it is the love and wisdom of the Great  Father/Mother of all life, in whom all is one, that orchestrates and  conducts the wondrous symphony of life. With the help of the Angelic  hierarchy they are constantly guiding and protecting every one of Its  creatures. No-one is ever forgotten or left out. Mother Earth is but one  of the many physical manifestations of the Great Mother. Her wisdom and  love express themselves through the instinctive and intuitive behaviour  of all living things, plants and animals as much as human beings. This  is where they have their origin. As a result nothing in the whole of  Creation is ever without Divine guidance and protection. 

The feminine love and wisdom aspect of the Divine trinity is the  Goddess. She is the mother of all species and the living and breathing  force behind phenomena like the clever formation flying of birds during  migration. She is the source of the instinctive knowledge of the animal  kingdom to protect one’s young against all threats, if need be at the  expense of one’s own life. She is in charge of our own body clocks as  well as that of all other members of the animal kingdom. She tells Her  creatures when to mate and when to abstain from it, for example when not  enough food is going to be available for the raising of young. She  instructs hibernating animals when and where to begin theirs and when it  is safe to come out of it again – and so on and so forth.

And it was the porcupines’ group soul, as part of the Great Mother, who  is the soul of the whole of Creation, who instructed the individual  animals through their instincts to move closer together and keep each  other warm, so sufficient numbers of them would stay alive, to secure  the survival of their species next spring. That’s how the porcupines  during that terrible winter acquired the wisdom that sharing their own  warmth with their companions was the most important ingredient for  getting through the cold months. Putting up with the wounds the  unusually close proximity with their companions inevitable inflicted  upon each other was a small enough price to pay for their survival.

 Human relationships can frequently be  very similar to what the porcupines had to endure. The essence of every  human being, without exception, is spirit and soul and we all contain  everything, the very best and the worst. While our spirit is immortal  and cannot die, the soul is our soft, sensitive and vulnerable feeling  side, in which the memories of each of our spirit’s experiences on the  Earth plane are stored for future reference. It usually does not take  long until the earthly self, aware of its soft and defenceless  underside, develops sharp inner spines that express themselves through  its words and actions. For as long as young and inexperienced earthly  selves remain unaware of the fact that whatever we send out into our  world, in thoughts, words and deeds, inevitably has to return to us,  they are unlikely to wish to restrain themselves in their human  contacts.

 To this day, there are a great many of  these foolish young ones in our world, who take pride in their ability  to employ their barbs in the most hurtful ways possible. Giving such  people a wide birth is the best solution. Yet, whenever that is  impossible, there is every reason why we should forgive them, for they  know not what they are doing to themselves, i.e. what kind of Karma they  are so vigorously creating for later in their present lifetime and  future ones. The rigours, stresses and strains of Earth life are the  winters of our lives. Here conditions all too easily turn arctic, for  example when we become embroiled in some of those family feuds, in the  course of which the attitudes of the participants may become ever more  deeply entrenched. Until at least one of those involved at last turns  for help to their spirit helpers, the Karmic pendulum may swing  helplessly to and fro, one lifetime after another.

 The world of spirit, our true home, is  our summer land that knows no winters. During their next spell of  recovering there, even spirits – or maybe especially they – who have  lost their souls are offered opportunities for consulting with the wise  ones in charge of our race. When asked, they can help us to work our way  through any kind of conflict, until each one of them has finally been  resolved.

 From ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’​ 
* * *​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 10, 2018)

_*The Squirrel’s Tale*_






​When the squirrel appears more   frequently in our lives than usual, it can be a message from the Universe that we   need to have more fun and take life a little less seriously, just like   the squirrel with its lively and amusing antics in our woodlands and   parks. However, squirrel reminds us of practical matters, too. As this   animal is commonly known for hiding and saving its food, so that it can   return to it during the winter months, maybe the time in our lives has   come for looking into what kind of provisions we have made for times   need. For example, have we considered setting up a good retirement plan?   Are we adequately insured? Or even doing something as simple as   carrying out simple and preventative repairs around the house?

What is not commonly known is that in the end the squirrel only finds   ten percent of the nuts and seeds it has hidden for safekeeping. This   could be a message from the Universe that we too can sometimes foolishly   over-prepare ourselves for the future. Maybe the time has come for   restoring the balance in our lives. 

Like the birds, squirrels are part of Mother Nature’s seed-spreaders.   Each one of them has been provided by the wisdom and love of the Great   Mother of all life, the Goddess, who is present in all things and alive   in every sentient being. Any nut the squirrel does not recover is  primed  and ready to germinate when the right moment for doing so has  come.  This means that thanks to our furry friends the gift of new  generations  of trees and plants each springtime sprouts from the seeds  and nuts  burrowed by them in the ground. As human beings, this conveys  the  message from the Highest that the wise ones among us consider   leaving  behind at least ten percent of the abundance they have been  allowed to  take part in for those who follow.

Symbolically, this connects us with the old adage of what we sow we   shall reap. This contains a strong warning and a reminder that we need   to learn how to take care of what we inadvertently sow in every one of   our thoughts, words and deeds, because as sure as houses we shall have   to reap the harvest and live with their consequences.  

Squirrels are sociable creatures who often appear in pairs or groups.   Observing them more closely reveals that they are also quite vocal and   know how to use their extensive communication skills to their advantage,   particularly when they are at play or feel threatened. With this    squirrel reminds us of our own ability to express ourselves in social   settings and our need for communicating effectively with those around   us. It helps us to become aware that all of us are in this life together   to honour each other with our presence. Aware that every one of us is a   child of the Highest, it is beneath our dignity to lie to and cheat   anyone. Having reached this evolutionary level, it is part of our   natural and instinctive reaction to refuse to treat disrespectfully   others by exploiting and taking advantage of them in any way.
To watch the squirrel in action, please follow the link below:

•    ‘The Squirrel’s Tale’

From ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’


* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 11, 2018)

_*The Tale Of The Butterfly 
*_
_*




*_​ Once upon a time, by the side of a dusty  road in India sat an old beggar who was selling cocoons. He noticed  that a young boy had been watching him for many days. Finally, he  beckoned the boy and asked him: ‘Have you any idea of what beauty lies  within my cocoons?’ When the boy shook his head, the old man continued:  ‘Every one of them is the home of a beautiful butterfly. I will give you  one, so you can watch how it happens. But you must be very careful and  not handle the cocoon until the butterfly emerges.’ 

Enchanted with his gift, the boy hurried home to await the emergence of  the butterfly. He laid the cocoon on the floor and while watching it   became aware of a curious thing. The butterfly seemed to be beating its  wings against the hard outer shell of its chrysalis. ‘The poor little  thing will surely perish before it can break free from its prison,’  thought the boy. ‘I have to help it!’ 

And so he pried the cocoon open. Out flopped a soggy brown and ugly  thing that quickly died. After a while, the boy met the beggar again and  told him what had happened. ‘Ah yes,’ the old man said: ‘It is  necessary for the creature to beat its growing wings against the walls  of its cocoon, until they have grown strong enough to support it when it  finally emerges as a butterfly. Through its struggling alone can the  creature’s wings become durable enough to carry and support it. It dies  when this is denied because its only chance of developing the necessary  strength was taken from it.’

The butterfly is a symbol of transformation. The life cycle of each one  of them represents a microcosm of the macrocosm of humankind’s  individual and collective evolutionary process. May the walls of  everyone’s cocoon be just thick enough – and no more – to support us in  our struggle of breaking free from the mental prison of the false  beliefs, prejudices and superstitions about our true nature that have  kept us bound to the Earth plane for such a long take. May every one of  us at long last take to our spiritual wings to aid our flight of growing  and evolving into the beautiful beings we are truly meant to be. 

The essence of a teaching from the White Eagle calendar August  2016:  ‘Through limitation and suffering human souls emerge into the Divine  light and life, just as a caterpillar moves from the chrysalis stage and  transforms itself into a beautiful winged creature that enjoys dancing  in the warmth and light of the Sun.’ 
Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius
​ 
 From ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’

​* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 13, 2018)

_*The Bee*_

_*




*_​When bees attract our attention, for  example in dreamtime or through an article like this one, they may wish  to bring us a message about industry, action and communication. They  could have come to remind us of our ability to consciously choose the  results we want in our lives. Dream bees also point to the spiritual  gifts that come as a byproduct of our industriousness, like a treasure  of golden honey. If we are not already sharing them with others, the  bees can be an indication that the time has come for doing this. Or  maybe it’s just that we need to recognise our inner treasures more  clearly.

The symbolism of bees in dreams also  brings us the concept of pollination. Upon waking up from such a dream,  wise ones ask themselves: 

•    What ideas am I pollinating and nurturing in my life?
•    If my attitude is like pollen, what kind of it am I spreading? Do I  spread love, peace and joy wherever I go rather than gossip and anger? 
•    Where do my thoughts most frequently land? Are they drinking the  nectar of the sweetest flowers or do I allow them to linger in the marsh  of unproductive thinking?

Bees have intricate modes of communication. Often when we dream of them  it’s a sign that there is a need to observe our social networks. In  dreamtime bees invite us to take a look at we are communicating  effectively with our loved ones and keeping in touch with them. 

Turn to the beehive as a source of dream symbolisms of perfect storage,  efficient living space and architecture. The hive is symbolic of  structure and order, specifically in our homes. A dream of bees within  their hive may be a message it’s time to organise our home life better.
‘Go to the wild places and watch the bees visiting the flowers
And the eagles revelling in their glorious flight. 
Visit your neighbour’s house and observe a child blinking at the
Firelight, while its mother is busy with her household tasks. 
Be like the bees, happy with who and what you are,
And refuse to spend your days admiring the soaring of the eagles.
Be like the child that delights in the firelight 
And is not troubled by its mother’s affairs. 

‘Become like a bee who gathers the nectar from all the flowers
Within its reach and converts it into honey.
As you move from one experience to another,
Your nectar is the learning they provide for you.
Your innermost being transforms them into the honey
Of wisdom and ever improving understanding of life. 
The vision of the wise ones, who patiently and diligently 
Apply themselves to their earthly lessons with the persistence 
Of the bee attending to its task, in the fullness of time 
Will be lifted above the concerns of the Earth. 

On the mighty wings of the wisdom and truth of 
The Great White Spirit, whose symbol is the white eagle, 
They shall lift themselves above the Earth plane to perceive 
An ever greater picture of the purpose and meaning of all life.
Those who shirk their earthly lessons and try to run away from them,
Will in due course be granted the gift of another lifetime,
So the can repeat the lessons they had hoped to escape. 

‘For a very long time, the bee’s harvest has been 
The sweet delight of humankind.
If need be, it can be stored for thousands of years,
Without going off or even deteriorating. 
The bee’s gift also has some wonderful healing qualities.
The wisdom and understanding of life you are constantly gaining
Is your yield and has the same healing power as the bee’s.
It is yours to keep forever and after first having healed yourself with it,
When it is shared with those around you, it can do the same for them.
And never forget that when one of you is healing, 
Your whole race and Mother Earth herself are recovering, too. 

From ‘A Visit From Wisdom or The Guardian Angel’

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘The Beauty Of Pollination’

From ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 14, 2018)

_*The Mystery Of The Oceans
*_





​Living in the element of water, fish  symbolically represent the emotional level of life, the realm of the  soul and the world of feelings. Water animal totems are as generously  imbued with meaning as the sea itself. Water is a powerful symbol, a  sign of cleansing, freedom and mobility. It represents the universal  collective unconscious and all our souls floating in the vastness of the  ocean of life.

Water animal totems can show us the way to reveal and identify our  hidden thoughts or actions. When these creatures find their way into our  lives they need to be honoured. If we pay attention, they will aid us  in identifying our hidden motives that possibly are unhealthy for us.  Even better, by observing and being open our water animal totems, we  learn the ways of simpler, more positive paths of thought in our search  for replacing the hidden negative ones.

Water creatures are invariably bright and playful and as totems they  remind us that we too should by rights live with the same unbridled  freedom they possess. If you have identified one of your animal totems  to belong to the water element, you are in for a wonderful journey of  learning more of the ways of the water creature. The symbolism of water  has a universal undertone of purity and fertility. Symbolically, it is  often viewed as the source of life itself. There is much evidence of  this in many creation myths in which life emerges from the primordial  waters.

As our physical bodies are made up of over seventy percent of water,  many of these myths and allegories also relate to our own existence,  i.e. the macrocosm mirroring the microcosm and vice versa. Further, we  can incorporate symbolism of circulation, life, cohesion and birth by  associating the creative waters of the Earth with the fluids found in  the blood of our own bodies. 

In Taoist tradition, water is considered an aspect of wisdom. The  concept here is that water takes on the form in which it is held and  moves in the path of least resistance. Here the symbolic meaning of  water speaks of a higher wisdom to which we are all aspiring. The  ancient Greeks understood water’s power of transition, as it changes  from liquid, to solid, to vapour and back to water, an epitome for  metamorphosis and philosophical recycling.

For the Native Americans water was considered a valuable commodity,  particularly in the arid plains and western regions. They considered  water to be a symbol of life, further evidence for the symbolisms of  many creation myths. The ancient Egyptians valued it highly in their  beloved and heavily relied upon Nile river. They perceived it as the  very birth canal of their existence.
Symbolic water meanings are:
•    Life
•    Motion
•    Renewal
•    Blessing
•    Intuition
•    Reflection
•    Subconscious
•    Fertilisation
•    Purification
•    Transformation

* * *
​To my mind, nothing ever expressed  better the longing and yearning for the freedom of the wide open sea, a  symbolism of our soul’s true home, than the following poem:_*
My Friend, The Sea*_
I must go down to the seas again,
To the lonely sea and the sky,
And all I ask is a tall ship and a star to steer her by,
And the wheel’s kick and the wind’s song and the white sail’s shaking,
And a grey mist on the sea’s face, and a grey dawn breaking.

I must go down to the seas again, for the call of the running tide
Is a wild call and a clear call that may not be denied.
And all I ask is a windy day with the white clouds flying,
And the flung spray and the blown spume, and the sea-gulls crying.

I must go down to the seas again, to the vagrant gypsy life,
To the gull’s way and the whale’s way, 
Where the wind’s like a whetted knife’
And all I ask is a merry yarn from a laughing fellow-rover,
And quiet sleep and a sweet dream when the long trick’s over.

John Edward Masefield 
1878 – 1967

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Navigating  The Ocean Of Life’
•    ‘The Sun In Pisces’

* * *

Last but not least, the video below explores the beauty and wonder of God’s creation in one of the oceans of our world:
Dakuwaqa’s Garden
Underwater scenes from Fiji and Tonga

From ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 17, 2018)

_*The Penguin As Animal Totem
*_




​
The well mannered penguin addresses threats by looking from the side by turning its head. It sees much better in water than on land and enjoys superior camouflage in water.  With its dark back it blends with the water when hunted from above by birds of prey. Its white belly blends with the lighter top of the water when hunted from below, for example by sea lions. 
Equipped with poor vision and sense of smell, the many unique and fascinating evolutionary adaptations of penguins are quite necessary.  It is not uncommon for penguin people to have poor vision, but they make up for it by being very talented in other areas, among them swimming and feeling at home in water. They can be very dexterous and sociable, and often successful in business and society. It is usual for penguin people, especially as they grow older, to be very popular with those around them.

Penguins cannot fly, but they are highly talented aquatic animals. Some of its most important characteristics as a totem animal for penguin people, aside from their aquatic deftness, are their social and family abilities, their politeness and good manners.  Through their good example they can teach these qualities by showing their consideration for others in social and family situations. 

Even a brief study or reading of the penguin’s social organisation, regardless of what type of penguin, demonstrates the importance of these attributes to those who have and work with penguin medicine. In fact, penguins and penguin people cannot stand to be alone.  This can be as much a strength as a weakness, as in their desire to be around others they can sometimes be too kind for their own good, just to attract some company.

The penguin’s bolt-upright manner and orderly way of doing things, especially while on land, denotes more than just good manners and properness because they are very focused and orderly in many ways.  Such attributes often about in penguin people, though these abilities may take time to develop throughout childhood.

Despite the penguin’s awkwardness on land, it is graceful and fluid in water. This may show itself as being a master swimmer or at least having a potential for it for people who have penguin as their totem.  Penguin’s water acrobatics are highly impressive, from diving into the water to leaping out again and landing firmly on its feet.  On land the penguin has adapted its agility to be useful as well, for example by tobogganing. This technique allows penguins to travel greater distances and move with speeds of up to twenty-five miles per hour.

Penguins, especially during mating times, bow to each other before leaving the nest and may walk about the area in a show of respect. Penguin people tend to be formal. Their totem animal reveals this by its formality and looking as if they were permanently dressed for a dinner party. The same formality and care are shown by those who hold this totem, who prefer to mix in upper class circles. Many choose careers that allow them to do this.

Penguins mate for life and have complex courtship rituals and one of the most important life lessons this animal can teach is self-confidence. Once this ability has been developed, penguin people can make good leaders, who are outgoing and confident in all social situations.

Penguin people tend to dream vividly and can benefit greatly from paying attention to their dreams, as they are more likely than most to receive messages through dreams and in meditation.  The penguin with its striking black and white colouring is gifted in understanding that which is unknown and hidden from common view and knowledge, black, but also the awakened consciousness, white. This rare combination provides the penguin with balance and poise, which is difficult to achieve even for those who hold this totem. In fact, their natural potential and the need to balance these opposing realities cause some penguin people to suffer from bipolar disorder and similar problems. Working more closely with this totem as their teacher and guide can help them to find the balance to bring healing.

If penguin suddenly comes before you, the way it is doing right now with this new chapter of my jottings and especially the video – one of the finest nature displays on film that has ever come my way –, this animal totem could carry a message for you that something in yourself and your life may be in need of attention and possibly could do with changing by applying some of the penguin characteristics.

Recommended Viewing
• ‘The Emperor Penguin’
​
From ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’


* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 18, 2018)

_*The Trout
*_






​We  frequently struggle with our environment and with the hooks that are  lying in wait for us. Sometimes we master the situation, while on other  occasions things seem too much for us and we could be tempted to give  up. Our struggles are all those around us can see and often fail to  understand, because it’s hard for fish who are swimming freely to know  what life is like for hooked ones.

In similar fashion we  frequently struggle with our environment and with the hooks that are  lying in wait for us. Sometimes we master the situation, while on other  occasions things seem too much for us and we could be tempted to give  up. Our struggles are all those around us can see and often fail to  understand. Let’s face it, it’s hard for fish who are swimming freely to  know what life is like for hooked ones.

How much luckier we are  than the poor fish, because we can ask for assistance in difficult  situations. But it needs bearing in mind that without requesting it no  help can come to us. And so whenever we encounter anything that is too  difficult for us to handle on our own, let’s turn to our Highest or God  Self, the living God within, and pray for its support. Each time someone  does this, the Angels come forward and communicate with us. Through the  small still voice of our conscience they are willing at any given time  to show us the way forward once more.
Karl A. Menninger
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 19, 2018)

_*What Cats Can Teach Us
*_
​ _*




*_
​ They never:
Sit and worry about tomorrow;
Stay where they are not happy;
Do things they do not want to do;
Tell people everything about themselves;
Go jogging in the midday Sun!

Anon.

​ And when the world gets us down and   threatens to close in on us, it’s all too easy to forget that life is   supposed to be fun. Cats are constant reminders that it is and how we   too should go about enjoying life to the fullest. Watch how they always   find time to play and although some of their owners buy them expensive   toys, they just as happily play with an empty cotton reel, chase a   snippet of paper or explore a cardboard box. With this they show us it   is possible to gain the greatest pleasure from the most simple things.   So, why not be good to ourselves, behave more like cats and start   building more fun into our lives? 
From ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 20, 2018)

_*What Can Be Learnt From Dogs 
*_
_*




*_
​Research  has shown that today’s dog breeds may not have evolved from the gray  wolf, at least not the kind of gray wolf that exists today. A study in  PLoS Genetics suggests that, instead, dogs and gray wolves share a  common ancestor in an extinct wolf lineage that lived thousands of years  ago. In Native American animal speak the wolf represents the teacher  and symbolises the meeting of a spiritual teacher. Thus, it is hardly  surprising that to this day we can learn a great many things from dogs.  Among them are:

• When loved ones come home, always run to greet them.
• Never pass up an opportunity for going on a joyride.
• Allow the experience of fresh air and the wind in your face to be pure ecstasy.
• Only when it’s in your best interest, practice obedience, but let others know when they’re invading your territory.
• Take naps and stretch before rising.
• Run, romp and play daily.
• Thrive on attention and let people touch you.
• Avoid biting when a growl and a snarl will do.
• On warm days, stop what you are doing and lie on your back in the grass.
• If it’s too hot in the Sun, drink lots of water and find yourself a comfortable spot under a shady tree.
• When you’re happy, show it by dancing around and wagging your entire body.
• No matter how often you’re scolded, don’t buy into the guilt thing and pout. Instead, go straight back and make friends.
• Delight in the simple joy of long walks.
• Eat with gusto and enthusiasm, but stop when you’ve had enough.
• Be loyal and faithful to your friends.
• Never pretend to be something you’re not.
• If what you want lies buried, dig for it until you find it.
• When someone is having a bad day, sit silently close by and nuzzle them gently, until they come round again.
• And never trust anyone until – metaphorically speaking – you have intuitively sussed them out and like their scent.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 22, 2018)

_*A Herd On The Move
*_
​ 




​ Now, I would like to share with you a  video about the behaviour of a herd of elks. In their constant search of  new feeding grounds, these animals are crossing a road in Bozeman,  Montana, near Yellowstone National Park, USA. Although the North  American elks are among the most common land mammals, they do not  usually gather in groups as large as this one. Please take a look at:

•    ‘Elks On The Move’
​ I find this video deeply moving.  Straight away I got a feeling that it contains some kind of a special  message from the Universe for us and our world. See for yourself how the  herd swiftly moves on and how in the end its last member, a young and  inexperienced animal, struggles with jumping over the hurdle of a fence,  which most of the others took with the greatest of ease and elegance of  movement. 

One senses the anxiety of the young one and its fear of being left  behind on its own, without the comfort and protection of its companions,  family and friends. In my mind, I tried to encourage and help the  youngster conquer the obstacle. When that had finally been achieved, I  felt almost as relieved as the little one must have been when it  discovered that the herd had been waiting for it and made it welcome.  Although no-one came to its help, some of the adults had been standing  and watching the youngster’s progress.

The video does indeed bring us a message from the Angels and Masters,  our guides and helpers in the world of light. There are many different  groups of them and each one of us belongs to one of these gatherings.  They are in charge of us and stand by the side of  us earthlings in  total and unconditional love, always ready to lend a helping hand – but  only if it is asked for. Just like the older animals in the video, our  protectors do not interfere with anyone’s learning process. We ourselves  have to deal with and master the obstacles that get into the way of our  progress, by either jumping over, crawling underneath or walking around  them. The choice is ours, but the main thing is that on our pathway  through life we have to work things out for ourselves, through trial and  error the same as the young elk has to do. Otherwise none of us would  ever learn anything. 

Every so often souls are ready for moving on to studying and exploring  the higher realms of life. They are released from their present group  and join another one on a more advanced level. And so we move on and on  to ever higher spheres, constantly protected and guided by the Highest  and Its messengers, forever safe and never in danger of getting lost in  the vastness of Eternity and space. Our old  groups – or herds –  however, do not move on until their last stragglers have learnt their  lessons and their behaviour in thoughts, words and actions proves that  this is so. 

Even the last one of us eventually discovers that no matter what kind of experiences we have to wade through: 

•    All of us are eternal beings of light who cannot die.
•    This earthly existence is not our true reality.
•    Although each lifetime we appear in a different guise, every one of  them, in terms of Eternity, is merely a temporary state of brief  duration.
•    We are all going home together.
•    We shall never be on our own.
•    And none shall ever be forgotten or left behind.

While all these things are taking place, we are eternally united with  the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, our true source and  origin. A beam of light forever connects us with each other, which no  influence between Heaven and Earth will ever be able to destroy. All  that is required from us to connect us with our heavenly companions is a  kind and loving thought. The Highest gives all of us the freedom to  choose how we think, act and behave. At all times it is up to us to find  ways of being true to our real nature. 

When we think with love of our higher world and follow the guidance of  our inner voice, the spark of the Divine that dwells in everybody’s  heart gradually comes more and more alive. This helps us to in ever more  powerful ways to connect with the company of our beloved friends and  helpers in the world of light. Let’s thank them and show them our trust  and devotion by asking for their assistance in all our endeavours, to  help us find ways of conducting our lives in peace. The qualities of  love and gratitude are the keys the Divine has placed in every heart and  soul that show us the way to a greater, freer and more beautiful  existence, even during what is left of our time on the Earth plane. 
 From ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’

​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Nov 13, 2018)

_*Witnessing Evolution
*_
_*




*_​ The Japanese island of Koshima for a  long time has been the home of a tribe of macaque monkeys. Their staple  diet is sweet potatoes that grow particularly well in the island’s sandy  soul. This possibly is the reason why the creatures established a  colony there. In the early 1950s a group of scientists arrived to study  their behaviour. One day they noticed how a young female macaque, they  called her Imo, the Japanese word for potato, was starting to dip her  sweet potatoes into a nearby river before eating them. She must have  done this because chewing sandy potatoes felt very unpleasant for her  teeth, so the Angels gave her the idea to look for some water to wash it  off. It seemed strange that this had never occurred to any of the older  and more experienced monkeys, who merely brushed most of the sand off  with their hands.

Clearly Imo had been chosen to act as the race’s pioneer. Seeing how  much more enjoyment she got out of her food, intelligent creatures that  they are, it did not take long until other monkeys who had been watching  her began to dip their potatoes into the river and enjoyed eating them  clean. With the passing of years, the practice of potato washing spread  through the entire colony and within a decade or so no sand eating  members were left.

The story goes that washing her potatoes was not only the technique of  the monkeys learned from Imo. Soon after her first discovery she found  out that she could make her food even tastier by dipping it into the  ocean instead of the river and seasoning them with the salty seawater.  After each bite, she dipped the freshly exposed section of her potato  into the ocean for flavour enhancement. This new habit also gradually  spread through the whole macaque community. To this day, the practice of  potato washing and dipping has been handed down through the  generations. Although none of the first washers and dippers are still  around, the monkeys of Koshima are still relishing their clean and  flavour enhanced potatoes.

The instinctive behaviour of copying what other members of their tribe  are doing is bred into all animal species. As an essential part of their  survival instinct it is particularly noticeable in all primates, i.e.  members of the most developed and intelligent group of mammals,  including humans, monkeys, and apes. Our earthly self evolved through  the animal kingdom and the instinctive behaviour patterns of our  earliest ancestors are still strong in us. This can be observed during  the early development years of infancy and childhood when all newcomers  to earthly life predominantly learn from the humans in their  environment, like parents, siblings and other relatives, friends and  neighbours.

Everything in the whole of Creation is wheels within wheels and cycles  within cycles. Every human soul’s earthly existence develops in keeping  with this pattern. Astrology shows this better than anything else,  especially in the progressions of the Sun and Moon of our birthcharts.  On the inner level we are all one and without being aware of what we are  doing we all influence each other. Each animal species, including the  human one, has a group soul in which the memories of all experiences of  its members and the learning gained from them are stored. Every  individual soul during its time on the earthly plane belongs to the soul  of the country it was born in. Those who make their home in another  country become part of that nation’s soul and contribute to either its  progress or they are holding it back. 

Every country’s soul is part of the soul of our world, which in turn is  part of the soul of the whole of Creation, the Great Mother of all life.  She is the feminine aspect of the Divine and the wise one within each  one of us. What we have just learnt about Her explains how it comes  about that She, and the Angels around Her throne who are serving Her,  know the answers to all our questions and the way of all things. Before  taking actions of any kind we do well to remind ourselves that  everything in the whole of Creation is energies and vibrations. On the  inner level all life is one and whatever anyone does to someone else is  done to and affects all of us. Find out more about this by following the  link at the end of this chapter. 

Nothing in earthly life or anywhere else in the whole of Creation  happens without the agreement, intervention and supervision of the  Highest forces. The Angels are part of the Great Mother’s wisdom and  there is no doubt in my mind that it was the Angels who gave Imo her two  ideas. They appeared at that particular time so that some of our  scientists would be present to witness something of this nature  happening. As seeing is believing, with their own eyes they would be  watching the evolutionary process of earthly life taking two small steps  forward for one single species and unfolding. This is how, together  with the elementals, the Angels are constantly toiling in the background  of earthly life to improve and enhance the living conditions for every  one of the Great Father/Mother’s children of the Earth, human and animal  alike.

When we are working with the Universe’s healing energies, hand in hand  with God and the Angels, we are tapping into the white magical forces.  Every time a new trend is introduced on our planet, the white or the  black magic are called upon and worked with. As soon as sufficient  numbers of us are following a way of thinking and behaving that is  different from that of the past, the energies that are thus created grow  increasingly powerful. This continues until at a certain point all  latecomers are drawn into and pulled along with experiencing the lesson  we and our world require for the unfoldment of one specific aspect of  God’s great plan of life.

Under the influence of the higher powers who at any given time are  working on behalf of us and our world, it does not take over-long in  Universal terms until everybody who is taking part in one particular  experience starts to walk down the path the pioneers and wayfinders have  trodden for them. Naturally, this applies as much to lessons of a  positive as a negative nature. But as soon as the thoughts and actions  of sufficient numbers of us are working in positive and constructive  ways with the forces of light on the inner level of life, ever  increasing amounts of these energies are created. This continues until  they have become powerful enough to absorb all remaining traces of the  dark and destructive elements in us and our world. They are then  transformed into blessing and healing energies for all life. 

The Jesus legend depicts how every human soul eventually evolves into a  Christed one in their own right, a healer, saviour and redeemer of  themselves and our whole world. This brings us to the six-pointed star.  It is not only the symbol of the perfected, i.e. whole human  son/daughter of God on the Earth plane, but also of a whole and perfect  world. The upper downwards pointing triangle of the star represents the  forces of the Highest, who are ready to absorb the lower energies. The  lower upwards pointing triangle stands for our small earthly self.  Having had enough of Earth life’s trials and tribulations, we freely and  willingly surrender ourselves to the forces of the Highest. 

A perfect, whole or holy human being is an earthly self who has  successfully integrated the higher and lower aspects of their nature, so  they are now working peacefully and harmoniously together for the  highest good of all. Before any of this can happen, the soul memory of  our true self needs to awaken in our heart. When the Divine spark at  last stirs from its slumbers, the Divine fire of love, a completely new  experience for our earthly self, begins to fill its heart, which at  first expresses itself merely as a small still flame. 

However, with the help of the knowledge of God’s true nature and our  own, the joy of our homecoming and release from earthly life, the tiny  flame soon turns into a flickering and all-devouring fire. The awakening  of the love and wisdom, truth, honesty and integrity of our higher  nature gradually absorbs our negative character traces, which are shed  once and for all. By bringing forth the characteristics of our higher  nature until they have taken over our whole being, our Karmic debts are  paid, the spiritual bankbook of our life has been balanced and we have  redeemed ourselves. 

Here is some advice from wise ones: ‘Do not go where the path may lead,  instead go where there is no path and leave a trail,’ wrote an unknown  author and Uncheedah, a Santee Sioux, said: ‘When you see a new trail or  a footprint you do not know, follow it to the point of knowing.’ 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Mass Of People – Ruled By The Moon’
•    ‘The Two Streams Of Consciousness’
•    ‘White Magic And Black Magic’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

 * * *


​


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 28, 2018)

_* Mother Earth

*_​ 




​ Our planet is a manifestation 
Of the Great Mother of all life,
Who experiences Herself 
As physical beings through us. 
She looks at Herself with our eyes
And perceives earthly life through our senses.
Like us she awakens
To the miracle of each new day.

Each one of us has been granted
The gift of another earthly lifetime,
So that we may evolve into one of our planet’s
Guardians and caretakers, 
Doing our best to put a halt
To the robbing and plundering
Of its precious resources. 
Through us and our efforts 
Mother Earth is now transforming herself
Into a place of healing and peace. 

Thanks and praise be to Thee, 
Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
And Thy only born Son/Daughter,
The spirit of the Universal Christ.
With all our hearts and souls
We welcome Thee, O living loving spirit
Of wisdom and love, 
Truth and honesty,
Loyalty and integrity,
Onto the Earth.​ 
* *  *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Apr 1, 2019)

_*Healing Prayer For Parents And Children
*_
_*Forgiveness From The Heart
*_
_*




*_​It  makes no difference whether someone we would like to make peace with is  in our world or has already moved on into the spirit realm. Because on  the inner level of life all is one and there is no separation between  anything, forgiving and healing that relationship through making peace  is always possible. It probably works better from a distance and in our  thoughts than face to face. Here are some suggestions of how to approach  the matter.
O Great Spirit, Mother/Father Creator,
Grant me the gift of Your Divine wisdom and forgiveness,
So that I may pardon each and every one
Who ever hurt or wounded me, including myself.
Help me to forgive every cruelty and unkindness
That was ever done to me by anyone, in word, thought and deed.
With hindsight, I can see that all who treated me this way
Supplied me with a special service and were my best teachers,
Because they all helped me to become the one I am now,
And for that, Great Spirit, I truly am thankful.

Thank you for showing us that each one of us is Your child
Whom You have granted the gift of another lifetime on the Earth,
So that we should learn and grow some more,
Each through their own experiences.
Thank you for the Angels, Masters and guides who are
Protecting us and lighting the way back home into the oneness with You.
I rejoice to know that we are all children in the great school of life,
Which You so lovingly have created for us.

I pray for Your forgiveness for the mistakes I have made,
Throughout this whole lifetime and all previous ones.
Help me to draw the learning from them,
So that I may bring forth all that is good and noble within me,
Finding wholeness and healing through becoming
Ever more like You and being closer to You.

As the road of this earthly life is long and difficult
And strewn with many kinds of temptations
Which my earthly self finds hard to resist,
Assist me with being strong in my determination to overcome them.
Help me to accept and love myself the way I am,
Safe in the knowledge that Your great wisdom and love
Created me – and everybody else – in Your Divine image,
And that you love us all totally and unconditionally.

To break the vicious circle of acting against my own best interests
And of being my own worst enemy,
When it comes to solving any problem, help me
To listen to Your help and guidance that comes
From deep within my own heart, where You dwell.
Help me to stop finding fault with myself and those around me,
But to love and accept myself and them they way we are.
Whenever I encounter difficulties, especially in relationships,
Grant me the gift of the ability to first look to myself to resolve them.

Now that I understand that the purpose of life on Earth
Is growth and evolution that leads each and every one of us
To ever higher levels of consciousness,
And knowing that all my experiences only ever happened
Because they meant to teach me something,
I let go of all resentment and grudges I ever
Bore against anyone, including myself.

Help me, Great Spirit, to love wisely, the way You do,
Myself and everything that comes my way,
Knowing that it is part of Your Creation,
That it has been prepared by Your great wisdom and love.
Help us all to dissolve the chains and shackles of Karma that
Have bound us to each other, for so many lifetimes,
So that we may set ourselves and each other free
From the bondages that were created
By the darkness of the ignorance of our true nature of past Ages.

Help us to free our world from all hatred, resentment, envy and greed,
And to fill us and it with Your Divine Wisdom, Power and Love.
My soul yearns to make peace with You and all life,
Because I now so much better understand
You and the processes of the life
You created for us.

* * *

Help me to forgive the mother of this lifetime for any unlovingness
She has shown towards me, knowingly or unknowingly, especially . . .
[Now pour your pain into God, who understands the way of all things]
Help me to forgive her for the times she failed to provide me with
The deep and fully satisfying Mother’s nurturing
That only You, my Divine Mother, can give to any of Your children.
Help me to forgive myself for expecting
Such love from someone who is merely human,
Like myself and who is, therefore, but one of your children,
On her own pathway of evolution and therefore still imperfect.

Help me to forgive the father of this lifetime for any unlovingness
He has shown towards me, knowingly or unknowingly, especially . . .
[Now pour your pain into God, who does understand]
Help me to forgive him for the times he failed to provide me with
The deep and fully satisfying Father’s love,
Forgiveness and understanding that You alone, my Divine Father,
Can feel towards all my efforts.
Help me to forgive myself for expecting
Such love from one who is merely human,
Like myself and who is, therefore, but one of your children,
On his own pathway of evolution and still imperfect.

Help me to forgive my partner for any unlovingness
S/he showed towards me, during the times You have given us together,
Knowingly or unknowingly. Especially . . .
[Now pour your pain into God, who does understand]
Help me to forgive her/him and also myself for
Any hurt and pain we ever caused each other,
For misunderstandings and abuse of any kind,
For not entering into the deep and fully satisfying
Relationship that is only possible between You and me.
Help me to recognise that it is folly to expect such
Perfect love and understanding from a mere human being who,
Like me, is Your child, on her/his own pathway of evolution
And therefore still imperfect.

Continue with this prayer until each and every one,
Who has ever hurt or wounded you, has been forgiven.
Finish off with:

Help me to forgive myself for all false expectations I ever hoped
Could be fulfilled in any of my human relationships,
When this can only be found in You, my Divine Mother/Father.
You are the Divine lover, who is alive in each one of us,
And You alone have the power to know and fulfil all my needs.
All those around me and with me are but outer manifestations of You.
And each one who has ever shared my life with me,
Is Your child and constantly searching the perfect loving relationship
That we can only have with You.

Help me to forgive my children for being [or having been]
Unable to fulfil the unrealistic hopes and dreams I once nurtured,
And that made me long and yearn for them,
Ever since I myself was a child who had to endure the suffering
At the hands of parents and other adults,
Who as yet failed to understand their own true nature and Yours,
And the reason why they were here.
Having no idea about the purpose and meaning of this life,
How could they understand me?

Thank You for allowing me access to the knowledge that
The children who came through me are not my children but Yours
And that they are in this life to fulfil their own Dreams
And reach their own Highest potential, not mine.
Like me, they are hoping to re-learn to walk
Hand in hand with You and the Angels, the way we all once did.

Help me, Great Spirit, to forgive myself and all those
Who ever hurt and wounded me for the suffering we,
In the ignorance of our true nature,
Inflicted upon each other, in the course of many lifetimes.
Help us all to set each other free.

Hand in hand with You and the Angels,
I release all those who have ever shared my life
From the Karmic chains and shackles of all lifetimes,
I forgive each and every one and set them free, now.
May the bonds that exist between us be transmuted into those of
True siblinghood, friendship and love,
For You, each other and the world You so lovingly
Brought into being for us, and re-create anew each day to our joy.

With my whole being, with all my heart and soul,
Mind, body and spirit I thank You for the gift of this life.
May the blessing and healing Power of Your Spirit
Now freely flow through me and all those mentioned in my prayer.
I love You with all my heart and soul and my whole being,
And I trust the blessing and healing power of
Your Divine Fatherly/Motherly wisdom and love
To bless and heal the wounds of all lifetimes in me and all life.

Amen

From 'Healing Corner For Parents And Children’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Apr 15, 2019)

_*
We Are Our Own Ancestors And Descendants
*_






​What  a lot of pious talk there is on the Earth plane about the need for  leaving our world in a fit state for our children and children’s  children. As always there is a great deal more to this issue than meets  the eye. I agree that it is the highest time that we all get our act  together and do our share of taking better care of our beautiful planet.  Ever more of us need to wake up to the fact that the main purpose of  our earthly existence is that, when the time for doing so has come, we  should each do our share of making our world into a better and more  peaceful place, not just for humankind but for every one of its  lifeforms. We are by no means alone with this task, God and the Angels  are ready to help us with it, if we but ask.

I believe that this  is just as vital for us ourselves as it is for those who come through  us, our children and everybody else who will ever walk behind us. Let me  explain why this should be so. As you know by now, I do not share the  view that life is a one-off thing. I do believe – nay, more than that, I  know – that each one of us has been before, not just once or twice but a  great many times. We are placed in earthly life to grow and evolve in  the course of many lifetimes from spiritual infancy, toddlerhood and  adolescence into adulthood. Earth life is an educational institute and  in order to reach this goal, we reappear however many lifetimes this  development may take for each individual spirit and soul. Every  reincarnation into Earth life brings fresh opportunities for paying some  of the karmic debts we incurred in previous lifetimes, as well as  creating new ones.

In some of our lifetimes we reincarnate as a  woman and on other occasions as a man. And as we move along, we make  many mistakes. This too is good and right, as in this way we are  constantly learning something through our own experiences, and that  helps our consciousness to expand. That’s how one small step after  another, we grow in wisdom and understanding. Unaware of what we are  doing, we are playing the role of our own forebears and in case we  require further lifetimes on the Earth, on each occasion we return as  one of our own descendants. And unless sufficient numbers of us do their  share of making our world into a more peaceful and beautiful place  right here and now, in future lifetimes we shall be newly confronted  with the mess we ourselves once helped to make of our planet. How about  that for a mind-boggling concept?

Let’s take a moment and join  those who are in search of their roots. This takes us into the innermost  core of life and the moment of our creation, when our spirit first came  forth as a seed in the form of a thought from the heart-mind of God.  One can only marvel at what has become of us in the meantime. There is  no doubt in my mind that the person we are at present is the result of  everything that happened to us from that moment onwards. All of it has  been helping us towards growing ever more into the conscious awareness  of our roots and origin as children of the Divine. Yet, in spite of the  fact that on the outer level of life during each lifetime we appeared in  a different guise, on the inner plane we remained the same. One cannot  help marvelling that you were always you and I was me, and that is what  we shall be forever.

Should our evolutionary program demand  further sojourns through earthly life, we shall be appearing as the  offspring of the one we presently are. Therefore, it stands to reason  that any improvements we now make to our character and also our world  are as much on behalf of ourselves as of our children’s children. This  highlights the urgency of seriously getting to work on ourselves as well  as finding satisfactory solutions for the issues that to this day are  facing us and our world.

We live in extraordinary times of Mother  Earth’s transformation and the homecoming of our race into the  conscious awareness of God’s true nature and our own. And so it is not  surprising that many are feeling the urge of finding and reconnecting  with their roots. For a long time we keep on reincarnating through the  same family groups. But eventually we reach the point when we have  become sufficiently evolved for the superconscious faculties of our  nature begin to unfold and our inner and outer horizons start to  broaden. And so, with the help of the wise ones in charge of us, we  decide to be born into other cultures and civilisations, to become  familiar with their customs, outlook on life and religious/spiritual  aspirations.

For these souls it would be futile to search for  their origins on the outer level of life. They know that everybody’s  true roots belong to the inner dimensions and therefore can only be  found through journeying inwards. In this way we reconnect with our  Highest or God Self, and through this becoming aware of our oneness with  God and all life.

In contrast to them, young and inexperienced  souls during their early lifetimes on the Earth plane are likely to  misinterpret any of the promptings they receive from their inner being.  They cannot help themselves because so far their earthly self has not  yet discovered that there is such a thing as a spirit and a soul as well  as an inner home, and that they too have these things. This is why one  finds people in many countries of our world who are busily digging in  the archives of earthly life for their roots. More highly evolved souls  smile at their efforts. They can see no point in the ordinary type of  genealogical research, because they are already consciously walking the  highway that takes all of us together up the spiritual mountain and  eventually – each one on their own – home into the final reunion with  God.

Now that you are aware that you have been your own ancestor,  I would like to challenge you to take a good look at your family tree.  When you consider the ancestral line-up in front of you, bear in mind  that in some of your lifetimes you yourself could either have been an  eminent person or a particularly ill-fated and unfortunate one. Should  you be in danger of shedding crocodile tears and feeling your heart  melting with compassion for those through whose line you reincarnated,  and before your ego swells with pride for having come through such an  illustrious family, think of the part you must have played in its saga.

It  is necessary to find forgiveness and feel compassion for ourselves and  the many ordeals each one of us has to work their way through on their  way to becoming the one we are today. To provide humankind with a well  balanced educational program, it is for wise higher purposes that all  human souls occasionally require lifetimes on the Earth plane when  wretchedly difficult and traumatic situations have to be coped with. But  we can trust the Universe’s wisdom and love that it will see to it that  such times are balanced by successful, prosperous and happy ones.

Understanding  this, each one of us, without exception, has every reason to rejoice  and be thankful for all our own experiences and everybody else’s. The  time has come for making our peace and praising the Highest for the gift  of life, for guiding and protecting us and keeping us safe by day and  by night, and the many things it is constantly providing for each one of  us. And that undoubtedly will continue forever.
Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘The Power Of Gratitude’

Recommended Reading:
• ‘The Sins of the Fathers’
• ‘Afflictions are no Ancestral Curses’
• ‘Karma in Families’

 From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * * 
​


----------



## Aquarius (May 1, 2019)

_*May Celebration For *__*The Great Mother Of All Life
*_
​ _*Bring Flowers Of The Rarest
*_​ 




​ Bring flowers of the rarest,
Bring blossoms the fairest,
From garden and woodland 
And hillside and dale.
Our full hearts are swelling,
Our glad voices telling
The praise of the loveliest flower of the vale.

Great Mother, we crown Thee with blossoms today,
Queen of the Angels and Queen of the May.
Great Mother, we crown Thee with blossoms today,
Queen of the Angels and Queen of the May,

Their Lady they name Thee,
Their Mistress proclaim Thee,
Oh, grant that Thy children on Earth be as true,
As long as the bowers
Are radiant with flowers,
As long as the azure shall keep its bright hue.

Great Mother, we crown Thee with blossoms today,
Queen of the Angels and Queen of the May,
Great Mother, we crown Thee with blossoms today,
Queen of the Angels and Queen of the May,

Sing gaily in chorus,
The bright Angels o’er us
Re-echo the strains we begin upon Earth.
Their harps are repeating
The notes of our greeting,
And You, Great Mother,
Are the cause of our mirth.

This hymn is sung during the ‘May Crowning’ of a statue of Mary in May.
Mary is one of the many symbolisms for the Great Mother of all life. 

Author unknown
Edited by Aquarius
​ Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘The Dance Of The Flowers’
​ Towards the end of April the Sun moves  into  earthy and sensuous Taurus. This is a time that presents us and  our  world with a dramatic change of tempo. After the breakneck speed  and  impatience of Mars in fiery Aries, Venus in earthy Taurus enters  the  main stage. In this sign the planet finds some of its finest  feminine  expressions and brings to souls born into it, as well as  everybody else  at this time of the year, a wonderful sense of enjoyment  and  appreciation of the good things in life. Gracefully and with a   deliberately measured pace, Earth presents herself as a beautiful young   bride. Bedecked with a profusion of flowers, blossoms and new greenery   as far as the eye can see, she reveals to us the freshness of as yet   unspoilt youth. 

Sun in Aries represents the renewed betrothal of Mother Earth and Father   Sun. But when the Sun moves into Taurus they are celebrating their   wedding feast. The Universe invites all of us to take time out and enjoy   with all our senses one of the greatest Cosmic events, of which the   betrothal, the wedding feast with its renewal of all life on the Earth   plane are outer physical manifestations of what’s happening on the inner   levels of life.

When it’s springtime in the Northern hemisphere and all of nature is   stirring after its winter rest, spring blossoms appear everywhere in   breathtaking abundance and beauty. Admiring them, let us remind   ourselves from time to time of the process of spiritual growth and   harmony that is constantly at work behind any manifestation in the world   around us. All children of the Universal Life Force, who are aware of   this, have their work cut out for themselves, not merely on the  physical  plane but by adding their voices to the Angelic choirs of  praise and  thanksgiving that forms an essential part of the great  orchestra of  life. 

Watching Mother Nature newly unfolding helps us to become more aware of   and in tune with those who are beavering behind the outer form of life,   to bring us fresh evidence of God’s life manifesting itself in our   world. Whenever an opportunity for it arises, let us therefore get out   and about and under he canopy of Heaven enjoy the shelter and shade of   the mighty branches of the Universal Tree of Life, God, and absorb   His/Her blessings of healing and peace for ourselves and all lifeforms,   visible and invisible, that shares world with us. 
From ‘The Sun In Taurus’
​ 
  ‘Songs Of Inspiration’ 

* * * 
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 11, 2019)

_*The Magic Of Music
*_
​ 




​ I am the great Mother of all life and  the soul of the Universe, the feminine wisdom and love aspect of the  Divine Trinity. Music is My voice that tells you about the harmonies of  the heavenly fields on the highest levels of life. It brings them to  earthly life where I provide poets and composers with ideas through  which I communicate with you. The magic of My music captivates the  senses of every human being. Making and listening to some types of music  has the power of raising you above the trouble and strife of your  earthly existence and lifting you into My loving arms.

I inspire the making of instruments and the musicians who use them.  They, like everything in the whole of Creation, are constantly moving  forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. That’s why I  encourage them to aim for ever better sounds that please them, their  listeners and also Me. I am mistress and servant alike, of those who  dwell on the physical plane of life as well as those who are commonly  believed to be dead, when in truth they are alive and well in the spirit  world, your true home. I am part of the eternal spirit and My music  responds to the needs of all who are taking part in earthly life. In  days gone by I accompanied you into battle and to this day into  ballrooms and dance halls. My vibrations have the power of making  humankind rejoice and laugh, weep and mourn, wonder and worship.

My sound tells stories of love and hate, of souls condemned and  redeemed. It is the incense on which your prayers take wings and fly  into My world. It’s in the smoke that falls over battlefields, where  people are dying and thinking of their loved ones. Each has to learn  through their own experiences that there is no glory in wars, only dirt  and suffering, pain and blood, as well as tears for their own misery and  those they had to leave behind. 

I reach and comfort human spirit/souls when their earthly selves are  wading through the depths of depression and despair. I open your hearts  to love and am as much present and at home on marriage altars,  christening fonts and funerals. I am with you each time you stand by the  side of an open graves of someone who has been called home into the  world of light before you. And I console and heal the ones left behind.

I am but one of the many qualities of the great Father/Mother of all  life. I am the Goddess and God is My masculine counterpart. I serve Him  and the whole of our creation. Before me everybody is equal. Kings and  their servants alike are my slaves. In the school of earthly life I  speak to you through the natural world of the birds of the air, the  insects in the fields, the crashing of waves on ocean shores and the  wind sighing in the trees. But once you have become aware of My  presence, you can perceive me anywhere, even above the chatter of voices  and the clatter of wheels on city streets.

All life is My family and I am the Mother of the best as well as the  worst that is in humankind. Every one of you is part of Me and all of  you are instruments that serve the Divine Trinity of life. You are like  Me and I am like you. I have never left any one of you. During your  race’s most traumatic experiences I was there and forever will be. Each  time one of you is wounded in mind and body, spirit and soul, My sound  brings comfort and healing. 

I am the inspiration behind all works of art. That’s the way I enjoy  expressing and experiencing myself through you most. I have always  inspired your world’s writers of poetry and prose, as well as your  composers. To this day, I get some of you to write poems and others to  set them to music, so that words and music can bring you whatever you  are in need of. There are some who possess both gifts and they will have  taken many lifetimes to develop. 

The quality of what every one of you produces depends on which  evolutionary level a person has reached at any given moment and into  which one of My many frequencies the receiver/transmitter station of  their earthly mind is tuned. That’s how I inspired Aquarius to bring  this to you in the hope of encouraging ever more of you, My beloved  children of the Earth, to take to the wings of your creative  imagination. With its help you can lift yourself, those around you and  your whole world onto the higher and highest levels of life and add a  touch of the magic and beauty of My world to everything you do.

I am the music of the spheres, caused by the cosmic dance of your solar  system’s planets. Their sound has always taken you and your world,  individually and collectively, through your ordinary earthly years and  also the great years that can be observed through the unfolding of the  Father’s great plan. Each one of them has its own kind of lesson for all  who are taking part in the great school of earthly life. 

The birds are My messengers. They are trying to tell you that your  spirit/soul is free and that, like them, you possess wings in the form  of your imagination which enables you to go wherever and whenever you  wish. As soon as you think of a place, even if it’s in the farthest and  remotest corners of Creation, you are there. When you do not listen with  your mind alone, but feel the vibrations of birdsong in your heart,  happy chords stir in you. This provides you with the wings you need to  lift yourself above the conditions of your earthly existence and reach  out to My world. That’s how you can release yourself for a while from  whatever may be troubling you.

The vibrations of music can lift you into My heart and make yours  respond with feelings of happiness. Regardless of how anxious and  frightened you may sometimes feel about what’s happening in the world  around you, when you listen to music whose vibrations deeply resonate  with your innermost being, you know happiness and your inner faith and  trust in the goodness of life increases.

Birds belong to the air element, the region of thought. They are My  messengers who are telling you that your spirit is part of the same  realm and in truth is as free as the birds are. Try it out for yourself  and observe how your thoughts can instantly take you into the farthest  and remotest corners of the whole of creation. Every human spirit/soul  has its own song. As soon as yours has become as pure and clear as that  of the birds, nothing in the whole of Creation will attempt to stop you  from lifting yourself and the whole human race into the blessing and  healing rays of the Universal Christ, so that everything benefits that  shares you world with you.

The music of times gone by is living proof that I, the Great Mother, the  love and wisdom aspect of the Divine Trinity, never left you. This  applied particularly during the six thousand years of patriarchy with  its dominance of the masculine and the make-believe of an all-male  Godhead. That’s when you were particularly in need of Me and My gifts. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘The Message Of The Birds’
•    ‘The Lark’s Message’
•    ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 26, 2019)

_*Prayer For Mother’s Day
*_
​ _*




*_
​ O Great Father/Mother in Heaven,
Whose love is Divine,
Thank you for the love
Of a mother like mine.

In Thy great mercy
Look down from above
And grant my dear mother
The gift of Your love.

And all through the year,
Whatever betide her,
Show her each day
That you are beside her.

Beloved Father/Mother, 
Show me the way
How I can lighten her tasks
And brighten her day,

And bless her dear heart
With the insight to see
That her love means more
Than the world to me.

Helen Steiner Rice
Edited by Aquarius

​ Let us also pray in thankfulness for the  mothers of our present lifetime who have already returned to the world  of spirit for their hard earned and well deserved rest. 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 5, 2020)

_*Changing Perceptions
*_
​ _*




*_
​ At various ages the child may say about its mother:​ 4 – My Mummy is a miracle! She can do anything and knows everything!
8 – My Mum knows a lot! A whole lot!
12 – She really doesn’t know quite everything.
14 – Naturally, Mother doesn’t know that, either.
16 – Mother? She’s hopelessly old fashioned.
18 – That old woman? She’s way out of date!
25 – Let’s ask Mum – she might know a little bit about this.
35 – Before I decide, I’ll get Mum’s opinion.
45 – I wonder what Mum would have thought about it?
65 – If only I could talk it over with Mum once more. Well, let’s  meditate on it and ask the wisdom of the Great Mother in my heart to  guide and help me. 

A woman’s true beauty does not express itself in the clothes she wears,  the figure she has or what hairstyle she chooses. It can only be seen in  her eyes. They are the mirror or her soul, the doorway to her heart and  the place where love dwells. Real beauty in women and men alike is  eternal and comes from their soul; outer things like moles and warts  cannot mar it. It expresses itself in the way they care for those around  them and the love they apply to everything they do. That is the only  kind of beauty that truly counts and lasts forever. The main purpose of  every human being’s earthly existence is the discovery of this kind of  beauty within themselves, so that through manifesting it in all their  daily encounters it can increase with the passing of the years. 
Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​ 

​


----------

